# ROFR Thread Oct to Dec 2021 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
*April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*
*July 2021- Sept 2021 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*


ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21

Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27

Mman23---$137-$29355-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 272/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays 21 MF- sent 10/15, passed 11/4

ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 10/20, passed 11/9

Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11

Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15

Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18

Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4, passed 11/18

JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5, passed 11/19

BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30

ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1

Jberndt10---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11, passed 12/1

CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12, passed 12/2

modavi---$139-$37755-250-AKV-Dec-329/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/18, passed 12/8

tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/15




*AUL:*


DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21

ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27

Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14, passed 11/8


*BCV:*

MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12

SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2

Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19

Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19

MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6


*BLT:*


loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7

FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10

Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24, passed 10/13

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17

kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16, passed 12/7

gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15, passed 12/7

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19, passed 12/9

UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/17

les poissons---$150-$16481-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 37/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28



*BWV:*


BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10

Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13

Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International Seller- sent 11/2

Anuhea35---$130-$27207-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 113/22, 200/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5

Squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/8

Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17

LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/16


*HH:*


perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3, passed 11/19

tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9

tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9


*OKW:*

Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21

perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28

nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19

*OKW EXTENDED:*


D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8

Vh103428---$135-$16100-115-OKW(E)-Aug-115/20, 115/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 10/18, passed 11/8


*PVB:*


Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8

Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9

Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12

Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22, passed 10/12

DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13

Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18

C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 10/1, passed 10/21

adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28

GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20 - passed 11/9

MISCDisney21---$160-$25000-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 51/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/28, passed 11/16

ScubaTime---$168-$44745-250-PVB-Apr-227/20, 477/21, 250/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12, passed 12/2

gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15



*RIV:*


mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7


*SSR:*


tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/8

DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24

SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25

DizneyLizzy---$130-$4400-30-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 10/14, passed 11/3

Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5

Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5, passed 11/9

wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10

BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12, passed 11/16

sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, passed 11/18

jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23- sent 11/9, passed 11/30

littlemichelle16---$136-$17534-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21/ Int'l Seller- sent 11/16, passed 12/6

sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19, passed 12/9

Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, passed 12/9

mbroc---$130-$16380-120-SSR-Mar-0/20, 120/21, 240/22- sent 11/22, passed 12/15

carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/15

zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27, passed 12/16

Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2, passed 12/28


*VGC:*


Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2


*VGF:*

PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7

pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8

TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20

DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/27

Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5

Einstein509---$180-$20421-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28


*WL/ BRV:*


DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2, passed 11/17

JLG0705---$125-$34272-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/9


*WL/ CCV:*


Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5

Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13

Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15, passed 11/5

DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pays MF21- sent 10/22, passed 11/11

Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/17

mtgtm4---$167-$28650-160-CCV@WL-Jun-7/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/6

WB1971---$169-$13856-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 3/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/7

Lorana---$157.50-$12792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8

*VB:*

Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/28



*WAITING 


AKV:*



Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/6

BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-10/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 12/18

Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22

Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28


*AUL:*


CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1

MixieLou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27


*BCV:*


DisDad---$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2



*BLT:*




JETSDAD---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 12/8


*BWV:





HH:*


havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8


*OKW:




OKW EXTENDED:*


StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20


*PVB:*


perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30

PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2

Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16

Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27


*RIV:




SSR:*


smmora---$143-$7150-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7

Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15

Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29


*VGC:




VGF:*



TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10


*WL/ BRV:*


4vrdreamin---$121-$33094-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-Intl seller- sent 12/15

DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30

Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31

*WL/ CCV:*


Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3

KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20

DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21




*VB:*


Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15


*TAKEN 



AKV:*


Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29

modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1

BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21, taken 11/5

Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5

Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8

ImagineerTHAT---$130-$14000-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 51/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/28, taken 11/10

CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11

modavi---$129-$32798-240-AKV-Feb- 0/21, 123/22, 240/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/15

Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18


*AUL:



BCV:*


Japy---$142-$40348-270-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/31

Disneynewb0001---$140-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- sent 11/11, taken 12/8


*BLT:*

Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29

kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13

Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/2


*BWV:*

LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28

bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13

Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1, taken 12/17


*HH:



OKW:*


BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6

perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12

carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29

Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5

gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10


*OKW EXTENDED:*


MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3

*PVB:





SSR:*


esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28

Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29

Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29

sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31

mbroc---$128-$14113-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5

macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing- sent 10/21, taken 11/4

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18, taken 12/15

LottiesMommy (SELLER)---$117-$20092-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23-Split 22 dues- sent 11/23, taken 12/16

Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, taken 12/17


*VGC:




VGF:




WL/ BRV:*

Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19

carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14

JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16

mbroc---$114-$11954-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 17/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/18

huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22, taken 12/16


*WL/ CCV:*


Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/11

tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28

mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30

Hclegg---$165-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31

JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25, taken 11/3

PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19, taken 11/4

num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18, taken 11/5

Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10

gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13

mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13

WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7

gabieb---$155-$25129-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 143/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, taken 12/28


*VB:*


----------



## perchy

Thank you, pangyal!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Good luck everybody.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!


That guy’s nuts; a total whacko. For your safety and that of your children, avoid him at all cost.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> That guy’s nuts; a total whacko. For your safety and that of your children, avoid him at all cost.


Omigosh yes. Just bad news


----------



## jberndt10

Jberndt10---$132-$21120-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22-Close after 1/17/22- sent 10/4
Here we go again


----------



## perchy

These passed in October from the other thread. I’m obsessing. But I love the reference. 

JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9, passed 10/01

Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13, passed 10/4

tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27, passed 10/4


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

perchy said:


> These passed in October from the other thread. I’m obsessing. But I love the reference.
> 
> JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9, passed 10/01
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13, passed 10/4
> 
> tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27, passed 10/4



For a moment I thought these were all yours and I was cringing for your bank account. Then I realized you were summarizing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jberndt10 said:


> Jberndt10---$132-$21120-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22-Close after 1/17/22- sent 10/4
> Here we go again


Dammit, if your AK 160 is going for $132, my AK 160 at $129 doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dammit, if your AK 160 is going for $132, my AK 160 at $129 doesn't stand a chance.


You never know, my SSR at $120 passed while other similar contracts at $123-125 were taken around the same time. Best of luck!


----------



## MistisoMan

MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3

Disney took some time out of their 50th weekend to take my 1st contract.


----------



## perchy

Where'sPiglet? said:


> For a moment I thought these were all yours and I was cringing for your bank account. Then I realized you were summarizing.



I wish they were all mine…and thank it was but a small dent in my bank account…


----------



## perchy

MistisoMan said:


> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3
> 
> Disney took some time out of their 50th weekend to take my 1st contract.



Wow. This one kinda surprises me. I’m sorry.


----------



## MistisoMan

perchy said:


> Wow. This one kinda surprises me. I’m sorry.


Surprised me too. Thought it would've cleared pretty easily. It's the most expensive contract for OKWE I've seen taken.


----------



## jen22984

Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30 - passed 9/28


----------



## Cyberc1978

Adding on again 
Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5


----------



## janesmith12467

Cyberc1978 said:


> Adding on again
> Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5


I hope you have better luck than I did. They took an SSR 100 point contract I had for $130/point on 9/21. I've seen other contracts slip through for way less, though. *Fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Ginamarie

Good luck in this last quarter everyone!
I think we’re going to see a bunch of good contracts in the next several weeks as the dues date begins its inevitable approach. How high will DVC be taking ROFRs? I can’t wait to track it!


----------



## jberndt10

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dammit, if your AK 160 is going for $132, my AK 160 at $129 doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> View attachment 610313


Its a whole new week. Maybe there will be more people in the sales office wanting SSR, who knows how it works. I think I have a better chance this time with an unloaded contract and late closing date.


----------



## Cyberc1978

janesmith12467 said:


> I hope you have better luck than I did. They took an SSR 100 point contract I had for $130/point on 9/21. I've seen other contracts slip through for way less, though. *Fingers crossed for you*


Thanks, I hope it passes and if not I hope for a quick verdict from Disney.


----------



## Ginamarie

Cyberc1978 said:


> Thanks, I hope it passes and if not I hope for a quick verdict from Disney.


$129 isn’t that far off. We just saw SSR pass at $119 on the old thread before it closed out. You just don’t know!


----------



## dado4

pianomanzano said:


> You never know, my SSR at $120 passed while other similar contracts at $123-125 were taken around the same time. Best of luck!


Exactly! I thought I squeaked by at $125 for SSR and then I saw yours and immediately got jealous!


----------



## perchy

perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6

I have two with ROFR out now, on the assumption my first 25 pt one (at $118) will be taken. I won't cry if I end up with 85 pts tho.


----------



## LuigiSpice

Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17


----------



## Bredar4

Fingers crossed! 
Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6


----------



## Adg0428

Bredar4 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6


Great price! I’m on the hunt for a PVB right now


----------



## rubybutt

PVB seems to be dropping in price quite fast.  I wonder if others will follow.  Maybe go back to fall 2020 prices?


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5


----------



## Mrs p

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5


A bit shocked this passed as the 2 below were taken 

Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9

Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10


----------



## Firework

Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5 

Good luck everyone!  This is my second teeny contract.  Just closed on our small AKL contract last month!


----------



## Adg0428

rubybutt said:


> PVB seems to be dropping in price quite fast.  I wonder if others will follow.  Maybe go back to fall 2020 prices?


I’ve made a couple $150-$155 offers and they’ve all been declined


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428 said:


> I’ve made a couple $150-$155 offers and they’ve all been declined


I also had an agent who didn’t even present the offer and just called to tell me “there’s no way I’d pass ROFR”


----------



## DonMacGregor

Mrs p said:


> A bit shocked this passed as the 2 below were taken
> 
> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10


I am convinced that DVC likes to have at least some inventory on hand for most of the sold-out resorts (except obviously VGC). I think they will pull some points through ROFR either to re-provision that inventory, or to clear waitlists.


----------



## rubybutt

Adg0428 said:


> I also had an agent who didn’t even present the offer and just called to tell me “there’s no way I’d pass ROFR”


That always frustrates me.  Why do they care?  They get paid the same either way.  Just present the offer to the seller and let them decide.  I hate the gatekeeping.

Here you go, it is non-traditional way to buy but it is your price point.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284477352350


----------



## Adg0428

rubybutt said:


> That always frustrates me.  Why do they care?  They get paid the same either way.  Just present the offer to the seller and let them decide.  I hate the gatekeeping.
> 
> Here you go, it is non-traditional way to buy but it is your price point.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/284477352350


Thank you! I wish it were 50 more points!


----------



## DonMacGregor

What's the over/under on post #36 getting yanked?


----------



## Drewski77

Thoughts on $125 for 200 SSR points with full points for 21,22,23 getting through?


----------



## Nick_will

Drewski77 said:


> Thoughts on $125 for 200 SSR points with full points for 21,22,23 getting through?


Literally just found out my 100 point SSR got taken at $125 PPP.  Talked with the agent and he had to make a few emails with some even getting ROFR'D over $130.  That all being said, you never know!


----------



## Chia1974

Sooooo many contacts are on the market now!
I’m still waiting for my subsidized Aulani @ 3 weeks now.


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> Sooooo many contacts are on the market now!
> I’m still waiting for my subsidized Aulani @ 3 weeks now.


If you are looking for a December use year, there's one listed on Ebay for 200 points @ $110.


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> If you are looking for a December use year, there's one listed on Ebay for 200 points @ $110.


Great deal but I would have 3 different UY if this one passes. I would rather not do that. I’ve never looked at eBay for contract though.


----------



## pianomanzano

Drewski77 said:


> Thoughts on $125 for 200 SSR points with full points for 21,22,23 getting through?


Had a loaded 210 contract SSR get through at $120 last month, so anything's possible!


----------



## Drewski77

Nick_will said:


> Literally just found out my 100 point SSR got taken at $125 PPP.  Talked with the agent and he had to make a few emails with some even getting ROFR'D over $130.  That all being said, you never know!



Good luck on your next offer, hopefully Disney lets some more through!


----------



## Drewski77

pianomanzano said:


> Had a loaded 210 contract SSR get through at $120 last month, so anything's possible!



Great deal!


----------



## perchy

Nick_will said:


> Literally just found out my 100 point SSR got taken at $125 PPP.  Talked with the agent and he had to make a few emails with some even getting ROFR'D over $130.  That all being said, you never know!



Yet a $119 just passed 10/4.  Maybe they fired that guy…


----------



## BeagleDadVA

BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DVChris said:


> If you are looking for a December use year, there's one listed on Ebay for 200 points @ $110.


How do I find this?


----------



## rubybutt

CaptainAmerica said:


> How do I find this?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/284478565286


----------



## CaptainAmerica

rubybutt said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/284478565286


EDIT: Error


----------



## rubybutt

CaptainAmerica said:


> Thanks... someone said subsidized dues, looks like this one isn't.


I am uncertain.  If you divide MF by points it looks like it might be.


----------



## heidij28

Ok, so my patience is diminishing rapidly. Since this will be our third contract, and there are virtually no points coming anytime soon, I thought I would be nonchalant about ROFR. But here I sit, exactly 30 days past the "sent in" date, and I can't seem to think of anything else! I know it's silly and I know it doesn't even affect my next two trips, but still, I'm ready to get past this ROFR hump! (My BLT offer is listed on the first page by my hubby, Loutoo: $170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7 ) 

Maybe no news is good news???


----------



## DonMacGregor

rubybutt said:


> I am uncertain.  If you divide MF by points it looks like it might be.


It’s showing $1,336 for 200 points, or $6.68 PP MF’’s. I thought subsidized MF's are $6.28 PP. Non-subsidized are $8.35 PP.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

rubybutt said:


> I am uncertain.  If you divide MF by points it looks like it might be.





DonMacGregor said:


> It’s showing $6.68 PP MF’’s. Non-subsidized are $8.35 PP.


Wow wow, I stand corrected. If that's legit, it has to be one of the best contracts we've seen in a long time.  And it's loaded too!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

heidij28 said:


> Ok, so my patience is diminishing rapidly. Since this will be our third contract, and there are virtually no points coming anytime soon, I thought I would be nonchalant about ROFR. But here I sit, exactly 30 days past the "sent in" date, and I can't seem to think of anything else! I know it's silly and I know it doesn't even affect my next two trips, but still, I'm ready to get past this ROFR hump! (My BLT offer is listed on the first page by my hubby, Loutoo: $170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7 )
> 
> Maybe no news is good news???


In my very limited experience, I've always been ROFR'ed right around 3 weeks, almost to the day.  The only time I've gone longer than that is when I've gotten through.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Wow wow, I stand corrected. If that's legit, it has to be one of the best contracts we've seen in a long time.  And it's loaded too!


Except I was in the middle of editing my post. $6.68 isn't subsidized MF's, $6.28 is.


----------



## heidij28

CaptainAmerica said:


> In my very limited experience, I've always been ROFR'ed right around 3 weeks, almost to the day.  The only time I've gone longer than that is when I've gotten through.


CaptainAmerica, thanks! That's what I'm hoping...when Disney takes the contract, they do it sooner rather than later. It's been two years since our last contract purchase and I don't remember how long we waited, but that was another era anyway.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Except I was in the middle of editing my post. $6.68 isn't subsidized MF's, $6.28 is.


Maybe they're trying to bake in some projected increase for 2022?


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe they're trying to bake in some projected increase for 2022?


Well, it IS listed on eBay, but the seller IS a licensed real estate broker, so I'm not sure that sort of thing is kosher.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, it IS listed on eBay, but the seller IS a licensed real estate broker, so I'm not sure that sort of thing is kosher.


I figured it out.

$6.68 is a non-subsidized contract with the one time COVID dues credit.


----------



## carseatguru

Not holding my breath on this one but the broker seems optimistic it will pass...

carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12


----------



## tripphuff

tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7


----------



## DKZB

soooo....I made a deal for that Aulani Contract before seeing the details in this thread. Again big THANK YOU to the community for helping me catch what would have been a mistake that wouldn't have been fun!

The seller sent me the dues statement. 
2021 dues are actually $1670.78 ($8.3539 per point)
2020 operating and capital reserves credit is -$334.92
2020 Estimated vs Actual Taxes is $0.22
NET is $1336.08

Props to @CaptainAmerica for figuring it out first. FWIW they are willing to accept $100/pp but I'm not interested in an unsubsidized contract


----------



## DonMacGregor

DKZB said:


> soooo....I made a deal for that Aulani Contract before seeing the details in this thread. Again big THANK YOU to the community for helping me catch what would have been a mistake that wouldn't have been fun!
> 
> The seller sent me the dues statement.
> 2021 dues are actually $1670.78 ($8.3539 per point)
> 2020 operating and capital reserves credit is -$334.92
> 2020 Estimated vs Actual Taxes is $0.22
> NET is $1336.08
> 
> Props to @CaptainAmerica for figuring it out first. FWIW they are willing to accept $100/pp but I'm not interested in an unsubsidized contract


Looks like they relisted it and clarified the annual dues are $1,670.


----------



## Sandisw

perchy said:


> Yet a $119 just passed 10/4.  Maybe they fired that guy…



Nah. It’s againl one of the instances that doesn’t mAke sense because remember, DVD wants it that way.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> soooo....I made a deal for that Aulani Contract before seeing the details in this thread. Again big THANK YOU to the community for helping me catch what would have been a mistake that wouldn't have been fun!
> 
> The seller sent me the dues statement.
> 2021 dues are actually $1670.78 ($8.3539 per point)
> 2020 operating and capital reserves credit is -$334.92
> 2020 Estimated vs Actual Taxes is $0.22
> NET is $1336.08
> 
> Props to @CaptainAmerica for figuring it out first. FWIW they are willing to accept $100/pp but I'm not interested in an unsubsidized contract


You owe me $20,000.

I'll take my payment in AKV points.



Sandisw said:


> Nah. It’s againl one of the instances that doesn’t mAke sense because remember, DVD wants it that way.


Not saying you're wrong, but what's the theory there?  It seems like unpredictable ROFR would tend to cause buyers to pay above "market price" in order to get through, but that would increase the buyback cost to Disney.


----------



## Adg0428

adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7


----------



## pianomanzano

Adg0428 said:


> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7
> 
> I’ve asked that they bank the 2021 points.


Nice! Didn't take you that long to get one in the range you were looking for! Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## Adg0428

pianomanzano said:


> Nice! Didn't take you that long to get one in the range you were looking for! Good luck with ROFR!


Thank you! I’m a little nervous.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> You owe me $20,000.
> 
> I'll take my payment in AKV points.
> 
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, but what's the theory there?  It seems like unpredictable ROFR would tend to cause buyers to pay above "market price" in order to get through, but that would increase the buyback cost to Disney.



Because they don’t want to buy them back. They also don’t want the process to be one that easy to figure out either, especially when the goals and reasons for using ROFR change all the time.

So, by letting something go that may not fit a certain pattern, you do keep people guessing.

Lets be honest, if they wanted a threshold they can simply say, the current buy back for SSR is X.  But they don’t…because it depends on a lot of factors and each contract may offer something different.

For example, maybe the one contract that passed at $119 was for points in a unit that would be the only ones? Maybe not enough to take it?


----------



## Mrs p

heidij28 said:


> CaptainAmerica, thanks! That's what I'm hoping...when Disney takes the contract, they do it sooner rather than later. It's been two years since our last contract purchase and I don't remember how long we waited, but that was another era anyway.


Over the last few months we had two copper creeks taken, both exactly on 3 weeks. Then one passed it took approx 5 weeks - maybe a good sign !


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but what's the theory there?  It seems like unpredictable ROFR would tend to cause buyers to pay above "market price" in order to get through, but that would increase the buyback cost to Disney.



I don't think it dramatically increases buyback costs. Seeing every contract come through, I am sure they have plenty of low priced contracts to choose from. I think that they do it to create uncertainty. Uncertainty is good for direct sales because if the gap between the two is smaller, people are more likely to pay "a little more" to avoid the uncertainty. At that point, direct doesn't seem as expensive so why not go direct and get your points right away. I have personally seen this happen several times in the last few months in this thread.


----------



## janesmith12467

heidij28 said:


> CaptainAmerica, thanks! That's what I'm hoping...when Disney takes the contract, they do it sooner rather than later. It's been two years since our last contract purchase and I don't remember how long we waited, but that was another era anyway.


They took mine at the 31 day mark. I was pretty confident it would pass at that point, but it didn't. In case anyone is wondering it was $130/p SSR 100 points fully loaded contract. You just never know with them. Hopefully yours will go through without issue.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$25553-210-SSR-Jun-0/20, 395/21, 210/22, 210/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/21 - CANCELLED 9/26


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> soooo....I made a deal for that Aulani Contract before seeing the details in this thread. Again big THANK YOU to the community for helping me catch what would have been a mistake that wouldn't have been fun!
> 
> The seller sent me the dues statement.
> 2021 dues are actually $1670.78 ($8.3539 per point)
> 2020 operating and capital reserves credit is -$334.92
> 2020 Estimated vs Actual Taxes is $0.22
> NET is $1336.08
> 
> Props to @CaptainAmerica for figuring it out first. FWIW they are willing to accept $100/pp but I'm not interested in an unsubsidized contract


I missed the one that’s on Fidelity for $115 subsidized. Oh well, another one will come again.


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> I missed the one that’s on Fidelity for $115 subsidized. Oh well, another one will come again.



I tried to bid on that one but it had already sold. I asked the broker if she would tell me what it sold for and she said close to asking so I’m thinking in the $110-$114 range. Good deal on this market.


----------



## heidij28

Well, apparently I just had to write a panic post in order to get results. We passed ROFR today! So glad to have yet another smooth purchase. This is our third contract, and likely our last (unless Disney builds a new resort that we REALLY need to own!)


----------



## Mrs p

Chia1974 said:


> I missed the one that’s on Fidelity for $115 subsidized. Oh well, another one will come again.





DKZB said:


> I tried to bid on that one but it had already sold. I asked the broker if she would tell me what it sold for and she said close to asking so I’m thinking in the $110-$114 range. Good deal on this market.


Well we offered $110 and was outbid!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Passed 

PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7


----------



## mindymouse01

Seller just accepted our offer on a SSR 100 point contract for $120 per point. The contract is loaded with 200 21 points and 100 from then on.  Do we even have a chance? I honestly didn’t think they would accept that low. I am afraid it will not pass ROFR.


----------



## princesscinderella

mindymouse01 said:


> Seller just accepted our offer on a SSR 100 point contract for $120 per point. The contract is loaded with 200 21 points and 100 from then on.  Do we even have a chance? I honestly didn’t think they would accept that low. I am afraid it will not pass ROFR.


Always take the chance to get a deal!  There’s always another contract to bid on if it doesn’t pass.


----------



## Lorana

tripphuff said:


> tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7


And here I was happy with my $153/point 100-point CCV but mine also only 56 2021 points. Now I’m jealous!  Great find!  Where did you find it?


----------



## benedib99

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5


Congrats!!!  Nice find!!!


----------



## tripphuff

Lorana said:


> And here I was happy with my $153/point 100-point CCV but mine also only 56 2021 points. Now I’m jealous!  Great find!  Where did you find it?



This was with Fidelity. To be honest, I'm not optimistic that we'll get through ROFR, but had to at least try. This seems to be right on the borderline of what they're taking with CCV. First time using Fidelity (two other resale contracts with other brokers). Communication started out slow but overall not a bad experience so far.


----------



## TonyCnLV

TonyCnLV---$200-$6515-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30


----------



## DKZB

Mrs p said:


> Well we offered $110 and was outbid!



I offered $100. Would’ve been a 3rd UY which I really didn’t want but figured at that price I would deal.


----------



## tpskult

tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15 - passed 10/8


----------



## tpskult

mindymouse01 said:


> Seller just accepted our offer on a SSR 100 point contract for $120 per point. The contract is loaded with 200 21 points and 100 from then on.  Do we even have a chance? I honestly didn’t think they would accept that low. I am afraid it will not pass ROFR.


Just passed a 65 point SSR today at $125 so i think there is a chance!


----------



## Drewski77

tpskult said:


> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15 - passed 10/8



Nice one!

We have a $125 right now, could be a sweet spot, but seeing some at $120 has me a little envious


----------



## Mrs p

DKZB said:


> I offered $100. Would’ve been a 3rd UY which I really didn’t want but figured at that price I would deal.


Exactly the same for us, glad we were outbid now as I wasn’t expecting or ccv to pass, got to find the money!


----------



## Mrs p

Lorana said:


> And here I was happy with my $153/point 100-point CCV but mine also only 56 2021 points. Now I’m jealous!  Great find!  Where did you find it?


We had one pass and two get taken, all around this figure - the pass caught us off guard as it was the better deal of the 3- good luck with yours


----------



## Mrs p

tripphuff said:


> This was with Fidelity. To be honest, I'm not optimistic that we'll get through ROFR, but had to at least try. This seems to be right on the borderline of what they're taking with CCV. First time using Fidelity (two other resale contracts with other brokers). Communication started out slow but overall not a bad experience so far.


Ours was though fidelity as well - been very happy with them. Fingers crossed for yours


----------



## D-Trick

D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8

20 days!  Pay above average per point, get a quicker ROFR response I guess?


----------



## perchy

I received an "ROFR Update" email today and my heart skipped a beat. Turns out it was to say I was at the halfway mark. So, not the speedy rejection I feared it was. 

But the wait continues. I don't have plans to return to the World for nearly a year so I'm in no real rush. I feel like I'm handling the wait well. lol

Disney Cruise in 189 days....


----------



## SummerJoy

SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8


----------



## MandM22

Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8


----------



## mindymouse01

tpskult said:


> Just passed a 65 point SSR today at $125 so i think there is a chance!


That’s awesome! Congratulations! We will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## pirate33

Passed!

pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8


----------



## wilkydelts

Based on the newest information released from DVCresalemarket and looking at the yearly rates and how they are climbing, do you all think it is too high to buy right now? Are prices going to keep rising or will the drop some?
Is there a better month than others to get a great rate?


----------



## Adg0428

wilkydelts said:


> Based on the newest information released from DVCresalemarket and looking at the yearly rates and how they are climbing, do you all think it is too high to buy right now? Are prices going to keep rising or will the drop some?
> Is there a better month than others to get a great rate?


I think as a trend overall, prices will rise. What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## Hjs33

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5





Mrs p said:


> A bit shocked this passed as the 2 below were taken
> 
> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10


I’m also shocked as I just had a CCV taken at $160.  So random….  Maybe they just put them in a bag and pick which ones they take.  

Anyway…congrats!  Just put another one in at $145.  Not optimistic, but you never know.


----------



## andeesings

DKZB said:


> I offered $100. Would’ve been a 3rd UY which I really didn’t want but figured at that price I would deal.



My cousin offered $100 on that one, too!  I'm always tempted by an Aulani subsidized. I've noticed Aulani prices, subsidized or not, are ALL OVER the place.


----------



## lovethesun12

wilkydelts said:


> Based on the newest information released from DVCresalemarket and looking at the yearly rates and how they are climbing, do you all think it is too high to buy right now? Are prices going to keep rising or will the drop some?
> Is there a better month than others to get a great rate?


I thought the prices were too high when I bought the second time (lol). But the cash stay at Disney was still much higher, and I'd rather use that money towards additional points right now than a cash stay. So I guess everyone is different. 

It's really difficult to predict. I personally think prices will drop so it might be worth waiting a couple months, but I also thought that back in 2020 right before they skyrocketed so maybe you shouldn't take my advice  .


----------



## Mrs p

Hjs33 said:


> I’m also shocked as I just had a CCV taken at $160.  So random….  Maybe they just put them in a bag and pick which ones they take.
> 
> Anyway…congrats!  Just put another one in at $145.  Not optimistic, but you never know.


Trouble is, we were so sure it would get taken that we now have 3 others at rofr! If they pass we will have an issue


----------



## Chia1974

andeesings said:


> My cousin offered $100 on that one, too!  I'm always tempted by an Aulani subsidized. I've noticed Aulani prices, subsidized or not, are ALL OVER the place.


I offered $105. Hopefully one with the same UY will be for sale. While I still have one was sent 9/13.


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9

Oh well - didn’t think this would pass either !


----------



## Ginamarie

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Oh well - didn’t think this would pass either !


At this rate you’re going to wind up with a boatload of points you didn’t anticipate!


----------



## Mrs p

Ginamarie said:


> At this rate you’re going to wind up with a boatload of points you didn’t anticipate!


Yes, we got a bit carried away !


----------



## Adg0428

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Oh well - didn’t think this would pass either !



This has me hopeful for mine!!


----------



## Mrs p

Adg0428 said:


> This has me hopeful for mine!!


Good luck, love pvb


----------



## rubybutt

DKZB said:


> I offered $100. Would’ve been a 3rd UY which I really didn’t want but figured at that price I would deal.



I did $105...lol


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$8766-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 10/11


----------



## heidij28

Entering this for my husband:
loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10

So excited that it passed!  We have a bit of a wait before we can start using the points, but we already have another vacation booked on our other points for summer.  Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Lee Matthews

We weren’t looking to add to our 150 point Vero or 220 Animal Kingdom contract but saw a 100 pointer for AKL that’s been sitting for a while now.

Found out that the sellers are in Argentina and we are in the UK so put in a really cheeky offer. Haven’t heard back yet so we will see

edit. Wasn’t aware international to international deals can be troublesome so happy to walk away


----------



## Royal Consort

The intention was not to add on, but wait for the DLT as I love DLH but in the end, the lack of balconies or new amenities swayed me and I will need the points earlier.

Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21-sent 10/11.

This will be my third UY  and won't match my 50 pt VGC sept UY contract but I will use this one for May trips and the 50 point will be a stop over from WDW when we fly home to Aus for our Nov trips.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Royal Consort said:


> The intention was not to add on, but wait for the DLT as I love DLH but in the end, the lack of balconies or new amenities swayed me and I will need the points earlier.
> 
> Royal Consort---$185-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21-sent 10/11.
> 
> This will be my third UY  and won't match my 50 pt VGC sept UY contract but I will use this one for May trips and the 50 point will be a stop over from WDW when we fly home to Aus for our Nov trips.



What an incredible price for Grand Cal!  WOW.


----------



## Sunnyore

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> What an incredible price for Grand Cal!  WOW.


Pretty sure that 1 is actually a 2.


----------



## Lorana

So… today is my 3 week mark for my CCV contracted. And I got a message from my broker asking me to call them. I called and left a message, but am now expecting to find out Disney exercises it’s right to ROFR…


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> So… today is my 3 week mark for my CCV contracted. And I got a message from my broker asking me to call them. I called and left a message, but am now expecting to find out Disney exercises it’s right to ROFR…



I have been looking at the pattern. If you look at the month of September, ROFR notifications often have been coming in less than 3 weeks and have Mostly been on Fridays. No telling if this will continue but I would guess it’s something else.


----------



## Cliff SeaCord

$160 - $28000 175pts - PVB - Feb 390/21, 113/22, 175/23. Seller pays 21 MF. Sent 9/9. Passed 10/11.

Very excited! Hoping for a fast closing process. Want to try to use some of those points before they expire! They’re in a holding account so it’s use them or lose them.


----------



## princesscinderella

Lorana said:


> So… today is my 3 week mark for my CCV contracted. And I got a message from my broker asking me to call them. I called and left a message, but am now expecting to find out Disney exercises it’s right to ROFR…


 it’s not bad news.  That said I’ve had a lot of contracts ROFR this year and I always was called when it was taken.  AlI my passes it was through email notification.


----------



## Royal Consort

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> What an incredible price for Grand Cal!  WOW.


Whoops, 285.. must be my sleepy brain. Haha. Updated.


----------



## Salf777

Salf777- $170-$8500-50-BLT-Feb 0/21, 100/22, 50/23
sent 9/22 passed ROFR email received 10/10
so happy


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

If I didn't add you, kindly use the string generator tool on page 1 of this thread and repost


----------



## Lorana

princesscinderella said:


> it’s not bad news.  That said I’ve had a lot of contracts ROFR this year and I always was called when it was taken.  AlI my passes it was through email notification.


Still no callback today, so I'm guessing I'm going to have to wait to find out tomorrow.  But I've never received a call before, and last time I used this broker, I got an email when I passed ROFR, so I'm not confident it's a pass... we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I really shouldn't read this thread. I made an offer on another BWV contract just a few min ago.


----------



## Lorana

DKZB said:


> I have been looking at the pattern. If you look at the month of September, ROFR notifications often have been coming in less than 3 weeks and have Mostly been on Fridays. No telling if this will continue but I would guess it’s something else.


I'm hoping so!  But this broker has never been the fastest at communication (I've purchased one other contract from them, and it was days after I passed ROFR before they reached out, and I found out from the title company first).  So it wouldn't surprise me if the contract was taken Friday, and they only just contacted me on Monday (and thus I'm not surprised I haven't had a call back yet, and will likely hear from them tomorrow).  Here's hoping it's not the dreaded ROFR call!


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> I'm hoping so!  But this broker has never been the fastest at communication (I've purchased one other contract from them, and it was days after I passed ROFR before they reached out, and I found out from the title company first).  So it wouldn't surprise me if the contract was taken Friday, and they only just contacted me on Monday (and thus I'm not surprised I haven't had a call back yet, and will likely hear from them tomorrow).  Here's hoping it's not the dreaded ROFR call!



That would stink but the timeline makes sense. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cliff SeaCord said:


> $160 - $28000 175pts - PVB - Feb 390/21, 113/22, 175/23. Seller pays 21 MF. Sent 9/9. Passed 10/11.
> 
> Very excited! Hoping for a fast closing process. Want to try to use some of those points before they expire! They’re in a holding account so it’s use them or lose them.


Great price!


----------



## FamilyMc

Adding here our very first contract, which was waived on the weekend:
FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10

Looking forward to a fast closing, because we have to spend banked points.


----------



## Adg0428

I know it’s pretty random and doesn’t make sense. But has anyone noticed that there’s a better chance of passing if seller DOESNT pay 21 maitenance fees?


----------



## BeagleDadVA

BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12


----------



## DKZB

Adg0428 said:


> I know it’s pretty random and doesn’t make sense. But has anyone noticed that there’s a better chance of passing if seller DOESNT pay 21 maitenance fees?



That would make sense if you are purely looking at the numbers. Dues savings can be thousands of dollars that DVD doesn't have to pay at closing. Seller paying 21 dues and/or closing costs effectively lowers the total cost per point.

That said, we have all seen that Disney isn't always so rational with ROFR!


----------



## mindymouse01

Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8


----------



## LadybugsMum

LadybugsMum said:


> I really shouldn't read this thread. I made an offer on another BWV contract just a few min ago.



The sellers accepted my offer! I'm paying $130/pp for 100 pts in an Aug UY with the sellers paying for 2021 MF. I'll post the official string when the offer goes off for ROFR.


----------



## Texndahlin

Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10

Does mine even stand a chance?? 
Ugh now I'm Anxious


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22 Passed 10/12



I'd just like to add that I spoke to three different agents from this board's sponsor and all three told me I'd never get PVB for this price and if I did, it would never pass ROFR.  

Moral to the story... you always have a chance.  Stick to your instincts and never be afraid to make an offer.


----------



## Lorana

Well, there's a first time for everything.  Now I can never say I've never had a contract taken.  

Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20- taken 10/11


----------



## Adg0428

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22 Passed 10/12
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to add that I spoke to three different agents from this board's sponsor and all three told me I'd never get PVB for this price and if I did, it would never pass ROFR.
> 
> Moral to the story... you always have a chance.  Stick to your instincts and never be afraid to make an offer.



this has me hopeful!!

I made offers of $150 and was told there’s no way I’d pass.  I got a different agency to actually make an offer to the seller and I agreed on $155.


----------



## Adg0428

Texndahlin said:


> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> Does mine even stand a chance??
> Ugh now I'm Anxious



Maybe since it’s kind of large?


----------



## princesscinderella

Texndahlin said:


> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> Does mine even stand a chance??
> Ugh now I'm Anxious


I passed a couple months ago at $120 a fully loaded contract.  That’s a great deal I hope you make it through the ROFR roller coaster


----------



## Texndahlin

princesscinderella said:


> I passed a couple months ago at $120 a fully loaded contract.  That’s a great deal I hope you make it through the ROFR roller coaster



Oh wow really? For AKV ? That gives me hope!! 

It's my first contract negotiation... I wasn't really sure lol  thank you!


----------



## FamilyMc

Texndahlin said:


> Oh wow really? For AKV ? That gives me hope!!
> 
> It's my first contract negotiation... I wasn't really sure lol  thank you!


Well. I don’t want to disappoint you, but it seems the situation has turned completely upside down in September. Regarding the ROFR-blog posts of the sponsor, 30 AKV-contracts of 42 submitted were taken by Disney last month. Only 29% were waived. (Compare August to September figures.) 

I keep my fingers crossed that yours will go through.


----------



## MinBz

MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12


----------



## Texndahlin

FamilyMc said:


> Well. I don’t want to disappoint you, but it seems the situation has turned completely upside down in September. Regarding the ROFR-blog posts of the sponsor, 30 AKV-contracts of 42 submitted were taken by Disney last month. Only 29% were waived. (Compare August to September figures.)
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed that yours will go through.



That's exactly what i was afraid of.


----------



## Adg0428

MinBz said:


> MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12



That was fast!


----------



## MinBz

Adg0428 said:


> That was fast!


Yes very fast!  I was surprised and excited to get the news it passed today!


----------



## perchy

So, no surprises here. 

perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12

Hoping my Plan B with 60 pts at $125 pulls through.


----------



## TedS

$183-$27228-150-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 9/23 Passed 10/12 - Seller Credit MF '22

First attempt at posting.  Delayed posting thinking I had time and was busy catching up on this thread along with closing and VGF2 threads.  I hope that it's formatted well.  The string format tool would not work as my total cost is less than points times PPP due to the credit for 2022 maintenance fees.  Long time to wait for the points, thankfully there are many stays already booked on AKV & BLT points between now and then.  Thank you to all the moderators and contributors.


----------



## Salf777

TedS said:


> $183-$27228-150-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 9/23 Passed 10/12 - Seller Credit MF '22
> 
> First attempt at posting.  Delayed posting thinking I had time and was busy catching up on this thread along with closing and VGF2 threads.  I hope that it's formatted well.  The string format tool would not work as my total cost is less than points times PPP due to the credit for 2022 maintenance fees.  Long time to wait for the points, thankfully there are many stays already booked on AKV & BLT points between now and then.  Thank you to all the moderators and contributors.


Oh so excited for you. I have a VGF and am waiting on VGF2 but recently got caught up looking online and bought and just passed on a small loaded BLT contract. Serves me right for surfing the listings LOL! Haven’t stay at BLT in many many years but couldn’t pass up the contract. How do you like BLT?


----------



## TedS

Salf777 said:


> Oh so excited for you. I have a VGF and am waiting on VGF2 but recently got caught up looking online and bought and just passed on a small loaded BLT contract. Serves me right for surfing the listings LOL! Haven’t stay at BLT in many many years but couldn’t pass up the contract. How do you like BLT?


I'm leaning to VGF2 being a bit high direct and pushing resale prices even higher.  Maybe I'll be wrong, only time will tell.  Some points before 2023 would have been nice but not many March use years out there and multiple use years didn't seem to fit for the family.  I totally get how it's hard to surf the listings and not jumping in a contact, I was doing that and showing my wife contracts for some time now!  We very much love BLT, it is our main contract.  We travel with our two young kids (5 & 7 currently) and most times my wife's mom as well the extra bathroom makes 5 in a one bedroom tolerable.  Good luck with the rest of your purchase process!


----------



## LadybugsMum

The sellers were on the ball and got the signed documents back quickly. They must be really motivated to sell since they originally listed at 154/point, then lowered to $140/point and accepted my offer of $130/point. Here's the string:

LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12


----------



## Adg0428

I’m shocked at all these quick ROFR!


----------



## Mrs p

Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13


----------



## Mrs p

Mrs p said:


> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13


Total shock over this one ! Can’t believe it passed as similar deals were getting taken back in January  - over the moon but gosh, our total dues will be steep


----------



## Ginamarie

Adg0428 said:


> I know it’s pretty random and doesn’t make sense. But has anyone noticed that there’s a better chance of passing if seller DOESNT pay 21 maitenance fees?


I’ve been pointing this out for months. DVC takes more contracts that have seller paying maintenance/closing costs.


----------



## Ginamarie

Mrs p said:


> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13


Great deal!!

you just never know what’s going to sneak through.


----------



## Chia1974

9/23 is already back and I’m still waiting for my 9/13.


----------



## Mrs p

Ginamarie said:


> Great deal!!
> 
> you just never know what’s going to sneak through.


That was our theory - trouble is paying for it now !!


----------



## Mrs p

Chia1974 said:


> 9/23 is already back and I’m still waiting for my 9/13.


Very odd - we still have one waiting from the 9/9 !


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

Ya'll. I don't know what to do. I finally got my welcome home email from Disney on Sunday night with my activation code.  No membership number attached, so of course I come here and find that most people get two emails. The membership number email will probably come in about 24 hours. So I waited- and emailed Disney Monday with no reply. It's been three days now. I called today and waited 40 minutes for Disney to tell me to call who I purchased my resale from. They are telling me that they don't' have it- I have to get it from Disney and that the 2nd email with my member # may take up to seven days.  Anyone had this same thing happen?


----------



## Chia1974

Mrs p said:


> Very odd - we still have one waiting from the 9/9 !


Brokers said they don’t buy back Aulani because they are still selling.  I have one waiting for Disney to load points and one closing next month. Not in need of points or anything but just impatient.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

“If you do your best each and every day, good things are sure to come your way.” - Princess Tiana


Congrats to the following 194 (!!) awesome families that had great things come their way by passing ROFR over the last week!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another awesome week of making magic here at the DVC Resale Market - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





CARNEY
KIEFER
WEBB
PENNINGTON
ROSS
MENDENHALL
MERRILL
WOLANSKI
CRAWFORD
SHULTZ
SCHOENHOFER
BESSINGER
SARKISIAN
ROBERT
HALLOWELL
MOTA
BEHTA
DAVIES
MANGLESS
BLATTERT
KORBY
HANLON
GIBSON
SORENSON
MANGLESS
PERSINGER
LEIGHTENHEIMER
SPAZIANI
JONES
DOUGHERTY
STINE
FIFER
JOHNSON
SOUZA
CURTIS
LEWANDOWSKI
MOORE
RICAFRENTE
WILLIAMS
WILLAMS
MCGARRY
TEDESCO
RHOADS
FRUGE
MAZANEK
MONTES
SKEEN
DUFRANE
SANDS
RIZZO
SAWYER
BAILEY
MICK
BERG
JAMES
FRAILING
POWERS
SKIDMORE
STOLWORTHY
RODRIGUES
SLEBODA
WILLIAMS
BAUSWELL
BRUNEAU
DAVIS
LORENZO
GENESI
HARRIS
FORSNES
BISHOP
EDER
HUTCHISON
SELEGUE
TYGER
ESPOSITO
TRAVIS
WITVLIET
GARDNER
OBAGY
CHOI
ZAMORA
ROY
TUREK
RICHARDSON
AYARAM
BOYLE
CROSE
EDWARDS
RAMIREZ
FRANCO
CHIZMAR
MABB
BROWN
MAURER
MELTON
PENNA
STEVENSON
LOEVE
SMITH
RAPLEY
MECHAM
MURPHY
HAAS
RYAN
NADWORNY
LIENAU
SHERIDAN
MCDERMOTT
BRYNDA
COPPOLA
HAWKINS
BYE
BROOKS
BURKART
GALLO
REIL
HOLT
LESPERANCE
BIANCA
LIM
PETRIE
EMHOFF
SIMONETTA
JOHNSON
DINH
HARRIS
BEAL
JIROUSEK
ZOUTMAN
EBBELER
FLOYD
BROWN
ALLENDER
NEUGENT
GENNAT
HEFFRON
WILLIAMS
GARCIA
GRUENDOBLER
COSSEY
NG
PEHANICK
HOLLAND
CHAUMONT
HABER
SHEPHERD
RULLI
HICKS
HUSKILSON
KAIN
RAINWATERS
KAINO
STANYER
DEYO
BALDWIN
BEST
RUSS
MOYNIHAN
BLAIR
GEISEL
GARCIA
MINTZ
RONNISCH
HELMS
CANTALUPO
MURPHY
POSTEL
CHIZMAR
RUNYAN
JOE
MCDONALD
WARBRITTON
AULEN
RESTMEYER
RIZZO
BECKLES
ROSENFELD
KELLER
BROUWERS
KARLLSON
GOLDING
SHAY
VALERA
FLEDERBACH
ACROPOLIS
LANGLEY
BARBERA
GROSZ
SHEARN
KANE
SCHARBACH
CIOCCA


----------



## DVCNewb21

Chia1974 said:


> 9/23 is already back and I’m still waiting for my 9/13.


Still waiting on mine from 08/30.


----------



## HundredAcreWoodNurae

HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13 subsidized contract


----------



## LadybugsMum

DVCNewb21 said:


> Still waiting on mine from 08/30.


It's been 6 weeks. That should warrant the broker reaching out to Disney to find out if there is something that is causing the delay.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> It's been 6 weeks. That should warrant the broker reaching out to Disney to find out if there is something that is causing the delay.


My broker sent an email to Disney a few days ago about mine. Disney responded that “they are going try to expedite this one”.
Meanwhile I’m waiting for them to process SSR that was recorded on 9/30.


----------



## perchy

TedS said:


> and multiple use years didn't seem to fit for the family. I to





DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Ya'll. I don't know what to do. I finally got my welcome home email from Disney on Sunday night with my activation code.  No membership number attached, so of course I come here and find that most people get two emails. The membership number email will probably come in about 24 hours. So I waited- and emailed Disney Monday with no reply. It's been three days now. I called today and waited 40 minutes for Disney to tell me to call who I purchased my resale from. They are telling me that they don't' have it- I have to get it from Disney and that the 2nd email with my member # may take up to seven days.  Anyone had this same thing happen?



Check out the Closing Time 2021 edition thread. I've never successfully closed yet, but that thread has more timing of things. I know it's taking a lot of time. I wanna say up to 30-45 days before you see your points in your account? Don't quote me. lol. Again, I'm a noob.


----------



## krysib

pangyal said:


> Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24



passed 10/13!!!!


----------



## sahmoffour

sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HundredAcreWoodNurae said:


> HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13 subsidized contract



Nice find!  Are you able to share which Broker?  I never saw this one.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13 

Now I pray it passes ROFR!


----------



## DVCNewb21

LadybugsMum said:


> It's been 6 weeks. That should warrant the broker reaching out to Disney to find out if there is something that is causing the delay.


Reached out to the broker and it seems they received notice today.

DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13


----------



## DKZB

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13
> 
> Now I pray it passes ROFR!


 Wow! Great Price!


----------



## limace

So weird how often folks reach out to the broker and the notice coincidentally came in that day and they were jussssst about to email!


----------



## DVCNewb21

limace said:


> So weird how often folks reach out to the broker and the notice coincidentally came in that day and they were jussssst about to email!


Could not agree more.  Amazing how that happens.


----------



## HundredAcreWoodNurae

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Nice find!  Are you able to share which Broker?  I never saw this one.


Thanks! So happy I found it! Am I allowed to mention the broker? (Sorry I don't want to break the rules  I specifically reached out stating I wanted an Aulani subsidized contract and they had one just coming up so I bid and luckily got it!


----------



## DKZB

There is one on DVC ResaleMarket. Not my use year so I’m not going to bid:

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/aulani/aub1266/


----------



## HundredAcreWoodNurae

DVCRad said:


> You can post the brokers website and if it isn’t allowed, it will get filtered out.


Thank you for letting me know! I went through ****************** and worked with xxxxxHe has been fantastic!

Mod Removed name of person


----------



## Sandisw

HundredAcreWoodNurae said:


> Thanks! So happy I found it! Am I allowed to mention the broker? (Sorry I don't want to break the rules  I specifically reached out stating I wanted an Aulani subsidized contract and they had one just coming up so I bid and luckily got it!



Post the link. If it shows up it’s good. If it is all **** then you can not discuss. Do not use names or anything like that.  One way to know ahead of posting is to use preview.

You are also not allowed to suggest a Google search with hinting details either!


----------



## HundredAcreWoodNurae

Sandisw said:


> Post the link. If it shows up it’s good. If it is all **** then you can not discuss. Do not use names or anything like that.  One way to know ahead of posting is to use preview.
> 
> You are also not allowed to suggest a Google search with hinting details either!


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> There is one on DVC ResaleMarket. Not my use year so I’m not going to bid:
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/aulani/aub1266/



Saw that.  I bid on it, but ccouldnt come to an agreement.  It's priced too high IMO


----------



## dado4

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Saw that.  I bid on it, but ccouldnt come to an agreement.  It's priced too high IMO


It does seem high, even with subsidized dues. How much did you offer if you don't mind me asking? I might want to offer lower so they think twice about rejecting a reasonable offer
With Aulani going as low as $80-90/pt, I'd think a subsidized dues contract could go for as much as 50% more but not close to 100% more.


----------



## DKZB

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Saw that.  I bid on it, but ccouldnt come to an agreement.  It's priced too high IMO


Can't agree more on that! That Fidelity deal at $115 was the best I've seen in awhile


----------



## LuigiSpice

Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13


----------



## LadybugsMum

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13


That's a really good price!


----------



## Hjs33

HJS33---$145-$35130-225-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 330/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 10/12

Second try for CCV


----------



## DKZB

Is anyone noticing that prices appear to be coming down quite a bit over the last week or so?


----------



## LadybugsMum

DKZB said:


> Is anyone noticing that prices appear to be coming down quite a bit over the last week or so?


Yes, I've noticed that this boards sponsor has had contracts on their site longer than in spring and summer.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> Is anyone noticing that prices appear to be coming down quite a bit over the last week or so?



It's a buyers market for sure!


----------



## Adg0428

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13


Wow great price!


----------



## Chia1974

It’s becoming a buyer’s market now for sure! There are so many SSR and we may see prices dip below 120.


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> It’s becoming a buyer’s market now for sure! There are so many SSR and we may see prices dip below 120.



I think this is going to be very dependent on ROFR. That seems like the biggest thing keeping the prices of OKW and SSR up over $120 right now.


----------



## Adg0428

DKZB said:


> I think this is going to be very dependent on ROFR. That seems like the biggest thing keeping the prices of OKW and SSR up over $120 right now.



agreed


----------



## poofyo101

Adg0428 said:


> agreed


They aren't going to buy them all.


----------



## Chia1974

poofyo101 said:


> They aren't going to buy them all.


They are a ton of poly with lower prices also.


----------



## Jgc014

Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13


----------



## DKZB

Does Disney release their ROFR decisions to brokers rolling throughout the day or are they typically notified at certain times of the day? 
Obviously, there can be a delay between when the broker finds out and when they tell you but just wondering.


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15 *

Okay, okay, I should've accepted that losing my first contract to ROFR was a sign I shouldn't add on right now, but I really wanted some more points at CCV, and this small contract appeared.  A little more than I want to spend and not as great a deal as my $153/point, but still $55 per point less than direct.  So let's see if this one passes...


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15 *
> 
> Okay, okay, I should've accepted that losing my first contract to ROFR was a sign I shouldn't add on right now, but I really wanted some more points at CCV, and this small contract appeared.  A little more than I want to spend and not as great a deal as my $153/point, but still $55 per point less than direct.  So let's see if this one passes...


...but THIS one is a small contract and you love adding the little ones to your collection. The 100 pointer was probably just fate since it was three digits.


----------



## Lorana

Flynn's Gal said:


> ...but THIS one is a small contract and you love adding the little ones to your collection. The 100 pointer was probably just fate since it was three digits.


Ha ha ha!!  I like knowing I have the flexibility to sell off small amounts if I need to.  It's also just so much easier to add on small amounts, than large contracts.  It's funny that I'd balk at buying a large contract because of the price tag, yet add on a number of small contracts over time that comes out to the same amount.  ;-)  100 points is usually the largest I'll go.  At least these days.  When I could get prices below $100/point, I was more willing to pick up 100-150 point contracts.


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> Ha ha ha!!  I like knowing I have the flexibility to sell off small amounts if I need to.  It's also just so much easier to add on small amounts, than large contracts.  It's funny that I'd balk at buying a large contract because of the price tag, yet add on a number of small contracts over time that comes out to the same amount.  ;-)  100 points is usually the largest I'll go.  At least these days.  When I could get prices below $100/point, I was more willing to pick up 100-150 point contracts.



just out of curiosity, I know closing costs go up with larger contracts but I am wondering how much it typically costs to close a small contract.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> just out of curiosity, I know closing costs go up with larger contracts but I am wondering how much it typically costs to close a small contract.



I believe the floor on closing costs is around $400.


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> just out of curiosity, I know closing costs go up with larger contracts but I am wondering how much it typically costs to close a small contract.


Different title company has different costs. I have a 60 points closed by FATC for $455 but a 45 points will cost me $560 with another.


----------



## Firework

I am over here building my Disney dreams 25 points at a time and closing costs are $450-$550.    I was planning on this to avoid financing.  With the low prices out there , I’m wondering if I should go for a bigger one and finance.  Hmmm


----------



## Chia1974

Firework said:


> I am over here building my Disney dreams 25 points at a time and closing costs are $450-$550.    I was planning on this to avoid financing.  With the low prices out there , I’m wondering if I should go for a bigger one and finance.  Hmmm


I’d avoid financing unless you plan on paying it off quickly. Interest is so high on these loans.


----------



## DKZB

Firework said:


> I am over here building my Disney dreams 25 points at a time and closing costs are $450-$550.    I was planning on this to avoid financing.  With the low prices out there , I’m wondering if I should go for a bigger one and finance.  Hmmm



you have to do the math on your specific situation but at 10%+ interest, it is hard to justify financing.


----------



## Lorana

DKZB said:


> just out of curiosity, I know closing costs go up with larger contracts but I am wondering how much it typically costs to close a small contract.


It does depend on the title company, but closing costs can be around $400-$580 for small contracts.  It's why it's important to figure out the per point cost + closing + dues equation, and then compare to direct.  For example, if I buy a direct contract at the end of my UY (in August, as my UY is September), I can get both years of points, and only pay dues on only 5 months of the year, plus often a slightly smaller closing cost.  When I compare with resale contracts and add in how many points are in the contract, plus dues, plus closing costs, sometimes it makes that difference between resale and direct be small enough that I favor direct points (due to no restrictions on future resorts) and is why my last small add-on for AKV was direct.  But even though this 50-pointer isn't as great a deal as I would like, it's still a good deal at $55 off per direct point, even if I'm going to pay $150 or so more in closing than direct.  Now, if it were still August, the math might be different, as I could get 2020 UY (which I could bank into 2020) AND 2021 UY points and this contract only has 9 2021 Points - so I'd have 91 more points.  Resale is still less expensive, but the gap is much smaller, and in that case, I may have leaned direct.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Ha ha ha!!  I like knowing I have the flexibility to sell off small amounts if I need to.  It's also just so much easier to add on small amounts, than large contracts.  It's funny that I'd balk at buying a large contract because of the price tag, yet add on a number of small contracts over time that comes out to the same amount.  ;-)  100 points is usually the largest I'll go.  At least these days.  When I could get prices below $100/point, I was more willing to pick up 100-150 point contracts.


I agree - still looking for another small BCV contract with a JUN date……


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> It does depend on the title company, but closing costs can be around $400-$580 for small contracts.  It's why it's important to figure out the per point cost + closing + dues equation, and then compare to direct.  For example, if I buy a direct contract at the end of my UY (in August, as my UY is September), I can get both years of points, and only pay dues on only 5 months of the year, plus often a slightly smaller closing cost.  When I compare with resale contracts and add in how many points are in the contract, plus dues, plus closing costs, sometimes it makes that difference between resale and direct be small enough that I favor direct points (due to no restrictions on future resorts) and is why my last small add-on for AKV was direct.  But even though this 50-pointer isn't as great a deal as I would like, it's still a good deal at $55 off per direct point, even if I'm going to pay $150 or so more in closing than direct.  Now, if it were still August, the math might be different, as I could get 2020 UY (which I could bank into 2020) AND 2021 UY points and this contract only has 9 2021 Points - so I'd have 91 more points.  Resale is still less expensive, but the gap is much smaller, and in that case, I may have leaned direct.



Exactly my thoughts. On 25 point contracts, you can easily pay up to $250 less in closing costs by going direct. That effectively closes the gap between direct and resale by $10 PP. Add in good timing for buying right before your banking deadline and you can get double points with prorated dues (which on a 25 point contract could be almost nothing anyway).  Of course, you could find a resale contract that has double points with the seller paying current year dues, but when you start closing the PP gap, direct starts looking a bit sweeter.


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I agree - still looking for another small BCV contract with a JUN date……


I hope you find it!
I'd be tempted with a 25-50 point BCV for September myself.


----------



## Chia1974

It's been quiet. Day 34 on my AUL


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

DKZB said:


> I think this is going to be very dependent on ROFR. That seems like the biggest thing keeping the prices of OKW and SSR up over $120 right now.



Disney can’t ROFR them all.  They might be able to slow down a decline, but if no one wants to buy them above 120 then prices will have to come down.  People are listing them because they want to sell them and won’t want them sitting there forever


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Missa1227

Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7


----------



## DKZB

TheEpcotForEver said:


> Disney can’t ROFR them all.  They might be able to slow down a decline, but if no one wants to buy them above 120 then prices will have to come down.  People are listing them because they want to sell them and won’t want them sitting there forever



Of course they won’t take them all, but they don’t really have to in order to keep prices propped up. It’s a mad-man scenario. People just have to believe Disney is likely to take it and they will often bid higher to avoid having to wait weeks for ROFR only to see their contract taken. Brokers only fuel this by telling buyers not to bid that low because it will get taken.

Just my $0.02


----------



## wilkydelts

I am in the process of finalizing SSR of 300 points for $130 a point. It comes with 600 in March 2022. 

How did I do? I am curious what people think. All my research showed a 250-300 SSR should go $125-$131 right now.


----------



## rubybutt

wilkydelts said:


> I am in the process of finalizing SSR of 300 points for $130 a point. It comes with 600 in March 2022.
> 
> How did I do? I am curious what people think. All my research showed a 250-300 SSR should go $125-$131 right now.



I see a 270 point contract Sept UY that has 237 points available now for $115 pp without any negotiation.  You have to decide how much double points, UY, chance of ROFR, and point total is worth to you.  Everyone has their own value for different aspects of the deal.  That is the reason it is hard to answer this question.


----------



## Ruttangel

wilkydelts said:


> I am in the process of finalizing SSR of 300 points for $130 a point. It comes with 600 in March 2022.
> 
> How did I do? I am curious what people think. All my research showed a 250-300 SSR should go $125-$131 right now.


Contracts over 200 points are less in demand, I just looked and 5 or 6 300pt listings been on market over 30 days. I would want to pay less and roll dice with ROFR.
This contract is $130 but comes with more points. I would want this under $120 https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=3138

Also, I wouldn’t want to pay 2021 dues. That’s just my opinion though


----------



## wilkydelts

Correct I saw that one and did not offer because getting that at $125 and paying 2021 dues averaged out to about what I got anyways. 

I don't think anything below $125 has a high chance of passing ROFR.


----------



## Ruttangel

wilkydelts said:


> Correct I saw that one and did not offer because getting that at $125 and paying 2021 dues averaged out to about what I got anyways.
> 
> I don't think anything below $125 has a high chance of passing ROFR.


It’s been on market 32 days though so offering $120 and seller pays dues is got to tempt them. Remember resale has grown exponentially this year so a seller might well still be in profit at that level.
I don’t worry about ROFR, got a BWV taken last year and moved on quickly to another deal.


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/18


----------



## Ginamarie

wilkydelts said:


> I am in the process of finalizing SSR of 300 points for $130 a point. It comes with 600 in March 2022.
> 
> How did I do? I am curious what people think. All my research showed a 250-300 SSR should go $125-$131 right now.


Personally on a contract that size, I wouldn’t have gone above $125, but I’m also someone who looks for the best bargains and isn’t in a rush to get more points right now.


----------



## macman123

Ginamarie said:


> Personally on a contract that size, I wouldn’t have gone above $125, but I’m also someone who looks for the best bargains and isn’t in a rush to get more points right now.



I agree. Im considering on buying 150 point contract for $123pp


----------



## wilkydelts

Ginamarie said:


> Personally on a contract that size, I wouldn’t have gone above $125, but I’m also someone who looks for the best bargains and isn’t in a rush to get more points right now.



That is actually what I tried to get it at. I went up to $130 because I realized I was getting $125 a point and paying the extra $1500 towards the dues on the banked points. Not sure if that made sense.


----------



## DKZB

wilkydelts said:


> I am in the process of finalizing SSR of 300 points for $130 a point. It comes with 600 in March 2022.
> 
> How did I do? I am curious what people think. All my research showed a 250-300 SSR should go $125-$131 right now.



This thread is basically your exact question:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/resale-check-ssr-300-points-130-pp-with-20-21-points.3856630/ 
I'm 22 days into ROFR on a 225 point contract with 2020/2021 points and I am paying $120 + Seller pays 21 dues + Seller pays 1/2 my closing costs. Fingers crossed that is passes but if it doesn't, there are plenty more contracts out there!


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18*

Woohoo!!  Hubby will be so happy that we officially own at PVB now.  Or, errr, will in many, many more weeks from now...


----------



## Nick_will

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18*
> 
> Woohoo!!  Hubby will be so happy that we officially own at PVB now.  Or, errr, will in many, many more weeks from now...


Thanks for sharing and congrats!  It has been a bit quiet over the last week.  Looks like my 9/30 date is coming up!


----------



## Chia1974

OMG 9/27 is back! Come on 9/13!!! 5 weeks!!!


----------



## gskywalker

Over the last week two contracts have come avaliable fully loaded for BLT for $150 a point.   Yes I got tempted, I bid on one and another AUL even though I don't want more points because of disney cuts.  Overall though it feels like disney is just propping up the prices that should be dropping some.  IE if I could buy Google stock for 25% less and sell it direct for full price I would have the easiest job ever.   I would only want another contract for a cheaper price.   Yes I always have tried to get a really good deal but before I was OK a bit higher.   Now I want nothing to do with the current pricing on the "cheaper resorts".  If I had to buy right now I would buy CCV.  Loved our 2bdrm there


----------



## Chia1974

gskywalker said:


> Over the last week two contracts have come avaliable fully loaded for BLT for $150 a point.   Yes I got tempted, I bid on one and another AUL even though I don't want more points because of disney cuts.  Overall though it feels like disney is just propping up the prices that should be dropping some.  IE if I could buy Google stock for 25% less and sell it direct for full price I would have the easiest job ever.   I would only want another contract for a cheaper price.   Yes I always have tried to get a really good deal but before I was OK a bit higher.   Now I want nothing to do with the current pricing on the "cheaper resorts".  If I had to buy right now I would buy CCV.  Loved our 2bdrm there


I’m lurking at the listings all the time. I can see prices dropping especially SSR and PVB. Disney can’t buy them all! Now I just sit tight and see if my Aulani passes then see how much they want for VGF2.


----------



## DKZB

DVCRad said:


> I’m 9/19 and have heard nothing as well. What is going on?


I wonder if some contracts just get lost in a stack of paper somewhere. They seem to have been coming in in date order but there are random ones that don’t. I’m waiting on 9/25.


----------



## num

Here is to hoping!  I saw that one got taken at $160, but you can't make the shots you don't take! 

num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

num said:


> Here is to hoping!  I saw that one got taken at $160, but you can't make the shots you don't take!
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18



I believe one also passed at $149 tho.  Welcome to ROFR Roulette.  Good Luck.


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> I wonder if some contracts just get lost in a stack of paper somewhere. They seem to have been coming in in date order but there are random ones that don’t. I’m waiting on 9/25.


My broker got an email response from Disney saying they were going to expedite my contract. That was a week ago. Sigh!


----------



## num

Yeah, there is certainly no solid formula,  I bid on every Dec use year that was in the 200pt range and this was the lowest to come back.   Definitely not unhappy with the price, but those lower ones are fantastic.


----------



## wilkydelts

wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19


----------



## modavi

modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6


----------



## ZoneTEN

ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30


----------



## Lorana

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I believe one also passed at $149 tho.  Welcome to ROFR Roulette.  Good Luck.


Mine just got taken at $153.  
But they can't take them all!  Good Luck!!


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19

Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.

Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.

Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?


----------



## Jodi Gross at DVCRM

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.
> 
> Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.
> 
> Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?




You can ask Mason to hold the funds and transfer it to a new contract that you purchase.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

I originally gave Mason a 5K deposit bc I hoped it might give my offer some pixie dust & ROFR might miss me (PLUS FF MILES!)

But I reduced it to 1K when I realized exactly what you did. And in fine print, Mason of course said deposit would be refunded - I couldn't get them to commit in writing how quickly ( but they did respond "Agent will possibly have other contracts you might like & we could just transfer your deposit.")

Decided not to tie up 5K that way. But maybe I jinxed myself???

Good luck.


----------



## Ginamarie

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.
> 
> Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.
> 
> Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?


It will post. If they take the contract, Mason will refund to your card. I wonder if they $5000 is new. I don’t think they would let me charge more than $3k when I bought my contracts (I would have done it for the credit card rewards).


----------



## PaulW08

Jodi Gross at DVCRM said:


> You can ask Mason to hold the funds and transfer it to a new contract that you purchase.



Of course! The answer is to buy another contract! That didn’t even cross my mind. That’s probably what I’ll end up doing.


----------



## PaulW08

Ginamarie said:


> It will post. If they take the contract, Mason will refund to your card. I wonder if they $5000 is new. I don’t think they would let me charge more than $3k when I bought my contracts (I would have done it for the credit card rewards).


The $5000 is new. The email the broker sent me actually said $2500 was the max, but the documents said $5000, so I asked and they confirmed it was $5000.


----------



## lexxus379

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.
> 
> Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.
> 
> Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?


It will post then if it gets taken you can direct them to refund it or move it to another contract.  Depending on time of day, they will process refund same day but I think it took 3-4 days to show on my card.


----------



## Nick_will

Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, Taken 10/19

First BRV I've seen taken so disappointed a bit.  Other contracts are out there!


----------



## Hjs33

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.
> 
> Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.
> 
> Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?


I had a contract taken and also used Mason.  Once it was taken the resale agent asked if I wanted to make another offer or leave the funds in case another contract came in.  I asked them to refund the deposit and it showed up as a refund on my credit card a couple of days later.


----------



## DKZB

I compiled all of the ROFR decisions by date sent. Very orderly and a clear pattern of 18-21 days. If we look at “business days” it may be even closer. I guess the question is, why the outliers that still haven’t heard back. Tomorrow is day 24 for me and others are far more!


Date Sent Date DecisionDecisionDays8/3010/13Pass44d8/309/28Pass29d8/3110/5Pass35d9/710/7Pass30d9/1010/10Pass30d9/1010/8Pass28d9/1010/7Pass27d9/1310/8Pass25d9/1510/8Pass23d9/1510/3Taken18d9/1710/13Pass26d9/1810/8Pass20d9/1910/10Pass21d9/2010/6Taken16d9/2010/11Taken21d9/2110/9Pass18d9/2210/12Pass20d9/2310/12Pass19d9/2310/13Pass20d9/2310/12Taken19d9/2410/13Pass19d9/2710/18Pass21d9/2910/19Taken 20d


----------



## Chia1974

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> Welp, just threw this offer out there to see if they would negotiate, and sure enough they accepted it within the hour. I doubt this one passes, but worth a try.
> 
> Question for people that have had contracts taken and used a credit card to pay the deposit with Mason Title. I was able to charge $5000 on a credit card, but if this were to get taken they will refund the original payment method. I’m wondering if it’ll just stay pending or will post. If it post, I will most likely have to pay it off before Disney makes a decision on ROFR. This would result in a $5000 credit on that card, which isn’t ideal.
> 
> Does anyone with a taken contract have any insight on how it’ll go if it’s taken?


You don’t have to pay the $5000 all at once. I gave them like $500 on the card first. When the contract passed ROFR I paid additional &4500 on my credit card. Why would I want to have $5000 balance on my credit card for like a month?


----------



## Theta

Chia1974 said:


> You don’t have to pay the $5000 all at once. I gave them like $500 on the card first. When the contract passed ROFR I paid additional &4500 on my credit card. Why would I want to have $5000 balance on my credit card for like a month?



Mason lets you break it up like this?  And after you pay the $4500 on your credit card, you just wire them the balance remaining from the contract?


----------



## Chia1974

Theta said:


> Mason lets you break it up like this?  And after you pay the $4500 on your credit card, you just wire them the balance remaining from the contract?


Mason/broker let me put $500 down then $4500 after ROFR all on the credit card. I paid the balance via wire.


----------



## GG23

GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18*
> 
> Woohoo!!  Hubby will be so happy that we officially own at PVB now.  Or, errr, will in many, many more weeks from now...


Now that I've gotten the closing docs, the total cost is slightly less than originally quoted (closing cost is less):

*Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18*


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Chia1974 said:


> Mason/broker let me put $500 down then $4500 after ROFR all on the credit card. I paid the balance via wire.


Good to know.


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> I compiled all of the ROFR decisions by date sent. Very orderly and a clear pattern of 18-21 days. If we look at “business days” it may be even closer. I guess the question is, why the outliers that still haven’t heard back. Tomorrow is day 24 for me and others are far more!
> 
> 
> Date SentDate DecisionDecisionDays8/3010/13Pass44d8/309/28Pass29d8/3110/5Pass35d9/710/7Pass30d9/1010/10Pass30d9/1010/8Pass28d9/1010/7Pass27d9/1310/8Pass25d9/1510/8Pass23d9/1510/3Taken18d9/1710/13Pass26d9/1810/8Pass20d9/1910/10Pass21d9/2010/6Taken16d9/2010/11Taken21d9/2110/9Pass18d9/2210/12Pass20d9/2310/12Pass19d9/2310/13Pass20d9/2310/12Taken19d9/2410/13Pass19d9/2710/18Pass21d9/2910/19Taken20d


They’re getting quicker then. I think I went 31 days from early august to early sept before I had a decision.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Mason/broker let me put $500 down then $4500 after ROFR all on the credit card. I paid the balance via wire.


It depends on the size of your contract I think. For a small/less expensive one, the down payment can be less.


----------



## SuzieBee

SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4


----------



## janesmith12467

Ginamarie said:


> They’re getting quicker then. I think I went 31 days from early august to early sept before I had a decision.



I had a contract go in on 9/22 - it's Day 28 for me, and nothing yet. Not sure why others are moving so fast now. I wonder if it's the Brokers holding it up when they get notice?


----------



## DKZB

Ginamarie said:


> They’re getting quicker then. I think I went 31 days from early august to early sept before I had a decision.



28-31 days was the trend in September. I had one pass during September at day 28. It seems like in early October times went from 28-31 days to 18-21. You can see the very clear drop off in the chart. The thing is, I’m puzzled why the outliers. I have a few theories:

1. Others have said, ”they can’t take them all” and while this is true it may be a deliberate strategy to create uncertainty at the least and breakage at the worst if people cancel because the date has passed or they can’t take the stress.

2. I wonder If files are assigned and if someone it on vacation it sits until they are back. 

The folks at DVC Fan or DVC News should do some journalistic work to expose the inner workings of the ROFR processors. I would bet there are some ex-employees who would be willing to talk. That would be a story I would read!


----------



## TonyCnLV

TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20

woot woot it passed!!!!


----------



## DKZB

TonyCnLV said:


> TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> woot woot it passed!!!!



Very happy for you! 

BTW 20 days…pattern holds


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> It depends on the size of your contract I think. For a small/less expensive one, the down payment can be less.


This was a 100 point contract @$125


----------



## ZoneTEN

ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20


----------



## macman123

Oops - I kinda did it again

macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing - sent 10/21


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

macman123 said:


> Oops - I kinda did it again
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing - sent 10/21



Is this a new home resort for you? It's not in your signature.


----------



## macman123

No I’ve got over 1k points - but I can only fit 3 on a row!


----------



## Chia1974

DVCRad said:


> Sigh… Still waiting from 9/19.


I beat you. I have a 9/13!


----------



## DVCBLTfan

DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

macman123 said:


> No I’ve got over 1k points - but I can only fit 3 on a row!




You know you can have more than one row, right?!


----------



## Sunnyore

macman123 said:


> Oops - I kinda did it again
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing - sent 10/21



You know 3145 is a weird number right. You’ll just have to buy more after this one passes.


----------



## TonyCnLV

DKZB said:


> Very happy for you!
> 
> BTW 20 days…pattern holds



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Chia1974

5 weeks and 4 days later the broker and I found out the seller are using some of their AUL points for an upcoming reservation in March. 
They may be able to switch points from their other contract instead or cancel the March reservation hopefully. I just received the news this morning. I knew something was not right for it to take this long.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Chia1974 said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days later the broker and I found out the seller are using some of their AUL points for an upcoming reservation in March.
> They may be able to switch points from their other contract instead or cancel the March reservation hopefully. I just received the news this morning. I knew something was not right for it to take this long.


I’m so sorry to hear that.

I’m some or maybe most contracts it’s mentioned what happens if the seller uses some of the points. In my contract the seller have to reimburse me $25 per missing points.


----------



## Adg0428

Cyberc1978 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that.
> 
> I’m some or maybe most contracts it’s mentioned what happens if the seller uses some of the points. In my contract the seller have to reimburse me $25 per missing points.


If it’s in March though that’s an issue


----------



## DVCBLTfan

Chia1974 said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days later the broker and I found out the seller are using some of their AUL points for an upcoming reservation in March.
> They may be able to switch points from their other contract instead or cancel the March reservation hopefully. I just received the news this morning. I knew something was not right for it to take this long.



I'm sorry to hear I've seen similar stories on FB.  Maybe some sellers are rushed to sell while the price is high and forget to check things like that? I hope they can switch the reservation and clear the ROFR quickly!


----------



## macman123

Where'sPiglet? said:


> You know you can have more than one row, right?!



Yes. But then I don't have another 3 homes resorts. The OCD in me would go bonkers


----------



## macman123

Sunnyore said:


> You know 3145 is a weird number right. You’ll just have to buy more after this one passes.



Yes, but remember VGF2 - you can have whatever number points you want! I can round it up to something nice


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Please let me know if I haven't posted this correctly. 
VERY happy came our way.

Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21


----------



## DVChris

September ROFR data:
https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...ber-2021-dvc-buyback-volume-rises-prices-flat


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days later the broker and I found out the seller are using some of their AUL points for an upcoming reservation in March.
> They may be able to switch points from their other contract instead or cancel the March reservation hopefully. I just received the news this morning. I knew something was not right for it to take this long.



That is annoying! Interested to see what they do. Every day I keep seeing contracts roll in during days 18-21. It is soooo consistent that there must be something going on with the outliers!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pay MF21- sent 10/22


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

macman123 said:


> Yes. But then I don't have another 3 homes resorts. The OCD in me would go bonkers



There's an easy solution to this problem, too: buy more home resorts.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Why do I keep only buying okw points? I bought a BLT contract and have zero urge to use it and feel like selling it. 

Ddubaynavarro $112- $23500-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 420/22, 210/23-- sent 10/23


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

ddubaynavarro said:


> Why do I keep only buying okw points? I bought a BLT contract and have zero urge to use it and feel like selling it.
> 
> Ddubaynavarro $112- $23500-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 420/22, 210/23-- sent 10/23



Interesting. OKW is perfect for me. Feels more like "away" ... But the location of BLT/monorail/walk to MK? I would think that's a great alternative once in awhile to OKW, unless you drive everywhere anyway. I prefer not to drive once I'm in the bubble. 

OKW vs BLT is almost like 2 different vacays to me. But both win/win.

Anyway, good luck on your offer.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Interesting. OKW is perfect for me. Feels more like "away" ... But the location of BLT/monorail/walk to MK? I would think that's a great alternative once in awhile to OKW, unless you drive everywhere anyway. I prefer not to drive once I'm in the bubble.
> 
> OKW vs BLT is almost like 2 different vacays to me. But both win/win.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your offer.



Yeah I love OKW like nobodys business!  i just always say im going to stay somewhere else- but never do! You would think 500 okw pts would be enough....but no  addonitis is an ugly beast. This is my 3rd okw add on. Sort of concerned this price wont pass


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Nothing ventured...Nothing gained. So why not go for it?

I admit I offered higher p/pt than I'd expected to months ago when I began to consider DVC... But it was the contract I wanted, affordable & since I really want to spend time at OKW in '22, I hoped to get it all to the finish line in time to have good availability for ressies. The nitemare delays by DVD in FINALLY getting pts loaded into accounts were intimidating, so trying again for me wasn't worth it, unless I had to.

So, sending pixie dust your way, OKW neighbor!   

PS. Curious...2042 works for me. But are you not interested in OKW Extended?


----------



## macman123

Where'sPiglet? said:


> There's an easy solution to this problem, too: buy more home resorts.



Feed the addiction  Ive added, but now the SSR one needs to be tabbed across and I cant figure that out


----------



## jbreen2010

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13
> 
> Now I pray it passes ROFR!



nice price!! I was looking for something under $175 and brokers told me no way.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Nothing ventured...Nothing gained. So why not go for it?
> 
> I admit I offered higher p/pt than I'd expected to months ago when I began to consider DVC... But it was the contract I wanted, affordable & since I really want to spend time at OKW in '22, I hoped to get it all to the finish line in time to have good availability for ressies. The nitemare delays by DVD in FINALLY getting pts loaded into accounts were intimidating, so trying again for me wasn't worth it, unless I had to.
> 
> So, sending pixie dust your way, OKW neighbor!
> 
> PS. Curious...2042 works for me. But are you not interested in OKW Extended?


I AM interested in the extended, but by then my kids will be 47, and I will be nearly 80. Maybe i will be a great grandma by then


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

ddubaynavarro said:


> I AM interested in the extended, but by then my kids will be 47, and I will be nearly 80. Maybe i will be a great grandma by then



LOL! We're on the same boat. My son has orders to sprinkle my ashes into the canal on a sunset cruise to Disney Springs if I don't make it to 2042.     .

* JUST KIDDING, folks! I know it's illegal!!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> LOL! We're on the same boat. My son has orders to sprinkle my ashes into the canal on a sunset cruise to Disney Springs if I don't make it to 2042.     .
> 
> * JUST KIDDING, folks! I know it's illegal!!!


Ha! Good one! I seriously could live at okw with zero issues


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

macman123 said:


> Feed the addiction  Ive added, but now the SSR one needs to be tabbed across and I cant figure that out



It looks like you've got it all fancy now!


----------



## perchy

PaulW08 said:


> The $5000 is new. The email the broker sent me actually said $2500 was the max, but the documents said $5000, so I asked and they confirmed it was $5000.



My $1,000 posted, then my contract go taken. I was refunded before my bill came due.


----------



## perchy

Theta said:


> Mason lets you break it up like this?  And after you pay the $4500 on your credit card, you just wire them the balance remaining from the contract?



Wire? ACH? Are there other acceptable payment sources for a balance with Mason?


----------



## perchy

DELETED DUPLICATE POST


----------



## perchy

ddubaynavarro said:


> Why do I keep only buying okw points? I bought a BLT contract and have zero urge to use it and feel like selling it.
> 
> Ddubaynavarro $112- $23500-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 420/22, 210/23-- sent 10/23



I love OKW too and have no idea why you’d buy BLT.  I may consider Poly as a second or third home….



Mai Ku Tiki said:


> LOL! We're on the same boat. My son has orders to sprinkle my ashes into the canal on a sunset cruise to Disney Springs if I don't make it to 2042.     .
> 
> * JUST KIDDING, folks! I know it's illegal!!!



You’d think Disney would have figured out a way to charge people to sprinkle ashes legally in some dedicated magical cemetery by now. I know I’d set aside estate money for that…. Talk about being “finally home.”


----------



## Chia1974

perchy said:


> Wire? ACH? Are there other acceptable payment sources for a balance with Mason?


Cashier’s check in the mail.


----------



## DKZB

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Ya'll. I don't know what to do. I finally got my welcome home email from Disney on Sunday night with my activation code.  No membership number attached, so of course I come here and find that most people get two emails. The membership number email will probably come in about 24 hours. So I waited- and emailed Disney Monday with no reply. It's been three days now. I called today and waited 40 minutes for Disney to tell me to call who I purchased my resale from. They are telling me that they don't' have it- I have to get it from Disney and that the 2nd email with my member # may take up to seven days.  Anyone had this same thing happen?


How did this work out for you? I got my activation email Friday morning but no membership number. Hoping to get it by Monday.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Happy Sunday


----------



## ddubaynavarro

perchy said:


> I love OKW too and have no idea why you’d buy BLT.  I may consider Poly as a second or third home….
> 
> 
> 
> You’d think Disney would have figured out a way to charge people to sprinkle ashes legally in some dedicated magical cemetery by now. I know I’d set aside estate money for that…. Talk about being “finally home.”


Right? I think i just wanted extra points and lower dues at the time.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days later the broker and I found out the seller are using some of their AUL points for an upcoming reservation in March.
> They may be able to switch points from their other contract instead or cancel the March reservation hopefully. I just received the news this morning. I knew something was not right for it to take this long.


Update:
Seller has canceled their March trip. The points were from September 2020, not included with the sale. They deposited the points into RCI and will use them by November 11. The broker sent the update to Disney yesterday and the contract continues to sit in ROFR. So we can’t close until after November 11 the least. Sigh!
On the bright side, we’re going to Disney for 8 days next week.


----------



## Adg0428

Chia1974 said:


> Update:
> Seller has canceled their March trip. The points were from September 2020, not included with the sale. They deposited the points into RCI and will use them by November 11. The broker sent the update to Disney yesterday and the contract continues to sit in ROFR. So we can’t close until after November 11 the least. Sigh!
> On the bright side, we’re going to Disney for 8 days next week.



I’d cancel just for the inconvenience


----------



## C_Gal

C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Closing Costs Include 2022 MF ($1,068) - sent 10/1, passed 10/21

As a bonus, Disney also issued Estoppel certificate on same day! Now set to close as early as this week.

And gosh, who can say?  What with the quick turnaround from Disney.... I now have a small ray of hope of possibly using some of those expiring 2021 points.  Not counting on it ... by any means...especially with DVC availability so low in the next few months .... but sure can't help dreaming about it!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MickeyismyCat said:


> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21


This is the first evidence I've seen that's given me some optimism on my $129/160. If the pattern holds, I should hear tomorrow.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24


----------



## DKZB

Finally passed today! Looks like Disney isn’t buying back nearly as much as they were in September!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Today is my 3 weeks, which seems to be the trend for a lot of people, and I've already gotten FOUR spam calls from 407 numbers.  My adrenaline goes through the roof every time my phone rings.


----------



## SuzieBee

SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25


----------



## JKitch

New here but for science...

JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25


----------



## Billybob131

Hello, I have been lurking for many years and tried buying into DVC many years ago and was never successful.  I have recently jumped back into the market to see what happens......

Billybob131---$123-$49,200-400-SSR-Dec-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23-CC pd by Seller and MF, sent 10/8


----------



## E2ME2

Billybob131 said:


> Hello, I have been lurking for many years and tried buying into DVC many years ago and was never successful.  I have recently jumped back into the market to see what happens......
> 
> Billybob131---$123-$49,200-400-SSR-Dec-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23-CC pd by Seller and MF, sent 10/8


Good Luck BillyBob.  
We have lots of SSR Points, and we've been very happy with our usage of them!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

C_Gal said:


> C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Closing Costs Include 2022 MF ($1,068) - sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> As a bonus, Disney also issued Estoppel certificate on same day! Now set to close as early as this week.
> 
> And gosh, who can say?  What with the quick turnaround from Disney.... I now have a small ray of hope of possibly using some of those expiring 2021 points.  Not counting on it ... by any means...especially with DVC availability so low in the next few months .... but sure can't help dreaming about it!


Hope that works out for you!

I passed same day but no mention yet of Estoppel. Does that info come from Title Co? 

THX!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hope that works out for you!
> 
> I passed same day but no mention yet of Estoppel. Does that info come from Title Co?
> 
> THX!



yes it does. My understanding is that Disney is issuing it at same time as ROFR decision.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> yes it does. My understanding is that Disney is issuing it at same time as ROFR decision.


THX! I'll follow up!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

SuzieBee said:


> SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25


I had high hopes for yesterday having also submitted on 10/4. Any day now.


----------



## macman123

Billybob131 said:


> Hello, I have been lurking for many years and tried buying into DVC many years ago and was never successful.  I have recently jumped back into the market to see what happens......
> 
> Billybob131---$123-$49,200-400-SSR-Dec-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23-CC pd by Seller and MF, sent 10/8



Good luck - its going to be tight that one, especially with banked points........


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Update:
> Seller has canceled their March trip. The points were from September 2020, not included with the sale. They deposited the points into RCI and will use them by November 11. The broker sent the update to Disney yesterday and the contract continues to sit in ROFR. So we can’t close until after November 11 the least. Sigh!
> On the bright side, we’re going to Disney for 8 days next week.


This was a subsidized dues contract right? If not I'd cancel for inconvenience.


----------



## Billybob131

macman123 said:


> Good luck - its going to be tight that one, especially with banked points........



fingers crossed it will slip by....


----------



## raider97

Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12

2022 dues will be refunded since we closed before 12/1


----------



## kilik64

Billybob131 said:


> Hello, I have been lurking for many years and tried buying into DVC many years ago and was never successful.  I have recently jumped back into the market to see what happens......
> 
> Billybob131---$123-$49,200-400-SSR-Dec-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23-CC pd by Seller and MF, sent 10/8


Go big or go home, heres to hoping you pass!


----------



## wilkydelts

When will 2023 points charts be released?


----------



## JETSDAD

wilkydelts said:


> When will 2023 points charts be released?


End of November-Beginning of December.  I believe last year was about a week into Dec.


----------



## disneyforsix

We just finished our 2nd resale purchase this summer and wanted to give everyone a head's up on processing times after closing/deed recording.  We closed 10/13, deed ecorded 10/14, welcome home email/showing on account 10/21, and called to have points loaded 10/25.  My resale contract from July took closer to 4-5 weeks from deed recording to points in account.  Appears things may be moving much faster than previously.  Hope that trends continues for everyone with contracts in and those thinking about jumping in the resale pool


----------



## kilik64

disneyforsix said:


> Hope that trends continues for everyone with contracts in and those thinking about jumping in the resale pool



Nice! Come on in, the water is great. Save money, get Sorcerer pass at the park, and 60% of the time it works every time to get dining and merch discounts as a lowly White Card Pleb.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB said:


> How did this work out for you? I got my activation email Friday morning but no membership number. Hoping to get it by Monday.



***UPDATE***

We received our activation code on Friday but did not receive the club ID to create our online account. This is for a VGF contract we closed on 10/11.

We called Member Services today and they

1. Gave us the info we needed over the phone to get registered online.
2. Apparently the prior owner left a mess and hadn’t banked their 2020 points! Member services was FANTASTIC and got all 2020 points banked to 2021!
** The contract was for 253 points in 2021 and 220 going forward. I ended up with 440 points for 2021 and 220 going forward!!**
3. Made our booking for April and got us exactly what we were looking for.

Overall Member Services was great!!

***Updated for Final Details***

DKZB---$170-$39616-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 440/21, 220/22- Reduced 2021 dues- sent 8/12, passed 9/9


----------



## JKitch

That's a magical suprise!


----------



## perchy

So a contract could have surprise 2020 points?


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6


----------



## DKZB

perchy said:


> So a contract could have surprise 2020 points?



Yes, this contract is a December use year so they are still in the 2020 year until 12/1/21. It’s a bit confusing with December contracts.


----------



## ONeilcool

ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$146-$36020-240-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 324/22, 240/23- sent 10/27


----------



## kilik64

DKZB said:


> Yes, this contract is a December use year so they are still in the 2020 year until 12/1/21. It’s a bit confusing with December contracts.


How did they bank the dec 2020 points, wasnt the deadline for that 7/31/2021?


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> This was a subsidized dues contract right? If not I'd cancel for inconvenience.


Yes, it was a subsidized contract. I don’t need points in any way. So I can wait a little. I have a closing every month since May. Hopefully I’m done now. Lol


----------



## LadybugsMum

kilik64 said:


> How did they bank the dec 2020 points, wasnt the deadline for that 7/31/2021?


Sometimes you get a really nice cast member that makes some magic happen.


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27 

I have to pay MF on all 2022 points, even the 5 they use.


----------



## Cyberc1978

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27
> 
> I have to pay MF on all 2022 points, even the 5 they use.


Congrats. 
At $105 you got a really good deal so paying dues on 5 extra points is worth it.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27
> 
> I have to pay MF on all 2022 points, even the 5 they use.



Great deal!  And with an International seller you are sure to get by ROFR.


----------



## ivieanne

ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-International Seller- sent 10/20


----------



## wilkydelts

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Great deal!  And with an International seller you are sure to get by ROFR.



why is that??


----------



## PaulW08

wilkydelts said:


> why is that??


Historically Disney doesn’t buy back contracts from international sellers. Something to do with more paperwork and hassle I believe. That doesn’t mean they haven’t though.


----------



## DKZB

LadybugsMum said:


> Sometimes you get a really nice cast member that makes some magic happen.



I agree, we were just chatting about how we were in California for my IRONMAN race which was cancelled because of the bomb cyclone and that it rained nearly every day the whole vacation. We both agreed that while it was bad for us, it was great that they broke their 200+ day drought. I think she felt a little bad for us and made the Disney magic happen!


----------



## LadybugsMum

EDITED: Disney is taking this contract. Bummer. Apparently I can't read.

LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28


----------



## tripphuff

Update: 

tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28


----------



## esulerzy

esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28


----------



## sahmoffour

Ack! This makes me nervous…so many being taken.


----------



## Texndahlin

sahmoffour said:


> Ack! This makes me nervous…so many being taken.


Me too!!


----------



## Adg0428

adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28


----------



## MISCdisney21

Adg0428 said:


> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28


155 seems like a great deal, haven’t seen listing close to that


----------



## Billybob131

Billybob131–$123-$49,200-400-SSR-Dec-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23-CC pd by Seller and MF, sent 10/8. Taken 10/28 

on to the next.


----------



## Adg0428

MISCdisney21 said:


> 155 seems like a great deal, haven’t seen listing close to that


All the listings are way above. Someone else passed for $149 recently too


----------



## DKZB

Disney really doesn’t make any sense sometimes. They took a 150 to point SSR @$125 and 400 point SSR @123 but passed my 225 point SSR @ $120.


----------



## Drewski77

DKZB said:


> Disney really doesn’t make any sense sometimes. They took a 150 to point SSR @$125 and 400 point SSR @123 but passed my 225 point SSR @ $120.



Now I’m really wondering about my $125 for $299 points, should know in another week or so.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Adg0428 said:


> All the listings are way above. Someone else passed for $149 recently too



I got PVB at $149.  I couldn't believe it when it passed.  I was thrilled.  We close on Monday!  I guess Disney doesn't have a lot of demand for Poly direct?  Who knows.


----------



## sahmoffour

DKZB said:


> Disney really doesn’t make any sense sometimes. They took a 150 to point SSR @$125 and 400 point SSR @123 but passed my 225 point SSR @ $120.


I hope Disney doesn't make sense for mine! We have a 500 pt for $118 contract that we're waiting on.  Hopefully within a week or so we should find out, but I'm betting they'll take it but still hoping I'll be pleasantly surprised and it sneaks through.


----------



## DKZB

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I got PVB at $149.  I couldn't believe it when it passed.  I was thrilled.  We close on Monday!  I guess Disney doesn't have a lot of demand for Poly direct?  Who knows.



according to the DVC Resale Market buyback report and confirmed with another data aggregation website, it doesn’t look like there have been ANY buybacks at Poly in months!

**EDIT - ADDED ADDITIONAL INFO**

It looks like the highest ROFR at PVB since April 2020 is $142
Obviously, anything can happen but it looks to me like anything over that has historically been safe.


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29


----------



## BamaGuy44

BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21


----------



## Adg0428

DKZB said:


> according to the DVC Resale Market buyback report and confirmed with another data aggregation website, it doesn’t look like there have been ANY buybacks at Poly in months!
> 
> **EDIT - ADDED ADDITIONAL INFO**
> 
> It looks like the highest ROFR at PVB since April 2020 is $142
> Obviously, anything can happen but it looks to me like anything over that has historically been safe.



which is so funny because I had a broker belittle me when I submitted an offer for $150


----------



## mindymouse01

Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29

Bummer! We tried.


----------



## LadybugsMum

So many have been taken this week.


----------



## rubybutt

Adg0428 said:


> which is so funny because I had a broker belittle me when I submitted an offer for $150



Never feel bad about this.  Bullies annoy me.  I actually won't use a couple of brokers because of this.  If the seller is willing to sell at you ask, why do they care?


----------



## perchy

Adg0428 said:


> which is so funny because I had a broker belittle me when I submitted an offer for $150



That's crappy. I may not want to work with that broker ever again. And, or insist they call the buyer with that exact offer. I imagine the broker would then encourage a counter offer. But still...So unprofessional.


----------



## carseatguru

Not surprised at all! On to the next one...

carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29


----------



## rubybutt

LadybugsMum said:


> So many have been taken this week.



Prices have been falling and there have been some good deals compared to this summer.  I guess Disney hasn't filled their coffers yet.  It will happen though.


----------



## Theta

rubybutt said:


> Prices have been falling and there have been some good deals compared to this summer.  I guess Disney hasn't filled their coffers yet.  It will happen though.



Which resorts have falling prices?  I haven't looked in a while, they all seem high.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29

Oh well.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Talk about Black Friday...

The "takens" are really rolling in today.


----------



## Drewski77

SSR seems to be taken a lot right now, demand for direct must be up.


----------



## mindymouse01

mindymouse01 said:


> Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29
> 
> Bummer! We tried.


First contract I have had taken….It hurts even when you expect it to happen!


----------



## rubybutt

Theta said:


> Which resorts have falling prices?  I haven't looked in a while, they all seem high.



The ones on the market are high, but watch for the ones that get taken fairly quickly and the accepted prices on this thread.  I really only follow AKL, BLT closely.  Some poly and GFV.  They all seem to have contracts that are being accepted that are 10-15% lower than this summer.  There are some outliers that are paying full rate too.  I don't really follow OKW or SSR enough to say.  This is all anecdotal.  But I have had 3 contracts accepted the past few weeks (2 were ROFRd and 1 I am still waiting) that would have never been accepted in July.

ETA: I went back to a site I use that is made by someone who loves RIV.  The trailing 2 months regression on BLT, VGF were lower.   PVB was flatish trending lower.  AKV was up.  SSR and OKW was up.


----------



## rubybutt

There are quite a few RIV resales out right now.  I haven't decided if it is worth trying to get these at $100 point or not....


----------



## Cyberc1978

rubybutt said:


> There are quite a few RIV resales out right now.  I haven't decided if it is worth trying to get these at $100 point or not....


I'm not seeing any close to a $100 not even at $130. I guess you can negotiate a better price but not that much lower. Unless you are seeing inventory that I'm not?


----------



## rubybutt

Cyberc1978 said:


> I'm not seeing any close to a $100 not even at $130. I guess you can negotiate a better price but not that much lower. Unless you are seeing inventory that I'm not?


the lowest I see is around $145.  Doesn't mean you can't offer $100.  There is a glut right now of them.  The only people selling are people who hated their initial choice or are in a bind.  Something has to give.  If you are the only offer, they might take it.


----------



## wilkydelts

rubybutt said:


> There are quite a few RIV resales out right now.  I haven't decided if it is worth trying to get these at $100 point or not....



I think that is part of the big plan by Disney for the new rules. Make resale less appealing so those that do sell, sell it low, they buy back and sell high with no restrictions


----------



## rubybutt

wilkydelts said:


> I think that is part of the big plan by Disney for the new rules. Make resale less appealing so those that do sell, sell it low, they buy back and sell high with no restrictions


possibly, but they aren't going to ROFR RIV right now.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29


----------



## modavi

Pnyc1969 said:


> Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29



 I've still got my AKV contract pending. Same exact price as yours sent on the same exact date. Not holding my breath anymore I guess...


----------



## Texndahlin

modavi said:


> I've still got my AKV contract pending. Same exact price as yours sent on the same exact date. Not holding my breath anymore I guess...


Ugh same here only worse i think $121 for 360 ... pending


----------



## mmackeymouse

$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7


----------



## LadybugsMum

mmackeymouse said:


> $150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7, closed 10/29



For closing and membership, post here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/


----------



## mmackeymouse

rubybutt said:


> the lowest I see is around $145.  Doesn't mean you can't offer $100.  There is a glut right now of them.  The only people selling are people who hated their initial choice or are in a bind.  Something has to give.  If you are the only offer, they might take it.



Is there a glut? I haven't seen a huge number of them available across the various resale sites. 

Sure you can offer $100. You can offer $5 if you want. I offered $140 on a $160 asking, and we ended up meeting in the middle, but they definitely weren't coming down to $140. I really can't see anyone taking $100/pt for Riviera. Even if they are in a bind. 

At $100 a point, they would be better off renting out their points.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

mmackeymouse said:


> Is there a glut? I haven't seen a huge number of them available across the various resale sites.
> 
> Sure you can offer $100. You can offer $5 if you want. I offered $140 on a $160 asking, and we ended up meeting in the middle, but they definitely weren't coming down to $140. I really can't see anyone taking $100/pt for Riviera. Even if they are in a bind.
> 
> At $100 a point, they would be better off renting out their points.



Agreed. The only resort with an expiration beyond 2042 going for $100 per point is Aulani.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Agreed. The only resort with an expiration beyond 2042 going for $100 per point is Aulani.



I just signed a contract for AKV at $105.  I am waiting on ROFR.  I expect it to pass because it is an international seller.  There were several under $110 last spring that were documented at AKV.  These are just ones that passed ROFR.  

Last month 50 contracts were ROFRd at AKV.  The highest was $128 the lowest was $69.  56% that were ROFRd last month were under $100.

For BLT there were 8 contracts the past 2 months that were ROFRd.  7 of the contracts were between $100 and $110

There have been a few RIV under $110 that have been documented.  6% of RIV resale has been at or under $120.  12% of RIV resale have been at or over $150.  There have been a couple under $110.   There are usually around 10 RIV contracts available.  Currently there are almost 20.  That is enough for over 3  months worth of historic resale volume.  

What I am saying is there is downward pressure on the market for some of these resorts.  Currently BLT and AKV (and I assume SSR and OKW) resale prices are being propped up by ROFR.  If ROFR decreases in amount taken back I am pretty certain prices will drop back to historic levels.  This assumes that Disney does decrease the rate of ROFR.

Just because you don't know or see the low selling price for the contracts doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  

All data from another website that has great info that I trust.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Would love to believe you. But can only see what I can see.
Lots of websites exist for many things. Many of them with true information many of them without.

I’m sure you can appreciate my hesitancy to believe these data points. But if you trust it I’m sure there is a reason why.  I’ll keep an eye out for your amazing grabs in the ROFR thread.


----------



## Drewski77

rubybutt said:


> I just signed a contract for AKV at $105.  I am waiting on ROFR.  I expect it to pass because it is an international seller.  There were several under $110 last spring that were documented at AKV.  These are just ones that passed ROFR.
> 
> Last month 50 contracts were ROFRd at AKV.  The highest was $128 the lowest was $69.  56% that were ROFRd last month were under $100.
> 
> For BLT there were 8 contracts the past 2 months that were ROFRd.  7 of the contracts were between $100 and $110
> 
> There have been a few RIV under $110 that have been documented.  6% of RIV resale has been at or under $120.  12% of RIV resale have been at or over $150.  There have been a couple under $110.   There are usually around 10 RIV contracts available.  Currently there are almost 20.  That is enough for over 3  months worth of historic resale volume.
> 
> What I am saying is there is downward pressure on the market for some of these resorts.  Currently BLT and AKV (and I assume SSR and OKW) resale prices are being propped up by ROFR.  If ROFR decreases in amount taken back I am pretty certain prices will drop back to historic levels.  This assumes that Disney does decrease the rate of ROFR.
> 
> Just because you don't know or see the low selling price for the contracts doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> All data from another website that has great info that I trust.



How is it that Disney exercising ROFR is propping up prices when ROFR only happens when a person has agreed to pay that same price?

It is not like Disney is buying up contracts without a willing buyer also wanting to do so.

In other words, there wouldn’t be any ROFR without willing buyers. And as such, an increase in ROFR is indicative of increased market demand, not artificial propping up of prices by Disney.

And even in strong housing markets there are outliers that go for cheaper prices, but exceptions do not represent the overall market.


----------



## rubybutt

Drewski77 said:


> How is it that Disney exercising ROFR is propping up prices when ROFR only happens when a person has agreed to pay that same price?
> 
> It is not like Disney is buying up contracts without a willing buyer also wanting to do so.
> 
> In other words, there wouldn’t be any ROFR without willing buyers. And as such, an increase in ROFR is indicative of increased market demand, not artificial propping up of prices by Disney.
> 
> And even is strong housing markets there are outliers that go for cheaper prices, but exceptions do not represent the overall market.



Because there are 2 types of resale buyer.  One group of buyers who want to get into the resort and will pay to make sure it passes ROFR  The second group who want to pay the best price and hope it passes ROFR.  If you take ROFR away then the first group of buyers have no economic reason to overpay for their contract.


----------



## Drewski77

rubybutt said:


> Because there are 2 types of resale buyer.  One group of buyers who want to get into the resort and will pay to make sure it passes ROFR  The second group who want to pay the best price and hope it passes ROFR.  If you take ROFR away then the first group of buyers have no economic reason to overpay for their contract.



I don’t have the same read on this as you:

As with every market, the buyer is only half of the equation. You also need a willing seller in order to get the price you want.

And the demand from buyers, and sellers not willing to sell at certain prices, will impact prices far greater than ROFR.

Plus, your premise is flawed: If a person’s primary concern was overpaying to pass ROFR…then that person would simply buy direct, which many do.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Would love to believe you. But can only see what I can see.



This seems to be our new national motto.  

This takes way to much time to look up so I am only going to do this one.  Look up on the comptroller: Deed - 20210580166.  I hate to do this because it Doxes a seller, but here we go.  You can then look up her name.  You can see her and her husband bought a 160 point contract in March of 2012.  Her husband is now dead and she sold a 160 point AKV contract on 9-27-21.  She sold them for $96.25 per point each.  Disney ROFRd them.  Now you can see.

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Theta

rubybutt said:


> I just signed a contract for AKV at $105.  I am waiting on ROFR.  I expect it to pass because it is an international seller.  There were several under $110 last spring that were documented at AKV.  These are just ones that passed ROFR.
> 
> Last month 50 contracts were ROFRd at AKV.  The highest was $128 the lowest was $69.  56% that were ROFRd last month were under $100.
> 
> For BLT there were 8 contracts the past 2 months that were ROFRd.  7 of the contracts were between $100 and $110
> 
> There have been a few RIV under $110 that have been documented.  6% of RIV resale has been at or under $120.  12% of RIV resale have been at or over $150.  There have been a couple under $110.   There are usually around 10 RIV contracts available.  Currently there are almost 20.  That is enough for over 3  months worth of historic resale volume.
> 
> What I am saying is there is downward pressure on the market for some of these resorts.  Currently BLT and AKV (and I assume SSR and OKW) resale prices are being propped up by ROFR.  If ROFR decreases in amount taken back I am pretty certain prices will drop back to historic levels.  This assumes that Disney does decrease the rate of ROFR.
> 
> Just because you don't know or see the low selling price for the contracts doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> All data from another website that has great info that I trust.




Where does one find these AKV contracts at just over $100 or BLT for $100-$110?


----------



## rubybutt

Theta said:


> Where does one find these AKV contracts at just over $100 or BLT for $100-$110?



Not on the sponsor's website.


----------



## Drewski77

Theta said:


> Where does one find these AKV contracts at just over $100 or BLT for $100-$110?



The few would potentially be from distressed sellers like the one example of a person’s spouse passing away.

There are always distressed sellers, but when it is only a handful of distressed sellers, these sales are not indicative of the market.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> This seems to be our new national motto.
> 
> This takes way to much time to look up so I am only going to do this one.  Look up on the comptroller: Deed - 20210580166.  I hate to do this because it Doxes a seller, but here we go.  You can then look up her name.  You can see her and her husband bought a 160 point contract in March of 2012.  Her husband is now dead and she sold a 160 point AKV contract on 9-27-21.  She sold them for $96.25 per point each.  Disney ROFRd them.  Now you can see.
> 
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



I follow you all the way up to the "sold them for $96.25 pp".  I gather yes, Disney ROFRd them since Disney is the Grantee, but cant see how you uncovered it was done at $96.25.  I can see she purchased it for approximately the same price back in 2012.

One other item of note, this could have been a seller who responded to the mass emails DVC sent out regarding "buy backs".  It may not have even hit the open resale market.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I follow you all the way up to the "sold them for $96.25 pp".  I gather yes, Disney ROFRd them since Disney is the Grantee, but cant see how you uncovered it was done at $96.25.  I can see she purchased it for approximately the same price back in 2012.
> 
> One other item of note, this could have been a seller who responded to the mass emails DVC sent out regarding "buy backs".  It may not have even hit the open resale market.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Also, given seller's situation this may have been a transaction between family or friends w/o profit being the goal.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I follow you all the way up to the "sold them for $96.25 pp".  I gather yes, Disney ROFRd them since Disney is the Grantee, but cant see how you uncovered it was done at $96.25.  I can see she purchased it for approximately the same price back in 2012.
> 
> One other item of note, this could have been a seller who responded to the mass emails DVC sent out regarding "buy backs".  It may not have even hit the open resale market.



I was hoping you weren't going to ask this question because I don't have the direct source.  But I trust those that have.  If you take the tax paid and divide by .007 then you get the total price.  You then divide by points and get per point.  Several people mimic this same number, and it works for my contracts.  I am sure it is fairly easy to uncover by spending time on the comptroller website, but I haven't found the specific law that says the tax is .7% of the selling price.  I am sure you can find it on the official website.

As an aside I have no financial dog in this.  I just find it interesting.  I am not a broker, seller, web site operator, or otherwise have money flowing to me.  Only benefit I have by higher prices is my contracts are worth more if I choose to resell.

As far as someone mentioning "handful of distressed sellers" and "not indicative of the market"  It IS the market.  It doesn't matter why someone buys or sells.  It just is.  My point earlier is that there are some sellers that are willing for whatever reason to sell for less than other sellers.  Just as some are willing to spend more than others, whether resale or direct.  It doesn't matter.  It is all the market.


----------



## rubybutt

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Also, given seller's situation this may have been a transaction between family or friends w/o profit being the goal.


That would be a gratuitous transfer if they have any sense and it doesn't go through ROFR


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to ask this question because I don't have the direct source.  But I trust those that have.  If you take the tax paid and divide by .007 then you get the total price.  You then divide by points and get per point.  Several people mimic this same number, and it works for my contracts.  I am sure it is fairly easy to uncover by spending time on the comptroller website, but I haven't found the specific law that says the tax is .7% of the selling price.  I am sure you can find it on the official website.
> 
> As an aside I have no financial dog in this.  I just find it interesting.  I am not a broker, seller, web site operator, or otherwise have money flowing to me.  Only benefit I have by higher prices is my contracts are worth more if I choose to resell.
> 
> As far as someone mentioning "handful of distressed sellers" and "not indicative of the market"  It IS the market.  It doesn't matter why someone buys or sells.  It just is.  My point earlier is that there are some sellers that are willing for whatever reason to sell for less than other sellers.  Just as some are willing to spend more than others, whether resale or direct.  It doesn't matter.  It is all the market.



I appreciate where you are coming from.  I'm in agreement with your commentary regarding the economics of the market.  Obviously I was going to ask the question.  I'm in search of proof.  You've brought the horse to water, and for that, I thank you.  Truly appreciate it.


----------



## Drewski77

rubybutt said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to ask this question because I don't have the direct source.  But I trust those that have.  If you take the tax paid and divide by .007 then you get the total price.  You then divide by points and get per point.  Several people mimic this same number, and it works for my contracts.  I am sure it is fairly easy to uncover by spending time on the comptroller website, but I haven't found the specific law that says the tax is .7% of the selling price.  I am sure you can find it on the official website.
> 
> As an aside I have no financial dog in this.  I just find it interesting.  I am not a broker, seller, web site operator, or otherwise have money flowing to me.  Only benefit I have by higher prices is my contracts are worth more if I choose to resell.
> 
> As far as someone mentioning "handful of distressed sellers" and "not indicative of the market"  It IS the market.  It doesn't matter why someone buys or sells.  It just is.  My point earlier is that there are some sellers that are willing for whatever reason to sell for less than other sellers.  Just as some are willing to spend more than others, whether resale or direct.  It doesn't matter.  It is all the market.



OK, if distressed sellers represent a large part of the market, can you forward some listings for AKV at below $100, and SSR at $100 or below?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Drewski77 said:


> OK, if distressed sellers represent a large part of the market, can you forward some listings for AKV at below $100, and SSR at $100 or below?



Won't be able to share them as non-sponsored sites are blocked.  

Keep in mind that people can sell contracts through other channels such as ebay, Facebook etc.


----------



## Drewski77

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Won't be able to share them as non-sponsored sites are blocked.
> 
> Keep in mind that people can sell contracts through other channels such as ebay, Facebook etc.



I don’t think it’s the inability to share them that is the primary reason contracts at these prices aren’t visible to most of us…it was more of a rhetorical question. 

And I doubt Facebook and EBay represent a large resale market for DVC.

With that said, I’d gladly buy a ton of SSR points at $100 and below if only to rent them out for a nice return, but I at least am not seeing any of these contracts readily available…or any of them.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Drewski77 said:


> I don’t think it’s the inability to share them that is the primary reason contracts at these prices aren’t visible to most of us…it was more of a rhetorical question.
> 
> And I doubt Facebook and EBay represent a large resale market for DVC.
> 
> With that said, I’d gladly buy a ton of SSR points at $100 and below if only to rent them out for a nice return, but I at least am not seeing any of these contracts readily available…or any of them.



I haven’t seen them either. But they are happening. The OC Comptroller confirms it. My take is that it’s likely non-educated buyers selling to Disney.
There are sellers out there who need to sell ASAP.  That will only increase when MF statements come out!


----------



## Drewski77

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I haven’t seen them either. But they are happening. The OC Comptroller confirms it. My take is that it’s likely non-educated buyers selling to Disney.
> There are sellers out there who need to sell ASAP.  That will only increase when MF statements come out!



I definitely don’t disagree that they are out there, but distressed sales are always out there. So it isn’t really  a new thing or a sign of a big drop in prices.

That drop might come, but it will be when contracts on the primary resale sites are showing that.

Would be nice to add on at some cheaper prices, so I’ll be keeping a watch.


----------



## eMoneyBug

rubybutt said:


> the lowest I see is around $145.  Doesn't mean you can't offer $100.  There is a glut right now of them.  The only people selling are people who hated their initial choice or are in a bind.  Something has to give.  If you are the only offer, they might take it.



Let me/us know when you see more ~300 point RIV contracts for bargain prices


----------



## mtgtm4

mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30


----------



## stlrod

rubybutt said:


> the lowest I see is around $145.  Doesn't mean you can't offer $100.  There is a glut right now of them.  The only people selling are people who hated their initial choice or are in a bind.  Something has to give.  If you are the only offer, they might take it.




Many of the RIV contracts are listed at multiple sites so there is not a glut.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30


----------



## gskywalker

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30


Sorry to hear.   I agreed to this type of contract except without 21 points and wondered whether it is too high for a good deal that likely will go through.  Yet $155 was taken


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Won't be able to share them as non-sponsored sites are blocked.
> 
> Keep in mind that people can sell contracts through other channels such as ebay, Facebook etc.



That is not true. There are plenty of sites that can be discussed. It has nothing to do with not being a sponsor.


----------



## Paul Stupin

mmackeymouse said:


> Is there a glut? I haven't seen a huge number of them available across the various resale sites.
> 
> Sure you can offer $100. You can offer $5 if you want. I offered $140 on a $160 asking, and we ended up meeting in the middle, but they definitely weren't coming down to $140. I really can't see anyone taking $100/pt for Riviera. Even if they are in a bind.
> 
> At $100 a point, they would be better off renting out their points.


I think you got a fair deal. Of course everyone does things differently, but the thought of making lowball offer after lowball offer for months on end, and when one is accepted facing a likelihood of ROFR, and then doing it all over again when it gets taken, just sounds exhausting. And when you look at the savings over the life of the contract compared to dues, it’s often not that much. I guess to some buyers its just a ever ending game. That’s fine, just not for me.


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> That is not true. There are plenty of sites that can be discussed. It has nothing to do with not being a sponsor.



While this may be true, there are a number of websites that are blocked that may be helpful. I love the community on this website and respect that the moderators/owners have the right to block anything they wish. That said, I think we would all benefit from a little bit more transparency on this.


----------



## Pnyc1969

rubybutt said:


> possibly, but they aren't going to ROFR RIV right now.


If my second try at AKV gets taken at ROFR, I may try at Riv since they are not taking it back right now.


----------



## pianomanzano

Pnyc1969 said:


> If my second try at AKV gets taken at ROFR, I may try at Riv since they are not taking it back right now.


Just remember that you can only use RIV resale points at RIV.


----------



## Pnyc1969

modavi said:


> I've still got my AKV contract pending. Same exact price as yours sent on the same exact date. Not holding my breath anymore I guess...


It may work out for you. There are reasons independent of price that trigger Disney to take back a contract. Each contract is officially assigned to a particular villa. Sometimes Disney wants to buy back that unit. Or they have a waitlist customer who wants that very situation. My UY might have been more desirableto Disney. For now, no news is good news. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> While this may be true, there are a number of websites that are blocked that may be helpful. I love the community on this website and respect that the moderators/owners have the right to block anything they wish. That said, I think we would all benefit from a little bit more transparency on this.



Well said. I guess I was mistaken in my earlier comment but this was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Pnyc1969

pianomanzano said:


> Just remember that you can only use RIV resale points at RIV.


I know, but I think I'd be fine staying there all the time. It's currently the swankiest DVC other than the GF. Not a place I'd turn my nose at!


----------



## pianomanzano

Pnyc1969 said:


> I know, but I think I'd be fine staying there all the time. It's currently the swankiest DVC other than the GF. Not a place I'd turn my nose at!


Scheduled a tour of RIV during my welcome home trip in two weeks! We were debating adding some points direct, but if we really like it then we may just put in an offer for a couple resales that we've been eyeing. We've seen room and resort tours on youtube, but want to be there in person before making any decisions.


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> Scheduled a tour of RIV during my welcome home trip in two weeks! We were debating adding some points direct, but if we really like it then we may just put in an offer for a couple resales that we've been eyeing. We've seen room and resort tours on youtube, but want to be there in person before making any decisions.


We toured it in January and fell in love. We put in a bid on a resale contract but the seller couldn’t negotiate much on the price because he still had a large loan to pay off. Since we also wanted to be able to use the points elsewhere, we wound up buying Riviera direct. We are staying at RIV for the first time in January 2022 (can’t wait!)


----------



## pianomanzano

Ginamarie said:


> We toured it in January and fell in love. We put in a bid on a resale contract but the seller couldn’t negotiate much on the price because he still had a large loan to pay off. Since we also wanted to be able to use the points elsewhere, we wound up buying Riviera direct. We are staying at RIV for the first time in January 2022 (can’t wait!)


Nice! Back in August we inquired about buying direct for either an Oct or Dec UY to get both 2020 and 2021 points, but two different guides said they couldn't sell us points in those UY. When they reached out last month we told them we just closed on a resale for a Dec UY, the guide said they could sell us add-on points. Funny how they now have the points!


----------



## DL1WDW2

I think DVC  just declared more units , to release from their cash supply and belong to DVC booking.


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> Nice! Back in August we inquired about buying direct for either an Oct or Dec UY to get both 2020 and 2021 points, but two different guides said they couldn't sell us points in those UY. When they reached out last month we told them we just closed on a resale for a Dec UY, the guide said they could sell us add-on points. Funny how they now have the points!


Hmm- I know they did declare more units. I wonder if they really did run out of the later use years because everyone wanted the extra 2020 points. I know we bought in January with a February use year and banked the 2020 points, which is what we are using for our January 2022 trip. I did think at the time that they were happy to unload more February points since that would be the first use year to lose the “bonus year” incentive for 2020.


----------



## Ruttangel

DKZB said:


> While this may be true, there are a number of websites that are blocked that may be helpful. I love the community on this website and respect that the moderators/owners have the right to block anything they wish. That said, I think we would all benefit from a little bit more transparency on this.


This is why most of us are on multiple boards. This is the most active board but it's not the best one for searching listings and getting good data analytics.


----------



## pianomanzano

DL1WDW2 said:


> I think DVC  just declared more units , to release from their cash supply and belong to DVC booking.


The call was prior to the declaration. Don’t really care about it now, if anything it gave me more time to research purchasing RIV resale.


----------



## DKZB

pianomanzano said:


> The call was prior to the declaration. Don’t really care about it now, if anything it gave me more time to research purchasing RIV resale.



I’m sure many would agree that without the resale restrictions, I would buy Riviera. I can’t see myself staying there every year to buy resale and It takes away a lot of value if I buy direct and ever want to resell.

I would rather rent points if I really want to stay there.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Paul Stupin said:


> I think you got a fair deal. Of course everyone does things differently, but the thought of making lowball offer after lowball offer for months on end, and when one is accepted facing a likelihood of ROFR, and then doing it all over again when it gets taken, just sounds exhausting. And when you look at the savings over the life of the contract compared to dues, it’s often not that much. I guess to some buyers its just a ever ending game. That’s fine, just not for me.


This is exactly how I look at it. All over the boards, the dark "time value of money" argument inevitably appears in most discussions regarding the true value of contracts. For me, MY time has a value TO ME, and for me, that time isn't going to be spent endlessly searching for the elusive unicorn contract, making offers, hoping they are accepted, then waiting with fingers crossed through ROFR and then for closing and Disney to complete the whole points provisioning process.


----------



## mtgtm4

Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

mtgtm4 said:


> Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?


Interesting question.  I had been speaking to a direct guide for a couple of weeks and after a lot of thought just put in my first offer via resale.  Don’t expect to hear back re ROFR for a while but I’d be curious to know the answer to your question.


----------



## mtgtm4

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Interesting question.  I had been speaking to a direct guide for a couple of weeks and after a lot of thought just put in my first offer via resale.  Don’t expect to hear back re ROFR for a while but I’d be curious to know the answer to your question.


Perhaps coincidentally....mine was taken ROFR 15 days after submission (which I feel is rather quick based on turn times I have seen from other posters), and 2 days after I received a call from the direct guide to "check in".


----------



## DKZB

mtgtm4 said:


> Perhaps coincidentally....mine was taken ROFR 15 days after submission (which I feel is rather quick based on turn times I have seen from other posters), and 2 days after I received a call from the direct guide to "check in".



I can't say for certain whether guides have any influence. Many brokers from the various resale sites are former guides so they may be a good resource to ask.

That said having a contract taken in 15 days is not unusual. Typically they are taken in 14-21 days and historically it has taken longer to pass. Recently, we have been seeing almost everything in the 18-21 day timeframe. Sometimes a bit earlier for contracts that are taken and a little longer for ones that pass.


----------



## mtgtm4

DKZB said:


> I can't say for certain whether guides have any influence. Many brokers from the various resale sites are former guides so they may be a good resource to ask.



Thanks for the suggestion. 



DKZB said:


> That said having a contract taken in 15 days is not unusual. Typically they are taken in 14-21 days and historically it has taken longer to pass. Recently, we have been seeing almost everything in the 18-21 day timeframe. Sometimes a bit earlier for contracts that are taken and a little longer for ones that pass.



Ok that’s good info and that’s makes mores sense with the timing just being a coincidence.


----------



## Adg0428

mtgtm4 said:


> Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?



i don’t think so. I passed ROFR and happened to ask my guide a question and he didn’t know I had passed


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

DKZB said:


> While this may be true, there are a number of websites that are blocked that may be helpful. I love the community on this website and respect that the moderators/owners have the right to block anything they wish. That said, I think we would all benefit from a little bit more transparency on this.



Folks are free to search for more info elsewhere. But this site has worked for DECADES to build its reputation & gain sponsors & fair, knowledgeable moderators. So, I respect their right to limit access to others.


----------



## wilkydelts

This may be wrong thread but I have a waitlist question. People talk about stalking the reservation site trying to nab something. If you stalk the reservation site can you nab it before it goes to someone on the waitlist or does it go to waitlist first?

Can you only waitlist for dates you do not have a reservation already?


----------



## pangyal

Updated, and Boo To You All!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> While this may be true, there are a number of websites that are blocked that may be helpful. I love the community on this website and respect that the moderators/owners have the right to block anything they wish. That said, I think we would all benefit from a little bit more transparency on this.



As you said, this is a private site and reasons behind decisions is up to the owners of the site. . Please feel free to send comments regarding those decisions to admins@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

pangyal said:


> Updated, and Boo To You All!!!!



Thank you so much. Your reports provided an overview that helped me choose an offering price that resulted in a quick successful purchase of the contract I wanted.


----------



## Pnyc1969

pianomanzano said:


> Scheduled a tour of RIV during my welcome home trip in two weeks! We were debating adding some points direct, but if we really like it then we may just put in an offer for a couple resales that we've been eyeing. We've seen room and resort tours on youtube, but want to be there in person before making any decisions.


I looked around the grounds in August and I thought it was beautiful. Nicer than BLT, which is really about the prestigious MK setting than anything inherent in the tower itself. Riv is a stunning resort. Less themed than I'd like, but a really beautiful place. And the Skyliner is really unique. I love the idea of being able to go to two parks without driving. 


DL1WDW2 said:


> I think DVC  just declared more units , to release from their cash supply and belong to DVC booking.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> DL1WDW2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think DVC  just declared more units , to release from their cash supply and belong to DVC booking.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by this. How does Disney "declare more units?"
Click to expand...


----------



## pianomanzano

Pnyc1969 said:


> I looked around the grounds in August and I thought it was beautiful. Nicer than BLT, which is really about the prestigious MK setting than anything inherent in the tower itself. Riv is a stunning resort. Less themed than I'd like, but a really beautiful place. And the Skyliner is really unique. I love the idea of being able to go to two parks without driving.


Yea, we’re debating between adding at RIV or BLT. BLT is really for the kiddo while she’s still young, RIV is more for us.


----------



## Texndahlin

$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10 taken 10/31

Wahhh they got me


----------



## Einstein509

Anybody notice that VGF are not available as an add-on on the DVC website?  Are they getting ready to offer as direct?


----------



## DKZB

Einstein509 said:


> Anybody notice that VGF are not available as an add-on on the DVC website?  Are they getting ready to offer as direct?



it was removed in May
https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-pricing-removed-from-dvc-website


----------



## Rush

mtgtm4 said:


> Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?


I don’t believe they do, though there have been people who question this very thing from time to time due to what I feel is just coincidental bad luck. In our most recent resale purchase we had reached out to our guide about RIV or AKV direct, spoke on the phone, traded emails with pricing info and such. A week or two later and we ended up with an AKV resale at $123pp that passed ROFR when others were being taken as high as $128 at the time. So if he had influence he certainly didn’t exercise it, especially at a price they very well could have taken it.  That just solidified for me what I already believed to be true, it’s a completely numbers based decision on a contract by contract basis. We just don’t know what those numbers are, nor will we ever, because I believe it’s so fluid it’s always changing for Disney.


----------



## sahmoffour

sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31

Our agent called last night to tell us the sad news.  We figured it wouldn't pass, but was such a good deal we had to try. She said Disney has been taking everything for OKW and SSR lately. Nothing has been passing for SSR that's under 132/pt.  Already have another offer in though, hoping we can reach a deal and try again!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I feel like we were clicking right along at three weeks for a long time, and suddenly we've hit a brick wall except for people who have been taken.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1 

Let's try this again...


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$157-$17092-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/24
Second time around! The first try left us in limbo due to the Seller not signing contract to sell for over two months! All money returned, so I decided to try again....we’ll see


----------



## Adg0428

CaptainAmerica said:


> I feel like we were clicking right along at three weeks for a long time, and suddenly we've hit a brick wall except for people who have been taken.


I passed right at three weeks on Thursday


----------



## Einstein509

DKZB said:


> it was removed in May
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-pricing-removed-from-dvc-website


Shows you how often I check....LOL!


----------



## Sandisw

mtgtm4 said:


> Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?



No, they don't play a role in that.  Once you are an owner, they can see that you purchased resale, but they do not give guides access to the contracts in ROFR.


----------



## gskywalker

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> Let's try this again...


I apparently got beat by you(in terms of time, not price) for this one.  When did you try to get it? I think you had already agreed to a deal before I saw it, as I looked Saturday afternoon and spotted the 3 CCV contracts.  I would have rather gotten the banked points with yours and a little cheaper than I agreed to.


----------



## perchy

perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28

YOU GUYS! This passed Thursday and I didn't know until today because my email is a bottomless pit! I had VIP'd the email address of the person I was working with but he sent my Congratulations message under an email I didn't have starred, so I completely missed it. 

I'm excited about this. It's my first contract to pass after the last one (for 25 points) was taken. Yes, it's 2042. It's also $1 lower than the highest contract Disney took back in September. 

But also, add-on-itis hit before I learned of this news, because today I signed the paperwork for a little 35 point HHI contract that was hanging around for about a month. Still ended up at asking price but as an NC resident, I think we'll enjoy the SC getaway. 

Looking forward to 20 years of vacations I won't outgrow because I clearly haven't outgrown them over the past 20. HAHA


----------



## gskywalker

perchy said:


> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28
> 
> YOU GUYS! This passed Thursday and I didn't know until today because my email is a bottomless pit! I had VIP'd the email address of the person I was working with but he sent my Congratulations message under an email I didn't have starred, so I completely missed it.
> 
> I'm excited about this. It's my first contract to pass after the last one (for 25 points) was taken. Yes, it's 2042. It's also $1 lower than the highest contract Disney took back in September.
> 
> But also, add-on-itis hit before I learned of this news, because today I signed the paperwork for a little 35 point HHI contract that was hanging around for about a month. Still ended up at asking price but as an NC resident, I think we'll enjoy the SC getaway.
> 
> Looking forward to 20 years of vacations I won't outgrow because I clearly haven't outgrown them over the past 20. HAHA


Congrats on getting one through.  I will be posting one today that I don't expect to make it through given how many OKW disney has been buying back.


----------



## hhisc16

perchy said:


> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28
> 
> YOU GUYS! This passed Thursday and I didn't know until today because my email is a bottomless pit! I had VIP'd the email address of the person I was working with but he sent my Congratulations message under an email I didn't have starred, so I completely missed it.
> 
> I'm excited about this. It's my first contract to pass after the last one (for 25 points) was taken. Yes, it's 2042. It's also $1 lower than the highest contract Disney took back in September.
> 
> But also, add-on-itis hit before I learned of this news, because today I signed the paperwork for a little 35 point HHI contract that was hanging around for about a month. Still ended up at asking price but as an NC resident, I think we'll enjoy the SC getaway.
> 
> Looking forward to 20 years of vacations I won't outgrow because I clearly haven't outgrown them over the past 20. HAHA


Welcome Home!
I was watching the HHI contract you are talking about to see if they would drop the price.
HHI is a nice relaxing getaway, especially since you are nearby as well!


----------



## modavi

Bummer.

modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1


----------



## CaptainAmerica

modavi said:


> Bummer.
> 
> modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1


This does not give me high hopes for my $129/160.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm still salty about my BWV contract being taken. I need a Grumpy smilie.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> This does not give me high hopes for my $129/160.



Same for me. Same price/points, I'm assuming it will be bad news


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1

gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1

My wife's addonitis struck hard after having to stay in a studio at OKW this past week instead of the 2 BDRM we had when we took all 4 kids in September.  I don't expect to get the OKWE contract, maybe we will lose both.  CCV sort of went against everything in me because I agreed to it even though the price wasn't really low(not bad, just not great).  It kills me not to get a screaming deal.  I almost never find Feb CCV contracts.


----------



## DonMacGregor

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> My wife's addonitis struck hard after having to stay in a studio at OKW this past week instead of the 2 BDRM we had when we took all 4 kids in September.  I don't expect to get the OKWE contract, maybe we will lose both.  CCV sort of went against everything in me because I agreed to it even though the price wasn't really low(not bad, just not great).  It kills me not to get a screaming deal.  I almost never find Feb CCV contracts.


Feb contracts are mother's milk. I paid well over what I should have on a Feb contract at BRV, because you see them so rarely.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

gskywalker said:


> I apparently got beat by you(in terms of time, not price) for this one.  When did you try to get it? I think you had already agreed to a deal before I saw it, as I looked Saturday afternoon and spotted the 3 CCV contracts.  I would have rather gotten the banked points with yours and a little cheaper than I agreed to.



Got it late Thursday night (October 28th).


----------



## gskywalker

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Got it late Thursday night (October 28th).


Ok good makes me feel much better that I wouldn't have been able to get it.  We didn't get home until late Friday night from Disney, so I wouldn't have looked before Saturday.  I don't care about the $3 a point, I just would have loved the dues free banked points


----------



## perchy

hhisc16 said:


> Welcome Home!
> I was watching the HHI contract you are talking about to see if they would drop the price.
> HHI is a nice relaxing getaway, especially since you are nearby as well!



I thought after a month I might have some wiggle room, but they were firm. Still seems priced fairly, even being a small contract.


----------



## macman123

sahmoffour said:


> sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31
> 
> Our agent called last night to tell us the sad news.  We figured it wouldn't pass, but was such a good deal we had to try. She said Disney has been taking everything for OKW and SSR lately. Nothing has been passing for SSR that's under 132/pt.  Already have another offer in though, hoping we can reach a deal and try again!



Im in for $125pp. I feel your pain


----------



## Ginamarie

mtgtm4 said:


> Honest question.....no accusations...just curious for opinions from some who have more experience with DVC and the resale process. Do direct guides have influence on the ROFR process or have access to the names involved in resale contracts that come over to Disney for ROFR? For instance, if you were speaking with a direct guide but decided to pursue resale instead, would that direct guide have any influence on the ROFR decision process, perhaps thinking if 1 or 2 of your resales had ROFR exercised, you may get frustrated and return back to direct options?


My direct guide seemed to have no idea I bought another resale contract. I don’t think they see any part of the ROFR process.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> My wife's addonitis struck hard after having to stay in a studio at OKW this past week instead of the 2 BDRM we had when we took all 4 kids in September.  I don't expect to get the OKWE contract, maybe we will lose both.  CCV sort of went against everything in me because I agreed to it even though the price wasn't really low(not bad, just not great).  It kills me not to get a screaming deal.  I almost never find Feb CCV contracts.


I had seen that OKWE contract and would have bid on it myself if I was ready to buy more points. Great deal if it sneaks through!


----------



## Lorana

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1
> 
> Let's try this again...


Wow, that’s a great deal!  And almost fully loaded! Good luck!


----------



## Firefly09

Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19

I'm not hopeful given other data points but we'll see.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Texndahlin said:


> $121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10 taken 10/31
> 
> Wahhh they got me


So sorry. They took my AKV on Friday. I'm already in a new contract that I actually think one is a better value, although it's more money overall. If they take this one as well, I may change resorts. But I really want AKV.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Rush said:


> I don’t believe they do, though there have been people who question this very thing from time to time due to what I feel is just coincidental bad luck. In our most recent resale purchase we had reached out to our guide about RIV or AKV direct, spoke on the phone, traded emails with pricing info and such. A week or two later and we ended up with an AKV resale at $123pp that passed ROFR when others were being taken as high as $128 at the time. So if he had influence he certainly didn’t exercise it, especially at a price they very well could have taken it.  That just solidified for me what I already believed to be true, it’s a completely numbers based decision on a contract by contract basis. We just don’t know what those numbers are, nor will we ever, because I believe it’s so fluid it’s always changing for Disney.


What numbers do you mean? Points in the contract? Price per point?


----------



## Kenito

kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1


----------



## Rush

Pnyc1969 said:


> What numbers do you mean? Points in the contract? Price per point?


In my opinion, all of the above, and then some. While I believe their main concern is price per point, I do think number of points, loaded vs stripped, sold out resort vs actively selling, amount of interest in direct sales, international vs domestic seller, etc. are all things that drive Disney’s decision. My point is, there are so many variables that we will never know what Disney will use to exercise or pass on ROFR on any given day. About the best we can hope for is bet on recent historical data to get a sense of whether something will pass or not, which makes this thread so valuable. But even that can be a guess.


----------



## Texndahlin

Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International- sent 11/2

Let's try this again!


----------



## Clarabelle1987

Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1

We told ourselves we wouldn't go after a 2042 resort, but...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Wow, it REALLY sucks being one of the "oldest" submissions that's still outstanding.  My first contract passed quickly, and my second contract was taken quickly.  Sitting and waiting for the full 30+ days is the worst.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$137-$18059-120-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2


----------



## Lorana

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1
> 
> We told ourselves we wouldn't go after a 2042 resort, but...


That's a great price for such a small contract, and nearly loaded.  I'd have been tempted to snag it myself had it a SEP UY.


----------



## Clarabelle1987

Lorana said:


> That's a great price for such a small contract, and nearly loaded.  I'd have been tempted to snag it myself had it a SEP UY.


Thank you! We are pretty excited


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2

Paid a bit of a premium, but I needed more Feb use year points, it's a small point / cash purchase, and the seller already banked 2021 so there's 60 points available on Feb 1. Basically, exactly what I would have paid $190 PP direct for, without the uncertainty of banking those 2021 points.

Went with Fidelity, but requested and received Mason Title. Even with the higher closing costs and the ubiquitous Fidelity $195 fee, I'm still in under $140 PP, which on paper looks high, but you seldom see small BRV contracts, and almost never February UY. Had 50 points at BRV, so adding 30 gets me to 80 points, which covers Home Resort booking for a long weekend (Thurs-Mon) in a studio any week but Christmas and Easter.


----------



## jberndt10

CaptainAmerica said:


> Wow, it REALLY sucks being one of the "oldest" submissions that's still outstanding.  My first contract passed quickly, and my second contract was taken quickly.  Sitting and waiting for the full 30+ days is the worst.


I’m still right there with you. Hoping it’s a good sign when my last one was taken within 2 weeks.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Wow, it REALLY sucks being one of the "oldest" submissions that's still outstanding.  My first contract passed quickly, and my second contract was taken quickly.  Sitting and waiting for the full 30+ days is the worst.


Good news is that I believe it will pass. From looking back, contracts are usually taken quickly but if it goes past 21-24 days, it often passes.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Kenito said:


> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1


Good luck!


----------



## Kenito

Pnyc1969 said:


> Good luck!



Thanks! I really hope this goes through.


----------



## carseatguru

Trying something besides OKW this time ...

carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14


----------



## pkrieger2287

*DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*

DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).


----------



## VandVsmama

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).



This info is very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## dado4

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).


Good to know I was part of an elite group of only 11.6% of contracts!


----------



## VandVsmama

dado4 said:


> Good to know I was part of an elite group of only 11.6% of contracts!



You made it to the cool kids' club!


----------



## macman123

Doesn't hold up much hope of my SSR one for $125pp..........


----------



## gskywalker

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).


Just put in 2 contracts this week, just waiting to hear that they both were taken.  I figure for sure our OKWE gets taken, but also possible is CCV.  The fun will be if both pass......we don't need that many points, lol.


----------



## LadybugsMum

dado4 said:


> Good to know I was part of an elite group of only 11.6% of contracts!


It’s not a group I wanted to be in.


----------



## perchy

perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3


----------



## perchy

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).



Happy to get my OKW2042 through at $125 with an International Seller. 
Thought my $118 was among the taken.


----------



## lexxus379

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).


My VB was taken a couple of months ago, wonder why it’s not on there


----------



## pianomanzano

lexxus379 said:


> My VB was taken a couple of months ago, wonder why it’s not on there


Was it through DVC resale market? This report only covers their listings


----------



## lexxus379

pianomanzano said:


> Was it through DVC resale market? This report only covers their listings


No, it wasn’t, so that’s why.  I know they did report but didn’t realize it was exclusive to their buybacks only and not all buybacks.


----------



## JKitch

JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25- taken 11/3

Well at least it was a quick decision I guess...


----------



## DonMacGregor

JKitch said:


> JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25- taken 11/3
> 
> Well at least it was a quick decision I guess...


$162? is that a new record for CCV? I went through the ROFR threads since January, and that's a good $8-10 higher than any other taken contracts.


----------



## evaplo

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2


----------



## Royal Consort

DonMacGregor said:


> $162? is that a new record for CCV? I went through the ROFR threads since January, and that's a good $8-10 higher than any other taken contracts.



Dvcresalemarket had one taken at $170 last month.


----------



## JKitch

Yeah I think in Septemeber it was $158-$159 so tried to stay a bit above that to avoid getting taken. 

Clearly it worked like a charm


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> Dvcresalemarket had one taken at $170 last month.


WOW! Copper Creek ROFR’d at $170! Makes you feel good if you’re a CCV owner.


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> WOW! Copper Creek ROFR’d at $170! Makes you feel good if you’re a CCV owner.


And not so good if you just sent one to rofr for $155 pp.


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> WOW! Copper Creek ROFR’d at $170! Makes you feel good if you’re a CCV owner.


Right?  I got a 100-point contract for CCV for $134/point last summer and had my first ever ROFR for CCV this fall (I knew $153/point was a likely ROFR candidate but i was still hopeful). I have a 50-point in ROFR for $170 which I figured was a sure thing and while I’m still hopeful it’ll pass, a contract taken at $170/point last month is now making me doubt a little.

But my direct contracts were at $175/point (includes incentives discount), so it IS nice to see the value in resale getting close to the price I paid direct.


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> Right?  I got a 100-point contract for CCV for $134/point last summer and had my first ever ROFR for CCV this fall (I knew $153/point was a likely ROFR candidate but i was still hopeful). I have a 50-point in ROFR for $170 which I figured was a sure thing and while I’m still hopeful it’ll pass, a contract taken at $170/point last month is now making me doubt a little.
> 
> But my direct contracts were at $175/point (includes incentives discount), so it IS nice to see the value in resale getting close to the price I paid direct.


Yes I’m curious about all the recent CCV buybacks. I guess there’s a demand for the resort, but these are some high numbers.


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> Yes I’m curious about all the recent CCV buybacks. I guess there’s a demand for the resort, but these are some high numbers.


There are. I wonder if there were people holding out for Reflections and with it’s effective cancellation are now buying CCV?  It’s just surprising to me if so, since there are no current incentives to buy CCV direct.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> There are. I wonder if there were people holding out for Reflections and with it’s effective cancellation are now buying CCV?  It’s just surprising to me if so, since there are no current incentives to buy CCV direct.


Direct incentives for CCV just started today
https://dvcexplorer.com/fin/nm/CopperCreek_Member_DeveloperCredit_CashOnly.pdf


----------



## gskywalker

Ruttangel said:


> Direct incentives for CCV just started today
> https://dvcexplorer.com/fin/nm/CopperCreek_Member_DeveloperCredit_CashOnly.pdf


Was wondering whether they would have nice incentives like BWV.  These incentives don't tempt me


----------



## DizneyLizzy

DizneyLizzy---$130-$4400-30-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 10/14, passed 11/3

Our little add-on passed.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Still waiting on 10/4 submission, my agent told me they'll call Disney directly at this point to follow up since we've gone past 30 days.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> Still waiting on 10/4 submission, my agent told me they'll call Disney directly at this point to follow up since we've gone past 30 days.



I'm pulling for you! And not because I have an almost identical contract I'm waiting on... Ok maybe that's part of the reason


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> Direct incentives for CCV just started today
> https://dvcexplorer.com/fin/nm/CopperCreek_Member_DeveloperCredit_CashOnly.pdf


If the incentives had started at 100 points, I might have been tempted, but they don't start till 150 and it's just not enough to be tempting (only $8 off).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Right?  I got a 100-point contract for CCV for $134/point last summer and had my first ever ROFR for CCV this fall (I knew $153/point was a likely ROFR candidate but i was still hopeful). I have a 50-point in ROFR for $170 which I figured was a sure thing and while I’m still hopeful it’ll pass, a contract taken at $170/point last month is now making me doubt a little.
> 
> But my direct contracts were at $175/point (includes incentives discount), so it IS nice to see the value in resale getting close to the price I paid direct.


Who knows the ways of Disney. That $170 ROFR might have been a unicorn and we’ll next see Disney pass on $145. I think CCV being a relatively small resort with a long contract length makes it still very attractive to buy direct.  I wonder if CCV direct price will go up soon. I too am glad to have bought with similar incentives.


----------



## JKitch

I think contracts that aren't stripped are probably very attractive to Disney right now especially at CCV. People looking to buy direct and don't want the Riviera restrictions want CCV even at $170 they may have a wait list of buyers.


----------



## kandlsutton

Lorana said:


> If the incentives had started at 100 points, I might have been tempted, but they don't start till 150 and it's just not enough to be tempting (only $8 off).


My guess is Disney will not be offering incentives below the 150 minimum buy-in for new members on any resorts.  Current members will likely go for the smaller point contracts for add-ons, and since we are already “in” they figure we will buy regardless but I don't need a 150pt add-on unless I really want a CABIN and can’t get it by pooling my points at 7 months. And DH is firmly in the “no more points” mode right now…


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JKitch said:


> I think contracts that aren't stripped are probably very attractive to Disney right now especially at CCV. People looking to buy direct and don't want the Riviera restrictions want CCV even at $170 they may have a wait list of buyers.


I’m curious why Disney prefers to buy loaded contracts? I think CCV direct sells for $225 pp with fewer incentives than Riviera. But I agree with you that prospective buyers rather pay more to not have the resale restrictions.


----------



## JKitch

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m curious why Disney prefers to buy loaded contracts? I think CCV direct sells for $225 pp with fewer incentives than Riviera. But I agree with you that prospective buyers rather pay more to not have the resale restrictions.



My thinking was a lot direct buyers want to buy and use points now so contracts with points are attractive. I didn't think Disney could reload stripped contracts but if they can, I guess it doesn't make a difference. I also wondered if they are interested in having control over contracts with banked points they can take out of circulation and try to get ahead of more complaints from members that have points they can't use.

I'm pretty new to this so all of that logic could be wrong.


----------



## Drewski77

macman123 said:


> Doesn't hold up much hope of my SSR one for $125pp..........



Mine just passed at $125 today (200 points) so you might be good.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

kandlsutton said:


> My guess is Disney will not be offering incentives below the 150 minimum buy-in for new members on any resorts.  Current members will likely go for the smaller point contracts for add-ons, and since we are already “in” they figure we will buy regardless but I don't need a 150pt add-on unless I really want a CABIN and can’t get it by pooling my points at 7 months. And DH is firmly in the “no more points” mode right now…


That might be a very tough decision for you - between your husband or the CC Cabins!!  The cabins are really nice!!


----------



## modavi

Found this on a different site. Looks like there's direct incentives for a number of different resorts. Not enough to make it worthwhile over resale in my opinion, but still might impact the calculus for others.

Edit: Whoops... looks like I can't post links to it.


----------



## Ruttangel

modavi said:


> Found this on a different site. Looks like there's direct incentives for a number of different resorts. Not enough to make it worthwhile over resale in my opinion, but still might impact the calculus for others.
> 
> Edit: Whoops... looks like I can't post links to it.


Just posted this on another thread 
https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...centives-generally-improve-for-a-limited-time


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$146-$36020-240-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 324/22, 240/23- sent 10/27 ***CANCELLED ***


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m curious why Disney prefers to buy loaded contracts? I think CCV direct sells for $225 pp with fewer incentives than Riviera. But I agree with you that prospective buyers rather pay more to not have the resale restrictions.





JKitch said:


> My thinking was a lot direct buyers want to buy and use points now so contracts with points are attractive. I didn't think Disney could reload stripped contracts but if they can, I guess it doesn't make a difference. I also wondered if they are interested in having control over contracts with banked points they can take out of circulation and try to get ahead of more complaints from members that have points they can't use.
> 
> I'm pretty new to this so all of that logic could be wrong.


Disney can’t reload stripped contracts, as that would violate the contracts and essentially create more points than can be booked in a year.

Rather Disney is likely interested in loaded contracts because they can either turn around and sell those points to a direct buyer or hold on to those points for breakage bookings.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ruttangel said:


> Just posted this on another thread
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...centives-generally-improve-for-a-limited-time





Ruttangel said:


> Just posted this on another thread
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...centives-generally-improve-for-a-limited-time



Except for Aulani if you are buying 300 points or more!  This is the most aggressive DVC has been on their incentives for AUL from what I can see.


----------



## Drewski77

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Except for Aulani if you are buying 300 points or more!  This is the most aggressive DVC has been on their incentives for AUL from what I can see.



Can you buy 300 Aulani points and break them into 3 100 point contracts?


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$146-$36020-240-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 324/22, 240/23- sent 10/27 ***CANCELLED ***


Oh no!  what happened?


----------



## Lorana

Drewski77 said:


> Can you buy 300 Aulani points and break them into 3 100 point contracts?


As an existing owner, yes. As a new owner, at least one has to be 150 points.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> Oh no!  what happened?


stay tuned.  just about to post the answer


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27,745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4


----------



## PaulW08

Lorana said:


> Disney can’t reload stripped contracts, as that would violate the contracts and essentially create more points than can be booked in a year.
> 
> Rather Disney is likely interested in loaded contracts because they can either turn around and sell those points to a direct buyer or hold on to those points for breakage bookings.



But can they buy one loaded contract and one stripped and Frankenstein their inventory of buybacks together to make it all work out for the current user year?


----------



## Drewski77

Lorana said:


> As an existing owner, yes. As a new owner, at least one has to be 150 points.



Thanks! As a current owner looking at resale this might be a great way to go.

And the direct Aulani points are good at all resorts at the 7 month mark?


----------



## Lorana

PaulW08 said:


> But can they buy one loaded contract and one stripped and Frankenstein their inventory of buybacks together to make it all work out for the current user year?


I don't actually know if that's possible or not; technically the points belong to the unit they belong to?


----------



## Lorana

Drewski77 said:


> Thanks! As a current owner looking at resale this might be a great way to go.
> 
> And the direct Aulani points are good at all resorts at the 7 month mark?


Yes!  Any DVC resort can be used at any other DVC resort at the 7 month mark, so at 7 months, Aulani points can be used to book any of the resorts (if they are direct; if resale, only the original 14).


----------



## Royal Consort

No big surprise of course. I am still debating whether I should have held out for DLT. Some days I say yes, others I say no. At war with myself. 

Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2.


----------



## Drewski77

Lorana said:


> Yes!  Any DVC resort can be used at any other DVC resort at the 7 month mark, so at 7 months, Aulani points can be used to book any of the resorts (if they are direct; if resale, only the original 14).



Thanks!

Well, this might be a better route than spending $125 for SSR to stay at Aulani with $130 to have direct points and a bit longer expiration date.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> No big surprise of course. I am still debating whether I should have held out for DLT. Some days I say yes, others I say no. At war with myself.
> 
> Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2.


Congratulations! While you paid a steep price, I think you made the right call. DLT will be nice but it will never be the Grand. Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## DVChris

I'm tempted to buy direct Aulani points. We are looking to add onto our resale WDW points and my only concern holding me back from buying AUL is the likelihood for very high maintenance dues down the road (for example with an average of 5% increase every year, dues can go as high as $55+ per point by the end of the contract) VERSUS availability at 7 months as the resort gets closer to selling out/once finally sold out. 
We have a trip booked for next summer with points rented from an AUL owner and plan to visit nearly every year.... but I'm not sure we want to do this each time?
I've read comments here about not buying in Hawaii due to the unfavorable timeshare laws if you live on the mainland, HARPTA (although we plan to hold until the end), very high dues, etc.
WWYD?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> I'm tempted to buy direct Aulani points. We are looking to add onto our resale WDW points and my only concern holding me back from buying AUL is the likelihood for very high maintenance dues down the road (for example with an average of 5% increase every year, dues can go as high as $55+ per point by the end of the contract) VERSUS availability at 7 months as the resort gets closer to selling out/once finally sold out.
> We have a trip booked for next summer with points rented from an AUL owner and plan to visit nearly every year.... but I'm not sure we want to do this each time?
> I've read comments here about not buying in Hawaii due to the unfavorable timeshare laws if you live on the mainland, HARPTA (although we plan to hold until the end), very high dues, etc.
> WWYD?


As a DVC lover and a Hawaii resident, I would advise AGAINST buying AUL direct. I think your suspicions serve you right. Don’t get me wrong. The Aulani is a BEAUTIFUL resort. Arguably one of the best in ALL of DVC. But I think there is a reason why Aulani hasn’t sold out in over 10 years. There’s a reason why it probably won’t sell out for a long time, despite these new incentives.  Hawaii economy has been hit HARD from Covid. And our politicians don’t know anything else but to raise taxes here in Hawaii. The Aulani is the only resort where owners haveto pay a Transient Accommodation Tax to pay for our beleaguered rail system. That tax will only go up and get extended past 2032 since nowhere near completion. And there is nothing transparent about time share programs in HI.


----------



## DVChris

HIRyeDVC said:


> As a DVC lover and a Hawaii resident, I would advise AGAINST buying AUL direct. I think your suspicions serve you right. Don’t get me wrong. The Aulani is a BEAUTIFUL resort. Arguably one of the best in ALL of DVC. But I think there is a reason why Aulani hasn’t sold out in over 10 years. There’s a reason why it probably won’t sell out for a long time, despite these new incentives.  Hawaii economy has been hit HARD from Covid. And our politicians don’t know anything else but to raise taxes here in Hawaii. The Aulani is the only resort where owners haveto pay a Transient Accommodation Tax to pay for our beleaguered rail system. That tax will only go up and get extended past 2032 since nowhere near completion. And there is nothing transparent about time share programs in HI.



Thank you for your comments, very helpful to hear from someone who lives in Hawaii. With the military discount, we would be able to purchase 300 AUL direct for $129.67pp.  Hard to pass up but I think we will (again).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> Thank you for your comments, very helpful to hear from someone who lives in Hawaii. With the military discount, we would be able to purchase 300 AUL direct for $129.67pp.  Hard to pass up but I think we will (again).


That is an amazing discount! But yeah. Even at that price, I would buy something else. While the initial buy in price is tempting, at 300 points, you will be paying a small fortune in dues through the life of that contract. And Disney knows it. Thank you for your service!


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19-taken 11/4

I knew it would happen, but it still hurts!


----------



## Mman23

Mman23---$137-$29355-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 272/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays 21 MF- sent 10/15, passed 11/4


----------



## MICKIMINI

heidij28 said:


> Ok, so my patience is diminishing rapidly. Since this will be our third contract, and there are virtually no points coming anytime soon, I thought I would be nonchalant about ROFR. But here I sit, exactly 30 days past the "sent in" date, and I can't seem to think of anything else! I know it's silly and I know it doesn't even affect my next two trips, but still, I'm ready to get past this ROFR hump! (My BLT offer is listed on the first page by my hubby, Loutoo: $170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7 )
> 
> Maybe no news is good news???


My guess is they are being S L O W as has been the trend lately.  I think you would have heard by now.  That sounds like a keeper IMO!


----------



## MICKIMINI

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19-taken 11/4
> 
> I knew it would happen, but it still hurts!


Why are they taking these?  Brokers don't get it either...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MICKIMINI said:


> My guess is they are being S L O W as has been the trend lately.


This is very recent though.  They were clipping along at a steady pace for most of the month of October, with people hearing at 3 weeks to the day pretty consistently.

I'm sitting here at 32 days and this thread has become my daily therapy session.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Our son and DIL are going to Aulani in March on our mixed bag of points.  It might be their only chance since their Tokyo trip isn't going to happen and they have AA tix that need to be used and no hotels were ever booked for Japan.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The worst part of waiting for me is that I used to live in Florida, so I have a 407 cell phone number.  That means all of my spam calls are ALSO from 407 phone numbers.  Two or three times a day, my phone rings from a 407 I don't recognize and I get all excited, just to find out it's "Stacey" from the "Dealer's Warranty Department."


----------



## mbroc

mbroc---$128-$14113-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5 

 Was expecting this to happen after stalking this thread.  Sad but will try again . . .


----------



## wilkydelts

Seems like the 100-150 point contracts for SSR are a hot target for buybacks right now.


----------



## Firefly09

Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5

whomp whomp, at least they did it quicker than expected so I didn't have to wait long.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Gosh, feeling thankful to have gotten some extra SSR points through lately.  These ROFR's are rough!  

Try, try again!! They can't take them all!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wilkydelts said:


> Seems like the 100-150 point contracts for SSR are a hot target for buybacks right now.


It's very interesting how they've been concentrating their buybacks at specific resorts.  A month ago, they were gobbling up everything they could grab at AKV.  Sometimes OKW will get hot for a week or two.  Now it's CCV and SSR.


----------



## num

num said:


> Here is to hoping!  I saw that one got taken at $160, but you can't make the shots you don't take!
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18




Disney took it. 

square 1


----------



## mbroc

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Gosh, feeling thankful to have gotten some extra SSR points through lately.  These ROFR's are rough!
> 
> Try, try again!! They can't take them all!


I just took a look at the Ks and Qs for Disney over the last few years.  Have you seen the amount of cash/cash equivalents they have now relative to pre-covid?  It's insane.  I agree with trying again because you never know.  That said, I wouldn't be surprised if they picked up the pace even more so.  Not to mention, with increasing crowds at the parks this time of year, their wait lists have probably seen a healthy increase.  While I'm still bummed about getting ROFR'd, it's does make me feel a little better to know that if/when I get one through, the value will still be there when weighing the possibility of (dare I say it) an exit.

Separately, just spoke to a broker, they took *five* SSR contracts last night.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MICKIMINI said:


> Why are they taking these?  Brokers don't get it either...


I’m guessing because there’s still a lot of people wanting to buy CCV direct


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Question: what happens to the ROFR process if a buyer backs out within the 10 day period?  I’m assuming the process still continues and the contract can still be “taken” so seller would still be getting the sale? And if they decide to “pass” the contract would get re-listed on the resale site? Also, if rescinding during the 10 days, is it best to email, call and mail the letter? Contract states to send by mail.


----------



## DKZB

wilkydelts said:


> Seems like the 100-150 point contracts for SSR are a hot target for buybacks right now.



Why should 100-150 points matter to Disney. The changes made a while ago allow them to break up larger contracts so a 300 point contract is 1 x 300 or 3 x 100 or 2 x 150 from Disney’s perspective


----------



## JETSDAD

DKZB said:


> Why should 100-150 points matter to Disney. The changes made a while ago allow them to break up larger contracts so a 300 point contract is 1 x 300 or 3 x 100 or 2 x 150 from Disney’s perspective


They've always been able to break up the contracts because they aren't actually reselling a specific contract.  The points just go back into their overall pool of points they own and they sell new contracts out of that pool.

And I do agree that the contract size shouldn't matter and they really should be buying the largest contracts that they can find in order to get the best value.


----------



## wilkydelts

DKZB said:


> Why should 100-150 points matter to Disney. The changes made a while ago allow them to break up larger contracts so a 300 point contract is 1 x 300 or 3 x 100 or 2 x 150 from Disney’s perspective



I cant answer that. If you track October those are the ones getting taken and 200+ are getting through.


----------



## DKZB

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Question: what happens to the ROFR process if a buyer backs out within the 10 day period?  I’m assuming the process still continues and the contract can still be “taken” so seller would still be getting the sale? And if they decide to “pass” the contract would get re-listed on the resale site? Also, if rescinding during the 10 days, is it best to email, call and mail the letter? Contract states to send by mail.



If you back out during the 10 day period, the contract is cancelled and you can request a refund any deposits.

You should follow EXACTLY what the contract states. An email is fine to include in addition to but if the contract says by mail, I would send by mail and retain proof of it being sent. This is a legal document and you don’t want to find yourself in a bind. I am not an attorney and this should not be taken as legal advice.

I don’t believe it continues in ROFR. It is cancelled with all parties and it typically gets re-listed.


----------



## BamaGuy44

BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21 - taken 11/5 

Very disappointing. We are not members and this was our first attempt to buy a contract. Oh well, we'll try again I guess, Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## poofyo101

Just heard back from my poly on 10/15. passed. So they are passing some today


----------



## MISCdisney21

poofyo101 said:


> Just heard back from my poly on 10/15. passed. So they are passing some today


What did you get points and ppp?


----------



## hclegg

Hclegg---$165-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31

Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

CaptainAmerica said:


> The worst part of waiting for me is that I used to live in Florida, so I have a 407 cell phone number.  That means all of my spam calls are ALSO from 407 phone numbers.  Two or three times a day, my phone rings from a 407 I don't recognize and I get all excited, just to find out it's "Stacey" from the "Dealer's Warranty Department."



Same.   So I told broker EMAIL ONLY!!!!


----------



## Jgc014

Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jgc014 said:


> Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5


Great price for a tiny contract.


----------



## Scimmage McDuck

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7
> 
> FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10
> 
> Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24, passed 10/13
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10
> 
> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8
> 
> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22, passed 10/12
> 
> DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18
> 
> C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/8
> 
> DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24
> 
> SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8
> 
> TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/27
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5
> 
> Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/28
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 160/23- sent 10/4
> 
> Jberndt10---$132-$21120-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22-Close after 1/17/22- sent 10/4
> 
> modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7
> 
> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-International Seller- sent 10/20
> 
> BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21
> 
> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14
> 
> HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-Subsidized/seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$146-$36020-240-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 324/22, 240/23- sent 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/18
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> havertown---$139-$15346-100-OKW(E)-Dec-34/20, 35/21, 100/22- sent 8/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$8766-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 10/11
> 
> GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12
> 
> sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13
> 
> Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13
> 
> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing- sent 10/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> HJS33---$145-$35130-225-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 330/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 10/12
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18
> 
> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19
> 
> DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller/ pays MF21- sent 10/22
> 
> JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6
> 
> perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12
> 
> carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28
> 
> Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29
> 
> Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/11
> 
> tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28
> 
> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## Scimmage McDuck

Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2


----------



## perchy

BamaGuy44 said:


> BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21 - taken 11/5
> 
> Very disappointing. We are not members and this was our first attempt to buy a contract. Oh well, we'll try again I guess, Good luck to everyone else waiting!



My first one was taken too. Had much better luck with my second. Hang in there.


----------



## Ruttangel

Scimmage McDuck said:


> Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2


Some points expired/need banking?


----------



## Jgc014

CaptainAmerica said:


> Great price for a tiny contract.


Thanks! We were happy to get it!

I see you are waiting on a contract as well - best of luck, and I hope you hear soon!!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15- passed 11/5

Woohoo!!  And I was notified that estoppel was received, so hopefully I'll have the closing docs soon.  
Not as good a deal as that $153/point I sent in last month that got taken in ROFR, but it passed and is still $55/point less than direct.


----------



## Drewski77

wilkydelts said:


> Seems like the 100-150 point contracts for SSR are a hot target for buybacks right now.



Might be as our 200 point contract at $125 just passed, but more expensive contracts with 100-150 points are being taken.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5



WOW! What a great find - congratulations!!


----------



## Sandisw

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Question: what happens to the ROFR process if a buyer backs out within the 10 day period?  I’m assuming the process still continues and the contract can still be “taken” so seller would still be getting the sale? And if they decide to “pass” the contract would get re-listed on the resale site? Also, if rescinding during the 10 days, is it best to email, call and mail the letter? Contract states to send by mail.



Once there is no buyer, the process stops. Disney isn’t going to decide anything because there is no longer a sale.


----------



## JKitch

JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5


----------



## Scimmage McDuck

Ruttangel said:


> Some points expired/need banking?


'20 are banked with an Aug 2022 expiration.  '21 are coming of age in Aug of '22.   If it goes through, will be able to burn both '20 & '21 before August of '22


----------



## kandlsutton

MICKIMINI said:


> Why are they taking these?  Brokers don't get it either...


@$140 pp is $85 per point below direct (38% less)
CCV doesn’t have resale restrictions like RIV
CCV has 2068 expiration, 2nd only to RIV for contract length
I would expect demand for CCV direct is still quite high and a lot of folks are deciding between CCV and RIV, just like we did.  Resale restrictions were a consideration, but decided on RIV for the better incentives and passing on to our adult kids.


----------



## MICKIMINI

kandlsutton said:


> @$140 pp is $85 per point below direct (38% less)
> CCV doesn’t have resale restrictions like RIV
> CCV has 2068 expiration, 2nd only to RIV for contract length
> I would expect demand for CCV direct is still quite high and a lot of folks are deciding between CCV and RIV, just like we did.  Resale restrictions were a consideration, but decided on RIV for the better incentives and passing on to our adult kids.


Hclegg---*$165*-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31

This is the contract I was referring to...much smaller margin for DVC at $165 ROFR'd.


----------



## Ruttangel

Scimmage McDuck said:


> '20 are banked with an Aug 2022 expiration.  '21 are coming of age in Aug of '22.   If it goes through, will be able to burn both '20 & '21 before August of '22



so, you are saying it's more like this?
Great loaded contract by the way
Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2


----------



## kandlsutton

MICKIMINI said:


> Hclegg---*$165*-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31
> 
> This is the contract I was referring to...much smaller margin for DVC at $165 ROFR'd.


I missed that one getting taken, but a lot of CCV have been ROFRd in the $155 and below recently.  My stripped 120pt contract with no points until Aug 2022 passed at $163 a couple months back, but that contact above was a better deal.

But I still think there is a lot of demand for CCV, especially for those opposed to the resale restrictions.


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4 

Seller pays all closing costs.  73 points of the 2021 are in holding.  I really don't have much hope in using the 2021 points.  I will worry about that if this passes ROFR.  I keep setting them up and Disney keeps knocking them down.


----------



## DKZB

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4
> 
> Seller pays all closing costs.  73 points of the 2021 are in holding.  I really don't have much hope in using the 2021 points.  I will worry about that if this passes ROFR.  I keep setting them up and Disney keeps knocking them down.



To me that means you are negotiating well. Eventually one will slip through and you will get a bargain!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4
> 
> Seller pays all closing costs.  73 points of the 2021 are in holding.  I really don't have much hope in using the 2021 points.  I will worry about that if this passes ROFR.  I keep setting them up and Disney keeps knocking them down.


Wow. Great price! Amazing to see AKL selling higher than BLT.


----------



## perchy

Can a RIV contract be passed on to your kids and not end up with restrictions like a resale?

When you leave a contract to your kids, do they need to be on the deed at purchase?

I do love RIV…


----------



## HIRyeDVC

perchy said:


> Can a RIV contract be passed on to your kids and not end up with restrictions like a resale?
> 
> When you leave a contract to your kids, do they need to be on the deed at purchase?
> 
> I do love RIV…


You could have them on the deed now or add them in your trust later I believe and they would not be restricted.


----------



## Pnyc1969

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): October ’21*
> 
> DVC Exercises Right of First Refusal (ROFR) Year-to-date (YTD) through October 2021, Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 437 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts. DVC Resale Market (DVCRM) has sold 3,754, resulting in an 11.6% buyback rate (Contracts Bought Back in 2021/Contracts Sold in 2021).


Yeah, this is a tough time to be buying AKV resale. I wish I had done it a year or so ago. I'm on my second try in a month. 17% buyback at AKV, a percentage point higher than last month's rate. And it's actually an even higher chance that I'll lose it again when you consider that the last few months have seen more take backs than earlier in the year.


----------



## DaveNan

perchy said:


> Can a RIV contract be passed on to your kids and not end up with restrictions like a resale?
> 
> When you leave a contract to your kids, do they need to be on the deed at purchase?
> 
> I do love RIV…


Contracts transferring ownership (adding, deleting or changing any or all owners) at "no" cost, sometimes a nominal value of $10 is put on the deed, do not have to go through ROFR and they maintain their current membership status.  You need to submit a form to Disney at the start of the transfer.  Of course this could always change, but that is the current Disney practice.  You can modify the ownership using a title company, it runs $200 to $500 per contract, or you can actually DIY.  It costs about $20 plus $1 for every "owner" above 4 (total owners is number of names on the current title plus the number of names on the new title).  All owners must be over 18.  There is a thread dedicated to the DIY process.  We added our adult daughters to an old 25 point contract which gave us member benefits, and now they (and their households) have member benefits as well.


----------



## Adg0428

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4
> 
> Seller pays all closing costs.  73 points of the 2021 are in holding.  I really don't have much hope in using the 2021 points.  I will worry about that if this passes ROFR.  I keep setting them up and Disney keeps knocking them down.


Wow what a great price


----------



## Sandisw

perchy said:


> Can a RIV contract be passed on to your kids and not end up with restrictions like a resale?
> 
> When you leave a contract to your kids, do they need to be on the deed at purchase?
> 
> I do love RIV…



Based on the rules today, they do allow the current benefits and lack of restrictions to follow with a gratuitous transfer or inheritance.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4
> 
> Seller pays all closing costs.  73 points of the 2021 are in holding.  I really don't have much hope in using the 2021 points.  I will worry about that if this passes ROFR.  I keep setting them up and Disney keeps knocking them down.



GREAT DEAL!!!  Well done.


----------



## Missa1227

Third attempt and Disney took again.  Looks like I may just try a different resort...

Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Missa1227 said:


> Third attempt and Disney took again.  Looks like I may just try a different resort...
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5


Welp. I'm doomed.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Pnyc1969

Missa1227 said:


> Third attempt and Disney took again.  Looks like I may just try a different resort...
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5


So sorry. They took my 160 point contract at $127 nine days ago. I'm already in another 160 point at $135. Of course, price per point is not the only criteria.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Pnyc1969 said:


> So sorry. They took my 160 point contract at $127 nine days ago. I'm already in another 160 point at $135. Of course, price per point is not the only criteria.


I think if they take mine at $129, which I'm assuming they will, I'm out at current resale prices.  AKV creeping up towards $140 is insane.


----------



## E2ME2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think if they take mine at $129, which I'm assuming they will, I'm out at current resale prices.  AKV creeping up towards $140 is insane.


I like your Avatar


----------



## VH103428

Just received the confirmation that Disney passed on my OKW-extended.  I was getting worried, but it is just a little contract (115) that I paid a little high for (135).  Woohoo!  First time buying DVC and I made it... probably because I offered too much...lol


----------



## sahmoffour

Trying again….

sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14, passed 11/8

8 whole weeks of drama!!! As we leave Disney today, thank you for the magic!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Congrats to everyone posting today having passed ROFR !

We just closed. Note from Title Co says to allow up to FIVE WEEKS for DVC to complete transfer and 14 more days to show up in our account. I knew it would take time but is this normal? It only took 20 days to pass ROFR!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Congrats to everyone posting today having passed ROFR !
> 
> We just closed. Note from Title Co says to allow up to FIVE WEEKS for DVC to complete transfer and 14 more days to show up in our account. I knew it would take time but is this normal? It only took 20 days to pass ROFR!


I believe those suggested timelines are from the summer when it was actually taking that long.  Disney has since staffed up quite a bit and the turn around times have improved.  The Title companies are just ensuring they don't over promise and under deliver as they are the ones who get the call when it takes forever.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I believe those suggested timelines are from the summer when it was actually taking that long.  Disney has since staffed up quite a bit and the turn around times have improved.  The Title companies are just ensuring they don't over promise and under deliver as they are the ones who get the call when it takes forever.


----------



## perchy

VH103428 said:


> Just received the confirmation that Disney passed on my OKW-extended.  I was getting worried, but it is just a little contract (115) that I paid a little high for (135).  Woohoo!  First time buying DVC and I made it... probably because I offered too much...lol



I was looking at that contract. Nicely loaded, I believe. I wish I had the funds to pay cash for it.


----------



## ak517

ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8

First offer on what will hopefully be our first DVC! Definitely overpaid (still lower than the list price!) but happy to with the greater likelihood of it passing ROFR, and I didn't want it getting away with the stacked points. I've spent 8 months researching on these boards and other forums, listening to the podcasts, and watching the resale sites prices creep up, so we couldn't resist any longer. Waiting to hear about ROFR will be a true test of my patience.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Congrats to everyone posting today having passed ROFR !
> 
> We just closed. Note from Title Co says to allow up to FIVE WEEKS for DVC to complete transfer and 14 more days to show up in our account. I knew it would take time but is this normal? It only took 20 days to pass ROFR!


To get an idea of how long it's been actually taking, now you start following the Closing time thread. https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/


----------



## BamaGuy44

ak517 said:


> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8
> 
> First offer on what will hopefully be our first DVC! Definitely overpaid (still lower than the list price!) but happy to with the greater likelihood of it passing ROFR, and I didn't want it getting away with the stacked points. I've spent 8 months researching on these boards and other forums, listening to the podcasts, and watching the resale sites prices creep up, so we couldn't resist any longer. Waiting to hear about ROFR will be a true test of my patience.


I'm waiting on an almost identical contract, double points for 2022 coming in APR. Also my first DVC. My previous attempt at AKL got taken. I overpaid as well for the same reasons, I like the double points and let's just get it over with already


----------



## jberndt10

Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jberndt10 said:


> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8


I wish they'd just put me out of my misery.


----------



## jberndt10

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wish they'd just put me out of my misery.


Probably my own fault, I had the broker inquire today.


----------



## rubybutt

jberndt10 said:


> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8


Wow, I thought that one would have passed....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jberndt10 said:


> Probably my own fault, I had the broker inquire today.


I had my broker inquire on Friday.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Flynn's Gal said:


> To get an idea of how long it's been actually taking, now you start following the Closing time thread. https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/


Ahhh! THANKS!


----------



## SummerJoy

SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2 

I can't wait to be an owner at Beach Club!


----------



## Pnyc1969

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think if they take mine at $129, which I'm assuming they will, I'm out at current resale prices.  AKV creeping up towards $140 is insane.


I saw an AKV resale contract at $179 today! But I think it might have been a misprint because the contract price didn't add up right. But yes, I'll try a few more times with AKV to see if Disney is just buying back aggressively. If it seems hopeless with AKV, I'm going for Riv instead. At $150 or so per point for a swanky resort near Epcot that I can use till 2070, it's looking like a good deal. Despite the restrictions and the fact that I'll be 101 when the contract ends....


----------



## Pnyc1969

SummerJoy said:


> SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2
> 
> I can't wait to be an owner at Beach Club!


Congratulations! I'm happy for you! People really like BC. I've stayed at YC and it wasn't my thing, but that's what's so great about DVC. Everyone is passionate about their home resort.


----------



## Pnyc1969

rubybutt said:


> Wow, I thought that one would have passed....





jberndt10 said:


> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8


Sorry! They took a long time to get back to you. My AKV was sent on 10/6 but they took it 10/29. It was $127. I sent another one on 11/3 for $135. Maybe this will be the one.


----------



## Jodie0705

Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27

Contract was closed today; now the impatient wait to get our points! Cancelled a trip we booked direct before joining and wondering if we’ll even be able to find any availability in May or Jun.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Jodie0705 said:


> Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27
> 
> Contract was closed today; now the impatient wait to get our points! Cancelled a trip we booked direct before joining and wondering if we’ll even be able to find any availability in May or Jun.


Great! You must be relieved. Yes, I'll worry about reservations if and when my contract passes ROFR, but my understanding is AKV is one of the three resorts (along with SSR and OKW) that have availability at the 7-month mark. Pls. post your findings.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I've looked everywhere and can't find it... People keep saying the 30 days for ROFR is a general guideline and not an actual rule, but what IS the actual rule? Disney can't possibly be entitled to draw out the ROFR process in perpetuity. There has to be a limit in Florida law or in the membership agreement where "if you don't hear by X date, Disney is deemed to have waived ROFR."


----------



## Adg0428

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've looked everywhere and can't find it... People keep saying the 30 days for ROFR is a general guideline and not an actual rule, but what IS the actual rule? Disney can't possibly be entitled to draw out the ROFR process in perpetuity. There has to be a limit in Florida law or in the membership agreement where "if you don't hear by X date, Disney is deemed to have waived ROFR."


I don’t believe so. Someone was just waiting 67 days


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Adg0428 said:


> I don’t believe so. Someone was just waiting 67 days


"They did that" and "they're allowed to do that" aren't necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've looked everywhere and can't find it... People keep saying the 30 days for ROFR is a general guideline and not an actual rule, but what IS the actual rule? Disney can't possibly be entitled to draw out the ROFR process in perpetuity. There has to be a limit in Florida law or in the membership agreement where "if you don't hear by X date, Disney is deemed to have waived ROFR."



The documents state they have up until the date of closing to let you know if you have passed.  You must give them at least 30 days before setting the closing date.  It is in the POS documents.  I will see if I can find it and post the actual language.


----------



## Lorana

The 30 days is the minimum number of days you must give Disney to exercise or waive ROFR. The maximum is the closing date set in the contract. If Disney does not respond by the closing date, they have been deemed to waive their right.


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> The documents state they have up until the date of closing to let you know if you have passed.  You must give them at least 30 days before setting the closing date.  It is in the POS documents.  I will see if I can find it and post the actual language.




14.1.2 DVD Right of First Refusal. If an Owner desires to sell, transfer, assign or hypothecate that Owner's Unit or Ownership Interest, DVD has the right of first refusal to acquire the Unit or Ownership Interest in the Unit under the same terms and conditions as are offered to or by a bona fide third party, including financing, and in accordance with the following:

14.1.2.1 Owners desiring to transfer their Unit or Ownership Interest must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed transfer date of their intent to transfer and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Such notice shall include the full terms and conditions of the transfer, and the full name and primary address of the prospective true transferee (as distinguished from agents and intermediaries). Such notice of intent to sell shall be sent to DVD for verification at to the attention of Membership Administration, at 1390 Celebration Boulevard, Celebration, FL 34747, or such other department or address as may be designated by DVD for this purpose from time to time

14.1.2.2 After receipt of such written notice, DVD may determine prior to the proposed transfer date whether to exercise its right of first refusal set forth in this Section 14.1.2. If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner in writing of such election, and the transfer to DVD must be completed on or before the proposed transfer date.

14.1.2.3 If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed transfer date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to complete the transfer with such bona fide third party on terms or conditions substantially similar to terms or conditions that were offered to DVD in the notice, including at a price not lower than offered to DVD, if applicable. Should, however, such transfer to a third party not be properly consummated within four (4) months after the date the notice is transmitted to DVD, the terms and limitations of this Section 14.1.2 shall again be imposed on any transfer by the Owner.

14.1.2.4 The provisions of this Section 14.1.2 shall not apply to transfers under powers contained in mortgages and similar instruments or to transfers upon the death of an Owner, a divorce decree, a gift or bequest of an Ownership Interest from an Owner to the Owner's spouse or descendants, to the trustee of a trust or other entity established primarily for the benefit of the Owner or the Owner's spouse or descendants, or to the Owner's legal guardian, but the provisions of thisSection 14.1.2 shall apply to any further assignment (whether voluntarily, by operation of law, at judicial sale, or otherwise) by such Owner's spouse, other heirs or devisees, such trustees, or such guardian to the same extent that such provisions would have applied to the Owner. processing of this right of first refusal.

14.1.2.5 DVD may impose an administrative charge in connection with the waiver


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lorana said:


> 14.1.2 DVD Right of First Refusal. If an Owner desires to sell, transfer, assign or hypothecate that Owner's Unit or Ownership Interest, DVD has the right of first refusal to acquire the Unit or Ownership Interest in the Unit under the same terms and conditions as are offered to or by a bona fide third party, including financing, and
> in accordance with the following:
> 
> 14.1.2.1 Owners desiring to transfer their Unit or Ownership Interest must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed transfer date of their intent to transfer and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Such notice shall include the full terms and conditions of the transfer, and the full name and primary address of the prospective true transferee (as distinguished from agents and intermediaries). Such notice of intent to sell shall be sent to DVD for verification at to the attention of Membership Administration, at 1390 Celebration Boulevard, Celebration, FL 34747, or such other department or address as may be designated by DVD for this purpose from time to time
> 
> 14.1.2.2 After receipt of such written notice, DVD may determine prior to the proposed transfer date whether to exercise its right of first refusal set forth in this Section 14.1.2. If DVD elects to exercise its
> right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner in writing of such election, and the transfer to DVD must be completed on or before the proposed transfer date.
> 
> 14.1.2.3 If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of
> first refusal prior to the proposed transfer date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to complete the transfer with such bona fide third party on terms or conditions substantially similar to terms or conditions that were offered to
> DVD in the notice, including at a price not lower than offered to DVD, if applicable. Should, however, such transfer to a third party not be properly consummated within four (4) months after the date the notice is transmitted to DVD, the
> terms and limitations of this Section 14.1.2 shall again be imposed on any transfer by the Owner.
> 
> 14.1.2.4 The provisions of this Section 14.1.2 shall not apply to transfers under powers contained in mortgages and similar instruments or to transfers upon the death of an Owner, a divorce decree, a gift or bequest of an Ownership Interest from an Owner to the Owner's spouse or descendants, to the trustee of a trust or other entity established primarily for the benefit of the Owner or the Owner's spouse or descendants, or to the
> Owner's legal guardian, but the provisions of thisSection 14.1.2 shall apply to any further assignment (whether voluntarily, by operation of law, at judicial sale, or otherwise) by such Owner's spouse, other heirs or devisees, such trustees, or such guardian to the same extent that such provisions would have applied to the Owner. processing of this right of first refusal.
> 
> 14.1.2.5 DVD may impose an administrative charge in connection with the waiver


Thank you! 14.1.2.3 is exactly the language I was looking for.


----------



## VH103428

Vh103428---$135-$16100-115-OKW(E)-Aug-115/20, 115/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 10/18, passed 11/8


----------



## DaveNan

Both Sandisw and Lorana described the rules accurately.
A couple of observations I have made over the last 5 years..
While the POS allows Disney extra time if the closing is delayed, there have been periods they have taken advantage of the clause and others when they have not.  It seems like the last few months, when buyers have experienced longer waiting times than the typical for right now, those contracts always had delayed closings.  So, to me it looks like they are taking advantage of the rule right now.  There have been other periods where all contracts seemed to be coming back in the typical time, regardless of closing date.
Second, I have heard that even if the response slips past the closing date, all the closing companies are hesitant to push this rule with Disney/OCC.  A few months ago, when many of the responses were taking 30-40 days, with most contracts being written with a 30 day closing window, I never heard of a single case of the closing company pushing this rule.


----------



## DaveNan

BTW...   when I learned this rule was in 2017.....  Look around mine, responses were in 11-15 days and mine took 45.  And yes, mine was a delayed closing.  (also look at those prices.......)

cherrybaby85---$90-$11487-120-SSR-Oct-0/16, 11/17, 120/18- sent 8/7, passed 8/18

amjrsj---$85-$9283-100-SSR-Sep-0/16, 69/17, 100/18, 100/19-seller pays MF'17- sent 8/22, passed 9/5

DaveNan---$79-$20375-250-SSR-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 250/18-delayed closing-sent 8/2, passed 9/16

Baleeve---$91-$15115-160-SSR-Apr-0/16, 0/17, 95/18, 160/19- sent 9/3, passed 9/15

Lundve---$96-$10275-100-SSR-Mar-0/16, 0/17, 132/18, 100/19- sent 9/12, passed 9/21

MaryAnne220---$96-$15895-160-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 9/29, passed 10/13


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DaveNan said:


> Both Sandisw and Lorana described the rules accurately.
> A couple of observations I have made over the last 5 years..
> While the POS allows Disney extra time if the closing is delayed, there have been periods they have taken advantage of the clause and others when they have not.  It seems like the last few months, when buyers have experienced longer waiting times than the typical for right now, those contracts always had delayed closings.  So, to me it looks like they are taking advantage of the rule right now.  There have been other periods where all contracts seemed to be coming back in the typical time, regardless of closing date.
> Second, I have heard that even if the response slips past the closing date, all the closing companies are hesitant to push this rule with Disney/OCC.  A few months ago, when many of the responses were taking 30-40 days, with most contracts being written with a 30 day closing window, I never heard of a single case of the closing company pushing this rule.


Have you noticed whether there are any qualitative factors that influence this? Obviously the big variables that everyone focuses on are resort, price per point, points available, and contract size. But have we noticed whether they're more or less aggressive based on factors like Use Year, international seller, seller-subsidized closing costs, etc.?


----------



## DaveNan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have you noticed whether there are any qualitative factors that influence this? Obviously the big variables that everyone focuses on are resort, price per point, points available, and contract size. But have we noticed whether they're more or less aggressive based on factors like Use Year, international seller, seller-subsidized closing costs, etc.?


There usually aren't a lot of delayed closing contracts to go on at any point in time so I haven't noticed any patterns.  To me, it seems like there have been 3 times in the last 5 years where 2-3 buyers around the same time are frustrated with Disney taking longer on my contract (I was in one of those groups in 2017) and all those contracts being postponed closing.  While most the time, these frustrated buyers were not present in the board and if you looked at the few contracts that had comments about delayed closing in the "comment" field or in the thread description they were getting answers in the typical time period.  
I think it is more of a time period based application of the practice, then contract details.

If your second question is more about pass or claim versus time period, many folks have made the observation that international seller contracts are less likely to be taken.  I can only remember 1-2 cases of taken international seller contracts, even though many of them have been at prices that I would have expected them to be taken.  International contracts are avoided by some buyers because of concerns with the FIRPA (not right but close.. foreign real estate withholding rules) concerns, or concerns over closing time.  Foreign sellers have a more difficult process on getting the notary, and can sometimes add to the closing timeline.


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23- sent 11/9


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have you noticed whether there are any qualitative factors that influence this? Obviously the big variables that everyone focuses on are resort, price per point, points available, and contract size. But have we noticed whether they're more or less aggressive based on factors like Use Year, international seller, seller-subsidized closing costs, etc.?



Nope.  I have not every found any pattern.  I have bought and sold contracts with the delayed closings mention above and not once did my ROFR take longer than the typical timeframe others were getting without those delayed closing.

Prior to 2020, most often they were responding in that 30 days. Since the shut down it has mostly been longer but times where it hasn’t. Right now, many come back in 3 weeks or so!


----------



## Ginamarie

Pnyc1969 said:


> I saw an AKV resale contract at $179 today! But I think it might have been a misprint because the contract price didn't add up right. But yes, I'll try a few more times with AKV to see if Disney is just buying back aggressively. If it seems hopeless with AKV, I'm going for Riv instead. At $150 or so per point for a swanky resort near Epcot that I can use till 2070, it's looking like a good deal. Despite the restrictions and the fact that I'll be 101 when the contract ends....


At some point they’re going to ease up on buying AKV and move onto somewhere else.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Nope.  I have not every found any pattern.  I have bought and sold contracts with the delayed closings mention above and not once did my ROFR take longer than the typical timeframe others were getting without those delayed closing.
> 
> Prior to 2020, most often they were responding in that 30 days. Since the shut down it has mostly been longer but times where it hasn’t. Right now, many come back in 3 weeks or so!


I find the open-ended timeline extremely frustrating.  I don't mind spending $20,000 on this contract.  I do mind having $20,000 tied up in an open-ended commitment for a product I might not even end up with.  I feel like Disney could hire a team of Deloitte consultants for a 60 day engagement to develop an algorithm that makes optimized ROFR decisions instantly.  Licensed real estate agents could pop a contract's information into a portal and it wouldn't require a single second of labor on Disney's part.  Everybody wins.  Buyers, sellers, agents, and Disney all come out ahead.


----------



## DaveNan

CaptainAmerica said:


> I find the open-ended timeline extremely frustrating.  I don't mind spending $20,000 on this contract.  I do mind having $20,000 tied up in an open-ended commitment for a product I might not even end up with.  I feel like Disney could hire a team of Deloitte consultants for a 60 day engagement to develop an algorithm that makes optimized ROFR decisions instantly.  Licensed real estate agents could pop a contract's information into a portal and it wouldn't require a single second of labor on Disney's part.  Everybody wins.  Buyers, sellers, agents, and Disney all come out ahead.


Not sure if it is intentional, but this entire process could be intentionally uncertain and long.  The more uninviting and uncertain buying resale is, the better buying direct becomes.  We have seen several cases of buyers on this thread coming to the conclusion that the resale process was so long and frustrating, and that the direct price was worth it.  Who knows maybe Deloitte did a study and the proposed process was this one.  Disney is not out to develop a process that is efficient and effective for the resale buyers.......  They want one that is efficient and effective for direct buyers.

Sad reminder of who the customer is (and isn't).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DaveNan said:


> Disney is not out to develop a process that is efficient and effective for the resale buyers.......


If I'm them, I'm not speeding up this process to give resale buyers the warm and fuzzies, I'm speeding up this process so I can lay off an army of staffers and eliminate piles of paperwork.  There are bottom-line cost savings incentives on their end.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> If I'm them, I'm not speeding up this process to give resale buyers the warm and fuzzies, I'm speeding up this process so I can lay off an army of staffers and eliminate piles of paperwork.  There are bottom-line cost savings incentives on their end.


Problem is, they could have the automatic algorithm, and still stretch out the process. They wouldn't have to pass that time savings on to the resale buyers, and it wouldn't be in their interest to do so.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9

I know I'm paying a premium for small contracts, but I want the flexibility to sell off small amounts in the future if needed, and this was also almost loaded with seller paying 2021 dues.  We want to build up our CCV points, as we are thinking of maybe selling our BRV within 10 years to get some return on those contracts (though who knows, maybe in 10 years we decide to ride it out), but still want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge.  We also figure that unless we have grandkids by then that we're taking, we likely will be beyond the point we're trying to squeeze us plus our kids into studios and so we won't need the fifth sleeper and can be fine in the CCV Studios/1BRs/2BRs.  And if we decide then we DO want to ride BRV out, then small CCV contracts allow us to sell off some CCV contracts, if that's what we decide to do.  For me, it's combining savings from direct with flexibility against future needs.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> If I'm them, I'm not speeding up this process to give resale buyers the warm and fuzzies, I'm speeding up this process so I can lay off an army of staffers and eliminate piles of paperwork.  There are bottom-line cost savings incentives on their end.



They don't have a set policy and the rules change all the time on purpose.  The goals of what they want change and to be honest, from the info I have gotten over the years, it is meant to be a process not easily figured out.  If it was, they would simply publish the floor each month ahead of time.

They want the ability to buy things at whatever price meets the reason for buying and there are plenty of them.  Yes, as a resale buyer, we are at their mercy and most, if not all brokers, refuse to put a closing date in shortly after the 30 day mark.  As someone who has sold, I personally liked having at least 60 days to get the contract closed to allow for issues in getting to the notary...just in case.

I do not believe they have a ton of people who make these decisions, etc. so I am not sure its a ton of cost cutting.  Let's be honest, they achieve that now.  Lots of cuts during the past 18 months and they simply took their time to give decisions, which is why in 2020, many brokers went to 90 days for closing...some may still do that.


----------



## dado4

Lorana said:


> 14.1.2 DVD Right of First Refusal. If an Owner desires to sell, transfer, assign or hypothecate that Owner's Unit or Ownership Interest, DVD has the right of first refusal to acquire the Unit or Ownership Interest in the Unit under the same terms and conditions as are offered to or by a bona fide third party, including financing, and in accordance with the following:
> 
> 14.1.2.1 Owners desiring to transfer their Unit or Ownership Interest must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed transfer date of their intent to transfer and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects. Such notice shall include the full terms and conditions of the transfer, and the full name and primary address of the prospective true transferee (as distinguished from agents and intermediaries). Such notice of intent to sell shall be sent to DVD for verification at to the attention of Membership Administration, at 1390 Celebration Boulevard, Celebration, FL 34747, or such other department or address as may be designated by DVD for this purpose from time to time
> 
> 14.1.2.2 After receipt of such written notice, DVD may determine prior to the proposed transfer date whether to exercise its right of first refusal set forth in this Section 14.1.2. If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner in writing of such election, and the transfer to DVD must be completed on or before the proposed transfer date.
> 
> 14.1.2.3 If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed transfer date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to complete the transfer with such bona fide third party on terms or conditions substantially similar to terms or conditions that were offered to DVD in the notice, including at a price not lower than offered to DVD, if applicable. Should, however, such transfer to a third party not be properly consummated within four (4) months after the date the notice is transmitted to DVD, the terms and limitations of this Section 14.1.2 shall again be imposed on any transfer by the Owner.
> 
> 14.1.2.4 The provisions of this Section 14.1.2 shall not apply to transfers under powers contained in mortgages and similar instruments or to transfers upon the death of an Owner, a divorce decree, a gift or bequest of an Ownership Interest from an Owner to the Owner's spouse or descendants, to the trustee of a trust or other entity established primarily for the benefit of the Owner or the Owner's spouse or descendants, or to the Owner's legal guardian, but the provisions of thisSection 14.1.2 shall apply to any further assignment (whether voluntarily, by operation of law, at judicial sale, or otherwise) by such Owner's spouse, other heirs or devisees, such trustees, or such guardian to the same extent that such provisions would have applied to the Owner. processing of this right of first refusal.
> 
> 14.1.2.5 DVD may impose an administrative charge in connection with the waiver



So if the company set the closing up for 31 days and DVD didn't exercise its RoFR then closing can go ahead and it's considered sold? Why don't more companies set up closing for 31 days from contract submittal?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dado4 said:


> So if the company set the closing up for 31 days and DVD didn't exercise its RoFR then closing can go ahead and it's considered sold? Why don't more companies set up closing for 31 days from contract submittal?


I'm reading between the lines here, but it sounds like the brokerage companies are in thrall to Disney and wouldn't dare rock the boat in that regard.


----------



## Sandisw

dado4 said:


> So if the company set the closing up for 31 days and DVD didn't exercise its RoFR then closing can go ahead and it's considered sold? Why don't more companies set up closing for 31 days from contract submittal?



Because, ROFR aside, it takes time to get it closed.  I passed ROFR once in 6  days.  It still took about another 3 weeks to get closing documents to use and it took my seller a few weeks to get the documents notarized.  We closed in about 5 to 6 week timeline, even though the date was 60 days.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Because, ROFR aside, it takes time to get it closed.  I passed ROFR once in 6  days.  It still took about another 3 weeks to get closing documents to use and it took my seller a few weeks to get the documents notarized.  We closed in about 5 to 6 week timeline, even though the date was 60 days.


But there's no reason it HAS TO take that long.  If you're paying cash and you, the seller, and the broker all agree, there's no reason why you couldn't do all of those steps much faster.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> But there's no reason it HAS TO take that long.  If you're paying cash and you, the seller, and the broker all agree, there's no reason why you couldn't do all of those steps much faster.



Except, as a seller, you have to get things notarized.  If the date is so quick, and something happens to delay a seller getting the documents back, the buyer can walk.  Of course, closing date aside, it can close if everything is in on time.

But, as I mentioned, I would not have wanted a date that close to the 30 day mark.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9
> 
> I know I'm paying a premium for small contracts, but I want the flexibility to sell off small amounts in the future if needed, and this was also almost loaded with seller paying 2021 dues.  We want to build up our CCV points, as we are thinking of maybe selling our BRV within 10 years to get some return on those contracts (though who knows, maybe in 10 years we decide to ride it out), but still want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge.  We also figure that unless we have grandkids by then that we're taking, we likely will be beyond the point we're trying to squeeze us plus our kids into studios and so we won't need the fifth sleeper and can be fine in the CCV Studios/1BRs/2BRs.  And if we decide then we DO want to ride BRV out, then small CCV contracts allow us to sell off some CCV contracts, if that's what we decide to do.  For me, it's combining savings from direct with flexibility against future needs.


Love all your justification.  Though, all you had to say was, "It's CCV!"  My only regret is that I wish I had bought a guaranteed week in December.  It scares me to one day fight for a room to stay during the holidays.


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> Love all your justification.  Though, all you had to say was, "It's CCV!"


Well, yes, it's CCV!    My only worry is that they WILL build Reflections, and then I'll regret not having more points I can use there...
We are staying there in late December, and I cannot wait to go back to our home (we're also going over Thanksgiving with my SIL & family, but we're not visiting the WL on that trip).  We just stayed at the "original Wilderness Lodge" (Old Faithful Inn at Yellowstone), so I'm also excited to walk back into the Wilderness Lodge and mentally compare the two.  My husband tells me I'm the most lovable dork that I bought an Old Faithful Inn shirt to wear into the Wilderness Lodge when we return.  ;-)



HIRyeDVC said:


> Love all your justification.  Though, all you had to say was, "It's CCV!"  My only regret is that I wish I had bought a guaranteed week in December.  It scares me to one day fight for a room to stay during the holidays.


That is the one thing I am SO glad we did, as we took advantage of those 2020 incentives to get fixed week #48 so we don't have to fight to get a room over the holidays.  Though I confess I want #49 more, but we wanted the week after Thanksgiving in case we make visiting over Thanksgiving with my SIL a thing (we HAD planned on it being an annual trip, but if the Sorcerer's Pass continues to black out Thanksgiving, we may rethink those future plans).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Well, yes, it's CCV!    My only worry is that they WILL build Reflections, and then I'll regret not having more points I can use there...
> We are staying there in late December, and I cannot wait to go back to our home (we're also going over Thanksgiving with my SIL & family, but we're not visiting the WL on that trip).  We just stayed at the "original Wilderness Lodge" (Old Faithful Inn at Yellowstone), so I'm also excited to walk back into the Wilderness Lodge and mentally compare the two.  My husband tells me I'm the most lovable dork that I bought an Old Faithful Inn shirt to wear into the Wilderness Lodge when we return.  ;-)
> 
> 
> That is the one thing I am SO glad we did, as we took advantage of those 2020 incentives to get fixed week #48 so we don't have to fight to get a room over the holidays.  Though I confess I want #49 more, but we wanted the week after Thanksgiving in case we make visiting over Thanksgiving with my SIL a thing (we HAD planned on it being an annual trip, but if the Sorcerer's Pass continues to black out Thanksgiving, we may rethink those future plans).


Very smart move.  At least I have the 11 month advantage.  If I ever plan to stay during the holidays, I guess I'll be walking with the best of them! Let the best walker win!  WRT to Reflections, I think they will eventually build something there.  I just hope it will be more in line with the theme of WL and Fort Wilderness and not some rehab like Pete Werner says.


----------



## squirrel!33

Squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/8


----------



## ivieanne

ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 10/20, passed 11/9

Paid a premium, but it was the contract we wanted.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Well, yes, it's CCV!    My only worry is that they WILL build Reflections, and then I'll regret not having more points I can use there...
> We are staying there in late December, and I cannot wait to go back to our home (we're also going over Thanksgiving with my SIL & family, but we're not visiting the WL on that trip).  We just stayed at the "original Wilderness Lodge" (Old Faithful Inn at Yellowstone), so I'm also excited to walk back into the Wilderness Lodge and mentally compare the two.  My husband tells me I'm the most lovable dork that I bought an Old Faithful Inn shirt to wear into the Wilderness Lodge when we return.  ;-)
> 
> 
> That is the one thing I am SO glad we did, as we took advantage of those 2020 incentives to get fixed week #48 so we don't have to fight to get a room over the holidays.  Though I confess I want #49 more, but we wanted the week after Thanksgiving in case we make visiting over Thanksgiving with my SIL a thing (we HAD planned on it being an annual trip, but if the Sorcerer's Pass continues to black out Thanksgiving, we may rethink those future plans).



Your signature is back! NINE home resorts?! That's fantastic! 

I have not stayed at Old Faithful Inn, but I have stayed at the newer Snow Lodge that is at Yellowstone - it was years ago. Now I want to go back. 

A fixed week at CCV was a wise choice.


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Your signature is back! NINE home resorts?! That's fantastic!


Yes, I finally got around to adding it back in!  Though I’ve lost my history of all our past visits. Someday I may try to reconstruct that but that may take too long to piece back together.

Technically, 8 resorts, since AKV is technically only one - but we DO own both Jambo and Kidani since contracts are specific to one or the other.


Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have not stayed at Old Faithful Inn, but I have stayed at the newer Snow Lodge that is at Yellowstone - it was years ago. Now I want to go back.


We definitely want to go back, too!  It was our first trip to Yellowstone (and it was our 20th anniversary), and we did two weeks: Yellowstone for 9 days, Grand Teton for 4, and Craters of the Moon for 2. We had amazing luck with seeing all the big animals, but pretty awful luck with weather (first hit, humid, and full of wildfire smoke from the west; then drenching continuous rain that cleared the smoke but dropped the temperature to highs of 50s). It was still a fantastic trip but we want to go back. 


Where'sPiglet? said:


> A fixed week at CCV was a wise choice.


I have to thank everyone on these boards for making me aware they exist!  We certainly wouldn’t have done so had there not been so many great threads about the value of them, and then of course the amazing 2020 incentives for CCV made it much more affordable.


----------



## CannonSTL

CannonSTL---$139-$37688-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 438/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/10


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CannonSTL said:


> CannonSTL---$139-$37688-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 438/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/10


Mon Dieu!  The market price for AKV contracts has gone up 8% _just in the time I've been waiting for a ROFR decision_.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Mon Dieu!  The market price for AKV contracts has gone up 8% _just in the time I've been waiting for a ROFR decision_.


Yeah. AKL is the new SSR


----------



## Kenito

kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10


----------



## softballmom3

Kenito said:


> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10


Wow!  That was a fast decision, but at least you know quickly!


----------



## gskywalker

softballmom3 said:


> Wow!  That was a fast decision, but at least you know quickly!


I have been waiting to see how some of these BLT $145-$155 pp contracts work out.  If my OKWE and CCV get taken I am looking at targetting BLT as there are lots of good contracts out there right now.  But I am not going to be paying a price I consider too high in order to pass ROFR.


----------



## CannonSTL

CaptainAmerica said:


> Mon Dieu!  The market price for AKV contracts has gone up 8% _just in the time I've been waiting for a ROFR decision_.


I think that $138 ROFR buy-back has folks worried and I didn't want to "risk" waiting for another round or two.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Kenito said:


> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10



This one shocks me!  Now I'm worried about my loaded $147 contracts


----------



## wilkydelts

wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10

That was much faster than I anticipated and they sent estoppel over as well.

We are now first time DVC owners and are very excited!!


----------



## BamaGuy44

CannonSTL said:


> I think that $138 ROFR buy-back has folks worried and I didn't want to "risk" waiting for another round or two.


Exactly me. I overpaid out of impatience after my first AKV offer got taken, and the ROFR price keeps getting higher. One more rejection and DW would have to be talked off the ledge of buying direct. Whatever, still saved a good premium over direct and it's only money right? RIGHT????


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I've reached the stage of waiting where I'm now actively jealous of the people getting their contracts taken.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> This one shocks me!  Now I'm worried about my loaded $147 contracts


This is definitely a good time to buy BLT but looks like Disney is keeping the prices from plummeting with ROFR.  I wonder what the demand is to buy BLT direct.  The price is so high at $245pp but there must be a demand or Disney wouldn't be buying them back.


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is definitely a good time to buy BLT but looks like Disney is keeping the prices from plummeting with ROFR.



Don't let Brian Noble hear you say that...LOL


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> Don't let Brian Noble hear you say that...LOL


why? did he get one taken too? or did he buy BLT direct?


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've reached the stage of waiting where I'm now actively jealous of the people getting their contracts taken.


Ouch. I'm rooting for you, but at the same time, if yours passes after the took mine t the same price....I will also secretly hate you.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

ImagineerTHAT---$130-$14000-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 51/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/28, taken 11/10


----------



## gskywalker

wilkydelts said:


> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10
> 
> That was much faster than I anticipated and they sent estoppel over as well.
> 
> We are now first time DVC owners and are very excited!!


Congrats on passing and your first contract


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BamaGuy44 said:


> Ouch. I'm rooting for you, but at the same time, if yours passes after the took mine t the same price....I will also secretly hate you.


I'll secretly hate me too.


----------



## shannon006

After reading all the contracts taken from ROFR, while we wait to hear on our AKV contract.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10


Man, it has been a bloodbath for CCV and AKL


----------



## perchy

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9
> 
> I know I'm paying a premium for small contracts, but I want the flexibility to sell off small amounts in the future if needed, and this was also almost loaded with seller paying 2021 dues.  We want to build up our CCV points, as we are thinking of maybe selling our BRV within 10 years to get some return on those contracts (though who knows, maybe in 10 years we decide to ride it out), but still want to stay at the Wilderness Lodge.  We also figure that unless we have grandkids by then that we're taking, we likely will be beyond the point we're trying to squeeze us plus our kids into studios and so we won't need the fifth sleeper and can be fine in the CCV Studios/1BRs/2BRs.  And if we decide then we DO want to ride BRV out, then small CCV contracts allow us to sell off some CCV contracts, if that's what we decide to do.  For me, it's combining savings from direct with flexibility against future needs.



I admire your contract collection, Lorana.  Totally get your thought process. Honestly, I expect to grow my points portfolio similarly.


----------



## perchy

CaptainAmerica said:


> Mon Dieu!  The market price for AKV contracts has gone up 8% _just in the time I've been waiting for a ROFR decision_.



Perhaps at this point, waiting is on your side. If it's in that pile over there being ignored for the time being while they are taking all those other contracts, yours might be safer tucked away. 

I know you've got the funds tied up, but if you think of it as getting a bargain in the long run, maybe the waiting will be worth it. Really hoping for you.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

HIRyeDVC said:


> Man, it has been a bloodbath for CCV and AKL


Sorry for the separate question - there is A LOT of stuff in this post!  Are you saying Disney has been grabbing some of the CCV and AKL during the ROFR process lately?  Thanks.....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

thanxfornoticin said:


> Sorry for the separate question - there is A LOT of stuff in this post!  Are you saying Disney has been grabbing some of the CCV and AKL during the ROFR process lately?  Thanks.....


I've been following this thread for most of this year and I've never seen Disney take so many CCV and AKV on ROFR before. And at a much higher price. It seems that there is a new interest on these resorts from direct buyers lately.


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Your signature is back! NINE home resorts?! That's fantastic!


aaaaand it’s gone again. I have no idea why my signature keeps disappearing. :-(


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> aaaaand it’s gone again. I have no idea why my signature keeps disappearing. :-(



I think there is a limit of pixels or something. Maybe yours exceeds that?


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> aaaaand it’s gone again. I have no idea why my signature keeps disappearing. :-(


Oh, huh, apparently it doesn't display when viewing on my phone.  But I jumped to my computer, and it shows there.  Well, good, at least it means I don't need to add it back in again!    Don't know why it disappeared the first time, but glad it didn't disappear again, lol.  Learned something new today.


----------



## Lorana

thanxfornoticin said:


> Sorry for the separate question - there is A LOT of stuff in this post!  Are you saying Disney has been grabbing some of the CCV and AKL during the ROFR process lately?  Thanks.....


Yes!  Disney has been exercising a lot of ROFR against AKV and CCV lately, at increasingly higher costs (up to $165 I believe for CCV.  I need to check up to what amount for AKV lately).


----------



## JETSDAD

Lorana said:


> Oh, huh, apparently it doesn't display when viewing on my phone.  But I jumped to my computer, and it shows there.  Well, good, at least it means I don't need to add it back in again!    Don't know why it disappeared the first time, but glad it didn't disappear again, lol.  Learned something new today.


If you turn your phone to landscape signatures will also show up (otherwise they don't on mobile devices).


----------



## DVChris

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10


Wow only 9 days. Seems like a recent record!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1 Taken 11/10
> 
> Well that didn't take long and it definitely wasn't a surprise.


----------



## macman123

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10



Sorry to hear - at least it was quick.


----------



## jberndt10

So given the info that Disney wants at least 30 days to review but can take up to closing, I asked my broker to close 30 days after it went to ROFR. Otherwise it’s 10weeks. It seems more beneficial to the broker and client to have a shorter closing time. Do brokers make commission either way? Is there no incentive for them to get the sale closed sooner?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

macman123 said:


> Sorry to hear - at least it was quick.


Chatted with my Broker today. He said three other CCV were taken today at $165, $162 and $160.
So… I never had a chance!


----------



## gskywalker

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Chatted with my Broker today. He said three other CCV were taken today at $165, $162 and $160.
> So… I never had a chance!


Uh oh.  Guess my $155 is looking like there is no chance.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jberndt10 said:


> So given the info that Disney wants at least 30 days to review but can take up to closing, I asked my broker to close 30 days after it went to ROFR. Otherwise it’s 10weeks. It seems more beneficial to the broker and client to have a shorter closing time. Do brokers make commission either way? Is there no incentive for them to get the sale closed sooner?


The broker's commission is paid by the seller regardless of ROFR.


----------



## Pnyc1969

Ginamarie said:


> At some point they’re going to ease up on buying AKV and move onto somewhere else.


Hopefully...


----------



## Sandisw

jberndt10 said:


> So given the info that Disney wants at least 30 days to review but can take up to closing, I asked my broker to close 30 days after it went to ROFR. Otherwise it’s 10weeks. It seems more beneficial to the broker and client to have a shorter closing time. Do brokers make commission either way? Is there no incentive for them to get the sale closed sooner?



Same for brokers but the issue can be that a very short closing date..meaning 31 days. is not a benefit for the seller.

They can’t issue closing documents until they get estoppel..which does come with ROFR now it seems..which means sellers have very little time to get papers done.

Once closing passes, buyer can walk.


----------



## ziravan

We are thinking of buying a fixed week RIV contract and so to facilitate that, we put up for sell our partially stripped (1/2 points of next year avail) 250 pt BCV contract and reached a selling price of $145. Disney took it 10 days into ROFR. Since I’m the seller, I didn’t put it here in posting format.

And wow. Reading this thread makes our 2018 100 pt AKV for $100/pt seem like an absolute bargain.


----------



## Firework

Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5, passed 11/9

Found out yesterday that my small SSR passed!  Now to find another tiny Sep contract...


----------



## jberndt10

Sandisw said:


> Same for brokers but the issue can be that a very short closing date..meaning 31 days. is not a benefit for the seller.
> 
> They can’t issue closing documents until they get estoppel..which does come with ROFR now it seems..which means sellers have very little time to get papers done.
> 
> Once closing passes, buyer can walk.


But, if for some reason Disney doesn’t respond by closing day, and they aren’t exercising ROFR that would still delay closing. The way I see it both the seller and broker have no incentive to put pressure on Disney, though I would think the seller would much rather have their money in 5-6 weeks over 10.


----------



## Ginamarie

ziravan said:


> We are thinking of buying a fixed week RIV contract and so to facilitate that, we put up for sell our partially stripped (1/2 points of next year avail) 250 pt BCV contract and reached a selling price of $145. Disney took it 10 days into ROFR. Since I’m the seller, I didn’t put it here in posting format.
> 
> And wow. Reading this thread makes our 2018 100 pt AKV for $100/pt seem like an absolute bargain.


Yeah $145 is a pretty good price for BCV right now even partially stripped. There aren’t as many BCV contracts on the market so they have a real premium!

I paid $106 for AKV around the time last year.. we bought more AKV points in Sept and I paid $135!


----------



## Ginamarie

jberndt10 said:


> But, if for some reason Disney doesn’t respond by closing day, and they aren’t exercising ROFR that would still delay closing. The way I see it both the seller and broker have no incentive to put pressure on Disney, though I would think the seller would much rather have their money in 5-6 weeks over 10.


Buyers and sellers usually want to move quickly but realistically, they do need some time so that papers can be properly drafted. Also, title companies need to do the proper searches to be able to insure title to the property. I can’t speak for FL, but in NY, covid really screwed up the process of verifying title records and has slowed down the real estate market. It’s just starting to ease up now where we can get title reports more quickly. The way we gauge closing dates is by leaving enough time for things like board approval, title, surveys… even if it means explaining to the clients that they just can’t close as quickly as they want.
It’s a lot easier to find out everything is done early (and have everyone close early) than to have to push back closing dates because things aren’t done in time.


----------



## jberndt10

CaptainAmerica said:


> The broker's commission is paid by the seller regardless of ROFR.


So no incentive to push for quicker closing dates, other than getting the seller, his customer, their  money sooner. I’m going to be on my third attempt in the next couple of days and if this fails I may be just buying direct.  The AKV incentives are very good right now. Only about a 4k difference. If I wasn’t remodeling a house right now I would jump on that.


----------



## Adg0428

jberndt10 said:


> So no incentive to push for quicker closing dates, other than getting the seller, his customer, their  money sooner. I’m going to be on my third attempt in the next couple of days and if this fails I may be just buying direct.  The AKV incentives are very good right now. Only about a 4k difference. If I wasn’t remodeling a house right now I would jump on that.



Also the seller has to get their documents notarized. Depending on where they are that could take a little bit. I received an ROFR decision in 21 days. It’s now been over 30 and we still haven’t closed due to the seller being out of the country and not being able to get to a notary.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Yeah $145 is a pretty good price for BCV right now even partially stripped. There aren’t as many BCV contracts on the market so they have a real premium!
> 
> I paid $106 for AKV around the time last year.. we bought more AKV points in Sept and I paid $135!


Has Disney bought back BCV in recent memory?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11

Pour one out for ya boy Cap.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Ginamarie said:


> I paid $106 for AKV around the time last year.. we bought more AKV points in Sept and I paid $135!


As someone just now taking the plunge into DVC, the prices that were available even a few months ago make me want to cry


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> Pour one out for ya boy Cap.


At least they finally put you out of your misery. Good luck on the next one!


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11



I think someone in the ROFR department must have come back from vacation this week, and in a very bad mood...


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pays MF21- sent 10/22, passed 11/11

The ONLY reason I passed is because of the international seller.


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> Has Disney bought back BCV in recent memory?


Not a lot gets taken there, however, just been told of two consecutive deals being taken at $145, I've asked the person to post on here to help folks see what's going on


----------



## Chia1974

DonMacGregor said:


> I think someone in the ROFR department must have come back from vacation this week, and in a very bad mood...


I think some of them were on vacation last week according to my broker. I waited an extra week because they were out but my broker already knew I passed last Monday and waited till this Monday make it official.


----------



## sahmoffour

I've seen it mentioned a few times that sellers need to get their documents notarized.  Do buyers need a notary as well when signing? We haven't had a contract pass ROFR yet to find out.


----------



## DonMacGregor

sahmoffour said:


> I've seen it mentioned a few times that sellers need to get their documents notarized.  Do buyers need a notary as well when signing? We haven't had a contract pass ROFR yet to find out.


Yes


----------



## Chia1974

BamaGuy44 said:


> As someone just now taking the plunge into DVC, the prices that were available even a few months ago make me want to cry


I paid $245 this year for BLT direct if that makes you feel better. Then a month later I bought the same amount of points resale for $155. I bought BLT direct because the price per point over the life of the contract make more sense than any other home resorts I interested in.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes


I never notarized anything when I closed.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> I never notarized anything when I closed.


When you transfer title and ownership of real estate in Florida, you sign a deed conveying or transferring the property to the new owner. All deeds executed in Florida must be signed in the presence of a notary public and two witnesses.


----------



## gskywalker

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> Pour one out for ya boy Cap.


Sorry to hear.   At least you finally heard.


----------



## zapple

sahmoffour said:


> I've seen it mentioned a few times that sellers need to get their documents notarized.  Do buyers need a notary as well when signing? We haven't had a contract pass ROFR yet to find out.



I’ve never had to get anything notarized as a buyer, just as a seller.


----------



## KPeterso

Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8

trying again. Had a ssr taken in June. Will also be required to pay 2022 dues at closing but was not fully listed in contract.


----------



## Ruttangel

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8
> 
> trying again. Had a ssr taken in June. Will also be required to pay 2022 dues at closing but was not fully listed in contract.


It's quite normal (compulsory even) to pay next year dues if estimated completion is December


----------



## KPeterso

Ruttangel said:


> It's quite normal (compulsory even) to pay next year dues if estimated completion is December



Oh yeah - I do know that. Just don't have the exact amount yet to add to my string. I believe that is actually a DVC requirement to pay for the dues up front when closing in December. Not a big deal since I would get all the 2022 points. Seeing all the recent AKV taken, I am worried that I might be a little on the low side.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

sahmoffour said:


> I've seen it mentioned a few times that sellers need to get their documents notarized.  Do buyers need a notary as well when signing? We haven't had a contract pass ROFR yet to find out.


Just closed ... Paid cash- No financing. So we just Docusigned. 
If as buyer we financed, Title Co said we'd have to notarize.
But seller must notarize to be held legally to the terms of their sale & quit deed. 
We had to wait 2 wks for seller to do so & return docs.


----------



## Ruttangel

KPeterso said:


> Oh yeah - I do know that. Just don't have the exact amount yet to add to my string. I believe that is actually a DVC requirement to pay for the dues up front when closing in December. Not a big deal since I would get all the 2022 points. Seeing all the recent AKV taken, I am worried that I might be a little on the low side.


Good luck!


----------



## sahmoffour

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Just closed ... Paid cash- No financing. So we just Docusigned.
> If as buyer we financed, Title Co said we'd have to notarize.
> But seller must notarize to be held legally to the terms of their sale & quit deed.
> We had to wait 2 wks for seller to do so & return docs.


Thanks for the info! We're paying cash as well, so that makes it a bit simpler if we can just docusign. (Assuming this contract goes through!)


----------



## Ruttangel

KPeterso said:


> Oh yeah - I do know that. Just don't have the exact amount yet to add to my string. I believe that is actually a DVC requirement to pay for the dues up front when closing in December. Not a big deal since I would get all the 2022 points. Seeing all the recent AKV taken, I am worried that I might be a little on the low side.


Actually dues are known now for 2022 $8.2365pp so you would be paying another $823.65, I actually don’t know if it’s helpful to put it in the string as its not a payment going to seller/broker


----------



## CaptainAmerica

New approach.  I'm going in expensive-but-small.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> New approach.  I'm going in expensive-but-small.



This is where I find myself debating direct versus resale and the whole "what is it worth to me" question. With resale prices creeping up, and ROFR so unpredictable, the gap begins to narrow measurably.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> This is where I find myself debating direct versus resale and the whole "what is it worth to me" question. With resale prices creeping up, and ROFR so unpredictable, the gap begins to narrow measurably.


I mean even if you went insane and offered $170 for AKV resale to (basically) 100% guarantee that you'll pass, that's still savings over direct.


----------



## Lorana

DonMacGregor said:


> When you transfer title and ownership of real estate in Florida, you sign a deed conveying or transferring the property to the new owner. All deeds executed in Florida must be signed in the presence of a notary public and two witnesses.


I believe the title company executes that deed with notary and witnesses, but the buyer does not need to actually be there.  I've purchased many contracts, both direct and resale, and have never needed a notary public or witnesses to sign my docs (though I did need to have a call with a lawyer while closing docs on HHI resale due to their rules on real estate sales, and Disney direct for HHI does require a notary).


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> When you transfer title and ownership of real estate in Florida, you sign a deed conveying or transferring the property to the new owner. All deeds executed in Florida must be signed in the presence of a notary public and two witnesses.



Buyers don’t need a notary (at least when not financing). Only sellers.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

Here is my logic for the increase in ROFR at certain resorts....including my contract that got taken.

1) Disney direct prices are going to increase soon, which will increase resale prices. They are buying back now.
2) There is an abundance of points from COVID that went unused and are in the system. DVC resorts operate at capacity 100% of the time, so there isn't a lot of room for Disney to dilute those points that were banked during COVID when the resorts were empty. They may be buying up banked contracts and letting the points expire to dilute the pool.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> I mean even if you went insane and offered $170 for AKV resale to (basically) 100% guarantee that you'll pass, that's still savings over direct.


True, but then you look at the added costs of closing resale, the fact that you still need to wait for ROFR, and then all of the time waiting for closing and provisioning of points, and the "benefits" of resale do dwindle somewhat. Right now, those AKV 50-pointers seem to be hovering right at $160 PP, but trending upwards. Using your $170 PP scenario, the 50 points will cost you $8,500. Direct are going for $186 PP, or $9,300. So, by going resale you're saving $16 PP, or $800. Factor in reduced closing costs, and you might be down closer to $500. That is getting super close to the value that I personally place on the extra time and hassle of dealing with resale.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

sahmoffour said:


> Thanks for the info! We're paying cash as well, so that makes it a bit simpler if we can just docusign. (Assuming this contract goes through!)


Good luck. I admit I was impatient for seller to return notarized docs. Folks here said it isn't easy to find notary in some areas? I presumed every bank has one. Anyway, even offered to pay for Priority/Overnight Mail return, but Title Co said they had provided sellers w/ FedEx. Still they took 2 wks to sign & return. NOW waiting for DVD to Welcome us Home!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I won't write it up until it goes to ROFR but the next one looks like it's going to be a 100 point AKV for $140.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> I won't write it up until it goes to ROFR but the next one looks like it's going to be a 100 point AKV for $140.


Good luck! Highest they've taken all year is 138 so...


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> Pour one out for ya boy Cap.



Your experience with ROFR is kinda like Vegas: the house always wins.


----------



## perchy

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> Pour one out for ya boy Cap.



Aw, sorry Cap. On to the next!


----------



## Sandisw

jberndt10 said:


> But, if for some reason Disney doesn’t respond by closing day, and they aren’t exercising ROFR that would still delay closing. The way I see it both the seller and broker have no incentive to put pressure on Disney, though I would think the seller would much rather have their money in 5-6 weeks over 10.



Except, from the seller's standpoint, if that closing day passes, a buyer can cancel the deal.  So, there needs to be a happy medium.  But, everyone going in to a resale deal knows about ROFR and IMO, should expect it to take 3 months from offer to closing.  And, to be honest, prior to the pandemic, things moved along pretty well.  The delays of the last 15 months really are related to what has occurred and loss of staffing, and slow to get it back.

As noted, as someone who has sold, I would not agree to a closing date at day 31.  The soonest I would want it is 45 days out to allow time to get the papers notarized.  I know I mention it a lot but there was a time when it took us about a week or so to get to the bank due to work schedules that could not be changed.  Of course, we have always tried to get them done and back as quick as possible and this summer, did it in 24 hours.


----------



## rubybutt

BamaGuy44 said:


> Good luck! Highest they've taken all year is 138 so...


highest i've seen is 130 and that was in the past week.  Before this month it was 127.  And before this month only about 10 were taken in the 120s.  This is for AKV.


----------



## BamaGuy44

rubybutt said:


> highest i've seen is 130 and that was in the past week.  Before this month it was 127.  And before this month only about 10 were taken in the 120s.  This is for AKV.



They took at least 1 in Aug at 132. Highest in September was 138, October also 138. 

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-21/


----------



## Sandisw

BamaGuy44 said:


> They took at least 1 in Aug at 132. Highest in September was 138, October also 138.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-21/



To clarify, this is just one brokers data. We have no idea whether or not something at a higher level was taken that was sold through a different company


----------



## BamaGuy44

Sandisw said:


> To clarify, this is just one brokers data. We have no idea whether or not something at a higher level was taken that was sold through a different company



True enough. Definitely not the whole picture, but shows they have taken at least some at a given level.


----------



## rubybutt

BamaGuy44 said:


> They took at least 1 in Aug at 132. Highest in September was 138, October also 138.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-21/



Well.... this makes me question everything.  The data set I use doesn't have this on it.  When I have time I will try to track down one of these, but it will be difficult because number of points is unknown....


----------



## rubybutt

Well.... this is going to take a long time I think.  But I did find one interesting thing.  A popular rental store/resale market place has been very active this year buying and selling contracts this year.  It makes me think that this place is buying stripping and then selling the contracts.  This has been discussed as a possibility in the past, but I think it is almost a certainty now.


----------



## JETSDAD

rubybutt said:


> Well.... this is going to take a long time I think.  But I did find one interesting thing.  A popular rental store/resale market place has been very active this year buying and selling contracts this year.  It makes me think that this place is buying stripping and then selling the contracts.  This has been discussed as a possibility in the past, but I think it is almost a certainty now.


There are a few employees from within a group of DVC companies that do this regularly with foreclosure sales.


----------



## rubybutt

JETSDAD said:


> There are a few employees from within a group of DVC companies that do this regularly with foreclosure listings.


I take that back.  They do look to be foreclosures.  I found where to look.


----------



## Ginamarie

rubybutt said:


> I take that back.  They do look to be foreclosures.  I found where to look.


Mostly foreclosures but yes- one resale site in particular does this. Actually they’re doing it less often than they did several months ago, but it’s still happening regularly.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> Mostly foreclosures but yes- one resale site in particular does this. Actually they’re doing it less often than they did several months ago, but it’s still happening regularly.


Is that when there were like ten IDENTICAL AKV December UY 160 point 100% stripped contracts?


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is that when there were like ten IDENTICAL AKV December UY 160 point 100% stripped contracts?


And then none of the totally stripped contracts were selling near the listing prices so they had to readjust and reduce all the pricing. I’ve seen a lot fewer of those total stripped contracts since the week of the price reductions.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

DonMacGregor said:


> True, but then you look at the added costs of closing resale, the fact that you still need to wait for ROFR, and then all of the time waiting for closing and provisioning of points, and the "benefits" of resale do dwindle somewhat. Right now, those AKV 50-pointers seem to be hovering right at $160 PP, but trending upwards. Using your $170 PP scenario, the 50 points will cost you $8,500. Direct are going for $186 PP, or $9,300. So, by going resale you're saving $16 PP, or $800. Factor in reduced closing costs, and you might be down closer to $500. That is getting super close to the value that I personally place on the extra time and hassle of dealing with resale.


When you lay it out that way, buying direct becomes a better option, especially if you consider those points will have no restrictions.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Flynn's Gal said:


> When you lay it out that way, buying direct becomes a better option, especially if you consider those points will have no restrictions.


I hate Riviera and I don't expect Disneyland to ever be available at 7 months, so restrictions are at least 5 years away from being meaningful to me.


----------



## shannon006

Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11


----------



## CaptainAmerica

shannon006 said:


> Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11


----------



## DKZB

DonMacGregor said:


> When you transfer title and ownership of real estate in Florida, you sign a deed conveying or transferring the property to the new owner. All deeds executed in Florida must be signed in the presence of a notary public and two witnesses.



That is only the seller docs. The last 2 contracts I bought, my buyer docs were DocuSign. I actually closed on an SSR today.


----------



## ScubaTime

ScubaTime---$168-$44891-250-PVB-Apr-0/20, 227/21, 477/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12


----------



## jberndt10

Jberndt10---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11
Will it be third times the charm or 3 strikes and you’re out?


----------



## KStocker

DKZB said:


> That is only the seller docs. The last 2 contracts I bought, my buyer docs were DocuSign. I actually closed on an SSR today.


  I just bought SSR and had to have our paperwork notarized.  We were supplied with a prepaid FedEx return slip.  I wish we could have done the DocuSign, it definitely would have been easier with our schedules.


----------



## Adg0428

KStocker said:


> I just bought SSR and had to have our paperwork notarized.  We were supplied with a prepaid FedEx return slip.  I wish we could have done the DocuSign, it definitely would have been easier with our schedules.



did you finance?


----------



## Ginamarie

A buyer doesn’t sign a deed (this is true in all states). Only a seller signature has to be notorized for deed purposes.

Buyers need to get notorized when they’re financing, but normal transfer documents don’t need to be notorized by buyers.  If it’s an international transfer, there are other documents, so that may need a notary too.


----------



## mindymouse01

Mindymouse01---$175-$19185-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 11/12


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> A buyer doesn’t sign a deed (this is true in all states). Only a seller signature has to be notorized for deed purposes.
> 
> Buyers need to get notorized when they’re financing, but normal transfer documents don’t need to be notorized by buyers.  If it’s an international transfer, there are other documents, so that may need a notary too.


I just received the document for my Aulani closing. There are some parts need to be notarized and some parts are docuSign, no financing. For all my other WDW DVC were only DocuSign, no financing either.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> A buyer doesn’t sign a deed (this is true in all states). Only a seller signature has to be notorized for deed purposes.
> 
> Buyers need to get notorized when they’re financing, but normal transfer documents don’t need to be notorized by buyers.  If it’s an international transfer, there are other documents, so that may need a notary too.


But there is in fact a line on the deed proper for the buyer's signature, at least in a financing situation.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12 

They can't possibly take this one, right?


----------



## shannon006

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12
> 
> They can't possibly take this one, right?


Hopefully not, they didn't take mine at $140 for 160 @ AKV.


----------



## gskywalker

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12
> 
> They can't possibly take this one, right?


Seriously you are daring Disney to take it from you???!!!


----------



## Lorana

gskywalker said:


> Seriously you are daring Disney to take it from you???!!!


That was my thought!


----------



## DonMacGregor

shannon006 said:


> Hopefully not, they didn't take mine at $140 for 160 @ AKV.


You're not Cap...


----------



## rubybutt

I just noticed this on another website:  I wonder what final price per point was.   I own direct at RIV so I don't want to see the price go down, but until it has a ROFR floor I think it continues to slide.


RIV220Riviera3000|424|300FEBRUARY$120$36,000$24,300https://www.*************.com/images/buttons/SalePending.png


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> I just noticed this on another website:  I wonder what final price per point was.   I own direct at RIV so I don't want to see the price go down, but until it has a ROFR floor I think it continues to slide.
> 
> 
> RIV220Riviera3000|424|300FEBRUARY$120$36,000$24,300


Saw that too. It was posted for less than two hours before it sold.


----------



## Ginamarie

I’d say it’s an outlier. Most of the RIV contracts aren’t listed that low and aren’t selling that low, but once in awhile you find a seller who needs to get out now. One of our regulars here bought a contract for around $115-118 several months ago.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

It seems like a great deal comparatively, but you can get a RIV contract for $167pp right now with the current incentives.  And those points can be used anywhere, no restrictions.  I agree with @rubybutt and that without ROFR, the floor is not established.  What baffles me is that we are seeing the opposite with Aulani resale.  I guess AUL has seen some price increases now that its selling at $201pp and they don't have restrictions, but to pay anything more than $100pp on AUL resale seems crazy to me.


----------



## gskywalker

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Saw that too. It was posted for less than two hours before it sold.


I missed it, how low was the asking price?


----------



## rubybutt

gskywalker said:


> I missed it, how low was the asking price?


$120.  I don't know why mods removed it.  Fully loaded, almost double points.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

$120


----------



## bbarksdale

bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13


----------



## Japy

Japy---$142-$40348-270-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/31


----------



## Japy

Japy---$145-$44500-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 300/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/11


----------



## LadybugsMum

bbarksdale said:


> bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13


That's the price my 100pt BWV contract was taken at too. Sorry, it sucks.


----------



## Chia1974

Japy said:


> Japy---$145-$44500-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 300/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/11


All three? That sucks!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4 Taken 11/13

gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1 Taken 11/10

So I have sent 7 contracts to ROFR and so far the only one I got through was AUL because they don't buy it back.  Back to the drawing board......  I just wish I knew what BLT could pass for.  There are so many BLT contracts right now that there are deals to be had but will Disney take all of them back?


----------



## Chia1974

Wow, 9 days! At least you can hurt for your next deal quickly.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Bloodbath Saturday....


----------



## DonMacGregor

For those of us with sales pending through Fidelity, and deals submitted around the 1st, it's gonna be a long and anxious weekend, as they aren't open today or tomorrow to report any ROFR decisions from Disney.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4 Taken 11/13
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1 Taken 11/10
> 
> So I have sent 7 contracts to ROFR and so far the only one I got through was AUL because they don't buy it back.  Back to the drawing board......  I just wish I knew what BLT could pass for.  There are so many BLT contracts right now that there are deals to be had but will Disney take all of them back?


There are a TON of BLT contracts out there. No way Disney takes them all back. I think you could pass at $155pp. Probably much safer in the 160’s.


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> There are a TON of BLT contracts out there. No way Disney takes them all back. I think you could pass at $155pp. Probably much safer in the 160’s.


Exactly.  It's why I don't want to pay in the 160's.  I rather take the chance.  The agent I was just speaking with said he just had 8 contracts taken this morning.  Disney is in a buying mood.


----------



## Ginamarie

Beach Club, Boardwalk and Copper Creek. They’re on a buying bender!


----------



## gskywalker

Tried for the twin CCV contract to the one I just lost but they didn't want to match the price, so I have offers out probably for 10+ BLT contracts, who wants to join me on another spree of having Disney take all the BLT contracts like I had last November?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ginamarie said:


> Beach Club, Boardwalk and Copper Creek. They’re on a buying bender!



Get ready for Beach Club to be the next "promotion" for sold-outs...


----------



## Drewski77

ROFR is a great business model for Disney:

People spend tons of hours going through all the listings at every resale site, then negotiate the best price and terms possible…then Disney comes in and takes the best deals.

I also try to get the best deal, but not ones that have virtually no chance to pass.

At some point I place a value on my time, and my ability to start using points, as opposed to the off chance my unicorn of a deal passes ROFR.


----------



## gskywalker

Drewski77 said:


> ROFR is a great business model for Disney:
> 
> People spend tons of hours going through all the listings at every resale site, then negotiate the best price and terms possible…then Disney comes in and takes the best deals.
> 
> I also try to get the best deal, but not ones that have virtually no chance to pass.
> 
> At some point I place a value on my time, and my ability to start using points, as opposed to the off chance my unicorn of a deal passes ROFR.


I can understand that.  Honestly its like a video game for me sometimes.  The OKWE I just had taken, I was pretty sure it was going to be taken and either I get a screaming deal or I get the fun of negotiating more contracts.  When I agreed to the CCV I thought it had a chance until Disney started taking every CCV contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gskywalker said:


> Exactly.  It's why I don't want to pay in the 160's.  I rather take the chance.  The agent I was just speaking with said he just had 8 contracts taken this morning.  Disney is in a buying mood.


If you don’t mind the time lost, then go for it! BLT direct sells for $245pp. Disney buying them back at 160pp is a steal and very lucrative business for them.


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> If you don’t mind the time lost, then go for it! BLT direct sells for $245pp. Disney buying them back at 160pp is a steal and very lucrative business for them.


Do people consider playing board games, going on rides at Disney, playing video games, gardening, etc. "Time lost", depending on the person, they equate to the same.  Relaxing, enjoyment, fun.  I am a numbers guy, so this gives me some numbers besides the stock markets and my fantasy sport pools to have fun in.  Plus eventually I will get something.  If I had told you I would get $70 per point for Aulani this year, what would someone say, it will never happened, and yet it did.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13


Dang. Maybe Disney will take them all


----------



## gskywalker

We will know the DVC apocalypse has come when they take that $120 Riviera contract that was around this morning, lol.


----------



## Drewski77

gskywalker said:


> Do people consider playing board games, going on rides at Disney, playing video games, gardening, etc. "Time lost", depending on the person, they equate to the same.  Relaxing, enjoyment, fun.  I am a numbers guy, so this gives me some numbers besides the stock markets and my fantasy sport pools to have fun in.  Plus eventually I will get something.  If I had told you I would get $70 per point for Aulani this year, what would someone say, it will never happened, and yet it did.



Any great business model is a situation in which the customer enjoys the process and the business.

I’m with you in the sense that I enjoy the “chase” for a good deal, and Disney gets to enjoy the time everyone takes to find the best deals.


----------



## gskywalker

Drewski77 said:


> Any great business model is a situation in which the customer enjoys the process and the business.
> 
> I’m with you in the sense that I enjoy the “chase” for a good deal, and Disney gets to enjoy the time everyone takes to find the best deals.


Absolutely disney has me as a sweet unpaid employee


----------



## Missa1227

Since my three tries for AKL didn't work out, we decide to switch it up...


Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9


----------



## gskywalker

Missa1227 said:


> Since my three tries for AKL didn't work out, we decide to switch it up...
> 
> 
> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9


Hopefully they banked the points?  Otherwise it will be tough to use the 21 points unless you live on WDW's doorstep in which case I don't like you and never speak to me again


----------



## rubybutt

gskywalker said:


> Absolutely disney has me as a sweet unpaid employee


I resemble that statement


----------



## princesscinderella

So sad for all of you who had your contracts taken in ROFR.  They seem to be taking them super quick so at least you can get back in the game and  choosing your next contract to send to the Mickey Mouse maze of ROFR


----------



## Paul Stupin

Drewski77 said:


> ROFR is a great business model for Disney:
> 
> People spend tons of hours going through all the listings at every resale site, then negotiate the best price and terms possible…then Disney comes in and takes the best deals.
> 
> I also try to get the best deal, but not ones that have virtually no chance to pass.
> 
> At some point I place a value on my time, and my ability to start using points, as opposed to the off chance my unicorn of a deal passes ROFR.


I’m with you on this. I’m always for a good deal as well, but I’m not up for spending months and months making lowball offer after lowball offer, or even making 10 lowball offers at a time, in the hopes that one will pass ROFR and give the buyer bragging rights and generally a few thousand dollar savings. Sounds exhausting and endless.


----------



## Drewski77

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m with you on this. I’m always for a good deal as well, but I’m not up for spending months and months making lowball offer after lowball offer, or even making 10 lowball offers at a time, in the hopes that one will pass ROFR and give the buyer bragging rights and generally a few thousand dollar savings. Sounds exhausting and endless.



I got a fair price on an SSR in April, used the points in September and the price has gone up since then.

Glad I pulled the trigger on merely a “good deal” at $116 for a loaded contract.


----------



## gskywalker

Drewski77 said:


> I got a fair price on an SSR in April, used the points in September and the price has gone up since then.
> 
> Glad I pulled the trigger on merely a “good deal” at $116 for a loaded contract.


Yup there were so many contracts that now would be an amazing deal when they were mediocre a year ago. For me like many there were too many uncertainties this year.  I got the one contract and after that I didn't plan to buy anymore between covid killing my job and all the Disney cuts.  Little did I know my wife wanting more points would win over logic.


----------



## Sandisw

Wow....today was a bad day for those waiting.  But, what is so interesting is that the decisions for many were pretty fast.  At least something is working better and closer to the way it should..even if it is bad news...


----------



## Bearval

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> It seems like a great deal comparatively, but you can get a RIV contract for $167pp right now with the current incentives.  And those points can be used anywhere, no restrictions.  I agree with @rubybutt and that without ROFR, the floor is not established.  What baffles me is that we are seeing the opposite with Aulani resale.  I guess AUL has seen some price increases now that its selling at $201pp and they don't have restrictions, but to pay anything more than $100pp on AUL resale seems crazy to me.


ROFR has only a minimal impact on resale prices if any at all  since they are not bidding up prices, they only buy after the market determines the price.


----------



## DKZB

Drewski77 said:


> ROFR is a great business model for Disney:
> 
> People spend tons of hours going through all the listings at every resale site, then negotiate the best price and terms possible…then Disney comes in and takes the best deals.
> 
> I also try to get the best deal, but not ones that have virtually no chance to pass.
> 
> At some point I place a value on my time, and my ability to start using points, as opposed to the off chance my unicorn of a deal passes ROFR.



Yes but you really never know… Disney passed on a loaded SSR contract at $120 with buyer paying part of my closing costs and then within days there were a series being taken in the $125 range. Who would’ve thought and I’m sure glad I didn’t offer more.


----------



## Lorana

Bearval said:


> ROFR has only a minimal impact on resale prices if any at all  since they are not bidding up prices, they only buy after the market determines the price.


But it affects the next set of prices. While this group maybe a minority of resale buyers, brokers use the data for ROFR to advise sellers as to what price to set. But you can even see it here in action as a microcosm.

I tried to get CCV at $153/point as, at the time I made the offer, it was still possible to pass. Unfortunately I made my offer when Disney started buying back and they took it (my first ever ROFR :-( ), and you can see it in the fact that many CCV contracts are now having offers of $170 or more.  Yet a year ago, I had a 100-point CCV resale pass at $134/point.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bearval said:


> ROFR has only a minimal impact on resale prices if any at all  since they are not bidding up prices, they only buy after the market determines the price.


Depends on the contract, particularly the size of the contract. I'm paying $140 for a 100 point Animal Kingdom contract, which is probably where the market would be without ROFR. To get a 200 point contract, you're probably going to need to pay $135 to get past ROFR, which is likely above market price.


----------



## rubybutt

Bearval said:


> ROFR has only a minimal impact on resale prices if any at all  since they are not bidding up prices, they only buy after the market determines the price.


So you are saying if you take the biggest buyer of resale contracts off the market it will have no effect?


----------



## DKZB

Im thinking of buying more points and renting the excess. Does anyone regularly rent points? Is it a pain? Is it worth it? How long does it usually take to get rented privately or with the sponsors site and has anyone had the experience of listing but nobody was willing to rent?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Bearval said:


> ROFR has only a minimal impact on resale prices if any at all  since they are not bidding up prices, they only buy after the market determines the price.



They are not bidding up prices, but they ARE setting the threshold for ROFR, and encouraging sellers to list above that threshold, as they know buyers aren’t bidding on contracts they know Disney will take. Conversely, those buyers will be more motivated to meet those prices for fear of losing out to Disney. 

If today, the market establishes a price of $120 for ABC resort, and Disney starts buying contracts at $120, then sellers are encouraged to offer contracts above $120 and buyers are disinclined to make an offer at $120, based on the possibility it will get ROFR’d.

The market then moves upward until it reaches a price point at which Disney is unwilling to exercise ROFR.


----------



## Bearval

rubybutt said:


> So you are saying if you take the biggest buyer of resale contracts off the market it will have no effect?


It wouldn't matter much since they are not bidding up the price.   What drives the price up is direct pricing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> Im thinking of buying more points and renting the excess. Does anyone regularly rent points? Is it a pain? Is it worth it? How long does it usually take to get rented privately or with the sponsors site and has anyone had the experience of listing but nobody was willing to rent?


The standard advice is to only buy points that you intend to use. Don't buy points with the intent to rent or to make a profit on resale later.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bearval said:


> It wouldn't matter much since they are not bidding up the price.   What drives the price up is direct pricing.


False. They're de facto bidding up the price. 

A seller and I agree to $130 per point. It's taken in ROFR. When I go to make my next offer, I'm going to be aware that Disney is taking ROFR at $130 so I'm going to go above $130.

Taking Contract 1 in ROFR doesn't bid up Contract 1, it bids up Contract 2.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Bearval said:


> It wouldn't matter much since they are not bidding up the price.   What drives the price up is direct pricing.


In essence, they are. They are saying “If you want to buy this resort resale, you’ll need to pay more than the price  I am exercising my right of ROFR at”. The market needs to keep moving up to avoid ROFR.
Now sellers don’t need to list at a dollar more than the current ROFR threshold, as they get their money regardless.  But how many are going to leave money on the table knowing that if they list above that ROFR threshold, buyers will pay a premium to actually complete a sale?

We literally have people in this very thread offering more money on contracts almost identical to ones they lost to Disney, because eventually they’d like the points


----------



## Bearval

DonMacGregor said:


> In essence, they are. They are saying “If you want to buy this resort resale, you’ll need to pay more than the price  I am exercising my right of ROFR at”


That wouldn't explain why RIV resale is so high percentage wise even with the restrictions since DVC is not ROFRing those contracts.  DVC exercises their ROFR  on average less than 10% across the board .


----------



## carseatguru

Update . I think I'm just going to buy direct.

carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14


----------



## HIRyeDVC

carseatguru said:


> Update . I think I'm just going to buy direct.
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14


This is what Disney wants you to do. They’re buying up all these resale contracts at low prices and turning them around at marked up prices direct. But I don’t blame you. Buying direct is way too easy.


----------



## DonMacGregor

carseatguru said:


> Update . I think I'm just going to buy direct.
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14


Well that’s depressing. I guess I’ll find out tomorrow when Fidelity opens that Disney took mine too.

When was the last BRV contract taken in ROFR? 2019?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

carseatguru said:


> Update . I think I'm just going to buy direct.
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14


Please don't buy 2042 direct. I beg you.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DonMacGregor said:


> Well that’s depressing. I guess I’ll find out tomorrow when Fidelity opens that Disney took mine too.
> 
> When was the last BRV contract taken in ROFR? 2019?



Last month, per the data in this thread: 



> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

carseatguru said:


> Update . I think I'm just going to buy direct.
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14



Bummer. If you buy direct, would you go for BRV, CCV with the longer expiration but smaller room capacities than BRV, or something else?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Last month, per the data in this thread:


It was kinda rhetorical. They don’t pop up too often.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DonMacGregor said:


> It was kinda rhetorical. They don’t pop up too often.



No, they don't. It's a pretty small resort.


----------



## carseatguru

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Bummer. If you buy direct, would you go for BRV, CCV with the longer expiration but smaller room capacities than BRV, or something else?



I'm not sure, I need to think about it some more. I might try resale ONE last time if I can find an international seller. I really LOVE Riviera but I know I will want to sell it eventually and don't like the restrictions on that. I will likely buy either OKW or SSR.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DonMacGregor said:


> In essence, they are. They are saying “If you want to buy this resort resale, you’ll need to pay more than the price  I am exercising my right of ROFR at”. The market needs to keep moving up to avoid ROFR.
> Now sellers don’t need to list at a dollar more than the current ROFR threshold, as they get their money regardless.  But how many are going to leave money on the table knowing that if they list above that ROFR threshold, buyers will pay a premium to actually complete a sale?
> 
> We literally have people in this very thread offering more money on contracts almost identical to ones they lost to Disney, because eventually they’d like the points


Ultimately, ROFR is a good thing for all of us, since it helps maintain resale contracts’ value. You might not like it when you’re buying, but you’ll benefit from it when you’re selling.


----------



## gskywalker

carseatguru said:


> I'm not sure, I need to think about it some more. I might try resale ONE last time if I can find an international seller. I really LOVE Riviera but I know I will want to sell it eventually and don't like the restrictions on that. I will likely buy either OKW or SSR.


I found an INTL seller selling Bay Lake.  I was looking at it but just grabbed a loaded contract that I feel pretty good will pass.  I would assume the site won't show but if you want details on the contract I will post it and the site and see what they block


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Ultimately, ROFR is a good thing for all of us, since it helps maintain resale contracts’ value. You might not like it when you’re buying, but you’ll benefit from it when you’re selling.


Agree! Sucks when you’re buying. But considering most of us here are owners, we should be thankful for Disney propping up prices through ROFR.


----------



## evaplo

gskywalker said:


> I found an INTL seller selling Bay Lake.  I was looking at it but just grabbed a loaded contract that I feel pretty good will pass.  I would assume the site won't show but if you want details on the contract I will post it and the site and see what they block


If carseatguru is not interested, I may be. Have a strong feeling my BLT @$150 will be taken based on the last weeks activity.


----------



## gskywalker

evaplo said:


> If carseatguru is not interested, I may be. Have a strong feeling my BLT @$150 will be taken based on the last weeks activity.


OK will try to post when I hear back about it in the next day or two.   I just agreed to a BLT for a higher price than I thought I would pay but it is more fully loaded than I thought would be possible so it was worth it.   Of course considering  Disney had taken 6 out of my 7 contracts(Aul made it through because they don't buy it) I suppose I should be ready for disney to take it anyway


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> The standard advice is to only buy points that you intend to use. Don't buy points with the intent to rent or to make a profit on resale later.



I agree, with the sentiment. I am not really intending to rent but We are planning a big family trip next year and will end up stripping both of my loaded contracts but what will we do in 2023? I was thinking more points would be helpful but am concerned that we may not need so many points every year and might end up renting some. Any experiences out there?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DKZB said:


> I agree, with the sentiment. I am not really intending to rent but We are planning a big family trip next year and will end up stripping both of my loaded contracts but what will we do in 2023? I was thinking more points would be helpful but am concerned that we may not need so many points every year and might end up renting some. Any experiences out there?


We first started with 225 points thinking that would be more than enough for my family of four. Since then, we grew to 745 points thinking we would end up renting some of it. Nope! We use all of our points and wish we had more. Its never enough!


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> We first started with 225 points thinking that would be more than enough for my family of four. Since then, we grew to 745 points thinking we would end up renting some of it. Nope! We use all of our points and wish we had more. Its never enough!


That's honestly my fear.   We have 2 contracts, 225, just bought 240 more today.   Pretty sure we are good now but disney always tries to take more


----------



## DKZB

HIRyeDVC said:


> We first started with 225 points thinking that would be more than enough for my family of four. Since then, we grew to 745 points thinking we would end up renting some of it. Nope! We use all of our points and wish we had more. Its never enough!





gskywalker said:


> That's honestly my fear.   We have 2 contracts, 225, just bought 240 more today.   Pretty sure we are good now but disney always tries to take more



I agree. We have a 220 point. I thought that would be enough. Then we bought a 225 point. I’m thinking I would like another 200-300 will get us to a Good spot. That will give us 2 weeks per year in a 2br plus a little.

if I had to rent though, what have the experiences been?


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> I agree. We have a 220 point. I thought that would be enough. Then we bought a 225 point. I’m thinking I would like another 200-300 will get us to a Good spot. That will give us 2 weeks per year in a 2br plus a little.
> 
> if I had to rent though, what have the experiences been?



My plan is the rent out about 40% of my 605 point a year. I do it myself on Facebook, it is quite easy. Ideally we will have enough for two one week vacations and some quick 2-night trips. We will see if that works after couple years. When I see how easy the points rent out, I want to buy more.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> My plan is the rent out about 40% of my 605 point a year. I do it myself on Facebook, it is quite easy. Ideally we will have enough for two one week vacations and some quick 2-night trips. We will see if that works after couple years. When I see how easy the points rent out, I want to buy more.


[/QUOTE]
Do you use a rental agreement form? Which version?


----------



## Chia1974

Do you use a rental agreement form? Which version?
[/QUOTE]

You can find a sample contract at the file section of the rental group. So far, I find it easier to rent certain desirable dates and resorts as confirmed reservation. I just bought in DVC this year, I have a lot of 2020/2021 points that I am not able to use. I want to see what VGF2 has to offer before I go for another resale.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing - sent 10/21 - taken 11/4

It was always going to be optimistic


----------



## CaptainAmerica

macman123 said:


> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing - sent 10/21 - taken 11/4
> 
> It was always going to be optimistic


At least they were quick about it.


----------



## macman123

CaptainAmerica said:


> At least they were quick about it.



Ive seen another one with 75/21, 150/22 etc at $127pp so not sure whether that too is likely to pass........


----------



## mtgtm4

mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13


----------



## CaptainAmerica

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13


----------



## wilkydelts

I know currently you can only borrow up to 50% of points. I am new to this so I am not sure how borrowing works. How many times can you borrow a year? I didn't know if this has limits that must be used wisely.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wilkydelts said:


> I know currently you can only borrow up to 50% of points. I am new to this so I am not sure how borrowing works. How many times can you borrow a year? I didn't know if this has limits that must be used wisely.


You can borrow 50% per use year, but there's no limit on the number of borrowing transactions.  If you have a 200 point contract, you can borrow 100 points once or 10 points 10 times.


----------



## Adg0428

At what point do you mention to the title company that you’ll be requesting a refund if the closing date passes and the seller hasn’t returned documents? Our closing date is set for the 26th. Sellers have had documents since the 28th, but they were out of the country. Obviously next week is a holiday.


----------



## DKZB

Adg0428 said:


> At what point do you mention to the title company that you’ll be requesting a refund if the closing date passes and the seller hasn’t returned documents? Our closing date is set for the 26th. Sellers have had documents since the 28th, but they were out of the country. Obviously next week is a holiday.



How good of a deal is it and how long are you willing to wait?
On the deal I had close last week, i don't think it would pass ROFR again so had they taken their sweet time, i probably would have just waited. For an OK deal, i would probably walk. No matter what you actually plan to do, I think it is ok to respectfully but persistantly follow-up.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15 

Cant Stop.  Wont Stop.


----------



## gskywalker

evaplo said:


> If carseatguru is not interested, I may be. Have a strong feeling my BLT @$150 will be taken based on the last weeks activity.


Take a look on the sites.  I will post the link here but I am guessing that it won't post. It is one of the million 160 pt Contracts out there right now with 320 points in 2022.  Listed for sale for $175 but pretty sure it can be had for $155 or so(I was high bid at $150 before needing to withdraw my offer).

https://www.****************.com/dvc_listing/bay-lake-tower-160-pts-february-use-year-blt25280/


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15
> 
> Cant Stop.  Wont Stop.


Double points at $147.  I hope you pass!  Good deal.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> Double points at $147.  I hope you pass!  Good deal.



I’m not counting on it.  But weirder things have happened in ROFR.


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 

This is the highest I have ever paid.  It actually felt sick and wrong not pushing for the extra $2 or $3 a point that I think I could have further negotiated down but I didn't want to lose this contract for that extra $500 savings.  Paid-up for this one mainly because of the 480 points without any dues.  Not even my use year but making an exception to all of my normal "rules" for this one.  I would hope at $160 we have it, if not I think I will probably give up because Disney is buying everything right now.


----------



## Lorana

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m not counting on it.  But weirder things have happened in ROFR.


You never know!  They can't take them all!
I've had contracts pass at price points lower than contracts around the same time had been taken, so sometimes you get lucky.  I hope you get lucky!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15
> 
> This is the highest I have ever paid.  It actually felt sick and wrong not pushing for the extra $2 or $3 a point that I think I could have further negotiated down but I didn't want to lose this contract for that extra $500 savings.  Paid-up for this one mainly because of the 480 points without any dues.  Not even my use year but making an exception to all of my normal "rules" for this one.  I would hope at $160 we have it, if not I think I will probably give up because Disney is buying everything right now.


Yeah that dues subsidy brings the effective price down to $146/pt., which is crazy good for something so loaded.


----------



## Adg0428

DKZB said:


> How good of a deal is it and how long are you willing to wait?
> On the deal I had close last week, i don't think it would pass ROFR again so had they taken their sweet time, i probably would have just waited. For an OK deal, i would probably walk. No matter what you actually plan to do, I think it is ok to respectfully but persistantly follow-up.


Not a bad deal, but not amazing. adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28


----------



## MISCdisney21

Adg0428 said:


> Not a bad deal, but not amazing. adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28


Looks like great deal to me.
 Waiting on Dec. with PVB at $160 for 150 points with only 51 points in 21 left. 
But hopefully PVB keeps passing.


----------



## Adg0428

MISCdisney21 said:


> Looks like great deal to me.
> Waiting on Dec. with PVB at $160 for 150 points with only 51 points in 21 left.
> But hopefully PVB keeps passing.


With everyone else not having to pay 2021 deals I thought maybe I should have asked for thst too.


----------



## MISCdisney21

Adg0428 said:


> With everyone else not having to pay 2021 deals I thought maybe I should have asked for thst too.


Think it all washes out. If you asked for dues, you may not have gotten deal at $155. As long as deal looks fair, have to be excited to get through ROFR and think about vacations.
Long expiration on PVB so you’ll have plenty of time to enjoy and make memories. And hopefully we both look back and think we were geniuses to buy when we did.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

As we celebrate the birthday this week of a certain lovable mouse (once a rabbit called Oswald) that got his start on film on November 18, 1928...we ALSO get to celebrate 70 new families on their DVC purchases, all ROFR's waived this past week!


THANK YOU to everyone for choosing the DVC Resale Market to be a part of your magical journey into becoming Disney Vacation Club members! Stay safe & well well everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





JOHNSON
ADKINS
WELLS
BERGMANN
TIMBS
BOEKENOOGEN
COLE
SIGLER
PARENT
OTERO-LOPEZ
SACCOMANNO
EASTERHOFF
STASIAK
ROUX
LANGFORD
SCHOBINGER
ADKINS
FAULKNER
SOLDRA
GARCIA
FURLONG
DANNERTH
WOZNIAK
TRUAX
BRODY
GOZZARD
BRINKERT
TANOUE
SUELZER
CONNELL
HASEGAWA
GIARDINA
KASISKY
SCHWARTZ
ANDERSON
GUSTOFSON
VOLAND
GUSTOFSON
WILKINS
CORNELL
PICCARELLI
WOLFE
FOX
THORSTENSON
HINCKLEY
NEIMAN
MCCOURT
JUNGEMANN
ROGERS
CRAIG
WORTZMAN
STASIAK
ORINION
MATTHEWS
WALKER
FRAGALA
MORRIS
GLAISYER
DELVECCHIO
HANSEN
DICK
BLACKHAWK
ZYCH
DENNIS
CARMONA
HOLLAND
CERSOSIMO
WINLAND
KLEINHEINZ
CLARK


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DerekDeBoer said:


> As we celebrate the birthday this week of a certain lovable mouse (once a rabbit called Oswald) that got his start on film on November 18, 1928...we ALSO get to celebrate 70 new families on their DVC purchases, all ROFR's waived this past week!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU to everyone for choosing the DVC Resale Market to be a part of your magical journey into becoming Disney Vacation Club members! Stay safe & well well everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHNSON
> ADKINS
> WELLS
> BERGMANN
> TIMBS
> BOEKENOOGEN
> COLE
> SIGLER
> PARENT
> OTERO-LOPEZ
> SACCOMANNO
> EASTERHOFF
> STASIAK
> ROUX
> LANGFORD
> SCHOBINGER
> ADKINS
> FAULKNER
> SOLDRA
> GARCIA
> FURLONG
> DANNERTH
> WOZNIAK
> TRUAX
> BRODY
> GOZZARD
> BRINKERT
> TANOUE
> SUELZER
> CONNELL
> HASEGAWA
> GIARDINA
> KASISKY
> SCHWARTZ
> ANDERSON
> GUSTOFSON
> VOLAND
> GUSTOFSON
> WILKINS
> CORNELL
> PICCARELLI
> WOLFE
> FOX
> THORSTENSON
> HINCKLEY
> NEIMAN
> MCCOURT
> JUNGEMANN
> ROGERS
> CRAIG
> WORTZMAN
> STASIAK
> ORINION
> MATTHEWS
> WALKER
> FRAGALA
> MORRIS
> GLAISYER
> DELVECCHIO
> HANSEN
> DICK
> BLACKHAWK
> ZYCH
> DENNIS
> CARMONA
> HOLLAND
> CERSOSIMO
> WINLAND
> KLEINHEINZ
> CLARK


I know I didn't pass but I still scanned the list for my name anyways.


----------



## modavi

modavi---$129-$32798-240-AKV-Feb- 0/21, 123/22, 240/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/15


----------



## sahmoffour

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know I didn't pass but I still scanned the list for my name anyways.


 Same here!!


----------



## WxKristin

WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15

Debating for years on doing this -- so many spreadsheets and a couple of trips renting points.  After staying with a DVC friend this last RunDisney Wine&Dine weekend I convinced myself to do it.  Generally assuming Disney is going to take this one from me though. Wish the turn-around on that decision was generally <30 days.


----------



## Sandisw

wilkydelts said:


> I know currently you can only borrow up to 50% of points. I am new to this so I am not sure how borrowing works. How many times can you borrow a year? I didn't know if this has limits that must be used wisely.



You borrow to complete a reservation.  So, you can do it as many times as needed when you are booking something.  You can't just borrow the points to sit in the account.  So, if you go to book a stay and need to borrow 13 points to finish it, you can do that.  The next time you go to book, you would be allowed to borrow again for as many points as you need that are left to get you to the 50% mark.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

WxKristin said:


> Wish the turn-around on that decision was generally <30 days.


Some people have been hearing as quickly as 2 weeks.  Most seem to go around 3 weeks.  Some of us are cursed.


----------



## Chia1974

WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15
> 
> Debating for years on doing this -- so many spreadsheets and a couple of trips renting points.  After staying with a DVC friend this last RunDisney Wine&Dine weekend I convinced myself to do it.  Generally assuming Disney is going to take this one from me though. Wish the turn-around on that decision was generally <30 days.


Great contact! Hopefully you will get it. CCV is beautiful.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15
> 
> Debating for years on doing this -- so many spreadsheets and a couple of trips renting points.  After staying with a DVC friend this last RunDisney Wine&Dine weekend I convinced myself to do it.  Generally assuming Disney is going to take this one from me though. Wish the turn-around on that decision was generally <30 days.


nice loaded contract.  Good luck!  After all this CCV blood shed, we're rooting for you.


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15 

I do have to pay MF on all 170 2022 points.  I also had to pay closing costs.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> I do have to pay MF on all 170 2022 points.  I also had to pay closing costs.








Congrats.


----------



## gskywalker

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> I do have to pay MF on all 170 2022 points.  I also had to pay closing costs.


Very nice.   I was looking at an intl contract and was told its not advisable as an intl myself.   Man you can get some nice prices though.  Congrats


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3


----------



## ScubaTime

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15
> 
> Cant Stop.  Wont Stop.



wow, that is amazing! I need to get your list of agents lol. I’m definitely doing this wrong!


----------



## ScubaTime

Adg0428 said:


> With everyone else not having to pay 2021 deals I thought maybe I should have asked for thst too.



 at $155, paying the ‘21 dues will wash out after some membership years, I would rather have an overall initial contract price instead. The 21 dues you can get credit card points or use the 500 for 450 Sam’s gift cards and offset it


----------



## Adg0428

ScubaTime said:


> at $155, paying the ‘21 dues will wash out after some membership years, I would rather have an overall initial contract price instead. The 21 dues you can get credit card points or use the 500 for 450 Sam’s gift cards and offset it


Thank you! Is that a special they run? I don’t see that pricing now


----------



## Chia1974

Adg0428 said:


> Thank you! Is that a special they run? I don’t see that pricing now


November 25 online only, limit 2.


----------



## mlittig

Adg0428 said:


> Thank you! Is that a special they run? I don’t see that pricing now



This is a Black Friday special deal for Sam's Club members    It is good from 11/25 to 11/28 with a limit of 2 per member  Sam's Club is also currently running a special where you will get a $45 gift card e-mail credit in 2 to 4 weeks after you sign up for their $45 membership  That special is good until 11/24!


----------



## MickeyMice

MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15 

go easy on me, it's my first time...


----------



## rubybutt

MickeyMice said:


> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15
> 
> go easy on me, it's my first time...


Just a quick question for you, was having BCV a must over BWV?


----------



## Kenito

Kenito said:


> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10




New strategy: buy less, pay more...

kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16


----------



## Lee Matthews

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> I do have to pay MF on all 170 2022 points.  I also had to pay closing costs.



I am so jealous of that contract. Bargain price. Where im in the UK I can't go for international sellers as Monera won't finance me then


----------



## MickeyMice

rubybutt said:


> Just a quick question for you, was having BCV a must over BWV?


We just stayed at BCV as part of a multi-leg split stay, loved it, and feel like SAB will be a huge plus for the next 10 or so years (our kids are young elementary school age right now)


----------



## rubybutt

Lee Matthews said:


> I am so jealous of that contract. Bargain price. Where im in the UK I can't go for international sellers as Monera won't finance me then


I don't understand the international to international issue?  Same underlying asset.  Must be some sort of legal thing I don't understand.  Also I don't understand why Disney won't touch them.  But I am glad they don't.


----------



## DonMacGregor

rubybutt said:


> I don't understand the international to international issue?  Same underlying asset.  Must be some sort of legal thing I don't understand.  Also I don't understand why Disney won't touch them.  But I am glad they don't.


Always been a question of mine too. It's a deeded property in Florida, regardless of where the owner lives. I get the issues with legal service, should an issue arise, but I'm guessing Disney doesn't give too much extra thought to foreclosing on international buyers, and they sure don't hesitate to sell direct to them.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> I am so jealous of that contract. Bargain price. Where im in the UK I can't go for international sellers as Monera won't finance me then


I know your situation was different but just for general info you can get your own finance, UK loans are about 2.9% and then purchase a contract.
Definitely some bargains, I got $100 BWV contract last November buying from a Colombian owner.
You just need to make sure that the FIRPTA is sorted by the seller/title company before finalising the contract.


----------



## MISCdisney21

MISCDisney21---$160-$25000-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 51/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/28, passed 11/16


----------



## Chia1974

I asked my DVC guide about VGF2. He answered back he haven’t heard anything about GLFO. What is GLFO?


----------



## BeagleDadVA

BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12, passed 11/16 

Thirty-five long days to finally pass ROFR but definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> I know your situation was different but just for general info you can get your own finance, UK loans are about 2.9% and then purchase a contract.
> Definitely some bargains, I got $100 BWV contract last November buying from a Colombian owner.
> You just need to make sure that the FIRPTA is sorted by the seller/title company before finalising the contract.



yeah that’s what we will probably end up doing.

100 Vero points we aren’t adding too as the dues are a bit rich. 220 points AKV but wouldn’t mind another 80 pointer to make it 300

we are going to pay off our VB contract with Monera by April (10 months after buying) and will either just save up or get a UK loan to finance an add on


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 34/21, 307/22, 200/23-Seller paying 21 MF and closing costs - sent 11/16


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> Tried for the twin CCV contract to the one I just lost but they didn't want to match the price, so I have offers out probably for 10+ BLT contracts, who wants to join me on another spree of having Disney take all the BLT contracts like I had last November?



BLT is where I want to buy next, but I’m like you… I won’t pay more than I want! I’m waiting for next year before buying more points but then I’ll be doing what you are.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15
> 
> Cant Stop.  Wont Stop.


Great deal if it slips through!


----------



## Ginamarie

Adg0428 said:


> Not a bad deal, but not amazing. adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28


I wouldn’t walk from this if you want PVB


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16 

12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


----------



## Chia1974

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


This would been an amazing deal.


----------



## DonMacGregor

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


Every day is a ROFR day, as far as Disney is concerned.


----------



## JKitch

I had one taken in 8 business days earlier this month 10/25 - 11/3. It is painful


----------



## Ginamarie

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


Last November they took my SSR contract in 8 days total.
That would have been an amazing deal.


----------



## carseatguru

Trying one last time ...

carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/15


----------



## DonMacGregor

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


I've been tracking them this month, and so far there have been 9 sales posted on this thread that were taken through ROFR in 9 calendar days.


----------



## Jodie0705

JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

When making offers on the resale market do you typically wait to hear back from the seller on one contract before bidding on another one?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

StacyLovesDisney said:


> When making offers on the resale market do you typically wait to hear back from the seller on one contract before bidding on another one?


If I don't hear back from the seller or at least the agent in an hour or two, I revoke my offer. I have no interest in a seller who doesn't have a sense of urgency.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


Brokers are making a killing off you and I.... and Disney!  

Bummer.


----------



## Adg0428

StacyLovesDisney said:


> When making offers on the resale market do you typically wait to hear back from the seller on one contract before bidding on another one?


I give it an hour or so and then will bid on another


----------



## Sandisw

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?



Recently, yes. I passed once in 6 days a few years back.


----------



## gskywalker

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


I had one taken on Saturday, ie the 13th with the same submitted day.   Disney is taking them fast


----------



## Sandisw

StacyLovesDisney said:


> When making offers on the resale market do you typically wait to hear back from the seller on one contract before bidding on another one?



I have always given 24 hours as a guideline. As a seller, there was once I was traveling on a plane and didn’t get message until 3 hours later. So, I try to give sellers a day.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> 12 days..... 8 business days.... is this the fastest ROFR?


dang, Disney should hire you as their negotiator.  What a killer deal!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MickeyMice said:


> We just stayed at BCV as part of a multi-leg split stay, loved it, and feel like SAB will be a huge plus for the next 10 or so years (our kids are young elementary school age right now)


We love BCV too but can't get myself to buy this resort at current prices. I know 19 years is still a long time but I just can't do it.  But excited for you and the many memories you will make!


----------



## gskywalker

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Brokers are making a killing off you and I.... and Disney!
> 
> Bummer.


Hey, out of 7 contracts disney has taken 6 of mine.   I think I am doing my part to look after the brokers,  lol

Only one I got through was a cheat code, bought AUL which they won't buy back


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> dang, Disney should hire you as their negotiator.  What a killer deal!


Right, easiest 16k they ever made!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

StacyLovesDisney said:


> When making offers on the resale market do you typically wait to hear back from the seller on one contract before bidding on another one?



I usually give the Sellers a day to respond, but I still make offers on other contracts concurrently.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

gskywalker said:


> Hey, out of 7 contracts disney has taken 6 of mine.   I think I am doing my part to look after the brokers,  lol
> 
> Only one I got through was a cheat code, bought AUL which they won't buy back



Touche.  But you did get that one!  And what a steal it was.


----------



## pangyal

Just popping in to say sorry that I haven’t updated this week- I just haven’t had the time and I pinkie swear to catch up on the thread this weekend sometime


----------



## WB1971

Anyone else think it’s tempting fate to post details when first submitted?  Signed, paranoid lol.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Right, easiest 16k they ever made!


I can’t believe Disney will turn that around and sell it for $245pp. It’s like printing money!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I can’t believe Disney will turn that around and sell it for $245pp. It’s like printing money!



Incentives are on right now.  Doesn't help.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

WB1971 said:


> Anyone else think it’s tempting fate to post details when first submitted?  Signed, paranoid lol.


Get on board! This is the best thread on DIS. Join us in our misery and our triumphs.


----------



## DKZB

I own 220 at VGF and 225 SSR. I’ve come to the realization that I need 200-300 more points. Do I take a shot at getting some good resale deal through the ROFR gauntlet or do I wait and see what VGF2 looks like? If I go for resale, which resort would you add?


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Get on board! This is the best thread on DIS. Join us in our misery and our triumphs.



i agree! The only reason I am on DIS is for this thread. You all are awesome!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> I own 220 at VGF and 225 SSR. I’ve come to the realization that I need 200-300 more points. Do I take a shot at getting some good resale deal through the ROFR gauntlet or do I wait and see what VGF2 looks like? If I go for resale, which resort would you add?


AKV Value and Standard rooms make your points go veeeeeery far.


----------



## Lorana

Jodie0705 said:


> JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16


WOW. BRV taken at $121???


----------



## JaqGus1620

WB1971 said:


> Anyone else think it’s tempting fate to post details when first submitted?  Signed, paranoid lol.



Long time lurker. First time poster.  New DVC member.
         SSR 125pt Direct (just under the wire before minimum increased and SSR increased)
         CCV 75 pts Resale

Hello Everyone!  It feels wonderful to finally thank you for all of the valuable DVC info you provided over the years!  This is definitely the best DVC thread and I enjoy the show as well.  

I did not post my  CCV resale contract when the seller accepted in August because I did not want anything to go wrong.  Resale is not for the faint of heart.  After passing ROFR in September, the seller took 50 days to execute the closing documents and all the while my $ had been wired and I was worried about 2021 pts.  I also was concerned the seller may rescind the contract because the prices had increased over that period of time.  Can they do that? The closing was today, but my point banking window is Nov. 30th, so not looking good.  

Lessons learned.  (1) ask for CY MF (2) wait to wire funds (3) buyer is at the mercy of the seller and Disney

Looking forward to my first DVC trip in May with my SSR points!


----------



## DKZB

JaqGus1620 said:


> Long time lurker. First time poster.  New DVC member.
> SSR 125pt Direct (just under the wire before minimum increased and SSR increased)
> CCV 75 pts Resale
> 
> Hello Everyone!  It feels wonderful to finally thank you for all of the valuable DVC info you provided over the years!  This is definitely the best DVC thread and I enjoy the show as well.
> 
> I did not post my  CCV resale contract when the seller accepted in August because I did not want anything to go wrong.  Resale is not for the faint of heart.  After passing ROFR in September, the seller took 50 days to execute the closing documents and all the while my $ had been wired and I was worried about 2021 pts.  I also was concerned the seller may rescind the contract because the prices had increased over that period of time.  Can they do that? The closing was today, but my point banking window is Nov. 30th, so not looking good.
> 
> Lessons learned.  (1) ask for CY MF (2) wait to wire funds (3) buyer is at the mercy of the seller and Disney
> 
> Looking forward to my first DVC trip in May with my SSR points!


Thanks for joining us! Never too late to post the details even though it is closed!

You are likely going to be close to 11/30.  As soon as you get the welcome home email I would call Member Services.

Also, while i have heard it can be hit or miss, I think most cast members I’ve spoken with are good people. IMHO if you are genuine with them and you have done everything you could have to get it banked by 11/30. It is possible (but never guaranteed) they they can make some magic happen.

Good luck, let us know what happens, and keep posting with us!


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> AKV Value and Standard rooms make your points go veeeeeery far.



I have to say, I’ve never really thought about the value and standard rooms as a reason to own at AKL. Thank god we have been blessed to be able to afford it and are typically willing to spend more points for bigger and nicer accommodations. For example, we are going to AKL this spring and staying in a 2BR SV.

Should I reconsider in the future and be looking harder to book those less expensive rooms?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> I have to say, I’ve never really thought about the value and standard rooms as a reason to own at AKL. Thank god we have been blessed to be able to afford it and are typically willing to spend more points for bigger and nicer accommodations. For example, we are going to AKL this spring and staying in a 2BR SV.
> 
> Should I reconsider in the future and be looking harder to book those less expensive rooms?


I consider some view upgrades very much worth it, and others not at all. At Aulani, for example, Ocean View is expensive but worth it, while Pool View is a horrible value.

In a handful of stays at Animal Kingdom Lodge, I've always been successful getting a partially obstructed savanna view that's categorized as a standard view because part of the balcony is behind a pole or something like that. Obviously there's no guarantee of that, but to me it's worth a shot.

The value rooms are "value" because they're slightly smaller, not because the view sucks. I wouldn't try to push their capacity right up to 8 adults, but I think they're an amazing space for something like a family of 5 that just wants to get everyone in their own bed.


----------



## KStocker

KStocker---$135-$7,985.21-50-SSR-June-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-sent 10/4-passed 10/26 Account created 11/24  Points added  11/26


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I consider some view upgrades very much worth it, and others not at all. At Aulani, for example, Ocean View is expensive but worth it, while Pool View is a horrible value.
> 
> In a handful of stays at Animal Kingdom Lodge, I've always been successful getting a partially obstructed savanna view that's categorized as a standard view because part of the balcony is behind a pole or something like that. Obviously there's no guarantee of that, but to me it's worth a shot.
> 
> The value rooms are "value" because they're slightly smaller, not because the view sucks. I wouldn't try to push their capacity right up to 8 adults, but I think they're an amazing space for something like a family of 5 that just wants to get everyone in their own bed.


I don’t think using extra points for view is worth it. Those extra points can be used for longer vacation or standard rooms at a nicer resort.


----------



## Lorana

DKZB said:


> I have to say, I’ve never really thought about the value and standard rooms as a reason to own at AKL. Thank god we have been blessed to be able to afford it and are typically willing to spend more points for bigger and nicer accommodations. For example, we are going to AKL this spring and staying in a 2BR SV.
> 
> Should I reconsider in the future and be looking harder to book those less expensive rooms?


This is really a subjective question, as part of it matters as to what is important to you.

With value rooms, you still have a decent shot of getting a savanna room, and there’s a small chance with standard you might get one of those “secret” distant Savanna views.

While we’ve debated “stretching our points” with Standard views, part of what we love about the AKV is watching the animals. In particular *from our room.* Could I book standard view and go to one of the viewing areas? Sure. But there’s nothing quite like sitting with my cup of tea on the balcony of my room in early morning watching the animals wander about; that’s part of WHY I stay at AKV, so the view absolutely is worth it to me.

We stretch our points in other ways, usually through split stays, and do the first 1-2 nights in studios (especially as we tend to arrive after 9pm), book a 1BR instead of 2BR if it’s just the 4 of us, travel in cheaper point periods, or just go for a day or two less.


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> This is really a subjective question, as part of it matters as to what is important to you.
> 
> With value rooms, you still have a decent shot of getting a savanna room, and there’s a small chance with standard you might get one of those “secret” distant Savanna views.
> 
> While we’ve debated “stretching our points” with Standard views, part of what we love about the AKV is watching the animals. In particular *from our room.* Could I book standard view and go to one of the viewing areas? Sure. But there’s nothing quite like sitting with my cup of tea on the balcony of my room in early morning watching the animals wander about; that’s part of WHY I stay at AKV, so the view absolutely is worth it to me.
> 
> We stretch our points in other ways, usually through split stays, and do the first 1-2 nights in studios (especially as we tend to arrive after 9pm), book a 1BR instead of 2BR if it’s just the 4 of us, travel in cheaper point periods, or just go for a day or two less.



Can't agree more. I tend to agree with Cap's assessment and comparison that "Pool View" is probably not worth it while "Ocean View" most likely is.  that is a very personal call. I would rather know that I will get that Savannah View and just plan for it by buying more points. Going along those lines, has anyone had experiences with the Club Level rooms? They seem to be booked up at the 7 month mark so people must like them!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I don’t think using extra points for view is worth it.


In general I agree, and that was my main original point.  Animal Kingdom Lodge is the resort that gives you the biggest "discount" for booking lower-tier room categories, but you really need to own there to have reliable access to them.

Though I'll say, AKL Savanna and Aulani Ocean are the two rooms I consider "special."  Grand Cali Theme Park View (only available on cash reservations) also fits into that category.



Chia1974 said:


> Those extra points can be used for longer vacation or standard rooms at a nicer resort.


I find that "nicer" with DVC basically comes down to "resort that has been refurbished most recently."  In 2021, Saratoga Springs is "nicer" than Beach Club, as far as I'm concerned.  Obviously, this doesn't correspond to points charts very much.



Lorana said:


> This is really a subjective question, as part of it matters as to what is important to you.
> 
> With value rooms, you still have a decent shot of getting a savanna room, and there’s a small chance with standard you might get one of those “secret” distant Savanna views.
> 
> While we’ve debated “stretching our points” with Standard views, part of what we love about the AKV is watching the animals. In particular *from our room.* Could I book standard view and go to one of the viewing areas? Sure. But there’s nothing quite like sitting with my cup of tea on the balcony of my room in early morning watching the animals wander about; that’s part of WHY I stay at AKV, so the view absolutely is worth it to me.
> 
> We stretch our points in other ways, usually through split stays, and do the first 1-2 nights in studios (especially as we tend to arrive after 9pm), book a 1BR instead of 2BR if it’s just the 4 of us, travel in cheaper point periods, or just go for a day or two less.


To echo the "it depends" angle... I don't think I've ever spent more than 10 minutes on a Walt Disney World balcony.  Aulani, yep.  Hilton Head, yep.  But never WDW.  We love love love AKL but for us it's the lobby and the food, so we prioritize Jambo.  We also feel strongly that 8 nights is the perfect length of trip for us, and we hate split stays, so more often than not we sacrifice all of our room preferences to be able to get one single room for 8 nights through.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Chia1974 said:


> I don’t think using extra points for view is worth it. Those extra points can be used for longer vacation or standard rooms at a nicer resort.


Respectfully, disagree.  Those views are exactly why we stay there.  Then again, for us, there is no 'nicer resort', so we're a bit biased.  The points to have a savanna view and enjoy breakfast with the animals is one of the top reasons we bought (and bought some more!) and have stayed at AKV.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

thanxfornoticin said:


> Then again, for us, there is no 'nicer resort', so we're a bit biased.


For me, considering all United States Disney resorts (including non-DVC), it goes:

1. Aulani
*Big Gap*
2. Grand Cal
3. Animal Kingdom Lodge
4. Polynesian
5. Disneyland Hotel
*Big Gap*
6. Wilderness Lodge (incl. BRV/CCV)
*Big Gap*
Everything Else


----------



## thanxfornoticin

CaptainAmerica said:


> For me, considering all United States Disney resorts (including non-DVC), it goes:
> 
> 1. Aulani
> *Big Gap*
> 2. Grand Cal
> 3. Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 4. Polynesian
> 5. Disneyland Hotel
> *Big Gap*
> 6. Wilderness Lodge (incl. BRV/CCV)
> *Big Gap*
> Everything Else


AKV and Grand Cali are 1A and 1B for us - had to cancel Aulani last year for obvious reasons, but hoping to add that as 1C when we try it again (for our first time) next year!  Or, perhaps as you've said, that will be the new #1!  Thanks.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Question, please.  There is a lot of great information out here about resales and ROFR.  But weeding through can be difficult!  My question is do we have a sense of where Disney has been standing on BCV resales, and perhaps what cost threshold they seem to be taking the contracts?  I know it can be unpredictable, but wondering what folks might be seeing for that resort.  Thanks.


----------



## Adg0428

thanxfornoticin said:


> Question, please.  There is a lot of great information out here about resales and ROFR.  But weeding through can be difficult!  My question is do we have a sense of where Disney has been standing on BCV resales, and perhaps what cost threshold they seem to be taking the contracts?  I know it can be unpredictable, but wondering what folks might be seeing for that resort.  Thanks.


On the first page it shows what prices have been taken. You could also go back to the previous ROFR thread too


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> This is really a subjective question, as part of it matters as to what is important to you.
> 
> With value rooms, you still have a decent shot of getting a savanna room, and there’s a small chance with standard you might get one of those “secret” distant Savanna views.
> 
> While we’ve debated “stretching our points” with Standard views, part of what we love about the AKV is watching the animals. In particular *from our room.* Could I book standard view and go to one of the viewing areas? Sure. But there’s nothing quite like sitting with my cup of tea on the balcony of my room in early morning watching the animals wander about; that’s part of WHY I stay at AKV, so the view absolutely is worth it to me.
> 
> We stretch our points in other ways, usually through split stays, and do the first 1-2 nights in studios (especially as we tend to arrive after 9pm), book a 1BR instead of 2BR if it’s just the 4 of us, travel in cheaper point periods, or just go for a day or two less.


How about view categories at BLT? As a recent owner, I’m debating if SV rooms are the way to go since it’s the most booked out at 11 months. I understand the points savings but we stayed in a LV 1BR and the view was so serene. But as an owner, I feel compelled to take advantage of the 11 month window and get the SV rooms to save points (esp in the 2BR category) because LV rooms are a plenty. Thoughts?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Adg0428 said:


> On the first page it shows what prices have been taken. You could also go back to the previous ROFR thread too


Thank you.  I'm a bit new to the thread, but now I understand what to look for since you pointed me the correct direction.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I find that "nicer" with DVC basically comes down to "resort that has been refurbished most recently." In 2021, Saratoga Springs is "nicer" than Beach Club, as far as I'm concerned. Obviously, this doesn't correspond to points charts very much.


BCV is still selling at a crazy high prices(resale and direct) for 2042.  It doesn’t do anything for me except for the location. However I love BWV, it actually has nice Boardwalk view rooms for same amount of points as BCV no view. I bought BWV mainly for heavy Epcot and HS days, standard studio with low points is what I want.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> How about view categories at BLT? As a recent owner, I’m debating if SV rooms are the way to go since it’s the most booked out at 11 months. I understand the points savings but we stayed in a LV 1BR and the view was so serene. But as an owner, I feel compelled to take advantage of the 11 month window and get the SV rooms to save points (esp in the 2BR category) because LV rooms are a plenty. Thoughts?


I’d probably do it for Happily Ever After but not for Enchantment. We watch Enchantment from the elevator waiting area at BLT on the 15th floor with no extra points needed. Lol


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Chia1974 said:


> BCV is still selling at a crazy high prices(resale and direct) for 2042.  It doesn’t do anything for me except for the location. However I love BWV, it actually has nice Boardwalk view rooms for same amount of points as BCV no view. I bought BWV mainly for heavy Epcot and HS days, standard studio with low points is what I want.


Isn't that part of the beauty of DVC, though?  Different strokes for different folks.  Heck, different likes at different points in our lives, even!  We like the option to stay at BCV during Arts Festival.  We also love the pool.  We've had some less than stellar experiences at BWV and won't stay there anymore - but that's our experience and choice.  Glad you found a home you love!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

thanxfornoticin said:


> Isn't that part of the beauty of DVC, though? Different strokes for different folks.


Nope.  Not for Beach Club people.

"Different strokes for different folks, but dunk on Beach Club owners every chance you get because those people be crazy."

See also: Riviera owners under the age of 65.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’d probably do it for Happily Ever After but not for Enchantment. We watch Enchantment from the elevator waiting area at BLT on the 15th floor with no extra points needed. Lol


I always wondered about the elevator waiting areas. Do they get crowded? Is there music piped in?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> BCV is still selling at a crazy high prices(resale and direct) for 2042.  It doesn’t do anything for me except for the location. However I love BWV, it actually has nice Boardwalk view rooms for same amount of points as BCV no view. I bought BWV mainly for heavy Epcot and HS days, standard studio with low points is what I want.


I prefer BCV over BWV but definitely easier to book a room at BWV. I’d love to buy BCV but the price is too steep.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I always wondered about the elevator waiting areas. Do they get crowded? Is there music piped in?


No music, it was just us and another family. We watched twice at the MK already. We decided we didn’t like the show and canceled reservation for California Grill.


----------



## princesscinderella

It’s crazy the buying spree Disney is on and all the resorts aren’t safe it seems.  I think they are taking advantage of no dues reimbursement for 2021 points right now.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Brokers are making a killing off you and I.... and Disney!
> 
> Bummer.


We should get at least a free dole whip


----------



## E2ME2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I prefer BCV over BWV but definitely easier to book a room at BWV. I’d love to buy BCV but the price is too steep.


I'm hoping this is BCV's last hoorah before the Fall (& I mean the fall in price) 
I picked up a small BCV in the  Mid-COVID timeframe for $140/Pt, and was hoping to add on another similar purchase, prior to the sudden rise in BCV-resale & the attack of the ROFR-Monster.  I will have to remain patient until such time as those prices slope back down into the $140 neighborhood again.  We like BWV also, but BCV is our preference, with EPCOT access, SAB-Pool, and Beaches&Cream setting it apart from BWV.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

E2ME2 said:


> Beaches&Cream


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


>


LOL! Honestly, I think it’s mostly hype too. The food is good but not that good. And the kitchen sink is ridiculously gluttonous and supports Disney CFO‘s comment about portion size and waistlines. But overall, its a fun place to eat while swimming at SAB.


----------



## rubybutt

CaptainAmerica said:


> Nope.  Not for Beach Club people.
> 
> "Different strokes for different folks, but dunk on Beach Club owners every chance you get because those people be crazy."
> 
> See also: Riviera owners under the age of 65.


Hey.  Leave RIV out of this.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

E2ME2 said:


> I'm hoping this is BCV's last hoorah before the Fall (& I mean the fall in price)
> I picked up a small BCV in the  Mid-COVID timeframe for $140/Pt, and was hoping to add on another similar purchase, prior to the sudden rise in BCV-resale & the attack of the ROFR-Monster.  I will have to remain patient until such time as those prices slope back down into the $140 neighborhood again.  We like BWV also, but BCV is our preference, with EPCOT access, SAB-Pool, and Beaches&Cream setting it apart from BWV.


I honestly don’t see a fall coming for another 10 years. I’d consider buying now if it wasn’t consistently listed for $160+. It’s crazy.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> No music, it was just us and another family. We watched twice at the MK already. We decided we didn’t like the show and canceled reservation for California Grill.


That bad huh? I guess I don’t know what I’m missing. I tried watching Happily Ever After back in August in the park but couldn’t handle the massive crowd during the height of the Delta pandemic. Watching it from the Contemporary walkway was alright but not the same. I’ll definitely will haveto try the elevator waiting area, at least until TOTW opens back up.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> But overall, its a fun place to eat while swimming at SAB.


Except that you need to make your reservations at 67 days out and God forbid you have a party of 5.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Except that you need to make your reservations at 67 days out and God forbid you have a party of 5.


Sure, but isn’t that the case for most Disney restaurants these days?


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

If you were to buy Riviera direct and decide one year to rent those points out are they valid for any resort or just Riviera?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

StacyLovesDisney said:


> If you were to buy Riviera direct and decide one year to rent those points out are they valid for any resort or just Riviera?


Any resort.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

CaptainAmerica said:


> Any resort.


Thanks


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> That bad huh? I guess I don’t know what I’m missing. I tried watching Happily Ever After back in August in the park but couldn’t handle the massive crowd during the height of the Delta pandemic. Watching it from the Contemporary walkway was alright but not the same. I’ll definitely will haveto try the elevator waiting area, at least until TOTW opens back up.


We really tried to love it as we love everything Disney. We watched in front of the castle and on Main Street to see the different projections, once by the elevator waiting area and once in the BLT parking lot. Still meh! TOTW is ever going to open???


----------



## MickeyMice

HIRyeDVC said:


> I honestly don’t see a fall coming for another 10 years. I’d consider buying now if it wasn’t consistently listed for $160+. It’s crazy.


I don't feel awesome about my $152 BCV getting thru ROFR


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MickeyMice said:


> I don't feel awesome about my $152 BCV getting thru ROFR


Why? How many points was it?


----------



## Clarabelle1987

Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17

We are so excited!


----------



## gskywalker

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17
> 
> We are so excited!


Yay congrats.  At least one contract,  that isn't intl, passed.   Right about now I had begun to wonder whether was just going to take everything


----------



## Billybob131

Hi all, after having our first go at resale taken by Disney we tried again with success.  We have a trip planed to Hawaii in May so hoping this will close relatively quickly to secure a room.

billybob131 - $165-$26,400-160-BLT-Dec -320/21, 160/22 - Sent 11/1, passed 11/17

Excited to have passed and joining the DVC world.  Thanks for everyone that has shared their thoughts and experiences as it has really helped our family of 5 push to own!  can't wait for May to come.


----------



## Clarabelle1987

gskywalker said:


> Yay congrats.  At least one contract,  that isn't intl, passed.   Right about now I had begun to wonder whether was just going to take everything


Thank you. I was a little nervous when they announced the direct incentives for BWV.


----------



## MickeyMice

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why? How many points was it?


$152x200 points, loaded beginning Aug 2022. just seems low compared to the going rates at BCV, but maybe not too many have been taken there.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MickeyMice said:


> $152x200 points, loaded beginning Aug 2022. just seems low compared to the going rates at BCV, but maybe not too many have been taken there.


I understand your anxiety but I think you’re good. Disney rarely takes back BCV. Kinda like VGC.


----------



## Sandisw

thanxfornoticin said:


> Respectfully, disagree.  Those views are exactly why we stay there.  Then again, for us, there is no 'nicer resort', so we're a bit biased.  The points to have a savanna view and enjoy breakfast with the animals is one of the top reasons we bought (and bought some more!) and have stayed at AKV.



And it goes to why many of us have different resorts that are our favorites

To me, RIV and VGF are worth every extra point to stay there but would not ever choose AKV for myself.

It think it’s what makes DVC such a great product because it really does have something for everyone and so many options for different priorities, including ways to stretch points!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> To me, RIV and VGF are worth every extra point to stay there but would not ever choose AKV for myself.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


>



Don't be sad. I leave all those rooms for those who love it!!!!


----------



## perchy

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15
> 
> Cant Stop.  Wont Stop.



Do you have the money lying around in case one comes through? Or worry about that when a contract passes ROFR? lol


----------



## CaptainAmerica

perchy said:


> Do you have the money lying around in case one comes through? Or worry about that when a contract passes ROFR? lol


We're all fabulously wealthy here in the ROFR thread.  See also: the Aulani forum.



Don't ask about the DCL people... we don't talk to them.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

perchy said:


> Do you have the money lying around in case one comes through? Or worry about that when a contract passes ROFR? lol



Yes.  Its currently sitting in Disney stock.  This is my diversification strategy.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2, passed 11/17

Woo hoo!

Paid a premium, but it looks like I saved myself some additional work and stress given how many contracts Disney is snagging. They've taken 2 larger BRV contracts (160, 220 points) in the last few days at $121, so I was pretty hopeful it would pass, but you never know...


----------



## evaplo

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17*

Not expecting this to pass given recent ROFRs on CCV (and the seller paying half of the 2022 dues), but maybe I'll have a Christmas surprise.  ;-)


----------



## DonMacGregor

evaplo said:


> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17


Today is a good day for 11/2 submittsls!


----------



## macman123

HIRyeDVC said:


> I can’t believe Disney will turn that around and sell it for $245pp. It’s like printing money!



Well its no different from VGF2. It cost $x million to refurb and they will get x10 that back via DVC point sales.


----------



## WxKristin

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17*
> 
> Not expecting this to pass given recent ROFRs on CCV (and the seller paying half of the 2022 dues), but maybe I'll have a Christmas surprise.  ;-)



I'm one day ahead of you at that same price point for CCV and seller paying 21 dues.  Best wishes to us both.


----------



## gskywalker

evaplo said:


> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17


The other BLT contract($165) I understood going though.   But I would not have thought this one would go through.   Big congrats


----------



## E2ME2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I understand your anxiety but I think you’re good. Disney rarely takes back BCV. Kinda like VGC.


They've taken several BCV contracts lately. - first time in over a year that BCV made the taken list.


----------



## E2ME2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I honestly don’t see a fall coming for another 10 years. I’d consider buying now if it wasn’t consistently listed for $160+. It’s crazy.


I'm thinking there might be a dip in all DVC Resale come 2022-2023, depending upon post-COVID inflation and continued supply chain issues ??? But that's 50% Speculation & 50% Wishful Thinking


----------



## gskywalker

Billybob131 said:


> Hi all, after having our first go at resale taken by Disney we tried again with success.  We have a trip planed to Hawaii in May so hoping this will close relatively quickly to secure a room.
> 
> billybob131 - $165-$26,400-160-BLT-Dec -320/21, 160/22 - Sent 11/1, passed 11/17
> 
> Excited to have passed and joining the DVC world.  Thanks for everyone that has shared their thoughts and experiences as it has really helped our family of 5 push to own!  can't wait for May to come.


Congrats.   You're contract going through made me feel "ahhhh at least disney isn't taking every contract"  mine is a bit better priced but I honestly worried they were going I take every contract for BLT up to $170


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> I understand your anxiety but I think you’re good. Disney rarely takes back BCV. Kinda like VGC.


They’ve taken three or four from this thread alone in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> They’ve taken three or four from this thread alone in the past couple of weeks.


really? at what price point? I missed it and the front page hasn't been updated yet.  I can't recall the last time Disney bought back BCV.  Perhaps they ARE buying back everything!


----------



## Billybob131

Managed to get another one at a premium.  
SSR Dec $133-300 600/21 300/22.   Sent 11/3 passed 11/17


----------



## evaplo

gskywalker said:


> The other BLT contract($165) I understood going though.   But I would not have thought this one would go through.   Big congrats



I didn’t think it would go through either!!!! Now I’m off to buy some lottery tickets….


----------



## Drewski77

Billybob131 said:


> Managed to get another one at a premium.
> SSR Dec $133-300 600/21 300/22.   Sent 11/3 passed 11/17



The way things are going, today’s premium is tomorrow’s bargain. 

Especially with double points in 21, congrats!


----------



## wilkydelts

Billybob131 said:


> Managed to get another one at a premium.
> SSR Dec $133-300 600/21 300/22.   Sent 11/3 passed 11/17



Congrats. When I paid $130 (on 10/18/21) for 300 at SSR with 600 coming in Mar 22, I asked what people thought and everyone thought I paid to much. Now I believe I am well ahead of the curve because mine passed and prices are going up and I do not have to keep playing the game.


----------



## perchy

wilkydelts said:


> Congrats. When I paid $130 (on 10/18/21) for 300 with 600 coming in Mar 22, I asked what people thought and everyone thought I paid to much. Now I believe I am well ahead of the curve because mine passed and prices are going up and I do not have to keep playing the game.



Exactly. What seems like a premium in one moment seems to be a great deal in just a few short months. Like my $125 OKW that still hasn't closed.... (international seller, but still.)


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18

I canceled my first resale offer once I educated myself about use year and other things. This one suits me perfectly I think.


----------



## wilkydelts

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18
> 
> I canceled my first resale offer once I educated myself about use year and other things. This one suits me perfectly I think.



Good luck I think you are right at the borderline of the new SSR price points for 100-150 point contracts.


----------



## pianomanzano

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18
> 
> I canceled my first resale offer once I educated myself about use year and other things. This one suits me perfectly I think.


Nice! I wish I had done something like that, got a Dec UY when most of our travel may be in the Fall. Was more focused on the deal-hunting at the time (ended up with a loaded $120pp SSR contract) Oh well, that's what addonitis is for!


----------



## Pnyc1969

Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18

Great news and very fast! Thanks, Disney!


----------



## KPeterso

Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18

So on to looking for another contract...


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> So on to looking for another contract...


bummer.. fast turnaround though


----------



## gskywalker

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> So on to looking for another contract...


Such a small difference from the contract at $135, as mentioned at least it was quick


----------



## Pnyc1969

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> So on to looking for another contract...


So sorry to hear. I lost my previous contract to ROFR. It's seemingly random. My plan was to pivot to Riviera if my follow up contract didn't go through, and I'm planning on a Riv add on now. With the restrictions, matching UY isn't that important. Maybe something for you to consider. Good luck on your next step.


----------



## Pnyc1969

gskywalker said:


> Such a small difference from the contract at $135, as mentioned at least it was quick


There's so many possible triggers. My last contract was $127. It was taken, but others at slightly less were not taken. It might have been the physical unit the points were pegged to, the UY or the number of points. I have heard there are often waitlist clients that your contract may match precisely.


----------



## KPeterso

Pnyc1969 said:


> So sorry to hear. I lost my previous contract to ROFR. It's seemingly random. My plan was to pivot to Riviera if my follow up contract didn't go through, and I'm planning on a Riv add on now. With the restrictions, matching UY isn't that important. Maybe something for you to consider. Good luck on your next step.



This would actually be my 6th contract. I have 4 December UY and 1 Feb UY. I would prefer to have another December UY to not have to transfer points around too much amongst myself. These points are mostly so I can go up to a 1 bedroom for my longer trip each year (that's what I get for booking one this year with my Covid surplus of points - My mom loved it so much she thinks we should get one always now). I am not super interested in Riviera, but I might consider VGF2 (and am definitely considering DLT since I am west coast). I am not in a super huge rush as I will book in Feb for Sept and still banked a lot of 2020 points into 2021 so probably can get the 1 bedroom for almost the whole stay with that I have.


----------



## Pnyc1969

KPeterso said:


> This would actually be my 6th contract. I have 4 December UY and 1 Feb UY. I would prefer to have another December UY to not have to transfer points around too much amongst myself. These points are mostly so I can go up to a 1 bedroom for my longer trip each year (that's what I get for booking one this year with my Covid surplus of points - My mom loved it so much she thinks we should get one always now). I am not super interested in Riviera, but I might consider VGF2 (and am definitely considering DLT since I am west coast). I am not in a super huge rush as I will book in Feb for Sept and still banked a lot of 2020 points into 2021 so probably can get the 1 bedroom for almost the whole stay with that I have.


Oh wow, you're doing fine! This is my first contract and I just got the waiver news today, so I'm very excited. DLT will be a boon for west coast fans. It must be irksome to be so close to DLC but have to schlep to Florida to take advantage of DVC. I'm lucky to live in New York and part time in Fort Lauderdale. WDW is only a three-hour drive for me. I think I'll be going to WDW several times a year going forward. Enjoy those luscious banked points!


----------



## Texndahlin

Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International- sent 11/2

Passed!!! 11/18


----------



## KPeterso

Pnyc1969 said:


> Oh wow, you're doing fine! This is my first contract and I just got the waiver news today, so I'm very excited. DLT will be a boon for west coast fans. It must be irksome to be so close to DLC but have to schlep to Florida to take advantage of DVC. I'm lucky to live in New York and part time in Fort Lauderdale. WDW is only a three-hour drive for me. I think I'll be going to WDW several times a year going forward. Enjoy those luscious banked points!



Yeah - I mean I want more points, but with studios can definitely get by with what I have. I am lucky though as 2 of the contracts are 50 points each at VGC so I do get a couple VGC stays a year on those (and occasionally have picked up some via waitlist with my other points). These really are just for those mini staycations as I seriously live 20 minutes from Disneyland. But going to WDW is a true vacation for me (resort, dining out, relaxing... And not having to stop at Target, CVS, or Ralphs on my way home at the end of a day), so I don't think of it as schlepping across country. I generally get to WDW twice a year (March for a week solo to meet up with friends and September for almost 2 weeks with my Mom (and sometimes running into friends there)).


----------



## sahmoffour

sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, passed 11/18


----------



## mbroc

mbroc---$114-$11954-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 17/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/18


----------



## JGINPL

See a lot of BRVs are starting to get taken.  I cannot remember the last few years seeing this many not making it through ROFR


----------



## mbroc

JGINPL said:


> See a lot of BRVs are starting to get taken.  I cannot remember the last few years seeing this many not making it through ROFR


Yes, I started to get really nervous last week when I saw some taken.  I had a feeling they would start doing this to BRV.  One of the reasons why I tried to buy it in the first place is that the perceived value / popularity will likely increase even more so especially after the 2022 reno similar to SSR (notwithstanding the shorter term contract).  Oh well, onto the next.


----------



## Lorana

JGINPL said:


> See a lot of BRVs are starting to get taken.  I cannot remember the last few years seeing this many not making it through ROFR


Maybe the next incentives will be for BRV…


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> So on to looking for another contract...



So already have a contract for the next one. Will post the details once I know it goes to ROFR.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> Maybe the next incentives will be for BRV…


When BRV gets its refurb, it will become more popular that CCV IMO


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> When BRV gets its refurb, it will become more popular that CCV IMO



For the rooms, definitely. But with a 2042 expiration I’m not sure it will be popular in resale.


----------



## jberndt10

Pnyc1969 said:


> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18
> 
> Great news and very fast! Thanks, Disney!


Ooooow very similar to mine, just a different use year. i hope it passes


----------



## DKZB

So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2. 

What would you do?


----------



## Royal Consort

DKZB said:


> So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2.
> 
> What would you do?



Well... the price on VGF2 won't be $165. So....


----------



## Chia1974

Royal Consort said:


> Well... the price on VGF2 won't be $165. So....


BTW, my DVC guide called VGF2 “GLFO”. I can’t figure out what that is.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Chia1974 said:


> BTW, my DVC guide called VGF2 “GLFO”. I can’t figure out what that is.



Maybe it's just transposed letters. GFLO makes far more sense.


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2.
> 
> What would you do?


Unless you want more direct points. Otherwise go for it and sell one of your contract.


----------



## Chia1974

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Maybe it's just transposed letters. GFLO makes far more sense.


I copied and pasted what he wrote. Lol


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Chia1974 said:


> I copied and pasted what he wrote. Lol



I get that part. I'm wondering if the _guide _transposed the F and L while typing.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DKZB said:


> So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2.
> 
> What would you do?


That is a great price for VGF. I foresee VGF2 being priced at $250pp.


----------



## Adg0428

Deleted


----------



## Nick_will

nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19

Super fast!  

nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/16

I know the resale restrictions but thought this was just too good of a price.


----------



## JGINPL

Nick_will said:


> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> Super fast!
> 
> nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/16
> 
> I know the resale restrictions but thought this was just too good of a price.


Great price on that Riviera!!


----------



## Ruttangel

Nick_will said:


> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> Super fast!
> 
> nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/16
> 
> I know the resale restrictions but thought this was just too good of a price.


Nice one, especially as this live auction finished at $141 and still reserve not met!
https://dvcresaleauctions.com/auction-details/?auction_id=36


----------



## kandlsutton

DKZB said:


> So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2.
> 
> What would you do?


Had the same question a few months ago. Got a small 55 point VGF for $175 and wasn’t loaded. I would go for it because as PP commented, direct points won’t be at $165, even with incentives IMO, unless it’s a LARGE contract. If you want the flexibility to book at RIV, I would wait and see where direct prices start.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ruttangel said:


> Nice one, especially as this live auction finished at $141 and still reserve not met!
> https://dvcresaleauctions.com/auction-details/?auction_id=36


I never knew about this resale auction site. thanks! Btw, Riviera resale should be selling around $120pp IMO because of the resale restriction. I guess people value it higher.


----------



## DKZB

kandlsutton said:


> Had the same question a few months ago. Got a small 55 point VGF for $175 and wasn’t loaded. I would go for it because as PP commented, direct points won’t be at $165, even with incentives IMO, unless it’s a LARGE contract. If you want the flexibility to book at RIV, I would wait and see where direct prices start.



My other 1/2 doesn't think we need it so I am sure that factors in. Im really torn! I know it won't be $165 but i have no direct points so we considered adding 150 direct for Blue card and to use at RIV even though it will be more $$. I know that is probably not rational since I have friends with direct points whom I can trade if I really want to book RIV and how much will I really save with the blue card?


----------



## DKZB

HIRyeDVC said:


> I never knew about this resale auction site. thanks! Btw, Riviera resale should be selling around $120pp IMO because of the resale restriction. I guess people value it higher.



Interesting. Never heard of that site


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I never knew about this resale auction site. thanks! Btw, Riviera resale should be selling around $120pp IMO because of the resale restriction. I guess people value it higher.



I agree.The problem with RIV resales today is that many Sellers can’t take much less than $140 because they are mortgaged. I’ve had multiple Brokers tell me this.


----------



## JETSDAD

Looks to just be another option offered by an existing broker.  With the reserves I'm guessing that there won't really be any deals to be had but you never know. Should be interesting to watch anyways!


----------



## DonMacGregor

JETSDAD said:


> Looks to just be another option offered by an existing broker.  With the reserves I'm guessing that there won't really be any deals to be had but you never know. Should be interesting to watch anyways!


Seems like it could be a waste of time. Depending on where the reserve is set, you could spend days bidding on a contract that either never meets its reserve, or closes at a price point at or below current ROFR. Then, after “winning” on the auction, you get to wait another 2 or 3 weeks to “lose” at ROFR.

If you meet the reserve, win the auction, and end up at a price point high enough to clear ROFR, what have you gained over the normal process?


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> I never knew about this resale auction site. thanks! Btw, Riviera resale should be selling around $120pp IMO because of the resale restriction. I guess people value it higher.


Yeah, completely agree....it's definitely got some ambitious listings out there


----------



## Ruttangel

DonMacGregor said:


> Seems like it could be a waste of time. Depending on where the reserve is set, you could spend days bidding on a contract that either never meets its reserve, or closes at a price point at or below current ROFR. Then, after “winning” on the auction, you get to wait another 2 or 3 weeks to “lose” at ROFR.
> 
> If you meet the reserve, win the auction, and end up at a price point high enough to clear ROFR, what have you gained over the normal process?


Exactly, there was a 25 BCV contract last week that finished at $196 and still said reserve not met!!


----------



## JETSDAD

DonMacGregor said:


> Seems like it could be a waste of time. Depending on where the reserve is set, you could spend days bidding on a contract that either never meets its reserve, or closes at a price point at or below current ROFR. Then, after “winning” on the auction, you get to wait another 2 or 3 weeks to “lose” at ROFR.
> 
> If you meet the reserve, win the auction, and end up at a price point high enough to clear ROFR, what have you gained over the normal process?


I mean I kind of like the idea of it if handled well.  If the listings were essentially posted at the seller's bottomline with no reserve and everyone knew it would sell no matter what then it could actually be a more transparent method of selling even if the prices end up being similar to other sales.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I agree.The problem with RIV resales today is that many Sellers can’t take much less than $140 because they are mortgaged. I’ve had multiple Brokers tell me this.


It’s unfortunate for those people underwater but it still shouldn’t be driving actual final prices. It’s the people still willing to pay $140-$150pp that is driving the market. I don‘t know why since Disney would never ROFR them back anyway.


----------



## Ginamarie

JGINPL said:


> See a lot of BRVs are starting to get taken.  I cannot remember the last few years seeing this many not making it through ROFR


I have to think with the refurb coming, they’re expecting to sell more points there. I wouldn’t be surprised if we start seeing more information about the refurb soon.


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> So I’m close to a deal on another VGF contract. $165 pp with full 2020 and 2021 points. I know it is taboo to talk about before you have a deal but I don’t really need more points. Part of me says, to go for it and part of me says to wait and see what the pricing is of VGF2.
> 
> What would you do?


That’s an amazing price and it may be RORFed but if you’re willing to tie up the down payment money to take a shot at at- worth doing it!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I have to think with the refurb coming, they’re expecting to sell more points there. I wouldn’t be surprised if we start seeing more information about the refurb soon.


My thoughts exactly. Once BRV gets its refurb, it will be a hot ticket, both for resale and booking at 7 months. BRV owners rejoice!


----------



## perchy

perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3 - passed 11/19!!


----------



## perchy

HIRyeDVC said:


> My thoughts exactly. Once BRV gets its refurb, it will be a hot ticket, both for resale and booking at 7 months. BRV owners rejoice!



What is BRV and CCV direct now? Without incentives....


----------



## Ruttangel

perchy said:


> What is BRV and CCV direct now? Without incentives....


$190 BRV and $225 CCV, only CCV has current incentives


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ginamarie said:


> That’s an amazing price and it may be RORFed but if you’re willing to tie up the down payment money to take a shot at at- worth doing it!



I don't think they are buying back any VGF right now in anticipation of VGF2 sales starting soon.  Depending on the incentives offered, you may see a softening of VGF resale prices once VGF2 goes live.  My prediction is that they raise the price of VGF, and offer some deep incentives on VGF2 which brings it in line at around $220pp.  They had a waitlist of people willing to pay $245pp direct for VGF.  Not sure why they would price VGF2 much lower than that.


----------



## Sandisw

Nick_will said:


> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> Super fast!
> 
> nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/16
> 
> I know the resale restrictions but thought this was just too good of a price.



That is a great price for RIV! When you have other points to use elsewhere and want stays at RIV it does give the best of both world’s


----------



## KPeterso

Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19

total cost includes the estimated 2022 annual dues ($879.60) that I will owe on closing. Hopefully this will pass.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Fingers crossed! I’m tempted to put in similar for another contract that matches my August use year…. I haven’t even closed on my first contract!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19
> 
> total cost includes the estimated 2022 annual dues ($879.60) that I will owe on closing. Hopefully this will pass.


Fingers crossed! I’m tempted to put in similar for another contract that matches my August use year…. I haven’t even closed on my first contract!


----------



## KPeterso

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Fingers crossed! I’m tempted to put in similar for another contract that matches my August use year…. I haven’t even closed on my first contract!



Addonitis is very real. This is contract #6 for me (1 SSR, 2 VGC, and 2 AKV). I really just need more points for my longer trips staying in 1 bedrooms with my Mom. I tell myself that this should be it except for maybe DLT, but who am I really kidding?


----------



## Ginamarie

KPeterso said:


> Addonitis is very real. This is contract #6 for me (1 SSR, 2 VGC, and 2 AKV). I really just need more points for my longer trips staying in 1 bedrooms with my Mom. I tell myself that this should be it except for maybe DLT, but who am I really kidding?


There are never enough points!!


----------



## JKitch

JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5, passed 11/19

Not a great price but really need those banked points.


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/19*

Wow!  That was fast!  Maybe it means I did pay too high, and DVC was like "no way we want that one," lol.  Still it's nicely loaded, so I'm happy!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/19*
> 
> Wow!  That was fast!  Maybe it means I did pay too high, and DVC was like "no way we want that one," lol.  Still it's nicely loaded, so I'm happy!


Congratulations my DVC mentor! haha. That is the fastest ROFR waiver I've EVER seen. What a nice little thanksgiving gift!


----------



## rubybutt

Nick_will said:


> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> Super fast!
> 
> nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/16
> 
> I know the resale restrictions but thought this was just too good of a price.



Now we know who bought that contract!  LOL


----------



## hclegg

Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4, passed 11/18


----------



## Nick_will

rubybutt said:


> Now we know who bought that contract!  LOL


This one was on Fidelity that was originally at $140 PPP.


----------



## Missa1227

Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19

So excited!!! Can't believe the turn around this time!  So glad I changed it up from the 3 AKL buybacks, even though it's paying more for less.  We love Beach Club!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Missa1227 said:


> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19
> 
> So excited!!! Can't believe the turn around this time!  So glad I changed it up from the 3 AKL buybacks, even though it's paying more for less.  We love Beach Club!


congratulations! that is a perfect sized BCV contract IMO. I need me some BCV too!


----------



## DKZB

I am nervous but we decided to move forward. I will post the details once its official.

Do we think the VGF resale prices will be negatively impacted by Disney starting to sell VGF2 Direct?
Disney rarely exercised ROFR on VGF so unless they price it below 225 i think the prices will continue to remain in the 175-185 range. Thoughts?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DKZB said:


> I am nervous but we decided to move forward. I will post the details once its official.
> 
> Do we think the VGF resale prices will be negatively impacted by Disney starting to sell VGF2 Direct?
> Disney rarely exercised ROFR on VGF so unless they price it below 225 i think the prices will continue to remain in the 175-185 range. Thoughts?


I think the real question here is where will Disney price VGF2. Before they pulled it off the sites, VGF was priced at $250pp. Being that VGF is WDW's "flagship resort", I don't know how they can price VGF2 at prices below PVB, BLT, and BCV which cost $245pp? If VGF2 is priced with those other "prime" resorts, then I think VGF resale will remain in the 175-185 range. If they price it lower, I don't see how it WON'T impact current VGF resale prices.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> I am nervous but we decided to move forward. I will post the details once its official.
> 
> Do we think the VGF resale prices will be negatively impacted by Disney starting to sell VGF2 Direct?
> Disney rarely exercised ROFR on VGF so unless they price it below 225 i think the prices will continue to remain in the 175-185 range. Thoughts?



If you got VGF for under $170 and you plan to own it for more than 3 to 5 years... Take it and RUN!  Even if they price VGF2 at $190 to $200 with incentives (which I think it will be much higher), you are still ahead.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19


----------



## Drewski77

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19



Nice price, and I hope you end up with it and not Disney!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Drewski77 said:


> Nice price, and I hope you end up with it and not Disney!



we all know how this movie ends.


----------



## Drewski77

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> we all know how this movie ends.



They should at least send you a finders fee


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think the real question here is where will Disney price VGF2. Before they pulled it off the sites, VGF was priced at $250pp. Being that VGF is WDW's "flagship resort", I don't know how they can price VGF2 at prices below PVB, BLT, and BCV which cost $245pp? If VGF2 is priced with those other "prime" resorts, then I think VGF resale will remain in the 175-185 range. If they price it lower, I don't see how it WON'T impact current VGF resale prices.



Pricing for sold out resorts can be high because they don’t have a ton of points to sell. Pricing VGF too high and trying to sell about 2 million points won’t work.

So, I do think we will see some level of impact to start and that incentives will bring it down below those you mention.


----------



## Royal Consort

DKZB said:


> Do we think the VGF resale prices will be negatively impacted by Disney starting to sell VGF2 Direct?
> Thoughts?



Both yes and no. It all depends on the contract size. I think small resale VGF contracts will have to decrease in price. I want to add 50 points and there is an ideal contract available resale but it's priced at a non-negotiable $220. No way in hell would I be paying that type of price. It's been sitting there for months. Larger contracts I imagine will remain competitive and may return to pricing we saw in early-mid 2020.


----------



## pangyal

Updated, phew.

Sorry for the delay!

There are a couple of people I didn't add, though I would love to, so please go ahead and report using the tool on page 1


----------



## DonMacGregor

JGINPL said:


> See a lot of BRVs are starting to get taken.  I cannot remember the last few years seeing this many not making it through ROFR





mbroc said:


> Yes, I started to get really nervous last week when I saw some taken.  I had a feeling they would start doing this to BRV.  One of the reasons why I tried to buy it in the first place is that the perceived value / popularity will likely increase even more so especially after the 2022 reno similar to SSR (notwithstanding the shorter term contract).  Oh well, onto the next.



My little 30-pointer at $132 passed on Wednesday right after two big contracts (160 and 220) that were taken on Sunday and Tuesday at $121. 



> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14
> 
> JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16



I know I paid a bit of a premium, but $11 PP extra for a total of $330 more for such a small contract compared to a 200+ pointer takes some of the sting away. Plus, I really wanted more Feb UY points and just needed to add a few more on, so it was the perfect contract for me. I like the simplicity of having EVERYTHING on a single membership, so that is a premium I'm willing to pay for as well. Plus, BRV contracts don't pop up every day.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> That is a great price for VGF. I foresee VGF2 being priced at $250pp.


It’ll be less than $250.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I don't think they are buying back any VGF right now in anticipation of VGF2 sales starting soon.  Depending on the incentives offered, you may see a softening of VGF resale prices once VGF2 goes live.  My prediction is that they raise the price of VGF, and offer some deep incentives on VGF2 which brings it in line at around $220pp.  They had a waitlist of people willing to pay $245pp direct for VGF.  Not sure why they would price VGF2 much lower than that.


DVC will price VGF2 lower because it’s no longer a sold out resort, and they will have millions of points to sell to buyers who want studios, who won’t pay a price that high. I think you’re right that incentives will bring the price down to around $220.


----------



## jberndt10

Missa1227 said:


> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19
> 
> So excited!!! Can't believe the turn around this time!  So glad I changed it up from the 3 AKL buybacks, even though it's paying more for less.  We love Beach Club!


Gives me hope


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> Pricing for sold out resorts can be high because they don’t have a ton of points to sell. Pricing VGF too high and trying to sell about 2 million points won’t work.
> 
> So, I do think we will see some level of impact to start and that incentives will bring it down below those you mention.





Paul Stupin said:


> DVC will price VGF2 lower because it’s no longer a sold out resort, and they will have millions of points to sell to buyers who want studios, who won’t pay a price that high. I think you’re right that incentives will bring the price down to around $220.


I hope you both are right. Gives me a little hope that DLT will also be of reasonable price


----------



## Lorana

HIRyeDVC said:


> I hope you both are right. Gives me a little hope that DLT will also be of reasonable price


I honestly think incentives will make it below $200. There’s a psychological effect to $199 vs $200 - it’s why you’ll always find things priced $199.99 versus $200 - that Disney is likely well aware of, and even if the actual price is above $200, I feel that the 150-point incentive will at least price it to $199/point.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19

Very excited to get the good news and move forward.  Was a bit nervous Disney might grab it, but they didn't!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Paul Stupin said:


> DVC will price VGF2 lower because it’s no longer a sold out resort, and they will have millions of points to sell to buyers who want studios, who won’t pay a price that high. I think you’re right that incentives will bring the price down to around $220.



I over looked the point about having 2 Million points to sell.  Have to agree, with supply that high, prices should settle in that range possibly lower.  Should be interesting to see how much they try to get away with on price.


----------



## DKZB

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19



I would be shocked if this passes but I’m hoping for you!!


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> I honestly think incentives will make it below $200. There’s a psychological effect to $199 vs $200 - it’s why you’ll always find things priced $199.99 versus $200 - that Disney is likely well aware of, and even if the actual price is above $200, I feel that the 150-point incentive will at least price it to $199/point.



Honestly this is what I’m so concerned about with the deal at $165. It really is more points than I need and I wonder if it might be worth it to pick up 150 points direct at or around $200 that are not subject to the huge “sold out” increase, that don’t have the resale restrictions and can be used at RIV.

The more I talk about it, the more I lean towards backing out. While this was a great price in todays market, it’s probably not right for me.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> Honestly this is what I’m so concerned about with the deal at $165. It really is more points than I need and I wonder if it might be worth it to pick up 150 points direct at or around $200 that are not subject to the huge “sold out” increase, that don’t have the resale restrictions and can be used at RIV.
> 
> The more I talk about it, the more I lean towards backing out. While this was a great price in todays market, it’s probably not right for me.



Doea anyone recall what pricing Disney did when they did this exact thing at AKV with Jambo and Kidani?


----------



## JETSDAD

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Doea anyone recall what pricing Disney did when they did this exact thing at AKV with Jambo and Kidani?


They didn't do the same thing with AKV. That was sold as one resort all along.  It was officially sold out once both buildings were done and sold.  The closest we have is with SSR when they added the treehouses because it was officially sold out prior to the addition of that phase. They did reduce the price from the sold out pricing but I don't know the exact numbers (from what I can find I think it dropped from $104 to $95).


----------



## Lorana

JETSDAD said:


> They didn't do the same thing with AKV. That was sold as one resort all along.  It was officially sold out once both buildings were done and sold.  The closest we have is with SSR when they added the treehouses because it was officially sold out prior to the addition of that phase. They did reduce the price from the sold out pricing but I don't know the exact numbers (from what I can find I think it dropped from $104 to $95).


It was $104 per point when it sold out; and I do believe it was $95/point when it reopened sales for the Treehouse Villas. It was priced lower than ALV which was still in active sales, too.


----------



## DKZB

Wow. Less than 10% reduction. That says to me that those in the $225-230 range are probably right on the money.


----------



## Lorana

DKZB said:


> Wow. Less than 10% reduction. That says to me that those in the $225-230 range are probably right on the money.


Maybe. But that reduction was a more significant to total revenue given the lower prices. Also it dropped below the psychological barrier of $100 to below it. Also, at the time, AKV was $120 per point and still in active sales. I think there’s an argument it won’t be priced higher than RIV.


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> Maybe. But that reduction was a more significant to total revenue given the lower prices. Also it dropped below the psychological barrier of $100 to below it. Also, at the time, AKV was $120 per point and still in active sales. I think there’s an argument it won’t be priced higher than RIV.



I think they will likely have it priced higher than RIV if nothing more than to make RIV cheaper by comparison. I think there is a good argument to be made that they will position VGF as a “premium” choice and use RIV as a drop product.


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> Wow. Less than 10% reduction. That says to me that those in the $225-230 range are probably right on the money.



Not to mention they just raised the minimum in June from 125 to 150. That also gives them the room to lower and still keep the total cost for each new buyer higher.


----------



## motherof5

Congratulations to everyone that passed!


----------



## aprhj

Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just put in an offer on another BWV contract. Since it’s a full price offer, I’m hoping it gets accepted and it should pass ROFR (hopefully anyway).


----------



## LadybugsMum

Offer was accepted!! I'm getting 130 pts at BWV with AUG UY for $140/pp. Once it's submitted for ROFR, I'll post the official string.


----------



## MickeyMice

thanxfornoticin said:


> Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19
> 
> Very excited to get the good news and move forward.  Was a bit nervous Disney might grab it, but they didn't!


Congrats. I am waiting on a $152pp contract and you (and someone else recently) are giving me hope.


----------



## tripphuff

tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22

tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22


----------



## Huberp2824

Hoping this one passes!  Fingers crossed. 


huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22


----------



## mindymouse01

Mindymouse01---$175-$19185-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 11/12

Canceled Contract


----------



## UberClaire

UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22


----------



## DKZB

mindymouse01 said:


> Mindymouse01---$175-$19185-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 11/12
> 
> Canceled Contract


Interesting…. I was close to buying a 220 pt VGF contract at $165 with full 2020 and 2021 points. I balked at signing the contract and the seller decided to move on and take another offer. I hope for them they got more but with the uncertainty of VGF2, I think $165 plus Closing Costs was a few $$ more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## motherof5

LadybugsMum said:


> Offer was accepted!! I'm getting 130 pts at BWV with AUG UY for $140/pp. Once it's submitted for ROFR, I'll post the official string.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## motherof5

aprhj said:


> Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19


Good luck.  This is one of my home resorts.


----------



## LadybugsMum

LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23


----------



## disneyforsix

DKZB said:


> Interesting…. I was close to buying a 220 pt VGF contract at $165 with full 2020 and 2021 points. I balked at signing the contract and the seller decided to move on and take another offer. I hope for them they got more but with the uncertainty of VGF2, I think $165 plus Closing Costs was a few $$ more than I wanted to pay.


Just for clarity - the VGF2 contract expiration date will be the same as VGF, correct?  For me, that does play a part due to the price point.


----------



## tripphuff

tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23

Had one at a similar price point taken last month. We'll see!


----------



## DKZB

disneyforsix said:


> Just for clarity - the VGF2 contract expiration date will be the same as VGF, correct?  For me, that does play a part due to the price point.



That is my understanding since it will be part of the same Condo Association.


----------



## JGINPL

Slow week on ROFR, do they usually close the week of Thanksgiving?


----------



## Mellscar1

Mellscar—$160-$25845–150-CCV-FEB-150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 11/22

Hoping this goes thru- will be my first purchase!


----------



## gskywalker

Mellscar1 said:


> Mellscar—$160-$25845–150-CCV-FEB-150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 11/22
> 
> Hoping this goes thru- will be my first purchase!


Good luck.  That is pretty much identical to the contract I just lost($155 pp).  Disney was taking everything at CCV so we switched to one of the other resorts my wife and I loved, BLT.


----------



## MICKIMINI

JGINPL said:


> Slow week on ROFR, do they usually close the week of Thanksgiving?


I just called my contact before I read your post and that person is out until next week...


----------



## LadybugsMum

JGINPL said:


> Slow week on ROFR, do they usually close the week of Thanksgiving?


Usually they are only closed the actual holiday when it's a holiday week. Of course there may be some taking more vacation than just the holiday itself, but there's usually some CMs working the other days.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DKZB said:


> Interesting…. I was close to buying a 220 pt VGF contract at $165 with full 2020 and 2021 points. I balked at signing the contract and the seller decided to move on and take another offer. I hope for them they got more but with the uncertainty of VGF2, I think $165 plus Closing Costs was a few $$ more than I wanted to pay.


I’m waiting to buy VGF2 direct, but $165 or even $175 pp are both great deals, even if VGF2 is priced lower than what many anticipate.


----------



## gskywalker

Anyone else wondering whether Chapek "furloughed" the ROFR team last Friday so that he doesn't have to pay them for the holiday tomorrow?


----------



## sjdrr1313

sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"THE MORE YOU ARE IN A STATE OF GRATITUDE THE MORE YOU WILL ATTRACT THINGS TO BE GRATEFUL FOR." – WALT DISNEY


We at the DVC Resale Market are so grateful for all of your support and that this Thanksgiving week we get celebrate 113 new families on their DVC purchases, all ROFR's waived this past week!


THANK YOU for choosing the DVC Resale Market to be a part of your magical journey into becoming Disney Vacation Club members!  Stay safe and Happy Thanksgiving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





SMITH
HANNA
BENGE
CORNELL
ANDERSON
WARE
LICON
FITZGERALD
LOVELL
ETORE
DEMOLA
KILPATRICK
MARTIN
CARLSON
GRAVES
SAAVEDRA
MYERS
ABBOTT
KOCH
BIZE
POLIFRONE
HASEGAWA
HERRITY
LOVELL
LEWIS
COURTRIGHT
HINES
TUREK
CONOVER
WARD
YEB
MCKINNON
COVINO
CALLAHAN
WIRZ
CAPESTANY
SANDBERG
BUTCHER
MORISSETTE
YOUNG
MILLMAN
THEOBALD
MAHAN
BURNS
COMERFORD
LIBBY
FLANNAGAN
TOMASEK
SOUZA
DELP
RENNER
CHRISTENSEN
MINGARELLI
HOELLER
HERNANDEZ
HOWARD
O'DONNELL
COMEGNA
BLOCKER
CLAFFEY
CONWAY
BROOKS-MARK
ROY
LINDENBERGER
SINGLEY
GARCIA
TURNER
BRITTAIN
YOUNG
ROQUE
CLEGG
RAIMONDI
PARTAIN
MORETON
MOSER
MCCONNELL
BREWER
CABIBBO
CAHILL
FRYER
WILSON
WERNER
PHILLIPS
BOWERS
GILLIAM
SNOW
CULP
KELLEY
WLOCH
CRUMPLER
MATE
BONNER
CHANG
MANDELBERG
TUREK
BROOKOVER
BROWN
MARX
ANDREWS
BHASIN
OGEA
GOSHA
CATALINO
DRAKE
BORAJKIEWICZ
BURESH
MANGIO
NEWLIN
MCLAUGHLIN
MARTIN
BERRIER
MEADOWS
MILLIGAN


----------



## swaysui

DerekDeBoer said:


> "THE MORE YOU ARE IN A STATE OF GRATITUDE THE MORE YOU WILL ATTRACT THINGS TO BE GRATEFUL FOR." – WALT DISNEY
> 
> 
> We at the DVC Resale Market are so grateful for all of your support and that this Thanksgiving week we get celebrate 113 new families on their DVC purchases, all ROFR's waived this past week!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for choosing the DVC Resale Market to be a part of your magical journey into becoming Disney Vacation Club members!



Seriously? Disney waived all ROFL?!!   Just for you guys or all ROFR?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Quiet day.


----------



## Sandisw

swaysui said:


> Seriously? Disney waived all ROFL?!!   Just for you guys or all ROFR?



This is only a report for this company.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> This is only a report for this company.


And Derek was on the DVC Show on Monday saying how brutal ROFR was the week before, when it seemed like they were taking everything. It comes in waves.


----------



## tripphuff

swaysui said:


> Seriously? Disney waived all ROFL?!!   Just for you guys or all ROFR?



I think @DerekDeBoer ‘s post was just poorly worded.  I don’t think he was trying to say ALL of their contracts in ROFR were waived this week. Rather, he was saying this was a list of all of the families whose ROFR was waived this week.  He periodically posts listing the last names of families who made it through ROFR in a given week.


----------



## Ruttangel

Happy Thanksgiving all and I hope those waiting hear good news soon!


----------



## DerekDeBoer

tripphuff said:


> I think @DerekDeBoer ‘s post was just poorly worded.  I don’t think he was trying to say ALL of their contracts in ROFR were waived this week. Rather, he was saying this was a list of all of the families whose ROFR was waived this week.  He periodically posts listing the last names of families who made it through ROFR in a given week.


Correct!  This is just our weekly posting of families - and all of these families had THEIR ROFR's waived this week - we had obviously some families that did not pass (but we don't want to post those and prefer to share the happy & magical news  - have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## shand32783

When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?

Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess. 

I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)


----------



## Matty B13

shand32783 said:


> When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?
> 
> Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess.
> 
> I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)


I would take anything that any salesman/broker on an item with a grain of salt.  Just offer what you think is fair and be done with it, there are a ton of contracts out there right now.  No need to be chasing a contract and over paying.


----------



## gskywalker

shand32783 said:


> When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?
> 
> Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess.
> 
> I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)


I would just say,  oh I am glad it is so popular and say please withdraw my offer and see what they say.


----------



## perchy

shand32783 said:


> When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?
> 
> Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess.
> 
> I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)



Never had that issue. Once I couldn’t even make an offer on something I had been considering because it already had an accepted offer on it. Honestly, I wouldn’t trust the broker if that continues to happen. Sounds fishy.


----------



## swaysui

shand32783 said:


> When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?
> 
> Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess.
> 
> I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)


I had one person say that to me and it ended up true.  Someone else bought it that day.  So far I've made bids with 3 companies.  They have all been more than professional.  However, Rachel at Resales DVC has been above and beyond in terms of friendliness and quick responses.  If I could make all my purchases with her I would.


----------



## pangyal

Nice quiet week...updated, and I hope my American friends all enjoyed their Thanksgiving


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 34/21, 307/22, 200/23-Seller paying 21 MF and closing costs- sent 11/16 **CANCELLED on Nov 25th 2021**


----------



## GG23

GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20 - passed 11/9


----------



## MICKIMINI

shand32783 said:


> When making an offer, do you tend to see the selling company replying back that now they have "multiple offers" on the listing?
> 
> Been watching a listing for awhile(weeks) and the status never changed. I verified no offers on it, then 24 hours after I make an offer, all of a sudden it has multiple bidders? I mean, I feel like that could be something that happened or maybe just an opportunity to add to my offer. idk? I don't have to have it, so if there were multiple offers good for the person selling, I guess.
> 
> I just have to tell myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint =)


This happened to me with one particular brokerage last year and I stopped offering with them.  I have bought at least a half dozen contracts since then through other brokers.  I had the same feeling...


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 34/21, 307/22, 200/23-Seller paying 21 MF and closing costs- sent 11/16 **CANCELLED on Nov 25th 2021**


Why did you cancel? Usually, it’s because you find a better deal, but any cheaper and it seems likely you’d get ROFRed. Or did you just decide you’d probably get ROFRed at $119?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Paul Stupin said:


> Why did you cancel? Usually, it’s because you find a better deal, but any cheaper and it seems likely you’d get ROFRed. Or did you just decide you’d probably get ROFRed at $119?



Just decided I didn't want 200 SSR points.  Went with Aulani direct instead.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Just decided I didn't want 200 SSR points.  Went with Aulani direct instead.


Ah! Congrats! It’s a great deal and a beautiful resort! Are you going to use the points to stay at WDW resorts, or at Aulani? Both options are good, but since we live in LA, and are equidistant to both Orlando and Honolulu, we have contracts at Aulani and WDW and enjoy going to both.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Paul Stupin said:


> Ah! Congrats! It’s a great deal and a beautiful resort! Are you going to use the points to stay at WDW resorts, or at Aulani? Both options are good, but since we live in LA, and are equidistant to both Orlando and Honolulu, we have contracts at Aulani and WDW and enjoy going to both.



I think we are hoping to do both.  Went with a guaranteed week #52 for one of the contracts.  NYE in Hawaii going forward sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## zummi525

zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27


----------



## hhisc16

tripphuff said:


> tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22


Great price on the small contracts at HHI!
I saw it pop up in their daily email and it was gone quickly...


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I think we are hoping to do both.  Went with a guaranteed week #52 for one of the contracts.  NYE in Hawaii going forward sounds pretty damn good.


I saw that contract when it was listed! I knew it would sell fast.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I think we are hoping to do both.  Went with a guaranteed week #52 for one of the contracts.  NYE in Hawaii going forward sounds pretty damn good.


Mele Kalikimaka as well!


----------



## tripphuff

hhisc16 said:


> Great price on the small contracts at HHI!
> I saw it pop up in their daily email and it was gone quickly...



Thank you! I jumped all over it.  HHI is the perfect midway point for our trips to/from Disney (from where we are in Eastern NC).


----------



## gskywalker

So I believe it has been over a week since anyone has heard anything, should we file a missing persons report for the ROFR team or do we just assume that Chapek has them locked away in the dungeons underneath Cinderellas castle until they agree that Genie Plus is the greatest innovation in imagineer history?


----------



## BamaGuy44

gskywalker said:


> So I believe it has been over a week since anyone has heard anything, should we file a missing persons report for the ROFR team or do we just assume that Chapek has them locked away in the dungeons underneath Cinderellas castle until they agree that Genie Plus is the greatest innovation in imagineer history?


Standby line to get into their office is 120 minutes, and there are no LL available


----------



## sjdrr1313

gskywalker said:


> So I believe it has been over a week since anyone has heard anything, should we file a missing persons report for the ROFR team or do we just assume that Chapek has them locked away in the dungeons underneath Cinderellas castle until they agree that Genie Plus is the greatest innovation in imagineer history?



My contract was sent in 10 days ago and it already feels like torture waiting, let alone add in delays for the holiday...


----------



## perchy

tripphuff said:


> Thank you! I jumped all over it.  HHI is the perfect midway point for our trips to/from Disney (from where we are in Eastern NC).



I close on my HHR 12/3. We're Piedmont, NC. Looking forward to the visit. But the whole Shadow/B'Lou issue is upsetting. I hope you've found and signed the petition.


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23-6 points were banked- sent 11/9, passed 11/30


----------



## KPeterso

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23-6 points were banked- sent 11/9, passed 11/30



this gives me hope. Mine is at $131 a point for 120 points at SSR. Hoping this is my week (sent 11/15).


----------



## carseatguru

KPeterso said:


> this gives me hope. Mine is at $131 a point for 120 points at SSR. Hoping this is my week (sent 11/15).



Me too! I'm at $132 for 125 SSR sent 11/22. *fingers crossed*


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

carseatguru said:


> Me too! I'm at $132 for 125 SSR sent 11/22. *fingers crossed*


Me three! $132 for 100 SSR sent 11/19! Good luck everyone!


----------



## BamaGuy44

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23-6 points were banked- sent 11/9, passed 11/30


Congrats and we can call off the search party for Disney’s ROFR staff! Florida was about to issue an Amber alert


----------



## BamaGuy44

BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30

Overpaid because I wanted the double points and wanted to just get it over with LOL. It's only money, right?


----------



## ak517

BamaGuy44 said:


> BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30
> 
> Overpaid because I wanted the double points and wanted to just get it over with LOL. It's only money, right?


Congratulations! Yours is nearly identical to my contract still sitting in ROFR. I'm getting extra impatient, but hopefully I hear this week!


----------



## perchy

I spend way too much time in this thread. I blame all of you. 

perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30 

I might have to finance this one. I'm realllllllly gonna try not to. Anyone wanna send a buck or two? lol 

But a small Poly contract at this price and in my use year, I was really excited about this one. 

#ICollectSmallContracts

Still waiting to close on OKW and HHR.


----------



## benedib99

perchy said:


> I spend way too much time in this thread. I blame all of you.
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30
> 
> I might have to finance this one. I'm realllllllly gonna try not to. Anyone wanna send a buck or two? lol
> 
> But a small Poly contract at this price and in my use year, I was really excited about this one.
> 
> #ICollectSmallContracts
> 
> Still waiting to close on OKW and HHR.


GREAT contract!  I would have loved to pick this one up!


----------



## Lorana

perchy said:


> I spend way too much time in this thread. I blame all of you.
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30
> 
> I might have to finance this one. I'm realllllllly gonna try not to. Anyone wanna send a buck or two? lol
> 
> But a small Poly contract at this price and in my use year, I was really excited about this one.
> 
> #ICollectSmallContracts
> 
> Still waiting to close on OKW and HHR.


Wow, that's a great price for a small contract.  I'm envious, and feeling like I overpaid on mine, lol.


----------



## evaplo

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19


----------



## rubybutt

evaplo said:


> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19



dang it.  How did an international seller get past me.  I will allow it.... this time.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

My prediction… We’re going to see some unprecedented ROFR passes this week.


----------



## Sszabk

Sszabk---$125-$13924-100-AKV-Oct-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/18

Totally doubt it... but here goes nothing


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> My prediction… We’re going to see some unprecedented ROFR passes this week.


I really hope so. They were getting through ROFR in under 3 weeks and now it's slowed back down again.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Sszabk said:


> Sszabk---$125-$13924-100-AKV-Oct-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/18
> 
> Totally doubt it... but here goes nothing


There will be a lot of very jealous recent AKV buyers if this passes! Not me of course   Rooting for you though!


----------



## sjdrr1313

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Me three! $132 for 100 SSR sent 11/19! Good luck everyone!


UGH I offered $129 for SSR thinking the seller would come back at like $130-131, but they accepted. I was hoping to be above $130, I'm nervous at $129... Sent 11/19, the waiting is killing me...lol


----------



## ak517

ak517 said:


> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8
> 
> First offer on what will hopefully be our first DVC! Definitely overpaid (still lower than the list price!) but happy to with the greater likelihood of it passing ROFR, and I didn't want it getting away with the stacked points. I've spent 8 months researching on these boards and other forums, listening to the podcasts, and watching the resale sites prices creep up, so we couldn't resist any longer. Waiting to hear about ROFR will be a true test of my patience.



Update: we passed!! We're so excited about our first DVC contract!!

ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1


----------



## sjdrr1313

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> My prediction… We’re going to see some unprecedented ROFR passes this week.


Do you mean low prices getting through or just them  going through quicker?


----------



## Sszabk

ak517 said:


> Update: we passed!! We're so excited about our first DVC contract!!
> 
> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sszabk

BamaGuy44 said:


> There will be a lot of very jealous recent AKV buyers if this passes! Not me of course   Rooting for you though!



Thank you! This would be our first DVC. Not keeping my hopes up, but it would be an amazing Christmas gift if they did.


----------



## jberndt10

Jber---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11, passed 12/1


----------



## Zimwicket

Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2 

Odds this one passes? Really excited at the possibility of being owners at PVB!


----------



## carseatguru

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Odds this one passes? Really excited at the possibility of being owners at PVB!



Your odds are very good! I've seen a few pass in the last month in the $155-160 range.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Odds this one passes? Really excited at the possibility of being owners at PVB!



Should pass with flying colours based on the most recent data.


----------



## pianomanzano

carseatguru said:


> Your odds are very good! I've seen a few pass in the last month in the $155-160 range.


A 100 pt contract passed for $152pp in October as well, so good chances!


----------



## gskywalker

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Odds this one passes? Really excited at the possibility of being owners at PVB!



I don't think this will pass because  I don't believe that the ROFR team still exists.  Prove me wrong ROFR team, start deciding on some contracts.  Perhaps start with a 240 point BLT contract that has been waiting forever and ever(17 days) just to prove you are really there.  

(yes I actually think it is likely your PVB contract passes)


----------



## gregskellington

Anyone know what the longest waits have been lately? I was surprised when mine was sent in 10/26 that turnaround seemed to be about 3 weeks. Still haven't heard, though!


----------



## KPeterso

gskywalker said:


> I don't think this will pass because  I don't believe that the ROFR team still exists.  Prove me wrong ROFR team, start deciding on some contracts.  Perhaps start with a 240 point BLT contract that has been waiting forever and ever(17 days) just to prove you are really there.
> 
> (yes I actually think it is likely your PVB contract passes)



I am at 17 days too. Maybe send them to look at my SSR contract at the same time. I woke up feeling like today could be the day (after my last was taken at 9 days), but not looking like it.


----------



## carseatguru

gregskellington said:


> Anyone know what the longest waits have been lately? I was surprised when mine was sent in 10/26 that turnaround seemed to be about 3 weeks. Still haven't heard, though!



I'm guessing they are behind due to Thanksgiving. My last contract was taken at 9 days but I am now at 10 days and still waiting.


----------



## gregskellington

carseatguru said:


> I'm guessing they are behind due to Thanksgiving. My last contract was taken at 9 days but I am now at 10 days and still waiting.



Figured it was the holidays, just getting so jealous seeing November sents getting returned already.


----------



## sjdrr1313

gregskellington said:


> Anyone know what the longest waits have been lately? I was surprised when mine was sent in 10/26 that turnaround seemed to be about 3 weeks. Still haven't heard, though!


Wow that seems really long! That's 37 days! isn't there a cut off where if they don't respond by a certain amount of time then it's assumed they pass on the contract? It seems like on the first page of this thread most people are hearing back within like 3-4 weeks. I definitely think Thanksgiving added some time but still... I'm at day 13, I'm hoping to hear next week... I am sooooo impatient lol


----------



## gregskellington

sjdrr1313 said:


> Wow that seems really long! That's 37 days! isn't there a cut off where if they don't respond by a certain amount of time then it's assumed they pass on the contract? It seems like on the first page of this thread most people are hearing back within like 3-4 weeks. I definitely think Thanksgiving added some time but still... I'm at day 13, I'm hoping to hear next week... I am sooooo impatient lol



What's really frustrating is this contract has 2020 banked points that expire in March...I didn't offer more on the contract expecting to do anything with these other than maybe throw them into RCI, but still! Wish I at least was going to get a chance with them, lol.


----------



## sjdrr1313

gregskellington said:


> What's really frustrating is this contract has 2020 banked points that expire in March...I didn't offer more on the contract expecting to do anything with these other than maybe throw them into RCI, but still! Wish I at least was going to get a chance with them, lol.


Mine has just a few 2020 points (24 expiring March 1 as well) but I just assume I won't get to do anything with those. otherwise it's a 200 point contract with 400 coming March 2022. Hoping for everything to go through in time to book something for this summer. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## gregskellington

sjdrr1313 said:


> Mine has just a few 2020 points (24 expiring March 1 as well) but I just assume I won't get to do anything with those. otherwise it's a 200 point contract with 400 coming March 2022. Hoping for everything to go through in time to book something for this summer. I hope you hear something soon!



Thanks! This contract has double coming April 2022 as well so I'm excited regardless, just want to have it! I'm not even worried it will get taken since it's PVB, just impatient.

Best of luck on yours!


----------



## sjdrr1313

gregskellington said:


> Thanks! This contract has double coming April 2022 as well so I'm excited regardless, just want to have it! I'm not even worried it will get taken since it's PVB, just impatient.
> 
> Best of luck on yours!


You too! I am nervous about mine, its SSR and I was hoping to pay about $131, but the sellers accepted my first offer at $129 so I am right in that area where it could go either way... I was expecting them to counter offer but  We'll see what happens...


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/02


----------



## jealey

Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2

Add on to move to more 1 bdrm stays.


----------



## ScubaTime

Looks like ROFR team is back in action! 

They waived my contract and also issued the Estoppel certificate on same day. We got the email today as we were driving back from an amazing 4 days at Disney!

Wish we could have found some of these magical deals at under 160/pt! You guys sure can find some amazing deals. Well we are happy to join the DVC family with a nice loaded contract that we can start using in Jan. 


ScubaTime---$168-$44745-250-PVB-Apr-227/20, 477/21, 250/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12, passed 12/2


----------



## perchy

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Odds this one passes? Really excited at the possibility of being owners at PVB!



Yours needs to pass so mine does.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Hi All - Long time Disney enthusiast, occasional forum lurker, first time poster. 

After off and on consideration over the years, my family finally took the plunge and decided to put in an offer last month. Thanks to everyone on this forum, I felt that I was well educated on the considerations and process.

Based on the timing I have seen lately, I had been expecting to hear regarding ROFR soon. I received an email from my broker yesterday afternoon that Disney asked us to clarify our contract. The original contract stated that "buyer and seller pays 2022 MF" with the intent that buyer pays MF on the 182 points and seller pays for 118 points for 2022. Since the original contract was ambiguous on the specifics, we put in an addendum to specifically state the aforementioned. 

I don't recall seeing instances of folks posting when Disney has come back with questions during ROFR. For folks with more history here, is this unusual and should I read this as a higher or lower likelihood Disney will take this contract? I'm not really reading into it either way, and my hope is that since we sent back the addendum yesterday that Disney will return a decision on ROFR soon and we aren't pushed to the bottom of the pile. 

Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Hi All - Long time Disney enthusiast, occasional forum lurker, first time poster.
> 
> After off and on consideration over the years, my family finally took the plunge and decided to put in an offer last month. Thanks to everyone on this forum, I felt that I was well educated on the considerations and process.
> 
> Based on the timing I have seen lately, I had been expecting to hear regarding ROFR soon. I received an email from my broker yesterday afternoon that Disney asked us to clarify our contract. The original contract stated that "buyer and seller pays 2022 MF" with the intent that buyer pays MF on the 182 points and seller pays for 118 points for 2022. Since the original contract was ambiguous on the specifics, we put in an addendum to specifically state the aforementioned.
> 
> I don't recall seeing instances of folks posting when Disney has come back with questions during ROFR. For folks with more history here, is this unusual and should I read this as a higher or lower likelihood Disney will take this contract? I'm not really reading into it either way, and my hope is that since we sent back the addendum yesterday that Disney will return a decision on ROFR soon and we aren't pushed to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11


First of all- great deal on BCV! I’m surprised the broker wrote the details in the contract that way- I’ve always had it listed specifically in our contract.
In any case, this doesn’t set you to the back of the queue, so you should still hear something soonish.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Thanks! I'm hoping it comes through, excited to plan our next trip to WDW.


----------



## carseatguru

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Hi All - Long time Disney enthusiast, occasional forum lurker, first time poster.
> 
> After off and on consideration over the years, my family finally took the plunge and decided to put in an offer last month. Thanks to everyone on this forum, I felt that I was well educated on the considerations and process.
> 
> Based on the timing I have seen lately, I had been expecting to hear regarding ROFR soon. I received an email from my broker yesterday afternoon that Disney asked us to clarify our contract. The original contract stated that "buyer and seller pays 2022 MF" with the intent that buyer pays MF on the 182 points and seller pays for 118 points for 2022. Since the original contract was ambiguous on the specifics, we put in an addendum to specifically state the aforementioned.
> 
> I don't recall seeing instances of folks posting when Disney has come back with questions during ROFR. For folks with more history here, is this unusual and should I read this as a higher or lower likelihood Disney will take this contract? I'm not really reading into it either way, and my hope is that since we sent back the addendum yesterday that Disney will return a decision on ROFR soon and we aren't pushed to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11



Something similar happened to me on a contract I am selling. Disney waived the contract 2 days after I signed the addendum. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DaveNan

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Hi All - Long time Disney enthusiast, occasional forum lurker, first time poster.
> 
> After off and on consideration over the years, my family finally took the plunge and decided to put in an offer last month. Thanks to everyone on this forum, I felt that I was well educated on the considerations and process.
> 
> Based on the timing I have seen lately, I had been expecting to hear regarding ROFR soon. I received an email from my broker yesterday afternoon that Disney asked us to clarify our contract. The original contract stated that "buyer and seller pays 2022 MF" with the intent that buyer pays MF on the 182 points and seller pays for 118 points for 2022. Since the original contract was ambiguous on the specifics, we put in an addendum to specifically state the aforementioned.
> 
> I don't recall seeing instances of folks posting when Disney has come back with questions during ROFR. For folks with more history here, is this unusual and should I read this as a higher or lower likelihood Disney will take this contract? I'm not really reading into it either way, and my hope is that since we sent back the addendum yesterday that Disney will return a decision on ROFR soon and we aren't pushed to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11


Let's be optimistic and assume you pass!  Since the bill for 2022 dues comes out in Dec, and is due in Jan, this will get squared away in closing.  If the seller pays all the dues for 2022 prior to closing, in closing you will have an additional charge reimbursing them for the MF on the 182 you are responsible for, but they paid already.  If the dues are not pain by closing, then at closing (you) will likely be charged for all 300 points, but them the seller would credit back to you the MF for the 118 points they used.  From your entry, looks like you assumed 42,000 for the points and 725 for closing.  Expect the bottom line at closing to also include $7ish x 182, for the MF on the points you are getting for 2022.  Just want to warn you.....


----------



## Disneynewb0001

DaveNan said:


> Let's be optimistic and assume you pass!  Since the bill for 2022 dues comes out in Dec, and is due in Jan, this will get squared away in closing.  If the seller pays all the dues for 2022 prior to closing, in closing you will have an additional charge reimbursing them for the MF on the 182 you are responsible for, but they paid already.  If the dues are not pain by closing, then at closing (you) will likely be charged for all 300 points, but them the seller would credit back to you the MF for the 118 points they used.  From your entry, looks like you assumed 42,000 for the points and 725 for closing.  Expect the bottom line at closing to also include $7ish x 182, for the MF on the points you are getting for 2022.  Just want to warn you.....



Thank you for the info, this is good to know.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

carseatguru said:


> Something similar happened to me on a contract I am selling. Disney waived the contract 2 days after I signed the addendum. This was about 2 weeks ago.



Good to know, hopefully the ROFR team works on the weekend.


----------



## rubybutt

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/02


I saw that one too.  I decided to keep my max per contract at 160 or so.  Smaller contracts seem to be able to move faster at resale if needed.  Good price for double points.  I hope it passes for you.


----------



## DonMacGregor

rubybutt said:


> I saw that one too.  I decided to keep my max per contract at 160 or so.  Smaller contracts seem to be able to move faster at resale if needed.  Good price for double points.  I hope it passes for you.


I believe his post says it was taken.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Good to know, hopefully the ROFR team works on the weekend.


Yes they do.


----------



## rubybutt

DonMacGregor said:


> I believe his post says it was taken.


Doh.... sorry.


----------



## perchy

Need to share and it's not worth a new thread. 

TWO of my contracts closed today. 

The International OKW contract that went to ROFR on *10/6 *AND the HHI contract that went to ROFR on *11/3 *BOTH closed TODAY!!! 

I need to give Cammy at Mason the kudos. She handled both for me and the OKW closing docs were still en route from the U.K. as of four days ago. 

Now the wait for the points.... haha


----------



## MICKIMINI

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Hi All - Long time Disney enthusiast, occasional forum lurker, first time poster.
> 
> After off and on consideration over the years, my family finally took the plunge and decided to put in an offer last month. Thanks to everyone on this forum, I felt that I was well educated on the considerations and process.
> 
> Based on the timing I have seen lately, I had been expecting to hear regarding ROFR soon. I received an email from my broker yesterday afternoon that Disney asked us to clarify our contract. The original contract stated that "buyer and seller pays 2022 MF" with the intent that buyer pays MF on the 182 points and seller pays for 118 points for 2022. Since the original contract was ambiguous on the specifics, we put in an addendum to specifically state the aforementioned.
> 
> I don't recall seeing instances of folks posting when Disney has come back with questions during ROFR. For folks with more history here, is this unusual and should I read this as a higher or lower likelihood Disney will take this contract? I'm not really reading into it either way, and my hope is that since we sent back the addendum yesterday that Disney will return a decision on ROFR soon and we aren't pushed to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11


That is not surprising.  Sounds like a rookie broker as everything has to be spelled out on the contract.  It won't affect you one way or the other.  The decision is made by putting all the contracts up for ROFR review on a piece of paper, folding it neatly and placing it in a gold fish bowl...hopefully yours won't be chosen LOL!  Good luck!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

rubybutt said:


> I saw that one too.  I decided to keep my max per contract at 160 or so.  Smaller contracts seem to be able to move faster at resale if needed.  Good price for double points.  I hope it passes for you.


It was taken.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

MICKIMINI said:


> That is not surprising.  Sounds like a rookie broker as everything has to be spelled out on the contract.  It won't affect you one way or the other.  The decision is made by putting all the contracts up for ROFR review on a piece of paper, folding it neatly and placing it in a gold fish bowl...hopefully yours won't be chosen LOL!  Good luck!


I hear ya. I don't get the impression that this broker is a rookie, but there are indications that they have a lot of balls that they are juggling. I say this because there has been some lack of attention to detail and when I email questions over, while I receive a very quick response, the response I receive is often canned or not completely addressing my question. 

An example is when the contract was initially executed I asked if everything was passed on to Disney for ROFR and I received a canned response. I followed up again to ask if my specific contract was passed to Disney and after some follow-up heard back that it essentially slipped through their cracks albeit briefly (1-2 day delay). After the addendum was executed yesterday, I followed up this morning to ask if the addendum had been passed to Disney and neither the first or second response I received directly answered my question [sigh].

Not how my other real estate transactions have gone but this is my first DVC resale. Not sure if my experience is the norm or an outlier. The contract itself was much more basic than I am used to. Live and learn....

Hopefully my contract and the contracts of all the good folks on this board are not the only ones in the fishbowl. Here's to hoping someone drops the fishbowl and all are waived for convenience.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disneynewb0001 said:


> I hear ya. I don't get the impression that this broker is a rookie, but there are indications that they have a lot of balls that they are juggling. I say this because there has been some lack of attention to detail and when I email questions over, while I receive a very quick response, the response I receive is often canned or not completely addressing my question.
> 
> An example is when the contract was initially executed I asked if everything was passed on to Disney for ROFR and I received a canned response. I followed up again to ask if my specific contract was passed to Disney and after some follow-up heard back that it essentially slipped through their cracks albeit briefly (1-2 day delay). After the addendum was executed yesterday, I followed up this morning to ask if the addendum had been passed to Disney and neither the first or second response I received directly answered my question [sigh].
> 
> Not how my other real estate transactions have gone but this is my first DVC resale. Not sure if my experience is the norm or an outlier. The contract itself was much more basic than I am used to. Live and learn....
> 
> Hopefully my contract and the contracts of all the good folks on this board are not the only ones in the fishbowl. Here's to hoping someone drops the fishbowl and all are waived for convenience.


I know we're talking about ROFR and sales agents, but when it finally clears ROFR, Cammy Smith at Mason Title is the best. SUPER responsive and it's a direct answer and done in a timely fashion. I get emails back from her VERY quickly. Cannot recommended her enough. Good service on the title end after ROFR can close the time gap on any early delays.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

DonMacGregor said:


> I know we're talking about ROFR and sales agents, but when it finally clears ROFR, Cammy Smith at Mason Title is the best. SUPER responsive and it's a direct answer and done in a timely fashion. I get emails back from her VERY quickly. Cannot recommended her enough.


Great to know. I've read her name a number of times on this board and I will keep in mind for the future. Thanks!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Great to know. I've read her name a number of times on this board and I will keep in mind for the future. Thanks!


It's worth paying the $35 or whatever it is extra to go with Mason.


----------



## sjdrr1313

DonMacGregor said:


> It's worth paying the $35 or whatever it is extra to go with Mason.


I requested Mason for my closing (if I pass ROFR that is...) do i need to ask for Cammy? Or does she do all the DVC closings?


----------



## MICKIMINI

Yes, I use Cammy every single time...now the sellers are sometimes a pain, but Cammy is awesome!


----------



## DVChris

sjdrr1313 said:


> I requested Mason for my closing (if I pass ROFR that is...) do i need to ask for Cammy? Or does she do all the DVC closings?


You need to request her. There's at least one other that works there.


----------



## Lorana

DonMacGregor said:


> I know we're talking about ROFR and sales agents, but when it finally clears ROFR, Cammy Smith at Mason Title is the best. SUPER responsive and it's a direct answer and done in a timely fashion. I get emails back from her VERY quickly. Cannot recommended her enough. Good service on the title end after ROFR can close the time gap on any early delays.





DonMacGregor said:


> It's worth paying the $35 or whatever it is extra to go with Mason.



100% agreed!



sjdrr1313 said:


> I requested Mason for my closing (if I pass ROFR that is...) do i need to ask for Cammy? Or does she do all the DVC closings?


I have most often received Cammy as the closing/title agent, but she is not the only agent at Mason.  She is, however, by far the best one there!


----------



## Disneynewb0001

DonMacGregor said:


> It's worth paying the $35 or whatever it is extra to go with Mason.


Absolutely! I'm always willing to pay more if it results in better service, especially if baseline service is in my opinion sub par.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

I feel like the more I look at this board, the more impatient I get awaiting a ROFR decision. Perhaps I need to stop watching the pot come to a boil.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Disneynewb0001 said:


> I feel like the more I look at this board, the more impatient I get awaiting a ROFR decision. Perhaps I need to stop watching the pot come to a boil.


I'm 8 days behind you and I literally stare at this board all day to see what dates are getting through, lol. I'm at 14 days today, I need a distraction, lol


----------



## Disneynewb0001

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm 8 days behind you and I literally stare at this board all day to see what dates are getting through, lol. I'm at 14 days today, I need a distraction, lol


These last weeks, it seems like it has been a slow trickle. The team should get year end bonuses based on the number of contracts they review.


----------



## gregskellington

Disneynewb0001 said:


> I feel like the more I look at this board, the more impatient I get awaiting a ROFR decision. Perhaps I need to stop watching the pot come to a boil.



I absolutely need to stop checking. Going on 40 days for me when people are hearing in less than two weeks is driving me up the wall.


----------



## sjdrr1313

gregskellington said:


> I absolutely need to stop checking. Going on 40 days for me when people are hearing in less than two weeks is driving me up the wall.


Have you called your broker to see what's going on? Is there any way they can check on it?


----------



## MickeyMice

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Disneynewb0001--$140.00-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11


sick price on BCV - i thought i did pretty good at $152. good luck!


----------



## Disneynewb0001

MickeyMice said:


> sick price on BCV - i thought i did pretty good at $152. good luck!


Thanks! We’ll see what’s happens, the wait is too much!


----------



## DKZB

Lorana said:


> 100% agreed!
> 
> 
> I have most often received Cammy as the closing/title agent, but she is not the only agent at Mason.  She is, however, by far the best one there!


 I have worked with Mason title a few times. Marcelo is also very good so I really don’t think you can go wrong!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Wdw4rfam—$145-$7250-50-OKW-Feb- banked 42/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23 Sent 11/16

Hoping it passes since we seem to have paid high because of stacked points. Really hoping to book a trip for late spring so need this to go fast Haven’t  added points in a few years- what is the time frame now from ROFR passing to points being added to my account?


----------



## wilkydelts

wdw4rfam said:


> Wdw4rfam—$145-$7250-50-OKW-Feb- banked 42/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23 Sent 11/16
> 
> Hoping it passes since we seem to have paid high because of stacked points. Really hoping to book a trip for late spring so need this to go fast Haven’t  added points in a few years- what is the time frame now from ROFR passing to points being added to my account?


 
Good luck in passing but don’t want to be a downer but I think you have very little chance of the contract/closing process going fast enough to spend many of those points before they expire January 31, 2022


----------



## wdw4rfam

wilkydelts said:


> Good luck in passing but don’t want to be a downer but I think you have very little chance of the contract/closing process going fast enough to spend many of those points before they expire January 31, 2022


Yeah we pretty much expect to lose those. But hoping to grab a reservation early April or may before rooms are gone. (Not looking good)


----------



## macman123

DKZB said:


> I have worked with Mason title a few times. Marcelo is also very good so I really don’t think you can go wrong!



Mason itself as a Title Company are fantastic. I have had a few contracts (!!!) close and have used various closing Co's. Mason is, in my view, by far the best. Cammy is great


----------



## sjdrr1313

wdw4rfam said:


> Wdw4rfam—$145-$7250-50-OKW-Feb- banked 42/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23 Sent 11/16
> 
> Hoping it passes since we seem to have paid high because of stacked points. Really hoping to book a trip for late spring so need this to go fast Haven’t  added points in a few years- what is the time frame now from ROFR passing to points being added to my account?


There's a thread on this site called "closing time" and people post how long each step of the resale purchase process took from offer to points loaded. Search for that and take a look. That's the other thread I obsess over while I'm waiting....lol. today is day 15 waiting on ROFR for us.


----------



## wdw4rfam

sjdrr1313 said:


> There's a thread on this site called "closing time" and people post how long each step of the resale purchase process took from offer to points loaded. Search for that and take a look. That's the other thread I obsess over while I'm waiting....lol. today is day 15 waiting on ROFR for us.


We’re at 18 days.


----------



## swaysui

I wish there was a Genie+ pass for ROFR.


----------



## pianomanzano

swaysui said:


> I wish there was a Genie+ pass for ROFR.


There is, it's called paying direct!


----------



## Huberp2824

gregskellington said:


> I absolutely need to stop checking. Going on 40 days for me when people are hearing in less than two weeks is driving me up the wall.



I could be mistaken and may have dreamed that I read this somewhere; I thought there was a 30d marker that Disney's ROFR team had to take or pass.  Perhaps Derek or one of the other DVC Veterans on here can confirm.


----------



## JETSDAD

Huberp2824 said:


> I could be mistaken and may have dreamed that I read this somewhere; I thought there was a 30d marker that Disney's ROFR team had to take or pass.  Perhaps Derek or one of the other DVC Veterans on here can confirm.


30 days is the minimum that you have to give Disney...they can take right up until closing if they wish.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I've had at least two go way past 30 days...DVC minds the store.  I believe one went to 57 days and that was at least 3-4 years ago...


----------



## Paul Stupin

JETSDAD said:


> 30 days is the minimum that you have to give Disney...they can take right up until closing if they wish.


As has been remarked many times, title companies won’t close, even if the closing date has been reached, until the contract has passed ROFR.


----------



## Huberp2824

JETSDAD said:


> 30 days is the minimum that you have to give Disney...they can take right up until closing if they wish.



Thanks.  I knew I had seen 30, and appreciate the clarification.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> As has been remarked many times, title companies won’t close, even if the closing date has been reached, until the contract has passed ROFR.



This is true, but at that point, at least the buyer can walk away from the contract and get their deposit back...so it does mess up the seller when the title company won't/doesn't even when closing had been set 60 to 90 days out from the start.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Sandisw said:


> ...so it does mess up the seller when the title company won't/doesn't even when closing had been set 60 to 90 days out from the start.


I have wondered about this. For my contract the closing date was set ~90 days out. I am still waiting on rofr but I am hoping to hear soon. If rofr comes through soon ~30 days post contract and assuming there are no issues with getting seller signatures, will closing be pushed up?


----------



## Lorana

Disneynewb0001 said:


> I have wondered about this. For my contract the closing date was set ~90 days out. I am still waiting on rofr but I am hoping to hear soon. If rofr comes through soon ~30 days post contract and assuming there are no issues with getting seller signatures, will closing be pushed up?


Yes.  The title company will close earlier once estoppel, closing docs, and final payments are received.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Sandisw said:


> This is true, but at that point, at least the buyer can walk away from the contract and get their deposit back...so it does mess up the seller when the title company won't/doesn't even when closing had been set 60 to 90 days out from the start.


Is this 30 days after the contract date you can walk away if you haven’t heard on rofr? Not saying I will, but just curious as I am approaching the 30 day point,


----------



## JETSDAD

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Is this 30 days after the contract date you can walk away if you haven’t heard on rofr? Not saying I will, but just curious as I am approaching the 30 day point,


You would only be able to walk away and get your deposit back if it were to go beyond the scheduled closing date.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

JETSDAD said:


> You would only be able to walk away and get your deposit back if it were to go beyond the scheduled closing date.


Ah ok, so the 30 days for rofr is meaningless if the closing date is set far out e.g. 90 days. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Is this 30 days after the contract date you can walk away if you haven’t heard on rofr? Not saying I will, but just curious as I am approaching the 30 day point,



The closing date on the contract, not ROFR. So, if your contract said  it will close by Dec 15th, then on Dec 16th you can back out and get the deposit back.

And yes, the 30 days is simply the minimum for Disney to make a decision but the upper limit is set by closing agent..who as mentioned won’t close without it and who will set closing dates far enough out to allow for the current time frame.

When I bought in 2017, it was 60 days for closing. This year, it was 80 because ROFR is taking much longer right now.


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467547521849475091


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

If you don't see your information on the list, please go to Page 1 for the tool that you can use to create your string. Plug your details into that, repost the string it spits out, and ta-da! Your contract will magically appear on the ROFR list next weekend


----------



## sjdrr1313

Omg got an email from my broker with "your right of first refusal" as the subject. So I freaked out and opened it... They were just telling me they hadn't hear anything yet but we are about halfway through the typical wait  dang it I got so excited for a hot second lol


----------



## Chia1974

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467547521849475091


$170 for CCV?


----------



## gskywalker

Chia1974 said:


> $170 for CCV?


Yeah they took every ccv contract we saw pretty much including ours.


----------



## DVChris

gskywalker said:


> Yeah they took every ccv contract we saw pretty much including ours.


I definitely feel a price increase coming for CCV.


----------



## Chia1974

gskywalker said:


> Yeah they took every ccv contract we saw pretty much including ours.


I’m sorry they took yours.I paid $163 for a small contract a few month back. As much as I liked CCV, one bedroom only sleeps 4 and it’s one of the smallest ones.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/6 

Here we goooooooooooo!


----------



## MickeyMice

MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6


----------



## gskywalker

MickeyMice said:


> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6


Wow news of something passing.  There has been next to nothing from the ROFR team for 2 weeks so hopefully this means they are working again.  Congrats on your deal passing.


----------



## littlemichelle16

littlemichelle16---$136-$17534-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/16, passed 12/6

International seller, hoping to be able to rent those 2020 points that are banked, fingers crossed!


----------



## Disneynewb0001

MickeyMice said:


> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6


Congrats!!! I'm still waiting to hear on my BCV contract sent on 11/11, reading this gives me hope.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm still waiting to hear on my BCV contract sent on 11/11, reading this gives me hope.


Crazy how they don't seem to go in any particular order...


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Unscientifically, I wonder what percent of folks going through Rofr post here. Let's just say 5%, so based on the latest 2 today coming through, Disney would do 40 rofr decisions a day total! If they have more than one Rofr worker thats real great volume  [add sarcasm emoji]. Then again it would be lower than 40 per day because over these last weeks we barely hear of 1 passing a day, if that.

Many have commented before that the rofr decision criteria are a big mystery. I have to imagine that at least 80% of the process is automated through some modeling tool used by the team. 

I guess my main point being, it would be interesting to know how many or few rofr decisions are made on average per day, and if this is a metric that Disney even tracks.


----------



## MickeyMice

gskywalker said:


> Wow news of something passing.  There has been next to nothing from the ROFR team for 2 weeks so hopefully this means they are working again.  Congrats on your deal passing.


thanks! i had literally just gotten off the phone w/agent going over the recent BCV passes/takes and was getting a little discouraged, so this is great news.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Unscientifically, I wonder what percent of folks going through Rofr post here. Let's just say 5%, so based on the latest 2 today coming through, Disney would do 40 rofr decisions a day total! If they have more than one Rofr worker thats real great volume  [add sarcasm emoji]. Then again it would be lower than 40 per day because over these last weeks we barely hear of 1 passing a day, if that.
> 
> Many have commented before that the rofr decision criteria are a big mystery. I have to imagine that at least 80% of the process is automated through some modeling tool used by the team.
> 
> I guess my main point being, it would be interesting to know how many or few rofr decisions are made on average per day, and if this is a metric that Disney even tracks.



It would be interesting to know but I bet the % here is lower than 5%. And I think the only company who even posts ROFR stats is the board sponsor. I don’t see other companies doing it.   So even that is a small sample of what happens each month.


----------



## I Run Long

Sandisw said:


> It would be interesting to know but I bet the % here is lower than 5%. And I think the only company who even posts ROFR stats is the board sponsor. I don’t see other companies doing it.   So even that is a small sample of what happens each month.


There are a couple of other resale companies other than the board sponsor that post ROFR stats. All are great tools to follow.


----------



## Sandisw

I Run Long said:


> There are a couple of other resale companies other than the board sponsor that post ROFR stats. All are great tools to follow.



Really? I have never been able to find.  I will for sure be searching!


----------



## CarolynFH

Sandisw said:


> Really? I have never been able to find.  I will for sure be searching!


There's a website called http://rofr.net/ that many on TUG refer to.  Covers multiple TS systems, not just DVC.


----------



## sjdrr1313

CarolynFH said:


> There's a website called http://rofr.net/ that many on TUG refer to.  Covers multiple TS systems, not just DVC.


I just looked they haven't updated anything since July


----------



## mtgtm4

mtgtm4---$167-$28650-160-CCV@WL-Jun-7/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/6 

First DVC purchase.  Price per point was a little higher than we initially targeted coming into this process, but after we had our first 2 contracts taken by Disney at lower price-points, we re-evaluated.  Ultimately we looked at the timing of our upcoming 2022 trips, the amount of points banked with this contract that would be available to use, and the incremental cost of booking those 2022 trips through other means (renting, direct, etc.) if we went too much longer not securing a contract, which made it make sense to us going up a little higher in price to have a better chance of passing ROFR.  In the end we got the resort we wanted, which was important, especially given all of the recent ROFR activity on CCV.  The info on this thread was definitely beneficial and we appreciate it!


----------



## CarolynFH

sjdrr1313 said:


> I just looked they haven't updated anything since July ☹


Like the ROFR thread here, they depend on people posting, I think.


----------



## WxKristin

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$167-$28650-160-CCV@WL-Jun-7/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/6
> 
> First DVC purchase.  Price per point was a little higher than we initially targeted coming into this process, but after we had our first 2 contracts taken by Disney at lower price-points, we re-evaluated.  Ultimately we looked at the timing of our upcoming 2022 trips, the amount of points banked with this contract that would be available to use, and the incremental cost of booking those 2022 trips through other means (renting, direct, etc.) if we went too much longer not securing a contract, which made it make sense to us going up a little higher in price to have a better chance of passing ROFR.  In the end we got the resort we wanted, which was important, especially given all of the recent ROFR activity on CCV.  The info on this thread was definitely beneficial and we appreciate it!



I'm definitely way too in my head about all this... our CCV contract for 175 points was sent to ROFR the same day for the same use year at $157/point. If I'm at Disney making decisions I'm definitely taking mine and passing yours.  Either way **Congratulations** b/c I don't think I have it in me to go through this cycle for multiple weeks again and like you said you can start planning actual 2022 trips now.


----------



## gskywalker

WxKristin said:


> I'm definitely way too in my head about all this... our CCV contract for 175 points was sent to ROFR the same day for the same use year at $157/point. If I'm at Disney making decisions I'm definitely taking mine and passing yours.  Either way **Congratulations** b/c I don't think I have it in me to go through this cycle for multiple weeks again and like you said you can start planning actual 2022 trips now.


Good luck to you as well.   They took my CCV 3 weeks ago @$155 but that was when they took pretty much for everything.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

WxKristin said:


> I'm definitely way too in my head about all this... our CCV contract for 175 points was sent to ROFR the same day for the same use year at $157/point. If I'm at Disney making decisions I'm definitely taking mine and passing yours.  Either way **Congratulations** b/c I don't think I have it in me to go through this cycle for multiple weeks again and like you said you can start planning actual 2022 trips now.



You should reach out to your Title company.  They likely have an answer on ROFR for you.  When I've seen others post their updates on contracts sent the same day as mine, the title company always had a decision from Disney but just didn't get around to communicating it to me and the Broker.  They are extremely busy so it could take them a couple of days to advise you.


----------



## swaysui

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> You should reach out to your Title company.  They likely have an answer on ROFR for you.  When I've seen others post their updates on contracts sent the same day as mine, the title company always had a decision from Disney but just didn't get around to communicating it to me and the Broker.  They are extremely busy so it could take them a couple of days to advise you.


So it's the title company that notifies the broker not Disney?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

swaysui said:


> So it's the title company that notifies the broker not Disney?



I'm not certain of the process exactly, but in all of my contracts the Title company knew first.  I believe the Title company is responsible for sending the contract to ROFR as they are required to ensure it passes before they close.


----------



## perchy

Sandisw said:


> It would be interesting to know but I bet the % here is lower than 5%. And I think the only company who even posts ROFR stats is the board sponsor. I don’t see other companies doing it.   So even that is a small sample of what happens each month.





Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'm not certain of the process exactly, but in all of my contracts the Title company knew first.  I believe the Title company is responsible for sending the contract to ROFR as they are required to ensure it passes before they close.



This makes sense. I’m fairly certain I received my closing docs from Mason before my broker told me my contract passed ROFR.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

perchy said:


> This makes sense. I’m fairly certain I received my closing docs from Mason before my broker told me my contract passed ROFR.



Ha!  That happened to me once too!  The docusign email came through and I thought it was an error.  Turns out it passed ROFR the day before and Broker had no idea.


----------



## perchy

So let's see.... for AKV specifically...

Between October 1 and now, exactly 20 AKV contracts posted in this thread have gone through the full ROFR process. 

11 passed. (2 of these were via international sellers.)
9 were taken. 

That's a 55% success rate for DISboarders. (Or a 45% buyback rate.) 

For the U.S. contracts that passed ROFR for the period, all were priced at $134 or higher ($134 - $145).
Those that were taken were priced between $127 and $132. (Meaning somebody's gotta test $133. HA!) 

Mr. Krieger's numbers edge higher, showing that DVC exercised its ROFR at as high as $138. (Their sample is far greater as well, reporting a 20% buyback rate.) 

I enjoy this thread. I know a lot of folks here go for the deal, and this site's sponsor doesn't price that way. But I do believe this thread continues to remain a great resource. Especially if you are trying for a deal. You'll have paid Dereck at least $4 pp more for an AKV than you may have needed to though if you don't do all the research...


----------



## perchy

In case this continues to be interesting.... for CCV: 

Between October 1 and now, exactly 12 CCV contracts posted in this thread have gone through the full ROFR process.

3 passed. (1 of these was via an international seller.)
9 were taken.

That's a 25% success rate for DISboarders. (Or a 75% buyback rate.)

For the U.S. contracts that passed ROFR for the period, all were priced at $170 or higher (we're talking two contracts; $170 and $188).
Those that were taken were priced between $140 and $165. 

Mr. Krieger's numbers edge higher, showing that DVC exercised its ROFR at as high as $170. (Their sample is far greater as well, reporting a buyback rate of just 13%.)


----------



## pianomanzano

CarolynFH said:


> There's a website called http://rofr.net/ that many on TUG refer to.  Covers multiple TS systems, not just DVC.


********** is great resource that compiles all the data from all the deed's from the comptroller's website. It's not the most user friendly but once you learn how to navigate the site, it's pretty powerful. The pricing page plots out buy back and waived price per point against total contracts. The listing page compiles all the listings from 10+ brokers allowing you to pick resort, point range and UY, which I find more useful than signing up for e-mails or downloading individual broker apps. I think this is the source for dvc news' monthly reports on buybacks and median price.


----------



## jason423

You can also just search the Florida comptroller website for a rough estimate of how they are going. Since Nov the records for CCV indicate 43 direct sales by disney, 26 resales/private transfers, 12 ROFR. Not sure how much of a delay there is once a contract has the ROFR exercised and it closing, but that should give an idea of how aggressive disney has recently been for CCV.


----------



## Chia1974

jason423 said:


> You can also just search the Florida comptroller website for a rough estimate of how they are going. Since Nov the records for CCV indicate 43 direct sales by disney, 26 resales/private transfers, 12 ROFR. Not sure how much of a delay there is once a contract has the ROFR exercised and it closing, but that should give an idea of how aggressive disney has recently been for CCV.


Looks like a $10 increase for direct purchase is coming


----------



## Disneynewb0001

WxKristin said:


> I'm definitely way too in my head about all this... our CCV contract for 175 points was sent to ROFR the same day for the same use year at $157/point. If I'm at Disney making decisions I'm definitely taking mine and passing yours.  Either way **Congratulations** b/c I don't think I have it in me to go through this cycle for multiple weeks again and like you said you can start planning actual 2022 trips now.


Pure speculation on my part, but since contracts that were sent after mine, including one for the same resort (BCV) albeit different use year and higher price have received a decision already- I am speculating that either a) my lower priced contract came out of the model as requiring human intervention or additional escalation for a decision (what that means, no one knows) and/or b) it is in the final process of being taken which may be a legal review of the contract by Disney to get final OK on taking my contract.

Ultimately, we will see and I will let everyone know once I hear on a decision. Honestly, I am taking a fatalist approach to this. If it is meant to be it will come through at the price at which I was willing to dive in for the resort/use year/point combo that I placed an offer on. If not, c'est la vie and I will reevaluate my decision regarding the cost (including time/resources) and benefit of this process. 

As always, I wish everyone luck on their own process through this.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'm not certain of the process exactly, but in all of my contracts the Title company knew first.  I believe the Title company is responsible for sending the contract to ROFR as they are required to ensure it passes before they close.


I've been reaching out to both the broker and the title company to ask- doesn't hurt.


----------



## KPeterso

I am at 22 days (sent in on 11/15) on my SSR contract. I have seen some around my date pass, but no SSR that I recall seeing. My last 2 contracts (SSR in June and AKV in November) were taken at 2 weeks and 9 days respectively. I kind of feel like since I got past those dates that I might be ok. But maybe not. I have felt like the last week I should be hearing any day. But I also had one a few years ago take 34-35 days, so I know sometimes it does take a little longer.


----------



## MickeyMice

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but since contracts that were sent after mine, including one for the same resort (BCV) albeit different use year and higher price have received a decision already- I am speculating that either a) my lower priced contract came out of the model as requiring human intervention or additional escalation for a decision (what that means, no one knows) and/or b) it is in the final process of being taken which may be a legal review of the contract by Disney to get final OK on taking my contract.
> 
> Ultimately, we will see and I will let everyone know once I hear on a decision. Honestly, I am taking a fatalist approach to this. If it is meant to be it will come through at the price at which I was willing to dive in for the resort/use year/point combo that I placed an offer on. If not, c'est la vie and I will reevaluate my decision regarding the cost (including time/resources) and benefit of this process.
> 
> As always, I wish everyone luck on their own process through this.


i personally don't understand the BCV ROFR economics at all. from looking at reports and speaking to my broker, i know of several contracts higher than my $152 have been taken recently. but i also know that historically very few BCV contracts have been taken. and i really can't imagine that there are a ton of people waiting to buy 20 years of BCV direct at $245/pt.


----------



## DaveNan

MickeyMice said:


> i personally don't understand the BCV ROFR economics at all. from looking at reports and speaking to my broker, i know of several contracts higher than my $152 have been taken recently. but i also know that historically very few BCV contracts have been taken. and i really can't imagine that there are a ton of people waiting to buy 20 years of BCV direct at $245/pt.


Some people love SAB that much......  "Best pool on property"   But I agree, the economics of it, do not make sense.  If you compare it to other DVC resorts, it doesn't make sense.  If you compare it to cash price for BC/YC, and the only place you want to stay is YC/BC/BCV, then it may make sense.  There is always renting DVC points, but that isn't always easy and some folks do not like the risk and or uncertainty associated with renting.


----------



## sjdrr1313

perchy said:


> This makes sense. I’m fairly certain I received my closing docs from Mason before my broker told me my contract passed ROFR.


I know I am using Mason, but how would I contact them? I have only had communication from my broker


----------



## MickeyMice

DaveNan said:


> Some people love SAB that much......  "Best pool on property"   But I agree, the economics of it, do not make sense.  If you compare it to other DVC resorts, it doesn't make sense.  If you compare it to cash price for BC/YC, and the only place you want to stay is YC/BC/BCV, then it may make sense.  There is always renting DVC points, but that isn't always easy and some folks do not like the risk and or uncertainty associated with renting.


i'm one of those people! i just don't see why anyone would sign up to pay that direct premium, really anywhere, but especially there.


----------



## Lorana

Chia1974 said:


> Looks like a $10 increase for direct purchase is coming


Across the board? Or just CCV? And when?  This is the first I’ve heard!


----------



## Kenito

kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16, passed 12/7


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15
> 
> This is the highest I have ever paid.  It actually felt sick and wrong not pushing for the extra $2 or $3 a point that I think I could have further negotiated down but I didn't want to lose this contract for that extra $500 savings.  Paid-up for this one mainly because of the 480 points without any dues.  Not even my use year but making an exception to all of my normal "rules" for this one.  I would hope at $160 we have it, if not I think I will probably give up because Disney is buying everything right now.



gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 Passed 12/07

4th try for BLT was the charm.   I was confident but when I saw Disney had bought a BLT at $158 I wasn't going to count my chickens till they hatched.   Happy that my wife's addonitis will hopefully be cured forever now.   465 points a year are more than enough.   Now to get the 480 points into my account so I can get them rented out before my wife tries to use them.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

MickeyMice said:


> i personally don't understand the BCV ROFR economics at all. from looking at reports and speaking to my broker, i know of several contracts higher than my $152 have been taken recently. but i also know that historically very few BCV contracts have been taken. and i really can't imagine that there are a ton of people waiting to buy 20 years of BCV direct at $245/pt.


I agree, it's hard to formulate a rationale case to buy at direct rates for a 2042 property. Some might even argue the same at current resale rates, but to each their own when it comes to decisioning these things. Some would say I don't need an 80" TV when a 65" TV would do.

Perhaps some may find it worthwhile to pay the premium to add on a small contract at a 2042 property direct if they plan to split their stays and don't want the hassle of resale. Or they are a few points away from hitting the level they need for blue card and are looking at a 2042 resort anyway, and they place value on getting the blue card.


----------



## WxKristin

WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7

Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 Passed 12/07
> 
> 4th try for BLT was the charm.   I was confident but when I saw Disney had bought a BLT at $158 I wasn't going to count my chickens till they hatched.   Happy that my wife addonitis will hopefully be cured forever now.   465 points a year are more than enough.   Now to get the 480 points into my account so I can get them rented out before my wife tries to use them.


So happy you finally got a BLT contract!  That’s what I ended up paying after my 5th try passed earlier this year so after the ROFR frenzy there the price has stabilized.


----------



## Lorana

WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7
> 
> Disappointed, but not surprised.


I had one sent on 11/17 for $157.50.  I'm expecting to hear back soon that it was taken...


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> So happy you finally got a BLT contract!  That’s what I ended up paying after my 5th try passed earlier this year so after the ROFR frenzy there the price has stabilized.



Thanks.  Funny that we both ended up paying the same price. I thought I overpaid slightly compared to the kind of deal I would normally want but also felt with 2 years of points without having to pay dues on them we were happy with it.  Not happy with having to come up with the 50k now to pay for it, lol but glad to finally have BLT.  Once we stayed there in September we really did fall in love with being able to walk to MK.  The pool is too small but we loved the location and the rooms(2bedroom).


----------



## gskywalker

WxKristin said:


> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7
> 
> Disappointed, but not surprised.


sorry to hear, as you said not surprised.  They have been taking all the CCV points they can get.  CCV was our number one choice to buy but we are happy with BLT as a consolation prize.  I wasn't going to keep banging my head against a brick wall, ie trying to get Disney to let a CCV contract go through.


----------



## sjdrr1313

princesscinderella said:


> So happy you finally got a BLT contract!  That’s what I ended up paying after my 5th try passed earlier this year so after the ROFR frenzy there the price has stabilized.


Oh I just wanted to say I love your profile pic. I have a Bostie too  Her name is Leia, best dog ever!


----------



## shand32783

Question. 

If a contract says that "Seller pays 2021 Annual Dues" and it's a Dec contract, does that mean they pay for the dues that are about to be posted that become payable in Jan 2022? I'm a little confused about this. 

Example if it was a 100pt contract and has 50pts banked...so Dec 2021 150 / Dec 2022 100 / Dec 2023 100....What, in your opinion, do you think I would pay for next? Dec 2022?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## JETSDAD

shand32783 said:


> Question.
> 
> If a contract says that "Seller pays 2021 Annual Dues" and it's a Dec contract, does that mean they pay for the dues that are about to be posted that become payable in Jan 2022? I'm a little confused about this.
> 
> Example if it was a 100pt contract and has 50pts banked...so Dec 2021 150 / Dec 2022 100 / Dec 2023 100....What, in your opinion, do you think I would pay for next? Dec 2022?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


Dues are based on calendar year rather than UY.  The upcoming dues are 2022 dues.


----------



## WB1971

WB1971---$169-$13856-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 3/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/07.  
Super excited!!


----------



## Sandisw

shand32783 said:


> Question.
> 
> If a contract says that "Seller pays 2021 Annual Dues" and it's a Dec contract, does that mean they pay for the dues that are about to be posted that become payable in Jan 2022? I'm a little confused about this.
> 
> Example if it was a 100pt contract and has 50pts banked...so Dec 2021 150 / Dec 2022 100 / Dec 2023 100....What, in your opinion, do you think I would pay for next? Dec 2022?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.



As noted, dues are based on calendar year and not UY.  Everyone is billed in December for 2022.  Since all dues must be paid up in order to close, you would be reimbursing the seller of this contract for 2022 dues as they will have to pay them up first.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Finally wading in here!

momof2gr8kids---$130-$21491-160-SSR-Sept-160/20 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- Seller pays MF '21-sent 12/07


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Since all dues must be paid up in order to close, you would be reimbursing the seller of this contract for 2022 dues as they will have to pay them up first.


I believe the quote reads "Seller pays 2021 Annual Dues"...


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Disneynewb0001---$140-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11, taken 12/08


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*

Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.

Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Disneynewb0001---$140-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- Sent 11/11, taken 12/08


Bummer but I am not totally surprised since the rofr folks started taking some BCV contracts the last couple of months. There must be some demand for BCV direct or they are reloading their stock of BCV points in case there is future demand.

I would think that there must be an inventory turn they expect/look to meet on the points that they buyback since it doesn't do Disney much good having the points sitting on the shelf so to speak.


----------



## Disneynewb0001

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*
> 
> Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.
> 
> Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)


Great deal, Congrats!


----------



## havertown

Seems like a decent deal?  Splitting 2021 MF and paying 2022 MF at closing, which is why the total is 14k

havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8


----------



## gskywalker

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*
> 
> Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.
> 
> Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)


Definitely shocked.  With them paying half of 22 it makes a price of about $154 and they have been taking everything all the way up to $170.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*
> 
> Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.
> 
> Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)



Woohoo!  It just goes to show when we think we have it figured out, they do this!!  Glad you were on the receiving end of the surprise!!!!!!


----------



## Wedgeout

gskywalker said:


> Definitely shocked.  With them paying half of 22 it makes a price of about $154 and they have been taking everything all the way up to $170.


Think you knocked them off balance with the .50 cents…. Great Grab!


----------



## MickeyMice

Disneynewb0001 said:


> Bummer but I am not totally surprised since the rofr folks started taking some BCV contracts the last couple of months. There must be some demand for BCV direct or they are reloading their stock of BCV points in case there is future demand.
> 
> I would think that there must be an inventory turn they expect/look to meet on the points that they buyback since it doesn't do Disney much good having the points sitting on the shelf so to speak.


sorry to hear - i kinda thought that BCV price was too good to be true


----------



## JETSDAD

Do we post details for contracts that we're selling to help track numbers?


----------



## Nick_will

nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/17, Passed 12/8


----------



## Sandisw

JETSDAD said:


> Do we post details for contracts that we're selling to help track numbers?


I always have.


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm the seller on this one that I was told today was sent to ROFR.

JETSDAD---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 12/8


----------



## lovethesun12

DaveNan said:


> Some people love SAB that much......  "Best pool on property"   But I agree, the economics of it, do not make sense.  If you compare it to other DVC resorts, it doesn't make sense.  If you compare it to cash price for BC/YC, and the only place you want to stay is YC/BC/BCV, then it may make sense.  There is always renting DVC points, but that isn't always easy and some folks do not like the risk and or uncertainty associated with renting.


Honestly I've compared it to cash prices and it still doesn't make sense. It doesn't even make sense to rent vs. cash stay (at the time of year we go at least).


----------



## modavi

Third times a charm! Probably could have gotten a similar contract for a bit less per point, but we got tired of playing the ROFR game so just went for it.

modavi---$139-$37755-250-AKV-Dec-329/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/18, passed 12/8


----------



## smmora

smmora---$143-$7150-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$130-$27207-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 113/22, 200/23- sent 10/13/2021, passed 11/5/2021

Been meaning to post this for a while and kept forgetting


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 Passed 12/07
> 
> 4th try for BLT was the charm.   I was confident but when I saw Disney had bought a BLT at $158 I wasn't going to count my chickens till they hatched.   Happy that my wife's addonitis will hopefully be cured forever now.   465 points a year are more than enough.   Now to get the 480 points into my account so I can get them rented out before my wife tries to use them.


You finally did it! Congratulations!


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> You finally did it! Congratulations!


Thanks., yup finally got one.   While it was higher than last years prices,  I am getting 2 years of points dues free so my guess is it is a similar price overall, plus I made 20% in the meantime on the money I would have paid last year.   I feel good about it and tonight in date night my wife spent most of the time talking about how excited she is and how much she loves BLT, so it's a good fit.


----------



## benedib99

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 Passed 12/07
> 
> 4th try for BLT was the charm.   I was confident but when I saw Disney had bought a BLT at $158 I wasn't going to count my chickens till they hatched.   Happy that my wife's addonitis will hopefully be cured forever now.   465 points a year are more than enough.   Now to get the 480 points into my account so I can get them rented out before my wife tries to use them.


WOW!!!  Great deal!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## benedib99

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*
> 
> Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.
> 
> Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)



Congratulations!!!  GREAT price!!  

Now that you're that close to 2,000, you HAVE TO buy more.  I stopped trying to keep up with @macman123


----------



## Lorana

benedib99 said:


> Congratulations!!!  GREAT price!!
> 
> Now that you're that close to 2,000, you HAVE TO buy more.  I stopped trying to keep up with @macman123


Ha ha ha, there’s no keeping up with @macman123!


----------



## benedib99

Lorana said:


> Ha ha ha, there’s no keeping up with @macman123!


I tried.  I really did.  And my wife kept saying, BUY MORE!!  But, I finally gave up at 2850 points.


----------



## dado4

benedib99 said:


> I tried.  I really did.  And my wife kept saying, BUY MORE!!  But, I finally gave up at 2850 points.


Definitely jealous of the amount of points, and I could for sure figure out how to use them all easily .  But dang what does your dues bill look like on that many points?


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Ha ha ha, there’s no keeping up with @macman123!



Oh


----------



## benedib99

dado4 said:


> Definitely jealous of the amount of points, and I could for sure figure out how to use them all easily .  But dang what does your dues bill look like on that many points?



You DEFINITELY would not be jealous of my dues bill.  I'm sure @macman123 has me beat on that too!!!


----------



## sjdrr1313

sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19, passed 12/9

OMG I'm so excited!!! I seriously almost cried and did a happy dance. My first contract!!!!!!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

sjdrr1313 said:


> sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19, passed 12/9
> 
> OMG I'm so excited!!! I seriously almost cried and did a happy dance. My first contract!!!!!!


Congrats!! Maybe I’ll hear about my SSR soon!


----------



## sjdrr1313

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Congrats!! Maybe I’ll hear about my SSR soon!


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## carseatguru

I thought the ROFR department was closed until the 20th? But yay, it's good to still see people passing! Mine shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## sjdrr1313

carseatguru said:


> I thought the ROFR department was closed until the 20th? But yay, it's good to still see people passing! Mine shouldn't be too much longer now.


I asked my broker at Fidelity and she said they were only closed for transfer, not ROFR. So hopefully things keep moving


----------



## Lorana

benedib99 said:


> Now that you're that close to 2,000, you HAVE TO buy more.


My next unicorn is probably a 50-point at BCV with Sep UY that is under $180/point. I know buying a 2042 resort is not good financial sense, but I’d love a small BCV for weekend girlfriend getaways, or a couple nights in the summer. Now that I’m not getting Reflections with a lazy river, I’d love to guarantee SAB when I want one. ;-)

It’s more likely we’ll add on more to CCV, AKV, or PVB, though, to make that 2000, unless VGF2 or DLT pricing is amazing or they bring back Reflections.


----------



## tripphuff

Update:


tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9

tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9


----------



## LadybugsMum

tripphuff said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9



Mine was sent 11/23 so it would be great to hear back tomorrow.


----------



## Cleeevus

CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $121-$25009-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 12/9


----------



## dado4

Cleeevus said:


> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $121-$25009-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 12/9


That's a pretty dang good trade!


----------



## Cleeevus

dado4 said:


> That's a pretty dang good trade!


I think so too!


----------



## WxKristin

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8*
> 
> Well. That was unexpected!  I was convinced this was going to be taken.
> 
> Okay, I told myself I was DONE with the last that passed, but now I'm just 29 points shy of 2000 points...  I think @macman123 has been a bad influence.  ;-)



Congratulations!  Not going to lie, I'm definitely a little jealous of this one... would 0.50/point on mine sent that same day have made the difference?  

Of course everyone wants the best possible deal without Disney stepping in.  I just don't think I'm cut out for this game.


----------



## macman123

benedib99 said:


> You DEFINITELY would not be jealous of my dues bill.  I'm sure @macman123 has me beat on that too!!!



Im sure my dues are very reasonable !!!


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19
> 
> total cost includes the estimated 2022 annual dues ($879.60) that I will owe on closing. Hopefully this will pass.



Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, passed 12/9

yay! Now to wait for my closing papers. Oh and to move the money to the account to pay for it. Have it, just need to move it around a little bit.


----------



## Jodie0705

Third time was the charm!

JLG0705---$125-$34272-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/9


----------



## Lorana

WxKristin said:


> Congratulations!  Not going to lie, I'm definitely a little jealous of this one... would 0.50/point on mine sent that same day have made the difference?
> 
> Of course everyone wants the best possible deal without Disney stepping in.  I just don't think I'm cut out for this game.


I don't know!    I did think of you when I got the notice it passed ROFR.  Not that it helps, but I did look at DH and tell him that I almost wish we could give this to you, since this was a want/add-on, and yours was your first contract, and I felt so bad that mine passed and yours didn't!  If I could give it to you, I would!


----------



## Chia1974

sjdrr1313 said:


> I asked my broker at Fidelity and she said they were only closed for transfer, not ROFR. So hopefully things keep moving


Oh no, why is the transfer department closed? I have one waiting. Darn


----------



## Cleeevus

CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $121-$25009-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 12/9- buyer cancelled 12/9 

Just got an email that buyer changed their mind and cancelled. So, there’s a nicely priced stripped Saratoga contract listed with the site sponsor if anyone is looking


----------



## WxKristin

Lorana said:


> I don't know!    I did think of you when I got the notice it passed ROFR.  Not that it helps, but I did look at DH and tell him that I almost wish we could give this to you, since this was a want/add-on, and yours was your first contract, and I felt so bad that mine passed and yours didn't!  If I could give it to you, I would!



Honestly, this board and this thread have been incredibly helpful in understanding the process. I continue to scan the various broker websites and look for something I'm comfortable with... I adore Wilderness Lodge so I hope something works out.  Right now I'm just trying not to let myself go too far the other way just to make sure a contract passes ROFR. Knowing yours passed gives me hope!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Me checking my email 20 times already this morning and hoping to hear back on ROFR:


----------



## carseatguru

LadybugsMum said:


> Me checking my email 20 times already this morning and hoping to hear back on ROFR:


Same! I've seen people pass who sent after me and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Chia1974

Aulani contract took 8 weeks through ROFR. Points are already in my account 10 days after it recorded. I even received 4 unexpected points, lol.


----------



## mbroc

LadybugsMum said:


> Me checking my email 20 times already this morning and hoping to hear back on ROFR:


me too!


----------



## gregskellington

On the bright side (for everyone but me) I still haven't heard on my PVB sent 10/26


----------



## LadybugsMum

gregskellington said:


> On the bright side (for everyone but me) I still haven't heard on my PVB sent 10/26



That is waaaayyyy too long. Has the broker reached out to Disney?


----------



## Chia1974

gregskellington said:


> On the bright side (for everyone but me) I still haven't heard on my PVB sent 10/26


My took 8 weeks because there was a problem with seller unintentionally used her points for a trip instead of her other contract.


----------



## benedib99

macman123 said:


> Im sure my dues are very reasonable !!!


Reasonably crazy, just like my dues bill...


----------



## benedib99

Nick_will said:


> nick_will--$120-$14400-120-Riviera-Sep-0/21, 107/22- sent 11/17, Passed 12/8


That's a nice deal!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## gregskellington

LadybugsMum said:


> That is waaaayyyy too long. Has the broker reached out to Disney?



My broker is a fidelity agent and I've asked her three times to do so but she won't. I was surprised considering fidelity seems to get average to good reviews here!

Related tangentially, does anyone know when/if there's a time you can pull out and not lose a deposit once you've been sent to ROFR?


----------



## Lorana

gregskellington said:


> My broker is a fidelity agent and I've asked her three times to do so but she won't. I was surprised considering fidelity seems to get average to good reviews here!
> 
> Related tangentially, does anyone know when/if there's a time you can pull out and not lose a deposit once you've been sent to ROFR?


I believe once the closing date as specified in the contract has passed.


----------



## gregskellington

Lorana said:


> I believe once the closing date as specified in the contract has passed.



Thanks! That's what my research has led me to believe so far, as well.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

gregskellington said:


> My broker is a fidelity agent and I've asked her three times to do so but she won't. I was surprised considering fidelity seems to get average to good reviews here!
> 
> Related tangentially, does anyone know when/if there's a time you can pull out and not lose a deposit once you've been sent to ROFR?



although fidelity has decent prices I’ve not found their agents to be good at all.


----------



## Paul Stupin

WxKristin said:


> Honestly, this board and this thread have been incredibly helpful in understanding the process. I continue to scan the various broker websites and look for something I'm comfortable with... I adore Wilderness Lodge so I hope something works out.  Right now I'm just trying not to let myself go too far the other way just to make sure a contract passes ROFR. Knowing yours passed gives me hope!


I think this board is absolutely amazing and an enormous help as well! I do feel, though, that it can sometimes establish unrealistic expectations cost wise, since not every poster is as savvy or willing to spend the time and effort to find deals priced so low.


----------



## shand32783

Super open/ended question but what are the top one or two reason why people choose one month "UY" over another? Is it typically for the 11month window of when they would typically like to book their vaca as a main reason? Does one UY (month) date tend to be higher than others? What have you found as the highest "month" and the cheapest month. Sorry, I don't know all the terminology. =)


----------



## macman123

shand32783 said:


> Super open/ended question but what are the top one or two reason why people choose one month "UY" over another? Is it typically for the 11month window of when they would typically like to book their vaca as a main reason? Does one UY (month) date tend to be higher than others? What have you found as the highest "month" and the cheapest month. Sorry, I don't know all the terminology. =)



It depends on when you travel. You try to have it around period you usually travel. Dont forget if you cancel within 30 days of your reservation, those points go into holding, which means they have to be used by the end of your use year.

So if your use year was August and you were booked to go in September and cancelled, you would then have until end of July the following year to use those points.

As to points and cheapest, the price per point isn't the same but there are different travel periods.

You can find the point charts here:

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/point-charts/
Typically Sept 1-19th is the cheapest amount of points and then Christmas/Easter is most expensive.


----------



## Lorana

Somebody save me from myself.  There's an AUL subsidized dues Sep UY contract over at www.****************.com right now.

_Edited_: Oh, never mind, it seems we can't talk about that broker here.  Moderators, you can delete this post if you'd prefer!


----------



## JETSDAD

shand32783 said:


> Super open/ended question but what are the top one or two reason why people choose one month "UY" over another? Is it typically for the 11month window of when they would typically like to book their vaca as a main reason? Does one UY (month) date tend to be higher than others? What have you found as the highest "month" and the cheapest month. Sorry, I don't know all the terminology. =)


Generally it's best to have a UY just prior to your usual vacation time with your travel falling within first 8 months of your UY. I haven't noticed any real difference in pricing for various UY but some will have more points available than others. That UY distribution can be found elsewhere online.  UY doesn't affect your booking window.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Somebody save me from myself.  There's an AUL subsidized dues Sep UY contract over at [redacted]



*Checks your signature*  Oh, you don't have that one yet! 

1 - Don't you live on the east coast? Hawaii is a LONG HAUL. How often will you need that home resort priority? 
2 - Will you regret getting it or NOT getting it? 

... I'm not helping ....


----------



## Anuhea35

Lorana said:


> Somebody save me from myself.  There's an AUL subsidized dues Sep UY contract over at www.****************.com right now.
> 
> _Edited_: Oh, never mind, it seems we can't talk about that broker here.  Moderators, you can delete this post if you'd prefer!



man if it was a Aug UY I would so be all over it! Aulani is only 20 minutes away!!!


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> *Checks your signature*  Oh, you don't have that one yet!
> 
> 1 - Don't you live on the east coast? Hawaii is a LONG HAUL. How often will you need that home resort priority?
> 2 - Will you regret getting it or NOT getting it?
> 
> ... I'm not helping ....


1. I won't, really, though after having stayed there in 2019, DH keeps asking when we'll own there.  "It'll incentivize to go to Hawaii more often. Don't you want to go to Hawaii?".  This would be for SAP, to allow us Cabins and GVs on splurge stays.
2. I may kick myself a little, especially as Subsidized AUL dues are the lowest DVC dues out there right now, but I'd be grateful not to spend the money right now - or figure out what contract I'm going to sell to pay for it.  But as you mentioned, I don't think I *need* AUL priority, and it's probably better to have WDW resorts for SAP points so at least we have the 11 month priority.  But, man, those dues ($6.2799/point - closest is VGF, but they are still $0.5319 higher)!  Both PVG and SSR are now over $7, and VGC is all but there ($6.9927), so those subsidized dues are nice.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> 1. I won't, really, though after having stayed there in 2019, DH keeps asking when we'll own there.  "It'll incentivize to go to Hawaii more often. Don't you want to go to Hawaii?".  This would be for SAP, to allow us Cabins and GVs on splurge stays.
> 2. I may kick myself a little, especially as Subsidized AUL dues are the lowest DVC dues out there right now, but I'd be grateful not to spend the money right now - or figure out what contract I'm going to sell to pay for it.  But as you mentioned, I don't think I *need* AUL priority, and it's probably better to have WDW resorts for SAP points so at least we have the 11 month priority.  But, man, those dues ($6.2799/point - closest is VGF, but they are still $0.5319 higher)!  Both PVG and SSR are now over $7, and VGC is all but there ($6.9927), so those subsidized dues are nice.



If it does help (no, really) I saw a post today about JOMO - the JOY of missing out. We always hear about FOMO, but that was a different perspective for me. It had an image of someone sitting at home, wrapped in a blanket and just being cozy and relaxed.


----------



## macman123

Anuhea35 said:


> man if it was a Aug UY I would so be all over it! Aulani is only 20 minutes away!!!



If it was Aug UY you would be in a fight with me for it


----------



## Anuhea35

macman123 said:


> If it was Aug UY you would be in a fight with me for it



 

I got a small contract recently but with my family size and how close aulani is I know I’ll end up buying more. I swear every time we pass aulani the kids are asking to go back


----------



## Huberp2824

Huberp2824 said:


> Hoping this one passes!  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22


Been watching the board and thinking next week we will finally hear whether we pass...   It looks like ROFR is on the week of 11/17.  If it does not pass, I have my sights set on another one.


----------



## TinkAgainU

gregskellington said:


> My broker is a fidelity agent and I've asked her three times to do so but she won't. I was surprised considering fidelity seems to get average to good reviews here!
> 
> Related tangentially, does anyone know when/if there's a time you can pull out and not lose a deposit once you've been sent to ROFR?



Just be aware the PURCHASE CONTRACTS differ from broker to broker - I noticed recently that FIDELITY had under Buyer Default section that if the Buyer cancelled after 10 days they would lose their deposit -PLUS- BE LIABLE FOR THE FULL COMMISSION that is usually paid by the Seller.  Which seems unreasonable (to me) if the Broker is getting half your deposit, and just going to get the commission on it from the next sale anyway.  I now look at Fidelity purchases with less enthusiasm lol.  Know what Your specific contract says before you cancel.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Huberp2824 said:


> Been watching the board and thinking next week we will finally hear whether we pass...   It looks like ROFR is on the week of 11/17.  If it does not pass, I have my sights set on another one.


Nope, still haven’t heard and ours is 11/16 and should be a pretty easy one. We are paying $145 for OKW. I would have thought they’d pass on that fairly quick.


----------



## Huberp2824

wdw4rfam said:


> Nope, still haven’t heard and ours is 11/16 and should be a pretty easy one. We are paying $145 for OKW. I would have thought they’d pass on that fairly quick.


Good luck!!   I agree that would seem like a no-brainer and well above what seems like the going rates.


----------



## DisneyKim41

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15 Passed 12/07
> 
> 4th try for BLT was the charm.   I was confident but when I saw Disney had bought a BLT at $158 I wasn't going to count my chickens till they hatched.   Happy that my wife's addonitis will hopefully be cured forever now.   465 points a year are more than enough.   Now to get the 480 points into my account so I can get them rented out before my wife tries to use them.


When we got our BLT it was loaded with 2020 points. I told my husband we could rent them.  Somehow we took an extra trip this year instead....


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> Oh no, why is the transfer department closed? I have one waiting. Darn


I'm not sure. I passed ROFR last week and already sent the money and everything but my title company said we can't close until December 20th at the earliest because Disney isn't accepting anything until after that date


----------



## Ginamarie

sjdrr1313 said:


> I'm not sure. I passed ROFR last week and already sent the money and everything but my title company said we can't close until December 20th at the earliest because Disney isn't accepting anything until after that date


They do this every year when they have to update the dues in the system.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

thanxfornoticin said:


> Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19
> 
> Very excited to get the good news and move forward.  Was a bit nervous Disney might grab it, but they didn't!


Just an FYI follow-up to my previous post.  Things moved along pretty quickly for us, since we appeared to have sellers anxious to get their money.  Closing was easy and Disney moved it along.  As a data point for this thread, we had the offer accepted 10/15, passed ROFR 11/19, and had the points in our account for actual use 12/11.  I know there have been some mixed experiences out there, but less than 2 months seemed pretty good to us.


----------



## TinkAgainU

Ginamarie said:


> They do this every year when they have to update the dues in the system.



Do you recall if they stop ROFR every year also, or just the Transfers?


----------



## Sandisw

TinkAgainU said:


> Do you recall if they stop ROFR every year also, or just the Transfers?



I remember reading every year during this time that things at MA may stop during this time when dues get uploaded.  I do think they put out that nothing will happen but if things can, they still do which is why we may still see accounts created and ROFR happening.


----------



## Ginamarie

TinkAgainU said:


> Do you recall if they stop ROFR every year also, or just the Transfers?


I don’t recall. I know last year I closed right before the shut down and my deed was filed without any issues but it took awhile to get my membership number and points.


----------



## perchy

Ginamarie said:


> I don’t recall. I know last year I closed right before the shut down and my deed was filed without any issues but it took awhile to get my membership number and points.



I closed 12/3, got my membership number 12/12, but no useable points yet.


----------



## DonMacGregor

perchy said:


> I closed 12/3, got my membership number 12/12, but no useable points yet.


I've found that the timeline is hit or miss. I've had a resale contract that saw the contract showing in my membership, with the correct UY and annual point count correct, but actually getting the points provisioned into the account took a few days, even with a phone call.


----------



## Anuhea35

I closed 11/24, contract showed in my account 12/6, points loaded 12/10


----------



## Ginamarie

perchy said:


> I closed 12/3, got my membership number 12/12, but no useable points yet.


Call them- they may be able to load your points since you already have a membership number.  We did that a couple of times.


----------



## Chia1974

perchy said:


> I closed 12/3, got my membership number 12/12, but no useable points yet.


You can call or do online chat. They can load it for you.


----------



## TinkAgainU

TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10

Second try to be first time DVC lol. A bit sad will not know by Christmas (Surprise!) but still hopeful and excited - has been a dream for years to be able to go to VGF every couple of years.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Finally get to join the party

Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15


----------



## mbroc

We passed!  We passed!  We passed!   Surprise Christmas gift for the family!! This is our first contract!!  Special thanks to this board for feeding the obsession. 

mbroc---$130-$16380-120-SSR-Mar-0/20, 120/21, 240/22- sent 11/22, passed 12/15


----------



## tripphuff

Update: 

tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/15


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18
> 
> I canceled my first resale offer once I educated myself about use year and other things. This one suits me perfectly I think.


Update: taken 12/15/21


----------



## wdw4rfam

So discouraging to see people getting answers from week after ours was sent


----------



## LadybugsMum

Me, checking my email in vain every 20 min:


----------



## carseatguru

Update: third time was the charm! 

carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/15


----------



## BamaGuy44

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Update: taken 12/15/21


Crazy that they passed one at $131 the same day. There really is no rhyme or reason to it


----------



## DonMacGregor

BamaGuy44 said:


> Crazy that they passed one at $131 the same day. There really is no rhyme or reason to it


And another one at $132 as well (@carseatguru).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BamaGuy44 said:


> Crazy that they passed one at $131 the same day. There really is no rhyme or reason to it





DonMacGregor said:


> And another one art $132 as well (@carseatguru).


Maybe Disney liked that the seller was going to pay 2021 dues? I dunno. It's so bizarre.


----------



## Mellscar1

Mellscar1 said:


> Mellscar—$160-$25845–150-CCV-FEB-150/21, 150/22,150/23- sent 11/22
> 
> Hoping this goes thru- will be my first purchase!


Just got news that Disney waived!  Woot Woot! So excited to become owners! Thanks to this board.  I am learning so much.


----------



## perchy

perchy said:


> I closed 12/3, got my membership number 12/12, but no useable points yet.



I was able to use my points TODAY! Woo-hoo!


----------



## sjdrr1313

HIRyeDVC said:


> Maybe Disney liked that the seller was going to pay 2021 dues? I dunno. It's so bizarre.


Mine got through at $129 with seller paying 2021 dues last week. but it was a 200 point contract... there really is no rhyme or reason, I thought for sure I was in the danger zone. Wired my money last week and now impatiently waiting to close...


----------



## gregskellington

gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15


----------



## sjdrr1313

gregskellington said:


> gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15


Finally!! took them long enough


----------



## wdw4rfam

Yay just got word that ours passed. Didn’t expect it to not- we were paying $145 at OKW. But it was a small contract and was stacked. Now hoping that we get the points in time to book something for late spring.  I see plenty of availability now for when we want to go, but who knows for how long.


----------



## DonMacGregor

sjdrr1313 said:


> I thought for sure I was in the danger zone. Wired my money last week and now impatiently waiting to close...


----------



## KVacc

Mellscar1 said:


> Just got news that Disney waived!  Woot Woot! So excited to become owners! Thanks to this board.  I am learning so much.


We are just starting the process for CCV and I’m totally nervous since so many CCV are being taken it sounds like. Glad you got yours!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

gregskellington said:


> gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15



I don’t understand how it can take that long yet other similar ones are either being passed or taken which were submitted later.


----------



## gregskellington

Your guess is as good as mine, I consider myself pretty patient but that was a painful wait lol.


----------



## VH103428

Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15/2021


----------



## wilkydelts

Just got my first set of points added to my account and was able to book some rooms this summer. I need some help. 

Do I need to add the room reservation to MDE or does it automatically do it? 

Assuming I need to add it, one room is in my wife's name but we only have one MDE where I make plans for all do I just add it to my MDE and match her name to it and it would work out normal?


----------



## Sandisw

wilkydelts said:


> Just got my first set of points added to my account and was able to book some rooms this summer. I need some help.
> 
> Do I need to add the room reservation to MDE or does it automatically do it?
> 
> Assuming I need to add it, one room is in my wife's name but we only have one MDE where I make plans for all do I just add it to my MDE and match her name to it and it would work out normal?



You have to add it.


----------



## Ginamarie

wdw4rfam said:


> So discouraging to see people getting answers from week after ours was sent


Usually, if you take a little longer it's because they're preparing the estoppel because you passed.  Hang in there!


----------



## Huberp2824

Huberp2824 said:


> Hoping this one passes!  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22


Sad news.  Just found out that DVC Took our contract,  Not totally shocked watching how DVC is buying up Boulder Ridge, ahead of the refurb, yet hoped that a stripped contract would get through. 

huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22 - Taken 12/16


----------



## LadybugsMum

Passed today!

LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/16


----------



## zummi525

zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27 , passed 12/16


----------



## LottiesMommy

I am the seller on this one.  Adding here to help those who use this for stats.  

LottiesMommy---$117-$20092-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23-Split 22 dues- sent 11/23, taken 12/16


----------



## Ginamarie

LottiesMommy said:


> I am the seller on this one.  Adding here to help those who use this for stats.
> 
> LottiesMommy---$117-$20092-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23-Split 22 dues- sent 11/23, taken 12/16



That was a sad day for the buyer!  SSR at $117 is a steal right now.


----------



## UberClaire

UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/17


----------



## wilkydelts

Ginamarie said:


> That was a sad day for the buyer!  SSR at $117 is a steal right now.


 
which is why it never stood a chance against ROFR.


----------



## swaysui

I wonder if it makes any difference that my broker sent my offer for ROFR on a Saturday.  I see other people getting  a response that was sent in after mine.  Hopefully they will pass on it.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

that sad feeling when you find a dream contract and find out someone put in an offer that was accepted just before yours


----------



## LottiesMommy

Ginamarie said:


> That was a sad day for the buyer!  SSR at $117 is a steal right now.



I figured it would be taken, but I was fine with that since we sat on the market for three months and just wanted to move on    Stripped contracts are not very popular.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12, passed 12/2


----------



## Zimwicket

Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1, taken 12/17


----------



## smmora

zummi525 said:


> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27 , passed 12/16


The makes me think I may get to keep mine $143 sent in on 12/7 for 50 points


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, taken 12/17


----------



## LadybugsMum

smmora said:


> The makes me think I may get to keep mine $143 sent in on 12/7 for 50 points


Hopefully since my BWV 130 points at $140/pp just passed.


----------



## KVacc

StacyLovesDisney said:


> that sad feeling when you find a dream contract and find out someone put in an offer that was accepted just before yours


What was your dream contract?


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

KVacc said:


> What was your dream contract?


Beach Club - 100 points.... by the time I made the offer, broker emailed me that it had just sold.. I should have been quicker


----------



## CaptainAmerica

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Beach Club - 100 points.... by the time I made the offer, broker emailed me that it had just sold.. I should have been quicker


Brokers and sellers are way too quick on the trigger. They should never been accepting the first offer that comes in, but many of them do.  It'd be much smarter to amass multiple offers and then make everyone bid.


----------



## JETSDAD

CaptainAmerica said:


> Brokers and sellers are way too quick on the trigger. They should never been accepting the first offer that comes in, but many of them do.  It'd be much smarter to amass multiple offers and then make everyone bid.


And then you would have all the buyers on here complaining that they think the brokers are playing games claiming there are other offers and asking for best and highest. Why would anyone offer over list, etc.  

I agree though.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Brokers and sellers are way too quick on the trigger. They should never been accepting the first offer that comes in, but many of them do.  It'd be much smarter to amass multiple offers and then make everyone bid.



I have sold many and if the offer I got was within the range I wanted, I took it and ran.

Some went full offer so it didn’t matter, but others were close enough that it was worth getting it sold immediately.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I have sold many and if the offer I got was within the range I wanted, I took it and ran.
> 
> Some went full offer so it didn’t matter, but others were close enough that it was worth getting it sold immediately.


A lot depends on what you're selling. If I've got a 500 point Aulani contract that I'm trying to sell, I'm going to take the first offer that comes along. If I have a 100 point Beach Club, I'm making them bid.


----------



## Lorana

StacyLovesDisney said:


> that sad feeling when you find a dream contract and find out someone put in an offer that was accepted just before yours


Oh no!  I’m so sorry. What are you looking for?  Maybe I’ll see your Dream contract somewhere else and can let you know!
Edited: saw it was a 100 point BCV. What UY?


----------



## TinkAgainU

Lorana said:


> Oh no!  I’m so sorry. What are you looking for?  Maybe I’ll see your Dream contract somewhere else and can let you know!
> Edited: saw it was a 100 point BCV. What UY?



That is so nice of you to help someone, there are a LOT of sites to watch (and of course, there are always scary hints to avoid some sites which nobody names - which is not super helpful btw lol)


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Lorana said:


> Oh no!  I’m so sorry. What are you looking for?  Maybe I’ll see your Dream contract somewhere else and can let you know!
> Edited: saw it was a 100 point BCV. What UY?


Thanks! August .


----------



## Karrman

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27
> 
> Mman23---$137-$29355-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 272/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays 21 MF- sent 10/15, passed 11/4
> 
> ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 10/20, passed 11/9
> 
> Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11
> 
> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18
> 
> Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30
> 
> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1
> 
> Jberndt10---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11, passed 12/1
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27
> 
> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2
> 
> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19
> 
> Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7
> 
> FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10
> 
> Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24, passed 10/13
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10
> 
> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13
> 
> Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International Seller- sent 11/2
> 
> Squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/8
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3, passed 11/19
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28
> 
> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8
> 
> Vh103428---$135-$16100-115-OKW(E)-Aug-115/20, 115/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 10/18, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8
> 
> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22, passed 10/12
> 
> DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18
> 
> C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28
> 
> GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20 - passed 11/9
> 
> MISCDisney21---$160-$25000-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 51/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/28, passed 11/16
> 
> ScubaTime---$168-$44745-250-PVB-Apr-227/20, 477/21, 250/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12, passed 12/2
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/8
> 
> DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24
> 
> SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25
> 
> DizneyLizzy---$130-$4400-30-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 10/14, passed 11/3
> 
> Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5, passed 11/9
> 
> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12, passed 11/16
> 
> sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23- sent 11/9, passed 11/30
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8
> 
> TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/27
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5
> 
> Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15, passed 11/5
> 
> DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pays MF21- sent 10/22, passed 11/11
> 
> Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/17
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/28
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$137-$18059-120-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3
> 
> CannonSTL---$139-$37688-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 438/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/10
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12
> 
> Sszabk---$125-$13924-100-AKV-Oct-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/18
> 
> Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19
> 
> tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-Subsidized/seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10
> 
> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15
> 
> kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19
> 
> UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23
> 
> Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$8766-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 10/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> 
> carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/16
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18
> 
> Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19
> 
> sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19
> 
> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27
> 
> Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> HJS33---$145-$35130-225-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 330/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 10/12
> 
> Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$157-$17092-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/24
> 
> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15
> 
> Lorana---$157.50-$12,792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29
> 
> modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1
> 
> BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21, taken 11/5
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5
> 
> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8
> 
> ImagineerTHAT---$130-$14000-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 51/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/28, taken 11/10
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> modavi---$129-$32798-240-AKV-Feb- 0/21, 123/22, 240/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/15
> 
> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Sell pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> Japy---$142-$40348-270-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/31
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29
> 
> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/2
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28
> 
> bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6
> 
> perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12
> 
> carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29
> 
> Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28
> 
> Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29
> 
> Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29
> 
> sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31
> 
> mbroc---$128-$14113-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing- sent 10/21, taken 11/4
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14
> 
> JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16
> 
> mbroc---$114-$11954-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 17/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/11
> 
> tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28
> 
> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30
> 
> Hclegg---$165-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31
> 
> JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25, taken 11/3
> 
> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19, taken 11/4
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18, taken 11/5
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## Karrman

Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> A lot depends on what you're selling. If I've got a 500 point Aulani contract that I'm trying to sell, I'm going to take the first offer that comes along. If I have a 100 point Beach Club, I'm making them bid.



Which of course is why it’s different. The highest contract I sold was 200. Many were 75 to 150.

Was never interested in a bidding frenzy if what I had on the table was within my expectations.

Of course, I was also buying at the same time so holding out for a few hundred more wasn’t worth it.

Honestly, I went a week a few times without an offer and lowered which is what sparked the sale.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Huberp2824 said:


> Sad news.  Just found out that DVC Took our contract,  Not totally shocked watching how DVC is buying up Boulder Ridge, ahead of the refurb, yet hoped that a stripped contract would get through.
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22 - Taken 12/16


We have a small Bar contract and I'm desperate for the refurb. We love the resort. The rooms need help though.


----------



## DisneyKim41

DisneyKim41 said:


> We have a small Bar contract and I'm desperate for the refurb. We love the resort. The rooms need help though.


I mean BRV, darn autocorrect


----------



## BabyYoda

BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-10/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 12/18


----------



## Huberp2824

DisneyKim41 said:


> I mean BRV, darn autocorrect


We ended up buying direct this week instead.  We used the points to complete a 10 d trip to Aulani.  Yes, much more expensive; we would have saved money, but also had the points immediately available and used them.  I am pretty sure that after the refurb, we will see BRV direct go up $10 to $200/pt and see the deed get extended by 20 more years.  I would expect the same for BCV and BWV.  HHI and VB might stay the same $/pt but still get extended.

IMHO - I think we will see resale for BRV move into the $130+ range to pass. DVC will gobble up anything lower to reduce the potential use during the refurb and then sell them at a premium.


----------



## poofyo101

Huberp2824 said:


> We ended up buying direct this week instead.  We used the points to complete a 10 d trip to Aulani.  Yes, much more expensive; we would have saved money, but also had the points immediately available and used them.  I am pretty sure that after the refurb, we will see BRV direct go up $10 to $200/pt and see the deed get extended by 20 more years.  I would expect the same for BCV and BWV.  HHI and VB might stay the same $/pt but still get extended.
> 
> IMHO - I think we will see resale for BRV move into the $130+ range to pass. DVC will gobble up anything lower to reduce the potential use during the refurb and then sell them at a premium.


wait, why would you think they would extend the years?


----------



## Ginamarie

poofyo101 said:


> wait, why would you think they would extend the years?


Some people theorize that they will offer extensions like they did at OKW.
Seeing as it was a disaster at OKW, I highly doubt they’ll go that route again.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> wait, why would you think they would extend the years?



I think that BRV could be the only one we see an extension in that they take BRV and absorb it as part of the CCV condo association and then sell points there to expire at the same time.

 But not sure why anyone thinks that an extension would work at the other places as that would mean keeping the point charts and I can’t see that as a goal for them.


----------



## Huberp2824

Sandisw said:


> I think that BRV could be the only one we see an extension in that they take BRV and absorb it as part of the CCV condo association and then sell points there to expire at the same time.
> 
> But not sure why anyone thinks that an extension would work at the other places as that would mean keeping the point charts and I can’t see that as a goal for them.



That is an interesting thought, Sandi, of how they could absorb BRV as part of CCV.  I was always under the impression that the DVC resorts would have to remain separated.  I could be completely wrong or misunderstanding how the deed and points are regulated.

Just my opinion, of the 2042 Resorts BRV, BCV, BWV are located within high demand areas, Epcot and MK.  DVC has indicated, at least with Riviera, they plan to stick around until 2070. I would think that DVC would be interested (and Bob Paycheck) to extend the 2042 sites and bring them up to par with the other locations.




I absolutely agree with Ginamarie, the extension process was a disaster at OKW.  I would hope that DVC learned a few things from that experience (and yet I could be very wrong with that presumption), and developed a smoother process to extend other locations in the future.

Anyway - I should probably post this on a different board as I read it now..  LOL  and to bring it back to the ROFR... I think we will see more buybacks, especially for BRV, BCV and BWV in the future.


----------



## Sandisw

Huberp2824 said:


> That is an interesting thought, Sandi, of how they could absorb BRV as part of CCV.  I was always under the impression that the DVC resorts would have to remain separated.  I could be completely wrong or misunderstanding how the deed and points are regulated.
> 
> Just my opinion, of the 2042 Resorts BRV, BCV, BWV are located within high demand areas, Epcot and MK.  DVC has indicated, at least with Riviera, they plan to stick around until 2070. I would think that DVC would be interested (and Bob Paycheck) to extend the 2042 sites and bring them up to par with the other locations.
> 
> View attachment 631854
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with Ginamarie, the extension process was a disaster at OKW.  I would hope that DVC learned a few things from that experience (and yet I could be very wrong with that presumption), and developed a smoother process to extend other locations in the future.
> 
> Anyway - I should probably post this on a different board as I read it now..  LOL  and to bring it back to the ROFR... I think we will see more buybacks, especially for BRV, BCV and BWV in the future.



To do it with BRV, it would be like what is happening with VGF. Once the current BRV expires, and that building goes back to DVD, it gets renovated and added to CCV. So not really an extension but a different way to absorb those without full new 50 year contracts.

Again, those Epcot locations will stay DVC IMO. An extension means the ground lease gets extended and it stays as is. That means that all owners are legally extended which is why a quit claim was needed for OKW owners who didn’t want to be obligated to another 15 years.

There are ways for them to convert Those areas for new. For example, a few years before, convert BC hotel rooms to DVC, sell as new with opening in 2042 and then add back in BCV once renovated.   Do the same with BW inn rooms after BCV is done with both the hotel and villas.

But I just don’t see them offering a situation that doesn’t have those places as new DVC with new 50 year contracts, new point charts, and new restrictions.

And, we should probably discuss in a different thread to keep this one streamlined to ROFR!


----------



## TinkAgainU

We are just supposed to post our string in the current comments, or am I doing it wrong?  Here is mine again, maybe my notes were too long, so shortened them...

TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 12/10


----------



## Sandisw

TinkAgainU said:


> We are just supposed to post our string in the current comments, or am I doing it wrong?  Here is mine again, maybe my notes were too long, so shortened them...
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 21 Fee- sent 12/10



As long as you use the first post string generator it can be added!


----------



## TinkAgainU

Sandisw said:


> As long as you use the first post string generator it can be added!



Thanks, I did it again without ANY notes - the Buyer and Seller split the 2021 fees 50/50 but there is not much room in the notes for comments  so I took that out.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

TinkAgainU said:


> Thanks, I did it again without ANY notes - the Buyer and Seller split the 2021 fees 50/50 but there is not much room in the notes for comments  so I took that out.



Nice. It's manually added to the first post by @pangyal, usually once a week or so.

It looks like a nice contract. VGF is one of the resorts I haven't yet stayed at, but I have a night booked!


----------



## Bearval

Huberp2824 said:


> We ended up buying direct this week instead.  We used the points to complete a 10 d trip to Aulani.  Yes, much more expensive; we would have saved money, but also had the points immediately available and used them.  I am pretty sure that after the refurb, we will see BRV direct go up $10 to $200/pt and see the deed get extended by 20 more years.  I would expect the same for BCV and BWV.  HHI and VB might stay the same $/pt but still get extended.
> 
> IMHO - I think we will see resale for BRV move into the $130+ range to pass. DVC will gobble up anything lower to reduce the potential use during the refurb and then sell them at a premium.


DVD will never again extend any of the contracts and I am willing to bet HHI and VB both get sold off at the end of their contracts especially since these are two properties they do not exercise ROFR and along with that they are aging beach properties and if you think the maintenance fees are high now wait to see what they are in the next 5, 10 and 20 years.   Add to that IF they did extend the contracts they cannot increase the point charts and then they also allow " grandfathered" contracts that would have expired and  didn't buy direct the ability to stay at any of the newer resorts.


----------



## mrsdoubie

Bearval said:


> DVD will never again extend any of the contracts



Maybe not to current owners but as contracts get bought back through ROFR and resold to new owners they may offer a longer contract. They’re already doing this with OKW.


----------



## JETSDAD

mrsdoubie said:


> Maybe not to current owners but as contracts get bought back through ROFR and resold to new owners they may offer a longer contract. They’re already doing this with OKW.


That's only because when they did the OKW extension they extended the lease for the entire resort.  All contracts were extended and that's what has caused, and will continue to cause, issues.  It's not as simple as just saying that new contracts will end at a different date.


----------



## KVacc

KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20


----------



## pangyal

Updated- sorry for the delay, everyone- am currently on a (very fun) trip to WDW at the moment with my 80-year old dad and 12 year old son. It's a lovely reminder of why I genuinely love DVC


----------



## swaysui

JETSDAD said:


> That's only because when they did the OKW extension they extended the lease for the entire resort.  All contracts were extended and that's what has caused, and will continue to cause, issues.  It's not as simple as just saying that new contracts will end at a different date.


So you're saying it doesn't matter if you get okw extended or not they will all end 2054?  Can you expound?


----------



## JETSDAD

swaysui said:


> So you're saying it doesn't matter if you get okw extended or not they will all end 2054?  Can you expound?


The way they did the extension was to extend the land lease for the entire resort (they can't really just extend a portion because of how units are owned).  They then said that people would either have to pay for the extension or sign a quit claim to those additional years giving those rights back to DVD. A lot of people just signed the quit claim and with any OKW resale contract the buyer must sign a quit claim.  There are some people who didn't do either who feel that they have the right to those extra years because of the fact that the resort was extended and they never agreed to quit claim those additional years.  

So legally the entire resort was extended and that can be seen in the Public Offering Statement which is why direct sales are all extended contracts. How that will play out in 2042 is debatable and could end up in court if someone really wants to spend the money. Now I would not assume that anyone will get those years without having paid but it's just really messy which is why I can't see them offering some sort of extension at other resorts, even on direct sales.


----------



## swaysui

JETSDAD said:


> The way they did the extension was to extend the land lease for the entire resort (they can't really just extend a portion because of how units are owned).  They then said that people would either have to pay for the extension or sign a quit claim to those additional years giving those rights back to DVD. A lot of people just signed the quit claim and with any OKW resale contract the buyer must sign a quit claim.  There are some people who didn't do either who feel that they have the right to those extra years because of the fact that the resort was extended and they never agreed to quit claim those additional years.
> 
> So legally the entire resort was extended and that can be seen in the Public Offering Statement which is why direct sales are all extended contracts. How that will play out in 2042 is debatable and could end up in court if someone really wants to spend the money. Now I would not assume that anyone will get those years without having paid but it's just really messy which is why I can't see them offering some sort of extension at other resorts, even on direct sales.


Gotcha, now I see why it will be a mess when the time comes, and why they are not offering for the other 2042 resorts.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

JETSDAD said:


> The way they did the extension was to extend the land lease for the entire resort (they can't really just extend a portion because of how units are owned).  They then said that people would either have to pay for the extension or sign a quit claim to those additional years giving those rights back to DVD. A lot of people just signed the quit claim and with any OKW resale contract the buyer must sign a quit claim.  There are some people who didn't do either who feel that they have the right to those extra years because of the fact that the resort was extended and they never agreed to quit claim those additional years.
> 
> So legally the entire resort was extended and that can be seen in the Public Offering Statement which is why direct sales are all extended contracts. How that will play out in 2042 is debatable and could end up in court if someone really wants to spend the money. Now I would not assume that anyone will get those years without having paid but it's just really messy which is why I can't see them offering some sort of extension at other resorts, even on direct sales.



Aside from the above points which I completely agree with, let's also keep in mind that Disney makes significantly more money if they let their 2042s expire and re-issue new points with a new deed.  Beach Club and BWV certainly have the demand and consumer confidence for this.


----------



## JETSDAD

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Aside from the above points which I completely agree with, let's also keep in mind that Disney makes significantly more money if they let their 2042s expire and re-issue new points with a new deed.  Beach Club and BWV certainly have the demand and consumer confidence for this.


Agreed.  Refurb/rebuild, create new point charts, add resale restrictions, and have multi-billion dollar sellouts on each of those resorts.


----------



## Bearval

mrsdoubie said:


> Maybe not to current owners but as contracts get bought back through ROFR and resold to new owners they may offer a longer contract. They’re already doing this with OKW.


OKW was the only resort they did that with and then discovered it was a massive mistake which will cause the legal issues in 2042.   They are hoping to convert as many of the 2042 contacts as they can to 2057 contacts to mitigate any potential damage.  For the remaining 2042  DVC Disneyworld resorts they will close those resorts in 2042 do a massive refurbishment and jack up the point charts to RIV level.   As for HHI and VB they most likely would get sold off, to hard and too long to sell these points that is why they do not exercise ROFR  on these places.


----------



## DaveNan

JETSDAD said:


> Agreed.  Refurb/rebuild, create new point charts, add resale restrictions, and have multi-billion dollar sellouts on each of those resorts.


I agree with Jimmy and JETS.  You might even see the last 2-3 years when point values plummet, and some folks won't go again and just won't to get out from under the MF, Disney may start to buy a bunch back for next to nothing.  They could start the refurb early and/or start sales early.  They could have a new model to show you.  You could buy one- two years early in 2041-2042 and with the contract, you get some OTU points in the current resort in those years as a bonus, and your contract start in 2043.  It could literally be a hard goods refurb in the villas, but Disney gets multi millions of dollars.  Doing this on 1-2 of the 2042 resorts, could spread out having 3-6 (BRV, BCV, BWV for sure, OKW (2057 but some points in 2042), HHI and VB (maybe they sell the land), for sale at the same time.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

4vrdreamin---$121-$33094-250-BRV@WL-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-Intl seller- sent 12/15


----------



## E2ME2

DaveNan said:


> I agree with Jimmy and JETS.  You might even see the last 2-3 years when point values plummet, and some folks won't go again and just won't to get out from under the MF, Disney may start to buy a bunch back for next to nothing.  They could start the refurb early and/or start sales early.  They could have a new model to show you.  You could buy one- two years early in 2041-2042 and with the contract, you get some OTU points in the current resort in those years as a bonus, and your contract start in 2043.  It could literally be a hard goods refurb in the villas, but Disney gets multi millions of dollars.  Doing this on 1-2 of the 2042 resorts, could spread out having 3-6 (BRV, BCV, BWV for sure, OKW (2057 but some points in 2042), HHI and VB (maybe they sell the land), for sale at the same time.


I'm just hoping to seize a WOO (Window Of Opportunity) for BCV, between now and 2042. We love the location, and only have a small resale contract there.  Don't want to pay Direct Prices for another add-on, and there's been a recent spike in BCV resale$$ (AND - the first ROFRs on BCV in about a year).  I hope that in the next couple years it hits the point of diminishing returns, and a WOO opens up for me, as the next 20 years at DVC will be our Prime Time.  We'll be in our 80's in 2042, and we already have sufficient points at SSR to carry us forward from there, so just looking/hoping for a "SALE" on BCV in that period.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

E2ME2 said:


> I'm just hoping to seize a WOO (Window Of Opportunity) for BCV, between now and 2042. We love the location, and only have a small resale contract there.  Don't want to pay Direct Prices for another add-on, and there's been a recent spike in BCV resale$$ (AND - the first ROFRs on BCV in about a year).  I hope that in the next couple years it hits the point of diminishing returns, and a WOO opens up for me, as the next 20 years at DVC will be our Prime Time.  We'll be in our 80's in 2042, and we already have sufficient points at SSR to carry us forward from there, so just looking/hoping for a "SALE" on BCV in that period.


I think a lot of people are and have been waiting for that price drop for BCV, myself included. The problem is, the resort is way too popular, even with the diminishing years left on the contract.  I don't think the price drop will keep up with the rate of inflation so my thought is it will probably stay at the current price, probably all the way until maybe 5 years left.  But by then, I can't see many people willing to sell or buy.  I personally go back and forth on BCV.  On the one hand, 20 years is way too short but on the other hand, 20 years is still a long time to enjoy a phenomenal resort.  I'll probably go back and forth forever. sigh.


----------



## gregskellington

As much as I love Beach Club (well I prefer YC, but whatever), it was immediately off the table for me. I'll have just turned 50 in 2042 so the contract ending then is not ideal.


----------



## Bearval

DaveNan said:


> I agree with Jimmy and JETS.  You might even see the last 2-3 years when point values plummet, and some folks won't go again and just won't to get out from under the MF, Disney may start to buy a bunch back for next to nothing.  They could start the refurb early and/or start sales early.  They could have a new model to show you.  You could buy one- two years early in 2041-2042 and with the contract, you get some OTU points in the current resort in those years as a bonus, and your contract start in 2043.  It could literally be a hard goods refurb in the villas, but Disney gets multi millions of dollars.  Doing this on 1-2 of the 2042 resorts, could spread out having 3-6 (BRV, BCV, BWV for sure, OKW (2057 but some points in 2042), HHI and VB (maybe they sell the land), for sale at the same time.


They sold the land that they had next to VB they were going to use for the expansion years ago. That pretty much tells you they have no long term interest in keeping that property for the long haul.  They are just stuck with it until 2042.


----------



## DisNerd1984

DisNerd1984---$160-$25869-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 1/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 12/21


----------



## DisNerd1984

KVacc said:


> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20


Our CCV contract was sent to ROFR 12/21, here’s hoping we both pass.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think a lot of people are and have been waiting for that price drop for BCV, myself included. The problem is, the resort is way too popular, even with the diminishing years left on the contract.  I don't think the price drop will keep up with the rate of inflation so my thought is it will probably stay at the current price, probably all the way until maybe 5 years left.  But by then, I can't see many people willing to sell or buy.  I personally go back and forth on BCV.  On the one hand, 20 years is way too short but on the other hand, 20 years is still a long time to enjoy a phenomenal resort.  I'll probably go back and forth forever. sigh.



And in addition to that, its a small resort so there are so few rooms which makes the 11 month booking window a must.  That alone is why the prices remain stable IMO.   If you want to stay there, you have to own there.  It's not the best economic decision, but we bought there because we want to stay there for a week each year.  I look at it as pre-paying for vacations, and hopefully in 7 to 10 years when my girls are older they will want to stay elsewhere and I can unload it.


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2



I’ve had to sign two addendums now for this contract. 1st one was on 12/7/2021 (broker got the percentage of ownership wrong) and the 2nd one was just now (broker forgot to include the expiration date) on 12/22/2021. Needless to say, I’m not particularly happy with the broker.


----------



## swaysui

What happens if I pass ROFR but seller doesnt return the documents.  It's been two weeks and she hasn't returned them.  The title company has reached out multiple times with no resolution.


----------



## DonMacGregor

swaysui said:


> What happens if I pass ROFR but seller doesnt return the documents.  It's been two weeks and she hasn't returned them.  The title company has reached out multiple times with no resolution.


I wasn’t aware they could submit a contract for ROFR without the sellers sig.


----------



## LadybugsMum

swaysui said:


> What happens if I pass ROFR but seller doesnt return the documents.  It's been two weeks and she hasn't returned them.  The title company has reached out multiple times with no resolution.


If the sellers don't return the documents by the closing date specified, then you can cancel the closing and get your money back.


----------



## JETSDAD

DonMacGregor said:


> I wasn’t aware they could submit a contract for ROFR without the sellers sig.


That would be on the offer....after ROFR are the closing docs.


----------



## swaysui

LadybugsMum said:


> If the sellers don't return the documents by the closing date specified, then you can cancel the closing and get your money back.


I honestly want the contract.  I don't want to start all over.


----------



## sjdrr1313

swaysui said:


> I honestly want the contract.  I don't want to start all over.


I don't blame you, it's bad enough waiting for ROFR, now you have to wait for a slow seller too.


----------



## DonMacGregor

JETSDAD said:


> That would be on the offer....after ROFR are the closing docs.


Right, but what “docs” would the seller need to return _before_ the contract passes ROFR? The OP states “It's been two weeks and she hasn't returned them.”


----------



## Sandisw

swaysui said:


> What happens if I pass ROFR but seller doesnt return the documents.  It's been two weeks and she hasn't returned them.  The title company has reached out multiple times with no resolution.



If you are waiting on the seller to sign the offer so it can go to ROFR, then you can just rescind.

If you have already passed and the documents you are waiting on are the closing documents, then your only recourse is to cancel out after the official closing date.  You would be entitled to your deposit.

Unfortunately, sometimes sellers have issues that delays them getting documents notarized and in.  It could also mean they are away, something happened, or they need money to close and just don't have it yet, or working on getting it.

I had a seller do this to me this summer, after 3 weeks, I told the title company I would give one more week to get documents and close.  If it didn't happen, I was rescinding the offer and losing my deposit since I would be canceling before the official closing date.

It seemed to do the trick because paperwork arrived the next day and the contract closed on the last date I gave them (it would have closed earlier but it was in July during the time MA was shut down for closing).


----------



## Kona Kouple

PaulW08 said:


> I’ve had to sign two addendums now for this contract. 1st one was on 12/7/2021 (broker got the percentage of ownership wrong) and the 2nd one was just now (broker forgot to include the expiration date) on 12/22/2021. Needless to say, I’m not particularly happy with the broker.



Oh no! Which company are you working with?


----------



## PaulW08

Kona Kouple said:


> Oh no! Which company are you working with?



It’s Fidelity. I have purchased through them in the past and had no issues though. This time around, not so much.


----------



## KVacc

DisNerd1984 said:


> Our CCV contract was sent to ROFR 12/21, here’s hoping we both pass.


I’ll be watching to see what happens with yours! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gottier11

Our DVC contract progressed to the ROFR stage on December 3rd. Should we expect any contracts to be processed this week? Or are they off due to the holiday and preparing annual dues? Sorry for the newbie questions! First submitted contract for us!! Thanks all! Already benefiting from this group.


----------



## TinkAgainU

PaulW08 said:


> It’s Fidelity. I have purchased through them in the past and had no issues though. This time around, not so much.



Just be careful you read your purchase contract carefully before you cancel (IF you cancel), I noticed in a recent Fidelity contract, unlike others I've seen, if the Buyer cancels they lose their deposit AND are liable for the entire commission Fidelity should have been paid by the Seller ?  I guess because they have Your money, and no money of the Seller's.  That was a deal breaker for me when I was looking at comparable purchases.


----------



## Choch11

JETSDAD said:


> The way they did the extension was to extend the land lease for the entire resort (they can't really just extend a portion because of how units are owned).  They then said that people would either have to pay for the extension or sign a quit claim to those additional years giving those rights back to DVD. A lot of people just signed the quit claim and with any OKW resale contract the buyer must sign a quit claim.  There are some people who didn't do either who feel that they have the right to those extra years because of the fact that the resort was extended and they never agreed to quit claim those additional years.
> 
> So legally the entire resort was extended and that can be seen in the Public Offering Statement which is why direct sales are all extended contracts. How that will play out in 2042 is debatable and could end up in court if someone really wants to spend the money. Now I would not assume that anyone will get those years without having paid but it's just really messy which is why I can't see them offering some sort of extension at other resorts, even on direct sales.


So


JETSDAD said:


> The way they did the extension was to extend the land lease for the entire resort (they can't really just extend a portion because of how units are owned).  They then said that people would either have to pay for the extension or sign a quit claim to those additional years giving those rights back to DVD. A lot of people just signed the quit claim and with any OKW resale contract the buyer must sign a quit claim.  There are some people who didn't do either who feel that they have the right to those extra years because of the fact that the resort was extended and they never agreed to quit claim those additional years.
> 
> So legally the entire resort was extended and that can be seen in the Public Offering Statement which is why direct sales are all extended contracts. How that will play out in 2042 is debatable and could end up in court if someone really wants to spend the money. Now I would not assume that anyone will get those years without having paid but it's just really messy which is why I can't see them offering some sort of extension at other resorts, even on direct sales.


So I am new at this, I am in the process of buying a small  resale OKW contract that expires in 2042. Will I have the option to extend that contract?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Choch11 said:


> So
> 
> So I am new at this, I am in the process of buying a small  resale OKW contract that expires in 2042. Will I have the option to extend that contract?



No. At closing you will be forced to sign a quit claim.


----------



## JETSDAD

Choch11 said:


> So
> 
> So I am new at this, I am in the process of buying a small  resale OKW contract that expires in 2042. Will I have the option to extend that contract?


At this point, no. As part of buying the contract Disney will have you sign a quit claim to the extra 15 years. It's also possible that a previous owner has already signed it.


----------



## Sandisw

Choch11 said:


> So
> 
> So I am new at this, I am in the process of buying a small  resale OKW contract that expires in 2042. Will I have the option to extend that contract?



The current owner, if they are the original owner, will have to sign a quit claim before closing, so the contract you are buying will expire.  If the current owner bought it on the resale market, then the original owner signed the quit claim at that sale.

Nothing on resale that is 2042 can proceed without the quit claim so no option for any extension.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Choch11 said:


> So
> 
> So I am new at this, I am in the process of buying a small  resale OKW contract that expires in 2042. Will I have the option to extend that contract?



As mentioned the current owner likely has already signed the quit claim deed or else will have to prior to the sale completing.  For several years after they offered the extension they were allowing resale buyers to extend the expiration date but they stopped allowing that several years ago.


----------



## Lucid-one

Lucid-one---$132-$35904-250-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 250/23- sent 12/22


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> The current owner, if they are the original owner, will have to sign a quit claim before closing, so the contract you are buying will expire.  If the current owner bought it on the resale market, then the original owner signed the quit claim at that sale.
> 
> Nothing on resale that is 2042 can proceed without the quit claim so no option for any extension.



I wonder if this is also true of contracts purchase through foreclosure. Part of me thinks, how could they force someone to sign it? They can force it in resale because they have the right to approve the deed transfer there but they don’t have the same right in a foreclosure sale.


----------



## JETSDAD

DKZB said:


> I wonder if this is also true of contracts purchase through foreclosure. Part of me thinks, how could they force someone to sign it? They can force it in resale because they have the right to approve the deed transfer there but they don’t have the same right in a foreclosure sale.


I haven't been asked to sign a quit claim for the OKW that I just bought via foreclosure.  Deed has registered, just waiting on DVC to handle the transfer.  I'm not certain if the original owner had already signed a quit claim though.

ETA, I just double checked and the original owner had already signed a quit claim...I assume that means they wouldn't ask me anyways but DVC has no involvement in foreclosure sales until after the deed has already been registered so I don't think they would require it to be signed.


----------



## DKZB

JETSDAD said:


> I haven't been asked to sign a quit claim for the OKW that I just bought via foreclosure.  Deed has registered, just waiting on DVC to handle the transfer.  I'm not certain if the original owner had already signed a quit claim though.
> 
> ETA, I just double checked and the original owner had already signed a quit claim...I assume that means they wouldn't ask me anyways but DVC has no involvement in foreclosure sales until after the deed has already been registered so I don't think they would require it to be signed.



Very interesting…. I’ve been doing some thinking about the OKW extension problem. I theorize that they won’t really deal with the issue until 2042. I think, despite their bluster, they know they can’t force people to sign the quit claim except in cases of resale so they will continue to buy back via ROFR, force people to sign it in resale and ultimately will charge a mandatory extension fee to any holdouts in 2042.


----------



## perchy

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> No. At closing you will be forced to sign a quit claim.


I saw no such quit claim in my 2042 contract. I was looking for it.


----------



## JETSDAD

DKZB said:


> Very interesting…. I’ve been doing some thinking about the OKW extension problem. I theorize that they won’t really deal with the issue until 2042. I think, despite their bluster, they know they can’t force people to sign the quit claim except in cases of resale so they will continue to buy back via ROFR, force people to sign it in resale and ultimately will charge a mandatory extension fee to any holdouts in 2042.


During the extension they said that they would put a lien on contracts that didn't sign the quit claim or extend.  They haven't done that yet but it would be interesting to see what sort of lien it would be.  My guess is that the lien could only be for the amount of the special assessment in which case I wonder if those people would then be able to clear the lien by paying that amount off.  

But I do agree that they are just hoping that it will be a small problem by the time 2042 comes along.   How many early owners who didn't sign the quit claim or do the extension will still be the current owner at that point?  Probably cheaper to just wait this out and deal with the issue then.


----------



## DisneyKim41

JETSDAD said:


> I haven't been asked to sign a quit claim for the OKW that I just bought via foreclosure.  Deed has registered, just waiting on DVC to handle the transfer.  I'm not certain if the original owner had already signed a quit claim though.
> 
> ETA, I just double checked and the original owner had already signed a quit claim...I assume that means they wouldn't ask me anyways but DVC has no involvement in foreclosure sales until after the deed has already been registered so I don't think they would require it to be signed.


How do you buy dvc via foreclosure?


----------



## JETSDAD

DisneyKim41 said:


> How do you buy dvc via foreclosure?


There are 2 types of foreclosures.....non-judicial foreclosures are auctioned off at a law office in Orlando.  I live in Canada so those aren't in my wheelhouse just yet.  Then there are judicial sales that are auctioned off online.  Here are the 2 sites that you would need to become very familiar with (one is the auction site and the other is the OCC site where you look up deeds and such).

https://www.myorangeclerk.realforeclose.com/index.cfmhttps://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Sandisw

JETSDAD said:


> I haven't been asked to sign a quit claim for the OKW that I just bought via foreclosure.  Deed has registered, just waiting on DVC to handle the transfer.  I'm not certain if the original owner had already signed a quit claim though.
> 
> ETA, I just double checked and the original owner had already signed a quit claim...I assume that means they wouldn't ask me anyways but DVC has no involvement in foreclosure sales until after the deed has already been registered so I don't think they would require it to be signed.



Buyers don’t sign.  Sellers do.  And the only one who needs to is the original owners of the points who b direct before the extension.

So, with foreclosure, I would imagine DVD would take it back if the owner was an original one who had not yet signed it and not let it go to a new person. But I don’t know as never dealt with foreclosures.


----------



## JETSDAD

Sandisw said:


> Buyers don’t sign.  Sellers do.  And the only one who needs to is the original owners of the points who b direct before the extension.
> 
> So, with foreclosure, I would imagine DVD would take it back if the owner was an original one who had not yet signed it and not let it go to a new person. But I don’t know as never dealt with foreclosures.


They don't buy back foreclosed OKW unless it happens to be a contract that they sold recently and there is more owing than the contract is worth (that really is the same for all resorts though).  One just sold within the last couple of weeks that I don't see a quit claim for. My guess is just that nothing changes with those contracts when sold via foreclosure if it's not something they have the buyer sign.


----------



## DKZB

JETSDAD said:


> During the extension they said that they would put a lien on contracts that didn't sign the quit claim or extend.  They haven't done that yet but it would be interesting to see what sort of lien it would be.  My guess is that the lien could only be for the amount of the special assessment in which case I wonder if those people would then be able to clear the lien by paying that amount off.
> 
> But I do agree that they are just hoping that it will be a small problem by the time 2042 comes along.   How many early owners who didn't sign the quit claim or do the extension will still be the current owner at that point?  Probably cheaper to just wait this out and deal with the issue then.



Yes I have to agree. They would just lein the property in the amount of the special assessment essentially doing exactly what I described and forcing any remaining owners to pay for the extension come 2042.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DKZB said:


> Yes I have to agree. They would just lein the property in the amount of the special assessment essentially doing exactly what I described and forcing any remaining owners to pay for the extension come 2042.



The POS allows for liens for one or two things but not for extensions done at DVC's discretion.


----------



## Bearval

DKZB said:


> Yes I have to agree. They would just lein the property in the amount of the special assessment essentially doing exactly what I described and forcing any remaining owners to pay for the extension come 2042.


I don't think that will be DVD's argument. For a contract to be binding something of value must be exchanged and agreed to between both parties. DVD will most likely argue that any owner who didn't pay for the extended contract when it was offered didn't agree to the terms and as such  is held to the original terms.   What they are trying to do is clean up this mess as much as possible before it gets that far since they don't want the decision to be decided by a court of law.


----------



## DisDad-

.


----------



## DisDad-

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27
> 
> Mman23---$137-$29355-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 272/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays 21 MF- sent 10/15, passed 11/4
> 
> ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 10/20, passed 11/9
> 
> Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11
> 
> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18
> 
> Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30
> 
> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1
> 
> Jberndt10---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11, passed 12/1
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12, passed 12/2
> 
> modavi---$139-$37755-250-AKV-Dec-329/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/18, passed 12/8
> 
> tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27
> 
> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2
> 
> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19
> 
> Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19
> 
> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7
> 
> FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10
> 
> Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24, passed 10/13
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16, passed 12/7
> 
> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15, passed 12/7
> 
> UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/17
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10
> 
> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13
> 
> Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International Seller- sent 11/2
> 
> Anuhea35---$130-$27207-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 113/22, 200/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> Squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/8
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17
> 
> LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/16
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3, passed 11/19
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28
> 
> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8
> 
> Vh103428---$135-$16100-115-OKW(E)-Aug-115/20, 115/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 10/18, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8
> 
> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22, passed 10/12
> 
> DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18
> 
> C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28
> 
> GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20 - passed 11/9
> 
> MISCDisney21---$160-$25000-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 51/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/28, passed 11/16
> 
> ScubaTime---$168-$44745-250-PVB-Apr-227/20, 477/21, 250/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12, passed 12/2
> 
> gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/8
> 
> DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24
> 
> SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25
> 
> DizneyLizzy---$130-$4400-30-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 10/14, passed 11/3
> 
> Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5, passed 11/9
> 
> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12, passed 11/16
> 
> sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23- sent 11/9, passed 11/30
> 
> littlemichelle16---$136-$17534-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21/ Int'l Seller- sent 11/16, passed 12/6
> 
> sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19, passed 12/9
> 
> Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, passed 12/9
> 
> mbroc---$130-$16380-120-SSR-Mar-0/20, 120/21, 240/22- sent 11/22, passed 12/15
> 
> carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/15
> 
> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27, passed 12/16
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8
> 
> TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/27
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> JLG0705---$125-$34272-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/9
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5
> 
> Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15, passed 11/5
> 
> DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pays MF21- sent 10/22, passed 11/11
> 
> Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/17
> 
> mtgtm4---$167-$28650-160-CCV@WL-Jun-7/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/6
> 
> WB1971---$169-$13856-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 3/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/7
> 
> Lorana---$157.50-$12792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/28
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$137-$18059-120-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3
> 
> CannonSTL---$139-$37688-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 438/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/10
> 
> Sszabk---$125-$13924-100-AKV-Oct-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/18
> 
> Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/6
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-10/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 12/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-Subsidized/seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19
> 
> JETSDAD---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 12/8
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$8766-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 10/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> 
> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27
> 
> Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2
> 
> smmora---$143-$7150-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> HJS33---$145-$35130-225-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 330/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 10/12
> 
> Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$157-$17092-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/24
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29
> 
> modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1
> 
> BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21, taken 11/5
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5
> 
> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8
> 
> ImagineerTHAT---$130-$14000-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 51/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/28, taken 11/10
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> modavi---$129-$32798-240-AKV-Feb- 0/21, 123/22, 240/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/15
> 
> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> Japy---$142-$40348-270-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/31
> 
> Disneynewb0001---$140-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- sent 11/11, taken 12/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29
> 
> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/2
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28
> 
> bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1, taken 12/17
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6
> 
> perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12
> 
> carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29
> 
> Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28
> 
> Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29
> 
> Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29
> 
> sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31
> 
> mbroc---$128-$14113-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing- sent 10/21, taken 11/4
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18, taken 12/15
> 
> LottiesMommy (SELLER)---$117-$20092-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23-Split 22 dues- sent 11/23, taken 12/16
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, taken 12/17
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14
> 
> JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16
> 
> mbroc---$114-$11954-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 17/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22, taken 12/16
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/11
> 
> tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28
> 
> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30
> 
> Hclegg---$165-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31
> 
> JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25, taken 11/3
> 
> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19, taken 11/4
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18, taken 11/5
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7
> 
> 
> *VB:*


.


----------



## DisDad-

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> ZoneTEN---$140-$11080-75-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21933-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> Jodie0705---$145-$32755-220-AKV-Aug-220/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 10/6, passed 10/27
> 
> Mman23---$137-$29355-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 272/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays 21 MF- sent 10/15, passed 11/4
> 
> ivieanne---$150-$16437-100-AKV-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23-International Seller- sent 10/20, passed 11/9
> 
> Shannon006---$140-$24280-160-AKV-Sep-63/20, 86/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/25, passed 11/11
> 
> Rubybutt---$105-$18502-170-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 165/22, 170/23-International Seller- sent 10/27, passed 11/15
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, passed 11/18
> 
> Hclegg---$134-$22150-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> JKitch---$139-$30230-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> BamaGuy44---$140-$24443-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 11/10, passed 11/30
> 
> ak517---$140-$24692-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/8, passed 12/1
> 
> Jberndt10---$135-$25809-175-AKV-Dec-0/20, 95/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 11/11, passed 12/1
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$140-$15960-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 64/21, 100/22- sent 11/12, passed 12/2
> 
> modavi---$139-$37755-250-AKV-Dec-329/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/18, passed 12/8
> 
> tripphuff---$131-$18730-130-AKV-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30, passed 10/21
> 
> ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23, passed 10/27
> 
> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> SummerJoy---$168-$18185-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, passed 11/2
> 
> Missa1227---$157-$24279-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2021- sent 11/9, passed 11/19
> 
> Thanxfornoticin---$155-$27304-170-BCV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 170/23- sent 10/15, passed 11/19
> 
> MickeyMice---$152-$32673-200-BCV-Aug-42/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 11/15, passed 12/6
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7, passed 10/7
> 
> FamilyMc---$171-$24695-140-BLT-Aug-133/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/10
> 
> Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24, passed 10/13
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller Pays MF '21- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> kenito---$165-$17260-100-BLT-Feb-100/21, 200/22, 100/23 - sent 11/16, passed 12/7
> 
> gskywalker---$160-$41046-240-BLT-Oct-0/20, 480/21, 240/22, 240/23-Selr Pays 20+21 dues- sent 11/15, passed 12/7
> 
> UberClaire---$160-$27460-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 84/22, 160/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/17
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10, passed 10/10
> 
> Mrs p---$115-$26404-222-BWV-Oct-0/20, 222/21, 222/22, 222/23-Seller pays MF21- sent 9/23, passed 10/13
> 
> Texndahlin---$150-$33995-210-BWV-Dec-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-International Seller- sent 11/2
> 
> Anuhea35---$130-$27207-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 113/22, 200/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> Squirrel!33---$135-$29437-200-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/8
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$5717-35-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 52/22, 35/23- sent 11/1, passed 11/17
> 
> LadybugsMum---$140-$19875-130-BWV-Aug-0/20, 114/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/16
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> perchy---$78-$3595-35-HH-Aug-0/20, 35/21, 35/22, 35/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/3, passed 11/19
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4729-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9
> 
> tripphuff---$80-$4587-50-HH-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/9
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Mai Ku Tiki---$125-$20665-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> perchy---$125-$8026-60-OKW-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23-international seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, passed 10/28
> 
> nick_will---$125-$18750-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 103/21, 150/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/19
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18, passed 10/8
> 
> Vh103428---$135-$16100-115-OKW(E)-Aug-115/20, 115/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 10/18, passed 11/8
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Mandm22---$194-$16690-80-PVB-Sep-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/8
> 
> Mrsp---$155-$12275-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 9/21, passed 10/9
> 
> Raider97---$171-$18475-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 61/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/23, passed 10/12
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22, passed 10/12
> 
> DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/30, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$195-$10233-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27, passed 10/18
> 
> C_Gal---$177-$28403-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 10/1, passed 10/21
> 
> adg0428---$155-$25074-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 10/7, passed 10/28
> 
> GG23---$160-$21575-125-PVB-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 10/20 - passed 11/9
> 
> MISCDisney21---$160-$25000-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 51/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/28, passed 11/16
> 
> ScubaTime---$168-$44745-250-PVB-Apr-227/20, 477/21, 250/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/12, passed 12/2
> 
> gregskellington---$168-$18326-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/26, passed 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/8
> 
> DKZB---$120-$27383.5-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/25, passed 10/24
> 
> SuzieBee---$125-$27189-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 10/4, passed 10/25
> 
> DizneyLizzy---$130-$4400-30-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 10/14, passed 11/3
> 
> Jgc014---$130-$7505-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> Firework---$136-$4028-25-SSR-Sep-0/20, 19/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/5, passed 11/9
> 
> wilkydelts---$130-$42114-300-SSR-Mar-0/20, 20/21, 600/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/19, passed 11/10
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$130-$14275-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/12, passed 11/16
> 
> sahmoffour---$130-$46530-350-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 548/22, 350/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, passed 11/18
> 
> jginpl---$130-$3890-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 24/22, 25/23- sent 11/9, passed 11/30
> 
> littlemichelle16---$136-$17534-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21/ Int'l Seller- sent 11/16, passed 12/6
> 
> sjdrr1313---$129-$28117-200-SSR-Mar-0/20, 24/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 11/19, passed 12/9
> 
> Kpeterso---$131-$17234-120-SSR-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 120/22, 120/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, passed 12/9
> 
> mbroc---$130-$16380-120-SSR-Mar-0/20, 120/21, 240/22- sent 11/22, passed 12/15
> 
> carseatguru---$132-$18057-125-SSR-Aug-0/20, 70/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 11/22, passed 12/15
> 
> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27, passed 12/16
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$285-$35625-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 250/22, 125/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 10/11, passed 11/2
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10, passed 10/7
> 
> pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13, passed 10/8
> 
> TonyCnLV---$200-$6450-30-VGF-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 15/22, 30/23- sent 9/30, passed 10/20
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19, passed 10/27
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$164-$26950-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 10/13, passed 11/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> DonMacGregor---$132-$4663-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 11/2, passed 11/17
> 
> JLG0705---$125-$34272-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/23, passed 12/9
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$148.33-$23248-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/31, passed 10/5
> 
> Luigispice---$160-$24742-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 136/22, 150/23- sent 9/17, passed 10/13
> 
> Lorana---$170-$9080-50-CCV@WL-Sep-9/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/15, passed 11/5
> 
> DVChris---$150-$30844-200-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 400/22, 200/23-Intl Seller pays MF21- sent 10/22, passed 11/11
> 
> Lorana---$188-$9883.10-50-CCV@WL-Sep-62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/9, passed 11/17
> 
> mtgtm4---$167-$28650-160-CCV@WL-Jun-7/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/6
> 
> WB1971---$169-$13856-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 3/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 11/16, passed 12/7
> 
> Lorana---$157.50-$12792-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 75/22, 75/23-seller pays MF '21 and half MF '22- sent 11/17, passed 12/8
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/28
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Texndahlin---$121-$39812-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 10/10
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$137-$18059-120-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> Pnyc1969---$135-$22310-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 89/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3
> 
> CannonSTL---$139-$37688-250-AKV-Aug-0/20, 438/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 11/10
> 
> Sszabk---$125-$13924-100-AKV-Oct-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/18
> 
> Aprhj---$142-$15652-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 182/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/19
> 
> Flynn's Gal---$140-$7575-50-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 12/6
> 
> BabyYoda---$135-$33034-225-AKV-Mar-10/20, 450/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 12/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HundredAcreWoodNurae---$130-$46714-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23-Subsidized/seller pays MF '22- sent 10/13
> 
> CLEEEVUS---$125-$44450-350-AUL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 350/23- Subsidized dues- sent 11/29
> 
> CLEEEVUS---(SELLER) $120-$24600-200-AUL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 114/22, 20/23- sent 12/1
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> DisDad----$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10
> 
> evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19
> 
> JETSDAD---$160-$20769-125-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 12/8
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> 
> havertown---$75-$14378-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Split 2021 MF- sent 12/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14780-100-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/20
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bredar4---$157-$17045-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 128/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/6
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$162-$8766-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 10/11
> 
> perchy---$160-$11415-65-PVB-Aug-0/20, 65/21, 65/22, 65/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30
> 
> PaulW08---$160.75-$16075-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays closing and '21 MF- sent 12/2
> 
> Karrman---$160-$12557-75-PVB-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 12/16
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Scrimmage McDuck---$130-$38090-270-SSR-Aug-270/20, 270/21, 270/22, 270/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/2
> 
> 
> zummi525---$135-$10518-75-SSR-Apr-0/20, 14/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 11/27
> 
> Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2
> 
> smmora---$143-$7150-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 38/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/7
> 
> Starport Seven-Five---$133-$9019-60-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 60/23-International Seller- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19
> 
> TinkAgainU---$185-$20209-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 9/21, 200/22, 100/23- Split 2021 Fees 50/50- sent 12/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> HJS33---$145-$35130-225-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 330/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 10/12
> 
> Alldayidreamaboutdisney---$157-$17092-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/24
> 
> KVacc---$172-$18700-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 104/22, 100/23- sent 12/20
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Vh103428---$82-$9925-100-VB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/15
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Pnyc1969---$127-$21020-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 10/6, taken 10/29
> 
> modavi---$127-$29166-210-AKV-Dec-0/20, 185/21, 210/22, 210/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/6, taken 11/1
> 
> BamaGuy44---$129-$22632-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/21, taken 11/5
> 
> Missa1227---$130-$20800-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-seller pays closing cost- sent 10/7, taken 11/5
> 
> Jberndt10---$132-$21820-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 10/4, taken 11/8
> 
> ImagineerTHAT---$130-$14000-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 51/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/28, taken 11/10
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 138/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 11/11
> 
> modavi---$129-$32798-240-AKV-Feb- 0/21, 123/22, 240/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/15
> 
> Kpeterso---$132-$13764-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays ‘21 MF- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> Japy---$142-$40348-270-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/31
> 
> Disneynewb0001---$140-$42725-300-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 182/22, 300/23- sent 11/11, taken 12/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Rubybutt---$141-$22560-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 10/13, taken 10/29
> 
> kenito---$150-$30945-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 - sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$44760-300-BLT-Feb-0/20, 126/21, 600/22, 300/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$27745-185-BLT-Feb-0/20, 68/21, 370/22, 185/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> Rubybutt---$133.33-$20000-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/4, taken 11/16
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$147-$47505-315-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 630/22, 315/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/15, taken 12/2
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$130-$13571-100-BWV-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 10/12, taken 10/28
> 
> bbarksdale---$130-$26700-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 11/2, taken 11/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$127-$39855-300-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 249/22, 300/23- sent 12/1, taken 12/17
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/6
> 
> perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23, taken 10/12
> 
> carseatguru---$115-$6455-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/12, taken 10/29
> 
> Firefly09---$115-$6493-50-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> gskywalker---$114-$17744-150-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15, taken 10/3
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> esulerzy---$125-$19565-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/28
> 
> Mindymouse01---$120-$12571-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/8, taken 10/29
> 
> Cyberc1978---$125-$13060-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 10/5, taken 10/29
> 
> sahmoffour---$118-$60205-500-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 500/22, 500/23- sent 10/13, taken 10/31
> 
> mbroc---$128-$14113-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 10/19, taken 11/5
> 
> macman123---$125-$18750-150-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 133/21, 150/22-Seller pays '21 MF and closing- sent 10/21, taken 11/4
> 
> StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14593-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 53/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 11/18, taken 12/15
> 
> LottiesMommy (SELLER)---$117-$20092-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 160/23-Split 22 dues- sent 11/23, taken 12/16
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$115-$19058-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 11/19, taken 12/17
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29, taken 10/19
> 
> carseatguru---$121-$21338-160-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 11/3, taken 11/14
> 
> JLG0705---$121-$29208-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/16
> 
> mbroc---$114-$11954-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 17/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 11/8, taken 11/18
> 
> huberp2824---$118-$18878-150-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 11/22, taken 12/16
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20, taken 10/11
> 
> tripphuff---$151-$24633-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 236/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/7, taken 10/28
> 
> mtgtm4---$155-$25250-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 104/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 10/15, taken 10/30
> 
> Hclegg---$165-$17909-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 10/14, taken 10/31
> 
> JKitch---$162-$34707-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 209/21, 186/22, 200/23- sent 10/25, taken 11/3
> 
> PaulW08---$140-$14571-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 70/21, 100/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 10/19, taken 11/4
> 
> num---$156-$33200-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/18, taken 11/5
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$152-$23552-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 264/22, 150/23- sent 11/1, taken 11/10
> 
> gskywalker---$155-$23990-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> mtgtm4---$160-$25870-150-CCV@WL-Oct-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 11/4, taken 11/13
> 
> WxKristin---$157-$28370-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 155/21, 330/22, 175/23- sent 11/15, taken 12/7
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## Gottier11

Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3


----------



## Sandisw

Bearval said:


> I don't think that will be DVD's argument. For a contract to be binding something of value must be exchanged and agreed to between both parties. DVD will most likely argue that any owner who didn't pay for the extended contract when it was offered didn't agree to the terms and as such  is held to the original terms.   What they are trying to do is clean up this mess as much as possible before it gets that far since they don't want the decision to be decided by a court of law.



But DVD amended the POS and the ground lease without getting approval from the owners first.

So, the question will be do they have to pay anything other than dues for the 15 years?  Obviously an owner won’t be allowed to use without paying those, but can they legally suspend the account for not paying a fee for the extension?

I think that is going to be a tough one for DVD since the change to the POS, without the quitclaim signed, from the way I understand it is that those owners now have use until 2057.

It’s why nothing like that will happen again because it’s too messy.


----------



## DisDad-

DisDad----$172-$30674-170-BCV-Apr-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 12/2


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26*

I was going to make our next AKV purchase direct because we want more unrestricted points, and I confess I'm second guessing myself here on this one given the higher price per point, but it IS nicely loaded...


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> But DVD amended the POS and the ground lease without getting approval from the owners first.
> 
> So, the question will be do they have to pay anything other than dues for the 15 years?  Obviously an owner won’t be allowed to use without paying those, but can they legally suspend the account for not paying a fee for the extension?
> 
> I think that is going to be a tough one for DVD since the change to the POS, without the quitclaim signed, from the way I understand it is that those owners now have use until 2057.
> 
> It’s why nothing like that will happen again because it’s too messy.



that’s for sure. I would’ve loved to be a fly one the wall in the board room as this epic disaster was taking shape!

I imagine the future will be filled with contracts expiring, buildings being renovated or sold off and the ones that remain will have new leases being sold for another 50 years. A lot more money for Disney this way!


----------



## Bearval

Sandisw said:


> But DVD amended the POS and the ground lease without getting approval from the owners first.
> 
> So, the question will be do they have to pay anything other than dues for the 15 years?  Obviously an owner won’t be allowed to use without paying those, but can they legally suspend the account for not paying a fee for the extension?
> 
> I think that is going to be a tough one for DVD since the change to the POS, without the quitclaim signed, from the way I understand it is that those owners now have use until 2057.
> 
> It’s why nothing like that will happen again because it’s too messy.


Yes it is a mess. It will be interesting to see how many contracts are out there that still haven't signed the quit claims.   It would be interesting to see if DVD stops allowing gratutis transfers unless they sign the quit claims.


----------



## Bearval

Sandisw said:


> But DVD amended the POS and the ground lease without getting approval from the owners first.
> 
> So, the question will be do they have to pay anything other than dues for the 15 years?  Obviously an owner won’t be allowed to use without paying those, but can they legally suspend the account for not paying a fee for the extension?
> 
> I think that is going to be a tough one for DVD since the change to the POS, without the quitclaim signed, from the way I understand it is that those owners now have use until 2057.
> 
> It’s why nothing like that will happen again because it’s too messy.


I can see the courts siding with DVD iand stating that the owners didn't accept the offer so they are not entitled to the extension.   I would also not be surprised if they make DVD do some sort of settlement which is what I think DVD will try to avoid.  If they don't have to do a gratuitous transfer I can see them refusing to do them when there is less than 10 years left so that any divorces or deaths of the owners will require a quit claim to transfer the titles.


----------



## Sandisw

Bearval said:


> I can see the courts siding with DVD iand stating that the owners didn't accept the offer so they are not entitled to the extension.   I would also not be surprised if they make DVD do some sort of settlement which is what I think DVD will try to avoid.  If they don't have to do a gratuitous transfer I can see them refusing to do them when there is less than 10 years left so that any divorces or deaths of the owners will require a quit claim to transfer the titles.



Possibly but the POS states any material change to the contract needs to involve owners and have approval or vote..something to that effect.

So, the extension IMO is a huge material change that was done without consent.

That is why it will be interesting to see if the courts do decide in DVDs favor.  But it is also why nothing like this would happen for other 2042 resorts.


----------



## KVacc

Gottier11 said:


> Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3


Good luck, we just went in similar, I tried to message you about it but it won’t let me message you.


----------



## DisDad-

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$143-$15624-100-AKV-Sep-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/26*
> 
> I was going to make our next AKV purchase direct because we want more unrestricted points, and I confess I'm second guessing myself here on this one given the higher price per point, but it IS nicely loaded...



i did the same thing on my BCV offer in the post before yours on this thread. In the end the extra $$ pp is immaterial for the potential duration of ownership it if it’s what you want.


----------



## DisDad-

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think a lot of people are and have been waiting for that price drop for BCV, myself included. The problem is, the resort is way too popular, even with the diminishing years left on the contract.  I don't think the price drop will keep up with the rate of inflation so my thought is it will probably stay at the current price, probably all the way until maybe 5 years left.  But by then, I can't see many people willing to sell or buy.  I personally go back and forth on BCV.  On the one hand, 20 years is way too short but on the other hand, 20 years is still a long time to enjoy a phenomenal resort.  I'll probably go back and forth forever. sigh.



We purchased a fully loaded BCV contract a few months ago with 20 full years worth of points left and when I did the math the discount was 62% versus rack rate for the hotel side.
And that’s including the down payment, MFs, and hotel costs increasing at 4% per year for the remaining 20 years. We’ll be in our mid 60s when it expires. But The Beach Club is our favorite resort and Disney will never give a 60%+ discount on a room there so it was worth it for us.
We also own 300 VGF and will re-purchase BCV when it goes back on sale in 2042 or the Yacht Club when it’s eventually DVC’d sometime in the next 5-10 years (that’s my theory).
So that’s our plan. 
If the BCV is your resort of choice, you should do it.


----------



## Firework

Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27

I’ve been waiting for this small Sept Poly to pop up.


----------



## Lorana

Firework said:


> Firework---$165-$9080-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 12/27
> 
> I’ve been waiting for this small Sept Poly to pop up.


Ooooooh!  Nice one. I’m envious of that price per point!  Where did you find it?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DisDad- said:


> We purchased a fully loaded BCV contract a few months ago with 20 full years worth of points left and when I did the math the discount was 62% versus rack rate for the hotel side.
> And that’s including the down payment, MFs, and hotel costs increasing at 4% per year for the remaining 20 years. We’ll be in our mid 60s when it expires. But The Beach Club is our favorite resort and Disney will never give a 60%+ discount on a room there so it was worth it for us.
> We also own 300 VGF and will re-purchase BCV when it goes back on sale in 2042 or the Yacht Club when it’s eventually DVC’d sometime in the next 5-10 years (that’s my theory).
> So that’s our plan.
> If the BCV is your resort of choice, you should do it.


I’m envious of your ability to pull the trigger and congratulations on your contract. I too will me in my mid 60’s by the time it expires and my kids are still very young so we would be using it during our prime years. I just can’t get over it psychologically, the short time remaining on the contract. I’m also waiting to see what the end product will be when DLT goes on sale. A part of me thinks I’ll regret not buying BCV when they start selling DLT for $300 pp with an insane points chart. Ugghh.


----------



## Kona Kouple

Hi everyone,

Are there typically ROFR delays this time of year due to Christmas and New Years? If so, any idea how many additional days contracts are stuck in ROFR?

Thanks!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Okay, so who here bought the 25 point Sept UY AKV for $130 PP?  It got listed yesterday and by the time I saw it - like an hour later...it was gone!  It certainly has a high risk of ROFR, but it was worth a try.  

I sure hope someone here got it as it was pretty loaded LOL!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Gottier11 said:


> Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3


Good luck! I think I’d be a bit concerned about ROFR.


----------



## gregskellington

Kona Kouple said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are there typically ROFR delays this time of year due to Christmas and New Years? If so, any idea how many additional days contracts are stuck in ROFR?
> 
> Thanks!



Doesn't seem to be any consistency. Allegedly they were closed for part of December, but I received my response during that time. I was in ROFR for over 50 days while others were taking two weeks.


----------



## Gottier11

Paul Stupin said:


> Good luck! I think I’d be a bit concerned about ROFR.


Definitely concerned! It was full asking price with Fidelity and our first stab at DVC so we figured we would give it a try and see what happens! We are hopeful and trying to be patient! Would be great to find out soon. Today is day 24.


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> Okay, so who here bought the 25 point Sept UY AKV for $130 PP?  It got listed yesterday and by the time I saw it - like an hour later...it was gone!  It certainly has a high risk of ROFR, but it was worth a try.
> 
> I sure hope someone here got it as it was pretty loaded LOL!


Not me, but awwww man, I wish it was me!  Where was it??


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> Not me, but awwww man, I wish it was me!  Where was it??


fidelityresales.com


----------



## shand32783

Lorana said:


> Not me, but awwww man, I wish it was me!  Where was it??


What makes the smaller contracts so inviting to some? Is it just b/c it may be for an add-on? I look at it and go, man, i need like 150 on top of that.


----------



## E2ME2

shand32783 said:


> What makes the smaller contracts so inviting to some? Is it just b/c it may be for an add-on? I look at it and go, man, i need like 150 on top of that.


_*shand*_:
After 2 medium size contracts at SSR, and several years use, we learned a couple places where having the 11 Mo. was needed. ie: Beach Club in January, 
and Animal Kingdom-Value rooms.  We added on 30 Points at BCV, and use them every 2 or 3 years.  Additionally, small contracts usually bring higher resale price, and sell quicker. Of course, we NEVER have enough points, and I would consider adding on another "small-ish" contract at BCV if one presents itself.


----------



## shand32783

E2ME2 said:


> _*shand*_:
> After 2 medium size contracts at SSR, and several years use, we learned a couple places where having the 11 Mo. was needed. ie: Beach Club in January,
> and Animal Kingdom-Value rooms.  We added on 30 Points at BCV, and use them every 2 or 3 years.  Additionally, small contracts usually bring higher resale price, and sell quicker. Of course, we NEVER have enough points, and I would consider adding on another "small-ish" contract at BCV if one presents itself.


I'm only a few years into this so don't know all the tips/tricks yet. We bought SSR at $90 so I am feeling good about that. Been saving for another contract and getting trigger finger again. I heard of other sites out there so starting to find some others but the look a little raggy compared to a couple of the main ones. Just was wondering what the main attraction was on the smaller ones. I like that ideal of possibly banking and borrowing to stay at another resort every couple/few years. This site has been helpful and I love lurking on it from time to time.


----------



## DisDad-

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m envious of your ability to pull the trigger and congratulations on your contract. I too will me in my mid 60’s by the time it expires and my kids are still very young so we would be using it during our prime years. I just can’t get over it psychologically, the short time remaining on the contract. I’m also waiting to see what the end product will be when DLT goes on sale. A part of me thinks I’ll regret not buying BCV when they start selling DLT for $300 pp with an insane points chart. Ugghh.



That point chart will be rough. The good thing though is that due to its size, a trip to Disneyland Resort might be a shorter stay than Disney World so you might be ok with less points based on how your family vacations. Plus if you go every other year, that’s even less points that’ll be needed. So while direct pricing might be crazy, that add on could be minimal. 
If you really love the Beach Club, don’t be afraid to pull the trigger on that contract. 20 years of memories is still a long time. My daughter practically grew up going there for 10 day trips every year in late August from the time she was just a few years old and spending her birthday’s there too. And at 13 she still doesn’t want to stay anywhere else. Just that alone is worth the contract.


----------



## DonMacGregor

The addonitis is strong this Holiday season. Just made an accepted offer on a 50-point BRV contract at $133 per point, Feb UY.

It's a terrible disease. 3 add-ons in 4 weeks.


----------



## Lorana

shand32783 said:


> What makes the smaller contracts so inviting to some? Is it just b/c it may be for an add-on? I look at it and go, man, i need like 150 on top of that.


For me, it's because:
(1) small contracts are easy to add on in cash
(2) small contracts do cost more, but they also command more value if I ever have to resell
(3) small contracts also mean that if I do need to downsize, I can downsize in smaller increments without having to give up a large number of points.  It gives me more flexibility.
(4) sometimes I just need to add on a small number of points to get where I want to be
(5) a bunch of small contracts is easier to divide amongst the kids in the future should they want them 
(6) sometimes I just want the 11 month advantage, but only need a small number of points for my needs at a particular resort (for example, we picked up a 50pt PVB so we could do a couple of nights in a studio each year)


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> For me, it's because:
> (1) small contracts are easy to add on in cash
> (2) small contracts do cost more, but they also command more value if I ever have to resell
> (3) small contracts also mean that if I do need to downsize, I can downsize in smaller increments without having to give up a large number of points.  It gives me more flexibility.
> (4) sometimes I just need to add on a small number of points to get where I want to be
> (5) a bunch of small contracts is easier to divide amongst the kids in the future should they want them
> (6) sometimes I just want the 11 month advantage, but only need a small number of points for my needs at a particular resort (for example, we picked up a 50pt PVB so we could do a couple of nights in a studio each year)


Pretty much all of this, especially a 2042 resort.


----------



## Kona Kouple

Lorana said:


> For me, it's because:
> (1) small contracts are easy to add on in cash
> (2) small contracts do cost more, but they also command more value if I ever have to resell
> (3) small contracts also mean that if I do need to downsize, I can downsize in smaller increments without having to give up a large number of points.  It gives me more flexibility.
> (4) sometimes I just need to add on a small number of points to get where I want to be
> (5) a bunch of small contracts is easier to divide amongst the kids in the future should they want them
> (6) sometimes I just want the 11 month advantage, but only need a small number of points for my needs at a particular resort (for example, we picked up a 50pt PVB so we could do a couple of nights in a studio each year)



Great info, thank you for sharing. I don’t know how selling contract works. If I buy a 300 point contract I can’t sell off half? If that is the case, I guess I didn’t realize Disney sold direct contracts in small increments.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kona Kouple said:


> Great info, thank you for sharing. I don’t know how selling contract works. If I buy a 300 point contract I can’t sell off half? If that is the case, I guess I didn’t realize Disney sold direct contracts in small increments.



DVC is the only one that can "split" a contract.  All of us can only sell the entire contract if someone were to decide to sell.


----------



## Kona Kouple

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC is the only one that can "split" a contract.  All of us can only sell the entire contract if someone were to decide to sell.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Kona Kouple said:


> Great info, thank you for sharing. I don’t know how selling contract works. If I buy a 300 point contract I can’t sell off half? If that is the case, I guess I didn’t realize Disney sold direct contracts in small increments.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC is the only one that can "split" a contract.  All of us can only sell the entire contract if someone were to decide to sell.



This is why you’ll often see the advice to split up a large contract when buying direct from Disney. In other words, if someone is looking to buy 300+ points (or even 200+), you’ll see people recommend to split it into 150/150 or even 150/75/75.

The original contract will need to be a minimum of 150 if you’re not currently a member, but the others can be smaller. The paperwork costs will be a bit higher, but it gives you more flexibility, so it may be worth it.


----------



## Kona Kouple

Where'sPiglet? said:


> This is why you’ll often see the advice to split up a large contract when buying direct from Disney. In other words, if someone is looking to buy 300+ points (or even 200+), you’ll see people recommend to split it into 150/150 or even 150/75/75.
> 
> The original contract will need to be a minimum of 150 if you’re not currently a member, but the others can be smaller. The paperwork costs will be a bit higher, but it gives you more flexibility, so it may be worth it.


Thank you! I thought the minimum was 150 and was wondering why some 25 pt contracts were available for resale. Is 25 the smallest Disney will do?


----------



## evaplo

evaplo---$150-$24730-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 11/19, passed 12/9


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Kona Kouple said:


> Thank you! I thought the minimum was 150 and was wondering why some 25 pt contracts were available for resale. Is 25 the smallest Disney will do?


I believe so. They will do small contracts as add-ons for existing owners. 

There was a time when some resorts were a minimum of 50 for add-ons, but that may have been/may be a minimum for financing, and 25 for cash.


----------



## Sandisw

Kona Kouple said:


> Thank you! I thought the minimum was 150 and was wondering why some 25 pt contracts were available for resale. Is 25 the smallest Disney will do?



With the exception of when someone is buying a FW and have to add on a small contract to reach a certain threshold, the smallest is 25 points cash, or 50 if you are going to finance with Disney.


----------



## Lorana

Kona Kouple said:


> Great info, thank you for sharing. I don’t know how selling contract works. If I buy a 300 point contract I can’t sell off half? If that is the case, I guess I didn’t realize Disney sold direct contracts in small increments.


Not unless you split the contract when purchasing it. For example, when we added on at Riviera, we split the contract into 2 65-point contracts.  

As a new owner, you have to have 150 points in one contract at a minimum, but you can have as low as 25 points if paying cash, 50 if financing.

Also if you’re going to be buying a lot of points, look at incentives for new vs existing owners, as existing is usually better. And if you buy only 25 resale, you’re still considered an owner (just not a blue card holder) so you’d qualify for existing  member incentives.


----------



## MixieLou

MixieLou---$115-$13294-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 12/27


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney---$132-$14875-100-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 111/22, 100/23- sent 12/28


----------



## MICKIMINI

Kona Kouple said:


> Thank you! I thought the minimum was 150 and was wondering why some 25 pt contracts were available for resale. Is 25 the smallest Disney will do?


In the past, I have seen a few 15 pointers out there in resale.   I do think you can buy 25 at some resorts.  Personally, I think a smallish resale at 50-75 points is ideal as the closing costs are about the same at 25-50-75 and if you buy a loaded contract you get an immediate benefit.  AKV and HHI have seasons where you can actually get three nights out of a 25 point contract which is amazing.


----------



## JETSDAD

MICKIMINI said:


> In the past, I have seen a few 15 pointers out there in resale.   I do think you can buy 25 at some resorts.  Personally, I think a smallish resale at 50-75 points is ideal as the closing costs are about the same at 25-50-75 and if you buy a loaded contract you get an immediate benefit.  AKV and HHI have seasons where you can actually get three nights out of a 25 point contract which is amazing.


I believe years ago there were some very small contracts/add-ons permitted when some point reallocations occurred. I can't recall where I read that (probably somewhere on here).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JETSDAD said:


> I believe years ago there were some very small contracts/add-ons permitted when some point reallocations occurred. I can't recall where I read that (probably somewhere on here).



That is correct.

If a contract is smaller than 25pts then it indicates an exception for some reason.


----------



## perchy

Lorana said:


> Not unless you split the contract when purchasing it. For example, when we added on at Riviera, we split the contract into 2 65-point contracts.
> 
> As a new owner, you have to have 150 points in one contract at a minimum, but you can have as low as 25 points if paying cash, 50 if financing.
> 
> Also if you’re going to be buying a lot of points, look at incentives for new vs existing owners, as existing is usually better. And if you buy only 25 resale, you’re still considered an owner (just not a blue card holder) so you’d qualify for existing  member incentives.



Riviera is also requiring a 50-pt minimum as an add on, even with cash.


----------



## Sandisw

perchy said:


> Riviera is also requiring a 50-pt minimum as an add on, even with cash.



They changed that awhile ago so I think they are allowing 25 now.


----------



## gabieb

gabieb---$155-$25129-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 143/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, taken 12/28


----------



## kandlsutton

Sandisw said:


> They changed that awhile ago so I think they are allowing 25 now.


Just checked today, and looks like RIV is back at 50 point minimum (cash or financing).


----------



## KVacc

gabieb said:


> gabieb---$155-$25129-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 143/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, taken 12/28


That stinks!! $155 was a good price. We are awaiting our CCV decision.


----------



## Firework

MICKIMINI said:


> Okay, so who here bought the 25 point Sept UY AKV for $130 PP?  It got listed yesterday and by the time I saw it - like an hour later...it was gone!  It certainly has a high risk of ROFR, but it was worth a try.
> 
> I sure hope someone here got it as it was pretty loaded LOL!


I saw that one too & I was too slow !


----------



## Einstein509

Einstein509---$180-$20421-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28


----------



## Les Poissons

les poissons---$150-$16481-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 37/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28


----------



## Gottier11

Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3, passed 12/28


----------



## DonMacGregor

gabieb said:


> gabieb---$155-$25129-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 143/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, taken 12/28





Gottier11 said:


> Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3, passed 12/28


Wow…


----------



## Gottier11

DonMacGregor said:


> Wow…


I thought the same when I saw their post! No idea!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Gottier11 said:


> I thought the same when I saw their post! No idea!!


Aside from those 2021 points...


----------



## TinkAgainU

> gabieb said:
> gabieb---$155-$25129-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 143/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/30, taken 12/28





> Gottier11 said:
> Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3, passed 12/28



While the Seller paying the 2021 MF brings the per point price down, I'm also looking at that "taken" - could it just be someone wanted to buy a CCV August UY direct so Disney waited for one to grab and resell?  It makes sense Disney would have a running list of "wants".  That would explain why it is nearly impossible to predict what will be taken.


----------



## TinkAgainU

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$180-$20421-105-VGF-Oct-0/20, 52/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28



Love it - let me know if you change your mind lol.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TinkAgainU said:


> While the Seller paying the 2021 MF brings the per point price down, I'm also looking at that "taken" - could it just be someone wanted to buy a CCV August UY direct so Disney waited for one to grab and resell?  It makes sense Disney would have a running list of "wants".  That would explain why it is nearly impossible to predict what will be taken.


I don't think the member fees plays into Disney's ROFR decision, but I do think that wait lists and inventory maintenance play into it as a possible (but clearly not the only) explanation.


----------



## Sandisw

kandlsutton said:


> Just checked today, and looks like RIV is back at 50 point minimum (cash or financing).



Thanks for clearing it up! That was nice while it lasted!


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I don't think the member fees plays into Disney's ROFR decision, but I do think that wait lists and inventory maintenance play into it as a possible (but clearly not the only) explanation.



I think they look at at all and final cost is lower when a current owner pays the fees vs a buyer.

When it comes to ROFR, I don’t believe any aspect is off the table.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> I think they look at at all and final cost is lower when a current owner pays the fees vs a buyer.
> 
> When it comes to ROFR, I don’t believe any aspect is off the table.


But they are already an "owner" and paying fees on all the points they own to begin with. I don't think a few hundred dollars here or there is going to move that needle any, versus flipping 200 or 300 points and realizing a $30k profit. Since they are, in essence, paying themselves through MF's, I wouldn't doubt some creative accounting would absorb those (relatively) small numbers anyway. I agree that anything else is definitely on the table (and maybe mostly banked points versus stripped contracts because THAT they can't spreadsheet away).


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> But they are already an "owner" and paying fees on all the points they own to begin with. I don't think a few hundred dollars here or there is going to move that needle any, versus flipping 200 or 300 points and realizing a $30k profit. Since they are, in essence, paying themselves through MF's, I wouldn't doubt some creative accounting would absorb those small numbers anyway. I agree that anything else is definitely on the table (and maybe mostly banked points versus stripped contracts because THAT they can't spreadsheet away).



We can just disagree LOL because I think it can play a role. As with everything none of us know but when I first bought in 2009 that was definitely a theory and some decisions seemed to support it.

Biggest thing is that they have a process and it changes as their goals and needs change but nothing is discounted in the process.  That I am confident about.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> But they are already an "owner" and paying fees on all the points they own to begin with. I don't think a few hundred dollars here or there is going to move that needle any, versus flipping 200 or 300 points and realizing a $30k profit. Since they are, in essence, paying themselves through MF's, I wouldn't doubt some creative accounting would absorb those (relatively) small numbers anyway. I agree that anything else is definitely on the table (and maybe mostly banked points versus stripped contracts because THAT they can't spreadsheet away).



In exchange for guaranteeing to cover expense overage of the budget DVC does not pay dues on points they own.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In exchange for guaranteeing to cover expense overage of the budget DVC does not pay dues on points they own.


I kinda thought that might be the case (or something similar or more artfully stated), but I am not as nearly as knowledgeable as many on here regarding that. So, whether a seller or buyer is paying MF's becomes moot if Disney takes the points through ROFR (they would become the new owner and therefore free from paying the MF's)?


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I kinda thought that might be the case (or something similar or more artfully stated), but I am not as nearly as knowledgeable as many on here regarding that. So, whether a seller or buyer is paying MF's becomes moot if Disney takes the points through ROFR (they would become the new owner and therefore free from paying the MF's)?



Correct for fees moving forward but not for ones already paid.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> I kinda thought that might be the case (or something similar or more artfully stated), but I am not as nearly as knowledgeable as many on here regarding that. So, whether a seller or buyer is paying MF's becomes moot if Disney takes the points through ROFR (they would become the new owner and therefore free from paying the MF's)?



In the case of ROFR they are agreeing to the exact same terms as the contract so I would _think_ it is the one exception where they would have to pay if the buyer had agreed to pay.   I don't know for certain though if they work some magic on it.


----------



## Bearval

TinkAgainU said:


> While the Seller paying the 2021 MF brings the per point price down, I'm also looking at that "taken" - could it just be someone wanted to buy a CCV August UY direct so Disney waited for one to grab and resell?  It makes sense Disney would have a running list of "wants".  That would explain why it is nearly impossible to predict what will be taken.


DVD changed the rules , they can change the use year to any one they want or need to so they didnt have to "wait" for one to ROFR.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In the case of ROFR they are agreeing to the exact same terms as the contract so I would _think_ it is the one exception where they would have to pay if the buyer had agreed to pay.   I don't know for certain though if they work some magic on it.


That's what I was wondering. In the contract that was taken it says seller would pay 2021 fees, but that must be a typo as it would be 2022 fees due now.


----------



## DisneyKim41

DonMacGregor said:


> I kinda thought that might be the case (or something similar or more artfully stated), but I am not as nearly as knowledgeable as many on here regarding that. So, whether a seller or buyer is paying MF's becomes moot if Disney takes the points through ROFR (they would become the new owner and therefore free from paying the MF's)?


But we had to reimburse our seller, so it does play in the price per point. If Disney takes our contract they would be responsible for reimbursement as well.


----------



## DisneyKim41

DonMacGregor said:


> That's what I was wondering. In the contract that was taken it says seller would pay 2021 fees, but that must be a typo as it would be 2022 fees due now.


If there are points for that year, the seller can either agree to eat the cost or ask to be reimbursed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> That's what I was wondering. In the contract that was taken it says seller would pay 2021 fees, but that must be a typo as it would be 2022 fees due now.



Probably not a typo.  Typically a contract will outline MF's for any points that are in the sale.  Since there were 2021 points the statement that seller pays 2021 MF's means that the buyer does not have to reimburse them and that the seller would finishing paying any remainder still due if they hadn't paid a lump sum at the beginning of the year.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DisneyKim41 said:


> If there are points for that year, the seller can either agree to eat the cost or ask to be reimbursed.





DisneyKim41 said:


> If there are points for that year, the seller can either agree to eat the cost or ask to be reimbursed.


Right, I get that and it makes sense. But, in the example, the seller was GOING to pay 2022 dues (and may have, but since they're not due until the 15th of next month and the contract was up for sale, that doesn't seem smart), so the minute Disney took that contract, regardless of what the contract language stated, Disney would own the points now, well before the 2022 points are even due. Would Disney, after taking the contract in ROFR, still turn around and make the seller pay the dues on points that they (Disney) have no obligation to pay?


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> That's what I was wondering. In the contract that was taken it says seller would pay 2021 fees, but that must be a typo as it would be 2022 fees due now.



In that case, it would mean that the buyer is not reimbursing the seller for the 2021 fees but could have points in the contract.

I have sold late in the year before and even though the buyer got that years points, I didn’t ask to be reimbursed. If DVD had taken, they would have gotten them the same way.

If a buyer is reimbursing for current years points..what many resellers advertise..then DVD has to pay that back to the seller.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Probably not a typo.  Typically a contract will outline MF's for any points that are in the sale.  Since there were 2021 points the statement that seller pays 2021 MF's means that the buyer does not have to reimburse them and that the seller would finishing paying any remainder still due if they hadn't paid a lump sum at the beginning of the year.


Yeah, I can see where there might have been a couple of months left on an installment plan if there was one, especially given the contract was listed in November.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Right, I get that and it makes sense. But, in the example, the seller was GOING to pay 2022 dues (and may have, but since they're not due until the 15th of next month and the contract was up for sale, that doesn't seem smart), so the minute Disney took that contract, regardless of what the contract language stated, Disney would own the points now, well before the 2022 points are even due. Would Disney, after taking the contract in ROFR, still turn around and make the seller pay the dues on points that they (Disney) have no obligation to pay?



Yes, the seller still owes the dues if they agreed to cover them as part of the sale so that amount would be deducted from the price. While DVD wouldn’t have to pay them anyway, what they have to pay the seller would be less since they pay exactly what the buyer would have been expected to pay.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

My sellers are dragging their feet on closing paperwork and it's driving. me. insane.

I need these points for a value studio at AKL in January 2023 and I'm really starting to doubt whether I'll have them in my account in time.

Like... if I had $20,000 cash heading my way, I'd suck it up and find a notary with a little more sense of urgency.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> My sellers are dragging their feet on closing paperwork and it's driving. me. insane.
> 
> I need these points for a value studio at AKL in January 2023 and I'm really starting to doubt whether I'll have them in my account in time.
> 
> Like... if I had $20,000 cash heading my way, I'd suck it up and find a notary with a little more sense of urgency.



I know it’s frustrating but I just had to deal with this with my elderly parents who are selling a property and dad was in rehab. Could not get a notary to the facility and they would not except an online one.
No chose to wait until he was released to get things done.

You just never know what is happening as frustrating as it was. We were fortunate that it delayed it only a few weeks.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> My sellers are dragging their feet on closing paperwork and it's driving. me. insane.
> 
> I need these points for a value studio at AKL in January 2023 and I'm really starting to doubt whether I'll have them in my account in time.
> 
> Like... if I had $20,000 cash heading my way, I'd suck it up and find a notary with a little more sense of urgency.


I had this same discussion with the mobile notary that came to my house a month ago to handle my home refi closing docs. Now, I live in SoCal so I enjoy the benefits of a large urban area and conditions are different everywhere, but the notary was saying that during Covid, mobile notaries have exploded in number and are becoming very competitive, pricing-wise. An example was her fee for signing witnesses: she used to charge $25 per witness, but she's seen some notaries charging as little as $15 and banks are paying less as a result. Costs come down when supply goes up. Plus, the majority of UPS stores provide notary services (I use them constantly for declarations and deposition transcripts I need to sign and return) and they will witness signatures for free with a call ahead (they'll tell you to come in when they have enough employees to witness the sigs).


----------



## mattpeto

mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/2021, 160/2022, 160/2023 - sent 12/29


----------



## KVacc

DonMacGregor said:


> Wow…


Ours is 100 points for CCV at $172 PP, UY is March, so we will see what happens with ours and then be even more boggled!


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I had this same discussion with the mobile notary that came to my house a month ago to handle my home refi closing docs. Now, I live in SoCal so I enjoy the benefits of a large urban area and conditions are different everywhere, but the notary was saying that during Covid, mobile notaries have exploded in number and are becoming very competitive, pricing-wise. An example was her fee for signing witnesses: she used to charge $25 per witness, but she's seen some notaries charging as little as $15 and banks are paying less as a result. Costs come down when supply goes up. Plus, the majority of UPS stores provide notary services (I use them constantly for declarations and deposition transcripts I need to sign and return) and they will witness signatures for free with a call ahead (they'll tell you to come in when they have enough employees to witness the sigs).



Wow.  I am a notary here in NYS and we are limited to $2 per signature.  I don't ever charge and unless things have changed, you can't refuse if someone can't pay.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Wow.  I am a notary here in NYS and we are limited to $2 per signature.  I don't ever charge and unless things have changed, you can't refuse if someone can't pay.


Yeah, well it seems that excuse #1 for people not being able to get something notarized is not finding a notary to begin with, and #2 is they can't seem to find a breathing adult over the age of 18 to witness it. It looks like they have changed the maximum you can charge here to $15, so my mobile may have been bellyaching a bit too (or I may have mis-heard her and she said she can't charge $15 anymore due to others charging less). Browsing online, it looks like California allows the highest fee (along with Nevada). I never need a witness for anything I get notarized, so I wasn't really paying great attention to her complaining at my kitchen table. LOL


----------



## gabieb

KVacc said:


> That stinks!! $155 was a good price. We are awaiting our CCV decision.


We figured we had a 50/50 shot with $155. Certainly disappointing, but knew it was a good possibility. I am just not prepared to go up to 170+ yet for CC.


----------



## gabieb

DonMacGregor said:


> That's what I was wondering. In the contract that was taken it says seller would pay 2021 fees, but that must be a typo as it would be 2022 fees due now.


I just meant that they already paid the dues and are not asking for a "refund" of dues on the unused points from 2021. I would have still had to pay 2022 dues at closing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

gabieb said:


> I just meant that they already paid the dues and are not asking for a "refund" of dues on the unused points from 2021. I would have still had to pay 2022 dues at closing.


No, I understand. There's just zero chance I'd try try to get 2021 dues out of someone in December, regardless of how many points were left over/banked/whatever. The way I look at it, the dues pay for the upkeep of the resort during that calendar year, and if I use the resort in calendar year 2021, even if I used banked points from 2020 and rolled all my 2021 points into 2022, I still used the resort in 2021 so I pay the dues.

Others may differ in their opinion, and that's cool.


----------



## Einstein509

TinkAgainU said:


> Love it - let me know if you change your mind lol.


Nope, not a chance.  Been waiting on a VGF for over a year.  Had 2-3 of these taken last year.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Einstein509 said:


> Nope, not a chance.  Been waiting on a VGF for over a year.  Had 2-3 of these taken last year.


Well_ THAT'S_ greedy...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I know it’s frustrating but I just had to deal with this with my elderly parents who are selling a property and dad was in rehab. Could not get a notary to the facility and they would not except an online one.
> No chose to wait until he was released to get things done.
> 
> You just never know what is happening as frustrating as it was. We were fortunate that it delayed it only a few weeks.


It's also a little bit silly in the year 2021 that this is necessary to begin with.  We have the technology to do all of this electronically.


----------



## perchy

Les Poissons said:


> les poissons---$150-$16481-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 37/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28



Wow! Great price.


----------



## shand32783

OK...Another random question... Lets say a contract is out there for $170 a point for a 100pt contract  and closing is going to run $1000 (this is hypothetical). The $170 price point is where Disney seems to be taking a handful of the contracts at... Would it be an option/beneficial to ask the seller to pay all fees and bump an offer to $180 a point (to make it look a little inflated in price but as long as it all equals out?) Would the seller, should DVC choose to take the contract be stuck/penalized in any other way?

 Did that make sense? Curious as I might structure an offer a little different, if so. (to possibly keep DVC from taking, although I'm sure it's been discussed before somewhere) Thanks!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

shand32783 said:


> OK...Another random question... Lets say a contract is out there for $170 a point for a 100pt contract  and closing is going to run $1000 (this is hypothetical). The $170 price point is where Disney seems to be taking a handful of the contracts at... Would it be an option/beneficial to ask the seller to pay all fees and bump an offer to $180 a point (to make it look a little inflated in price but as long as it all equals out?) Would the seller, should DVC choose to take the contract be stuck/penalized in any other way?
> 
> Did that make sense? Curious as I might structure an offer a little different, if so. (to possibly keep DVC from taking, although I'm sure it's been discussed before somewhere) Thanks!!!



Interesting thought. Raises the question of just simply arranging to pay well above market, for cash, then getting a back-door kickback directly from the seller.


----------



## Kona Kouple

shand32783 said:


> OK...Another random question... Lets say a contract is out there for $170 a point for a 100pt contract  and closing is going to run $1000 (this is hypothetical). The $170 price point is where Disney seems to be taking a handful of the contracts at... Would it be an option/beneficial to ask the seller to pay all fees and bump an offer to $180 a point (to make it look a little inflated in price but as long as it all equals out?) Would the seller, should DVC choose to take the contract be stuck/penalized in any other way?
> 
> Did that make sense? Curious as I might structure an offer a little different, if so. (to possibly keep DVC from taking, although I'm sure it's been discussed before somewhere) Thanks!!!



I had the same thought, but my broker told me that Disney considers the closing costs with respect to ROFR. My understanding is Disney looks at the total cost to get the contract, not just the price per point.


----------



## Sandisw

shand32783 said:


> OK...Another random question... Lets say a contract is out there for $170 a point for a 100pt contract  and closing is going to run $1000 (this is hypothetical). The $170 price point is where Disney seems to be taking a handful of the contracts at... Would it be an option/beneficial to ask the seller to pay all fees and bump an offer to $180 a point (to make it look a little inflated in price but as long as it all equals out?) Would the seller, should DVC choose to take the contract be stuck/penalized in any other way?
> 
> Did that make sense? Curious as I might structure an offer a little different, if so. (to possibly keep DVC from taking, although I'm sure it's been discussed before somewhere) Thanks!!!



Disney looks at it all, and when they step in as a buyer, they take the exact same deal as the original buyer agreed to pay.

So, if you pay more but ask seller to pay closing costs and MFs for the year, the seller would still have to do that if DVD bought.

Whether that situation will make ROFR easier or harder is anyone’s guess.


----------



## JETSDAD

DonMacGregor said:


> Interesting thought. Raises the question of just simply arranging to pay well above market, for cash, then getting a back-door kickback directly from the seller.


Yes, fraud is always a good way to get around ROFR.


----------



## shand32783

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, fraud is always a good way to get around ROFR.


For the record I'm not looking for a kickback. My point was if the seller accepted $17k as the offer and I pay the 1K (fees or whatever) or If I buy/offer for 18k and they pay the fees but the price per point looks less attractive to them (DVC $180vs$170). Regardless the seller is getting 17k (minus commission fee) either way, right?


----------



## DonMacGregor

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, fraud is always a good way to get around ROFR.


I wasn’t suggesting it, but thanks for the shade. My point was that it seems possible to artificially increase the price per point to evade ROFR, in a rather simple and not readily discernible manner. I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s been done before (or other shenanigans). I mean, kickbacks in real estate and construction are as old as time, and shady people are everywhere.


----------



## JETSDAD

shand32783 said:


> For the record I'm not looking for a kickback. My point was if the seller accepted $17k as the offer and I pay the 1K (fees or whatever) or If I buy/offer for 18k and they pay the fees but the price per point looks less attractive to them. Regardless the seller is getting 17k (minus commission fee) either way, right?


Yes, adding costs in is fine, I was responding to artificially increasing the sale price to pass.  DVC will factor in the overall cost though so it's not a way to help avoid the contract being taken back.


----------



## DonMacGregor

shand32783 said:


> For the record I'm not looking for a kickback. My point was if the seller accepted $17k as the offer and I pay the 1K (fees or whatever) or If I buy/offer for 18k and they pay the fees but the price per point looks less attractive to them (DVC $180vs$170). Regardless the seller is getting 17k (minus commission fee) either way, right?


I wasn’t suggesting you were. It was just an observation. And again, absolutely NOT suggesting that it is legal or ethical to do so, but an interesting question as whether anyone has tried to do so (or tried to get one over on Disney in some other fashion).


----------



## KVacc

Les Poissons said:


> les poissons---$150-$16481-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 37/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/3, passed 12/28


I’m super jealous of this one!! I wish I would’ve found this.


----------



## TinkAgainU

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's also a little bit silly in the year 2021 that this is necessary to begin with.  We have the technology to do all of this electronically.



Re: Notaries // During the Canadian border closings, some County Recorders and Title Insurance Companies accepted Deeds signed by Canadians that used a Remote Online Notary (RON) service.  We were able to close real estate property sales here in California that way, so I know it is sometimes acceptable.  But Disney, the County Recorder, and the Title Insurance Company would probably all have to accept it.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

TinkAgainU said:


> Re: Notaries // During the Canadian border closings, some County Recorders and Title Insurance Companies accepted Deeds signed by Canadians that used a Remote Online Notary (RON) service.  We were able to close real estate property sales here in California that way, so I know it is sometimes acceptable.  But Disney, the County Recorder, and the Title Insurance Company would probably all have to accept it.



We’re Canadian and recently bought Aulani points. DVD told us Hawaii will not accept a RON for non-US citizens. We luckily crossed the border in Niagara just before the most recent COVID restrictions.
I’m sure the state of Hawaii has their reasons but it was super frustrating. We almost cancelled the purchase because of it.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

No ROFR decisions or accepted offers today?  I need something to entertain me for the next few hours.    The boards are a little quiet today. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## KVacc

StacyLovesDisney said:


> No ROFR decisions or accepted offers today?  I need something to entertain me for the next few hours.    The boards are a little quiet today. Happy New Year everyone!


I know I keep checking for peoples updates….forget F***book I live through you all here.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KVacc said:


> I know I keep checking for peoples updates….forget F***book I live through you all here.


A bus driver at OKW said DVC is closed today for software updates, CM training, their holiday party, and a group trip to a tattoo parlor in Cocoa Beach to get matching Bob Chapek tattoos over their hearts.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> A bus driver at OKW said DVC is closed today for software updates, CM training, their holiday party, and a group trip to a tattoo parlor in Cocoa Beach to get matching Bob Chapek tattoos over their hearts.


Bill Dierkson tattoo elsewhere optional.


----------



## perchy

StacyLovesDisney said:


> No ROFR decisions or accepted offers today?  I need something to entertain me for the next few hours.    The boards are a little quiet today. Happy New Year everyone!



 I keep checking to see if my 11/30 contract will make it out of 2021….


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DonMacGregor said:


> A bus driver at OKW said DVC is closed today for software updates, CM training, their holiday party, and a group trip to a tattoo parlor in Cocoa Beach to get matching Bob Chapek tattoos over their hearts.



Was that happening before or after the meeting they had to sell Aulani?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Was that happening before or after the meeting they had to sell Aulani?


Before. It's a Zoom meeting and Oahu is 5 hours behind Orlando., so they scheduled it later in the day.


----------



## TinkAgainU

Dang, I'm pretty sure ALL the above is unacceptable for the Blog.  But I too am enjoying every single post. Wishing you all as much joy in 2022 as you bring me


----------



## jealey

Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2, passed 12/28


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$133-$7517-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 12/30 

Once more unto the breach, dear friends.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TinkAgainU said:


> Dang, I'm pretty sure ALL the above is unacceptable for the Blog.  But I too am enjoying every single post. Wishing you all as much joy in 2022 as you bring me


We wander occasionally, but we always come back...(see above).


----------



## smmora

jealey said:


> Jealey---$135-$7755-50-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 12/2, passed 12/28


... i can't wait .... mine was sent in  12/7 ....


----------



## momof2gr8kids

smmora said:


> ... i can't wait .... mine was sent in  12/7 ....


So was mine so hopefully early next week we'll hear!


----------



## Kcasey02

Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31

We’re very excited — stayed at the WL in Oct for my son’s second birthday and loved it. This is us “trying out” DVC to see what it’s like. Hoping this passes ROFR, otherwise I’ll be searching again!


----------



## hudakjr

$147 - $14,700 - 100 - AKL - sept 200/21, 100/22, sent 12/31 (our 1st contract)


----------



## Kona Kouple

Does anyone know the last time a PVB contract was taken?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kona Kouple said:


> Does anyone know the last time a PVB contract was taken?



One of the brokers reported ROFR in April on PVB but it's possible others have seen it since then.


----------



## LadybugsMum

hudakjr said:


> $147 - $14,700 - 100 - AKL - sept 200/21, 100/22, sent 12/31 (our 1st contract)


You’ll want to use the string generator in the first post so @pangyal can post it.


----------



## sticks7107

Sticks7107---$132-$35677-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/29


----------



## DisneyKim41

KVacc said:


> I’m super jealous of this one!! I wish I would’ve found this.


Yes, we paid $155 this year.  We did get a loaded contract but I keep watching to see how low BLT will go.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Kcasey02 said:


> Kcasey02---$137-$4877-30-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 12/31
> 
> We’re very excited — stayed at the WL in Oct for my son’s second birthday and loved it. This is us “trying out” DVC to see what it’s like. Hoping this passes ROFR, otherwise I’ll be searching again!


We did the same thing. We bought before ever having stayed though. Luckily we really like BRV.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DisneyKim41 said:


> We did the same thing. We bought before ever having stayed though. Luckily we really like BRV.


Lots of negative (but accurate) reports regarding the state of BRV rooms popping up with greater frequency. I just added on more points there because there WILL be a refurb at some point in the near future, and I’m banking on the same transformation we saw at SSR. 

Rooms similar to SSR, with the benefit of the privacy and quiet and location afforded by the BRV building makes BRV points the best deal amongst the 2042 resorts in my opinion.


----------



## pangyal

mattpeto said:


> mattpeto---$142-$25477-160-AKV-Dec-98/2021, 160/2022, 160/2023 - sent 12/29


I'd love to add your info if you would please use the tool on Page 1 so that I can post the string accurately !


----------



## pangyal

Gottier11 said:


> Gottier11---$155-$15500-100-CCV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 12/3, passed 12/28


I'd love to add this, if you would please repost using the string on Page 1- we need all closing costs, MFs, etc. please!


----------



## pangyal

Updated- Happy New Year everybody!!!

And on that note, the new thread is up for posts referencing January 1, 2022 and beyond:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3865009/#post-63639363


----------



## DisneyKim41

DonMacGregor said:


> Lots of negative (but accurate) reports regarding the state of BRV rooms popping up with greater frequency. I just added on more points there because there WILL be a refurb at some point in the near future, and I’m banking on the same transformation we saw at SSR.
> 
> Rooms similar to SSR, with the benefit of the privacy and quiet and location afforded by the BRV building makes BRV points the best deal amongst the 2042 resorts in my opinion.


I agree the refurb will be great.  We were there last December and the room was not great. I wonder if a lot of people are banking on that because room availability stinks for the fall.


----------



## Kcasey02

DonMacGregor said:


> Lots of negative (but accurate) reports regarding the state of BRV rooms popping up with greater frequency. I just added on more points there because there WILL be a refurb at some point in the near future, and I’m banking on the same transformation we saw at SSR.
> 
> Rooms similar to SSR, with the benefit of the privacy and quiet and location afforded by the BRV building makes BRV points the best deal amongst the 2042 resorts in my opinion.



Totally get that! If the reno is anything like the regular resort and/or Copper Creek — plus the location — it will be amazing! I saw a photo on Instagram that someone snapped of a renovated room (just the living space) and it looks beautiful —gorgeous color scheme that pops! Our renovated room at WL a few months ago was great.


----------



## Kcasey02

DisneyKim41 said:


> We did the same thing. We bought before ever having stayed though. Luckily we really like BRV.



Did you end buying more points pretty quick or did you just use the smaller contract for a bit? We aren’t Florida local — Chicago suburbs, so it’s a decent trip down there for us.


----------



## hudakjr

Hudakjr---$147-$16200-100-AKV-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/31


----------



## DisneyKim41

Kcasey02 said:


> Did you end buying more points pretty quick or did you just use the smaller contract for a bit? We aren’t Florida local — Chicago suburbs, so it’s a decent trip down there for us.


We bought a stripped contract in 2018. Used our contract for the first time in 2020 during Christmas. We knew we needed more points though because we added a child in 2019.  We added on at BLT summer of 2021 having never stayed there, but liking contract length and proximity to MK.


----------



## CarolMN

pangyal said:


> Updated- Happy New Year everybody!!!
> 
> And on that note, the new thread is up for posts referencing January 1, 2022 and beyond:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3865009/#post-63639363


----------

